# unpopular opinions thread



## bremerton

here's mine: i have a dumbphone and have no intention of ever getting a smartphone/data plan.


----------



## MrSensible

I currently have an iPhone with a small data plan (like 300mb or something) but seeing as how I never use it for internet purposes, and the fact that it annoys the hell out of me compared to my old Samsung (for various reasons), I've been thinking about nixing the plan altogether and going back to the old system. I've noticed though, that (at least with my provider) there didn't seem to be many options for non-smart phones anymore the last time I checked (i.e. phones that don't require a data plan, period.) And the few that do, have a higher out-of-pocket initial expense. I wouldn't be surprised to see them fade to oblivion entirely in the not so distant future =/.

All that said, I'm with you in sharing this "unpopular opinion", all the way. With all the phones I've owned over the years, this smart phone has been the most disappointing and the extra price for a service I don't even use only adds insult to injury.


----------



## Mckee

I can't read ebooks on a tablet. I want a real book to hold in my hands and put on a shelf when I'm finished it.


----------



## bremerton

Mckee said:


> I can't read ebooks on a tablet. I want a real book to hold in my hands and put on a shelf when I'm finished it.



<3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## biglynch

I don't like kids. I find them irritating as hell.


----------



## loopytheone

I have a dumbphone but I hardly ever use it and don't even know where it is most of the time because I don't see the point in mobile phones and don't like being so easy to contact.

I also don't like kids. They are annoying as hell. 

And here is my most unpopular opinion... I feel no sympathy for the girl that was bitten to death by her family pet. 1. She is dead, she doesn't appreciate the sympathy. 2. The sympathy would be for her family but if they are stupid enough to leave a four year old in a room alone unsupervised with a large dog they picked up from the shelter the week before, it is their own stupid fault this happened. 99% of dog attacks are the fault of the person rather than the dog. Especially children, most of whom are like my uncle's kids and spend their lives pulling, poking, hitting and generally harassing the dog for months before it finally snaps. I also hate the 'there were no warning signs' crap. There are always warning signs before a dog bites somebody. If you are too stupid and ignorant to read them and still decide to leave your child alone with the dog, I have no sympathy for you.

*waits for the boos*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I really hate sleeping, I'm only cool with it whenever someone is laying next to me. My batteries recharge with 3 hours of sleep and I'm good to go for another 20 hour stretch. 

Christmas music is only acceptable in the month of December. Same thing goes for Christmas lights. 

Mother's day can suck a bag of dicks.


----------



## ODFFA

Most people give themselves way too much credit for being pleasant and lovable when they're really drunk. The people that know how to be agreeably uninhibited (it exists!) are pretty few and far between. Silly-drunk people are as annoying to me as children are to some of you  

Different strokes though. No judgement, just my unpopular opinion :batting:


----------



## spookytwigg

Lil BigginZ said:


> Christmas music is only acceptable in the month of December.


I still think that might be giving it too much time.


----------



## bremerton

Lil BigginZ said:


> Christmas music is only acceptable in the month of December. Same thing goes for Christmas lights.



i get so angry when i hear xmas music and commercials before my birthday (nov 10). that's way too early. US thanksgiving should be the legal limit.


----------



## Esther

Mckee said:


> I can't read ebooks on a tablet. I want a real book to hold in my hands and put on a shelf when I'm finished it.



Same. I have never made it through an e-book. My mind just shuts off when I look at a screen.


----------



## Esther

Here's mine: Pinterest is dumb, and boring.


----------



## JASmith

Religions are b.s. schemes made to subjugate the weak minded, and pacify the strong willed.


----------



## Sasquatch!

People who think religion is stupid give themselves way too much credit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> People who think religion is stupid give themselves way too much credit.



I agree with this. 

I also feel people who judge others based on their religious morals, and in turn don't follow those morals to the rigid code that they hold others to, are the worst kind of people.


----------



## Fuzzy

Any sort of minimum wage requirement should be abolished.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bremerton said:


> here's mine: i have a dumbphone and have no intention of ever getting a smartphone/data plan.



Has anyone else but me noticed that as phones get "smarter", they get to be worse at "being phones", that is, with every new version of a smart phone, the sound quality becomes poorer and dropouts (including lost calls) become more frequent.

A friend of mine was so proud to get an iPhone 5s on its first day of release - since then, I call him on his landline!


----------



## spookytwigg

There should be a maximum wage.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm not falling for this again.


----------



## tankyguy

Jar Jar wasn't some turning point that ruined Star Wars forever.

That happened years before when Lucas retroactively had Luke open-mouth-kiss his sister.


----------



## biglynch

Charity appeal posters on trains. I hate them. I dont have any issue with donating some change to any charity but the  text hobo to 66089 and donate £3 one really make me angry.


----------



## fritzi

I love my smart phone.
I hate TexMex cuisine.
I'm sceptical of so-called true love.


----------



## MrSensible

Aside from Heath Ledger's awesome contribution, I wasn't a huge fan of "The Dark Knight."


----------



## CleverBomb

The War on Christmas is failing because we lack resolve. 
Saying "Happy Holidays" and restricting Nativity displays on public property isn't working -- they've even broken through the line of Halloween!

Christmas lights show up quite well on drone cameras. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## freakyfred

Rose Tyler was a bad character. She was fine in Series 1 but when she gets all lovey dovey with Ten, it's out of place. She would have been a stronger character if she had died in Doomsday. The Stolen Earth/Journey's End story was the worst thing to happen in Doctor Who.

Yes that includes the Myrka.


----------



## dodobird

biglynch said:


> I don't like kids. I find them irritating as hell.



THIS. I get such bizarre reactions when I tell people this. "But you were a child once!!!" What difference does that make? I didn't particularly like other children even then! I'm not advocating a cull of them, I just don't like to spend more time with them than I have to! And, uh, yes, that does extend to not wanting to produce any. I have no way of proving that it WON'T "be different when it's [my] own" but it seems like a hell of a risk for something I don't consider a reward.



Mckee said:


> I can't read ebooks on a tablet. I want a real book to hold in my hands and put on a shelf when I'm finished it.



Agreed. I wouldn't even say this opinion is unpopular, but then in recent years I have been both a literature student and employed at a book shop so my sample range may not be representative.



loopytheone said:


> And here is my most unpopular opinion... I feel no sympathy for the girl that was bitten to death by her family pet. 1. She is dead, she doesn't appreciate the sympathy. 2. The sympathy would be for her family but if they are stupid enough to leave a four year old in a room alone unsupervised with a large dog they picked up from the shelter the week before, it is their own stupid fault this happened. 99% of dog attacks are the fault of the person rather than the dog. Especially children, most of whom are like my uncle's kids and spend their lives pulling, poking, hitting and generally harassing the dog for months before it finally snaps. I also hate the 'there were no warning signs' crap. There are always warning signs before a dog bites somebody. If you are too stupid and ignorant to read them and still decide to leave your child alone with the dog, I have no sympathy for you.



Mostly agreed. I feel sorry for the kid because it wasn't her fault and now she's been robbed of the chance to do something with her life. But the issue of dangerous dogs does anger me. Even if it is the dog's fault, the dog was almost certainly mistreated to make it vicious. And yes, don't leave your child alone with a potentially dangerous animal. That shouldn't need to be said.




LilBigginZ said:


> Christmas music is only acceptable in the month of December. Same thing goes for Christmas lights.



Oh my goodness yes. Every time I hear a Christmas song in OCTOBER WTF, another little piece of me dies.

Actually, that's my unpopular opinion: I hate Christmas. I don't want to. I miss loving it. But my last couple of Christmases have been a letdown and I don't see how it can NOT be a letdown with the ridiculous amount of hype it gets MONTHS IN ADVANCE. Everyone gets driven into an utter frenzy of shopping and excess and there's this pressure to have a PERFECT day full of WARMTH and LOVE with your family, so of course there's arguing and disappointment and bitterness. Or maybe that's just me. But I actually do love my family and get on pretty well with them now I've moved out, but I've stopped going back for Christmas because I just don't want to participate. I still get presents for them, but that's a whole barrel of stress by itself.

I do like the decorations, though. And The Muppet Christmas Carol. But then, I'm only human.


----------



## Mckee

dodobird said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't even say this opinion is unpopular, but then in recent years I have been both a literature student and employed at a book shop so my sample range may not be representative.



You are right, a little clarification is needed. I work in an high technology environment, and 90% of my colleagues are tech-nerd: always with the latest mobile, computer, tablet and so on. 
When they see me reading newspapers or books, the common comment is: "Hey, we are in the 21th century you know?"


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

dodobird said:


> Actually, that's my unpopular opinion: I hate Christmas. I don't want to. I miss loving it. But my last couple of Christmases have been a letdown and I don't see how it can NOT be a letdown with the ridiculous amount of hype it gets MONTHS IN ADVANCE. Everyone gets driven into an utter frenzy of shopping and excess and there's this pressure to have a PERFECT day full of WARMTH and LOVE with your family, so of course there's arguing and disappointment and bitterness. Or maybe that's just me. But I actually do love my family and get on pretty well with them now I've moved out, but I've stopped going back for Christmas because I just don't want to participate. I still get presents for them, but that's a whole barrel of stress by itself.
> 
> I do like the decorations, though. And The Muppet Christmas Carol. But then, I'm only human.



Same here, I'm not a fan of the "Season" simply due to the attitude of people. All year people piss and moan about bullshit, they're allholes and jerks, but come Christmas time everyone is in a great mood and wants to do good and what not. Come January 2nd, everyone is an asshole again. Fuck off.


----------



## dodobird

Mckee said:


> You are right, a little clarification is needed. I work in an high technology environment, and 90% of my colleagues are tech-nerd: always with the latest mobile, computer, tablet and so on.
> When they see me reading newspapers or books, the common comment is: "Hey, we are in the 21th century you know?"



Ah yes, so kind of the opposite end of the spectrum! Interestingly, I love gadgets as well, I just don't want them mixing with my reading materials.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Same here, I'm not a fan of the "Season" simply due to the attitude of people. All year people piss and moan about bullshit, they're allholes and jerks, but come Christmas time everyone is in a great mood and wants to do good and what not. Come January 2nd, everyone is an asshole again. Fuck off.



Exactly. It's like how Valentines Day is stupid because you should show your love for your significant other all the time, not just because it's February 14th. If you believe in love and good deeds and like giving gifts to friends and family you should just do it, not temporarily lose your shit and then fall right back into curmudgeonliness afterwards.


----------



## Cobra Verde

CleverBomb said:


> The War on Christmas is failing because we lack resolve.
> Saying "Happy Holidays" and restricting Nativity displays on public property isn't working -- they've even broken through the line of Halloween!
> 
> Christmas lights show up quite well on drone cameras. I'm just sayin'.


It's freedom-haters like you that only allow me to celebrate Jesusmas 23 hours a day for a whole month instead of the 24 this nation was built upon!


----------



## CleverBomb

Cobra Verde said:


> It's freedom-haters like you that only allow me to celebrate Jesusmas 23 hours a day for a whole month instead of the 24 this nation was built upon!


For the first time in 152 years, and the last time ever (because the Hebrew and Julian calendars handle leap years differently so they'll diverge), the first day of Hanukkah falls on Thanksgiving this year.

Happy Thanksgivukkah!


----------



## bigmac

Apparently liking kids is an unpopular opinion.

I like them -- most of the time.


----------



## bigmac

bremerton said:


> here's mine: i have a dumbphone and have no intention of ever getting a smartphone/data plan.



Yes! Why pay hundreds of dollars for a phone that plays stupid games when you can buy a perfectly serviceable flip phone for less that $30.


----------



## bigmac

I hate Christmas shopping. I refuse to buy anything on Black Friday. I'm going to the beach.


----------



## Mr Gosh

Here's one that's probably going to enrage a few people but I don't care because I feel I am correct in what I'm going to say.

I blame Madeleine McCann's parents for her disappearance. Don't get me wrong, no doubt, whoever took her deserves a year spent in my company with my tools, a lot of booze and a cessation of taking my meds. As do whatever sick individuals he/she was colluding with but if an adult had been in the room then I very much doubt she would have been abducted.

I truly believe that if they weren't well respected doctors who are incredibly popular in "that social scene", and instead worked minimum wage jobs then they would have been charged at least with neglecting a child and would more than likely be serving time right now.

*Anyone* that leaves a child just shy of four years old unattended while they go for a meal is not fit to have children in there care.


----------



## Goreki

Ukeleles are creepy as fuck.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Ukeleles are creepy as fuck.



You take that back!


----------



## Melian

Oh....all my opinions are unpopular. Don't even know where to start.


----------



## agouderia

Melian said:


> Oh....all my opinions are unpopular. Don't even know where to start.



I think I know what you're talking about!


----------



## dodobird

Mr Gosh said:


> *Anyone* that leaves a child just shy of four years old unattended while they go for a meal is not fit to have children in there care.



I have to agree with you there. Of course no one DESERVES what happened to them (and, much more importantly, what happened to Madeleine), but how can you leave a child that young alone with your two other (even younger!) children in a strange place so that you can go and have dinner with your friends?! Even if we lived in a world where no one did harm to children, what about the harm they can do to themselves at that age? I can't understand how they can have done what they did.


----------



## Mr Gosh

dodobird said:


> I have to agree with you there. Of course no one DESERVES what happened to them (and, much more importantly, what happened to Madeleine), but how can you leave a child that young alone with your two other (even younger!) children in a strange place so that you can go and have dinner with your friends?! Even if we lived in a world where no one did harm to children, what about the harm they can do to themselves at that age? I can't understand how they can have done what they did.



Exactly the point I'm making. Surely it goes against every parental instinct to do that.


----------



## Tad

I don't think that pushing people and education systems to see more people get high school--and these days university-- diplomas really helps things. Offering appropriate educational options, including co-op, apprenticeship, and applied programs while still getting people some degree of academic instruction would, I think, result in a much more useful work force than what we are doing now. That those with high school degrees and university degrees made much more than those without what only partially about the education, but more about the people and situations involved. And frankly, even those who will take mostly academic training would probably benefit from more applied experience earlier in their lives.

tl;dr: I think Shakespeare is awesome, but I don't think he's a cure-all.


----------



## LeoGibson

'reI'm with Melian, most of my opinions are probably unpopular. At least around here anyways. But what the hell, I'm feeling a bit contrary today so I'll let a few of the milder ones out.

1. Geek culture. I find it incredibly tedious by this point. Especially people pretending to be nerds or geeks, or whatever and I know for a fact they're so dumb that they couldn't spell geek even if I spotted them the G,K, and one of the E's.

2. Sci-Fi. Doctor Who? I say more like Doctor Who gives a shit! I cannot think of one science fiction show I can point to that I find compelling or even watchable for more than 5 minutes. Yes that includes Star Wars and Star Trek and pretty much anything with aliens or alternate planets.

3. Zombies/Vampires/ Werewolves. I lump them all together as in they all suck. I'm ready for all of them to slink away and fall out of fashion again for another 20 years or so.

4. Video games- No I do not play video games. Why? Because I'm no longer a teenager. They hold no interest for me at all.

5. Comic book movies or really just comic books in general. Note; I'm not talking as much about graphic novels, I tend to view them on a case by case basis. I'm talking about stuff like Batman, Superman et al. Why you may ask? See reasoning for #4.

6. Males who are deep in their 20's or even 30's and who refuse to grow up. Dude, if you are in your 20's I would rather grind out my ear canals with a router before hearing you explain the intricacies of Pokemon to me. If you're over the age of 12 I don't even want to hear that name come out of your pie hole.

There are many, many more, but these are enough for now. Some of the others would really get the flames heading my way or even a timeout from this site.

Oh yeah, and if any of your sacred cows wound up on my barbecue pit here, please save us both some time and energy and don't bother trying to debate me or explain why you like any of the things I shat upon above and why I'm wrong. I mean this in the nicest way imaginable, if you want to argue about any of these, you can just go fuck right off! Have a glorious day.


----------



## Amaranthine

Being a philosophy major sort-of requires me to be a pretentious douche about a number of things. I won't even bother being mild.

As far as substances go, alcohol is utterly terrible. If I were never drunk again in my life, I don't think I'd be missing a thing. I don't understand how someone can experience a hangover and happily partake again. There's a number of things I'd rank above it in terms of things that should be legal. Also, no more with the abstinence only drug education. It backfires something terrible. Just tell people how to handle things safely. 

A popular argument against the pro-choice side is that infants aren't significantly different from fetuses, so if you support a woman's right to have an abortion you also support infanticide. So be it. And if you can tell a child has a life-changing disability or deformity before birth? I honestly don't think you're an amazing person for taking on the responsibility of raising it. Just have a normal one. 

I don't see a problem with "designer babies." Eugenics doesn't have to be bad, does it? 

People need to get a lot more comfortable with death. We do far too many things to prolong life at the total sacrifice of happiness. Life support? Treatments for (relatively quickly) terminal cancer and other diseases? Staying alive purely through a cocktail of prescription drugs? That's a lot of money for very little pay-out. We should focus on accepting that life doesn't go on forever, so enjoy it to the fullest while it's still around. Also, it's entirely beyond me why physician-assisted suicide isn't an option. 

Most people fancy the idea of objective morality. I think it's purely a social phenomenon with evolutionary roots. Sure, you could formulate an objective set of rules IF you had a specific end-goal. But I don't think we have that. Most of the things people universally declare "wrong" are merely things that would contribute to the demise of a very newly formed civilization. The value we place on objects and actions is merely due to the emotions they elicit - it's all neutral in the end. 

Hannibal is a good movie. Very good, in fact. 

On that note...cannibalism doesn't seem like a bad solution to world hunger at all *shrug* 

The harpsichord is a great instrument. Someone once showed me a group on Facebook along the lines of, "When I hear a harpsichord, it feels like a million tiny pins jabbing me." I found it infuriating.


----------



## cinnamitch

Basically agree with all of this. ESPECIALLY Sci-Fi



LeoGibson said:


> 'reI'm with Melian, most of my opinions are probably unpopular. At least around here anyways. But what the hell, I'm feeling a bit contrary today so I'll let a few of the milder ones out.
> 
> 1. Geek culture. I find it incredibly tedious by this point. Especially people pretending to be nerds or geeks, or whatever and I know for a fact they're so dumb that they couldn't spell geek even if I spotted them the G,K, and one of the E's.
> 
> 2. Sci-Fi. Doctor Who? I say more like Doctor Who gives a shit! I cannot think of one science fiction show I can point to that I find compelling or even watchable for more than 5 minutes. Yes that includes Star Wars and Star Trek and pretty much anything with aliens or alternate planets.
> 
> 3. Zombies/Vampires/ Werewolves. I lump them all together as in they all suck. I'm ready for all of them to slink away and fall out of fashion again for another 20 years or so.
> 
> 4. Video games- No I do not play video games. Why? Because I'm no longer a teenager. They hold no interest for me at all.
> 
> 5. Comic book movies or really just comic books in general. Note; I'm not talking as much about graphic novels, I tend to view them on a case by case basis. I'm talking about stuff like Batman, Superman et al. Why you may ask? See reasoning for #4.
> 
> 6. Males who are deep in their 20's or even 30's and who refuse to grow up. Dude, if you are in your 20's I would rather grind out my ear canals with a router before hearing you explain the intricacies of Pokemon to me. If you're over the age of 12 I don't even want to hear that name come out of your pie hole.
> 
> There are many, many more, but these are enough for now. Some of the others would really get the flames heading my way or even a timeout from this site.
> 
> Oh yeah, and if any of your sacred cows wound up on my barbecue pit here, please save us both some time and energy and don't bother trying to debate me or explain why you like any of the things I shat upon above and why I'm wrong. I mean this in the nicest way imaginable, if you want to argue about any of these, you can just go fuck right off! Have a glorious day.


----------



## Paquito

I thought Star Wars was really boring when I tried to watch it. I fell asleep about 10 minutes in, and I have no interest in giving it another chance.


----------



## bremerton

Esther said:


> Here's mine: Pinterest is dumb, and boring.



i still use it sometimes, but i agree. i use it for what it was originally for- saving pictures of things you like or think are pretty. "art" "patterns" "cute animals" "pretty jewelry" but now it's just a bunch of diy crap and diet/exercise plans circlejerked amongst bored housewives.



RabbitScorpion said:


> Has anyone else but me noticed that as phones get "smarter", they get to be worse at "being phones", that is, with every new version of a smart phone, the sound quality becomes poorer and dropouts (including lost calls) become more frequent.



and surviving 3 ft drops off of tables.




fritzi said:


> I hate TexMex cuisine.


YOU MONSTER!



dodobird said:


> Actually, that's my unpopular opinion: I hate Christmas. I don't want to. I miss loving it. But my last couple of Christmases have been a letdown and I don't see how it can NOT be a letdown with the ridiculous amount of hype it gets MONTHS IN ADVANCE. Everyone gets driven into an utter frenzy of shopping and excess and there's this pressure to have a PERFECT day full of WARMTH and LOVE with your family, so of course there's arguing and disappointment and bitterness. Or maybe that's just me.


definitely not just you. couldn't have said it better myself.



Tad said:


> I don't think that pushing people and education systems to see more people get high school--and these days university-- diplomas really helps things. Offering appropriate educational options, including co-op, apprenticeship, and applied programs while still getting people some degree of academic instruction would, I think, result in a much more useful work force than what we are doing now.


as a person with a very worthless and very expensive piece of paper stating i graduated from college, i agree with you 100000x.


----------



## loopytheone

I think that cheating in video games is immoral. A lot of people put in a lot of time and effort into making that game for you to enjoy and by using a device to just change that coding into whatever you like you are essentially sticking two fingers up at the people who designed that game. And given that you bought the game and care enough to want to cheat at it, something tells me you should be treating the programmers with more respect. 

Exploiting glitches is fine to me because they are something that already exists within the coding of the game, intentional or not. And they are fascinating. I remember seeing a video online of somebody working with a save corruption glitch in pokemon red and managing to turn the whole program into what was basically a text based calculator instead of a game. Now that is awesome.

Come to think of it, the fact that I love pokemon is probably one of these unpopular opinions! I absolutely adore the games, many of my darkest hours growing up were relieved only by losing myself in that magical world where you can tame dragons and water gods and nobody can stop you because you are your friends are going to care for each other and grow together to become unstoppable! ...this emotional attachment to the games also probably explains why I never do competitive battling. It is just too cold and clinical for me.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

loopytheone said:


> I think that cheating in video games is immoral. A lot of people put in a lot of time and effort into making that game for you to enjoy and by using a device to just change that coding into whatever you like you are essentially sticking two fingers up at the people who designed that game. And given that you bought the game and care enough to want to cheat at it, something tells me you should be treating the programmers with more respect.
> 
> Exploiting glitches is fine to me because they are something that already exists within the coding of the game, intentional or not. And they are fascinating. I remember seeing a video online of somebody working with a save corruption glitch in pokemon red and managing to turn the whole program into what was basically a text based calculator instead of a game. Now that is awesome.
> 
> Come to think of it, the fact that I love pokemon is probably one of these unpopular opinions! I absolutely adore the games, many of my darkest hours growing up were relieved only by losing myself in that magical world where you can tame dragons and water gods and nobody can stop you because you are your friends are going to care for each other and grow together to become unstoppable! ...this emotional attachment to the games also probably explains why I never do competitive battling. It is just too cold and clinical for me.


I was 18 when I first started playing Pokemon. I was living with my sister and one Christmas my 2 nephews got Gameboys and Pokemon red & blue. Whenever they went to sleep I would take their Gameboy and play Pokemon all night. I've been hooked ever since. I also like playing the card game with them as well. Reminded me of my MTG fays back when I was a kid.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> The harpsichord is a great instrument. Someone once showed me a group on Facebook along the lines of, "When I hear a harpsichord, it feels like a million tiny pins jabbing me." I found it infuriating.



I agree, harpsichords sound fine. If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it.
I think theremins are also underrated.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> I agree, harpsichords sound fine. If it ain't Baroque, don't fix it.
> I think theremins are also underrated.



The theremin is interesting - but yeah, you never hear about it. I totally forgot about it until now. I think you should start making it famous  


Here's one I forgot: I hate that George Harrison ever picked up a sitar. I can barely make it through most of the Beatles songs that heavily feature it.


----------



## LeoGibson

Goreki said:


> Ukeleles are creepy as fuck.



Ukulele's are *not* creepy as fuck!!

They are fine little stringed instruments. It's the people that play them that are creepy as fuck!!  Just kidding, sort of.

P.S. I forgot one last one from my unpopular opinions post

7. Cats. I for one am damned tired of all the cat pics, and memes, and cute vids and any and everything cat. As far as I'm concerned cats can go screw.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> The theremin is interesting - but yeah, you never hear about it. I totally forgot about it until now. I think you should start making it famous



I wish I could say that I play, but, I've never touched the thing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> Ukulele's are *not* creepy as fuck!!
> 
> They are fine little stringed instruments. It's the people that play them that are creepy as fuck!!  Just kidding, sort of.
> 
> P.S. I forgot one last one from my unpopular opinions post
> 
> 7. Cats. I for one am damned tired of all the cat pics, and memes, and cute vids and any and everything cat. As far as I'm concerned cats can go screw.



I'm only creepy abut 85% of the time.


----------



## lovelocs

tankyguy said:


> I wish I could say that I play, but, I've never touched the thing.




Neither has anyone else, that's how it works.


----------



## bremerton

i'm going to join in on the theremin love here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PMxDi6N9KU
("i saw the bright shinies" by the octopus project)


----------



## spookytwigg

I honestly believe that Nirvana weren't anything special and I would rather listen to Hole.

I have nearly been punched for saying this before.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

spookytwigg said:


> I honestly believe that Nirvana weren't anything special and I would rather listen to Hole.
> 
> I have nearly been punched for saying this before.



I think this is a good point, but it's not entirely fleshed out. I believe what they represented meant a lot, more so than what they produced? It's like loving the idea of someone as opposed to the actual person? Nirvana did some amazing things for a generation, but them as a musical act weren't that amazing? Something along those lines.


----------



## Goreki

LeoGibson said:


> Ukulele's are *not* creepy as fuck!!
> 
> They are fine little stringed instruments. It's the people that play them that are creepy as fuck!!


I think the ukulele acts like a magic brain damaging ray. Just like reading too many stupid comments online can break your brain, so too can the ukulele morph you into a creepy fucker. Or maybe it attracts creepy fuckers? 

I do like me some theremin.


----------



## Goreki

All ukulele players are creepy. One in three is the bad kind of creepy. The other two are probably just giggling dicks.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> All ukulele players are creepy. One in three is the bad kind of creepy. The other two are probably just giggling dicks.



bahahahaha!

Stop laughing at me ya dicks!


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think this is a good point, but it's not entirely fleshed out. I believe what they represented meant a lot, more so than what they produced? It's like loving the idea of someone as opposed to the actual person? Nirvana did some amazing things for a generation, but them as a musical act weren't that amazing? Something along those lines.


oh yeah, I'm talking purely musically here. I totally understand the effect they had on people, it just never really effected me.


----------



## ODFFA

As someone who considers myself disabled, I don't understand the amount of hypersensitivity surrounding the words 'disability,' 'handicap' or 'impairment.' That's what it is. So there's some negativity inherent in the semantics. So what? The words describe something that's, at the very least, partially negative. And who knows that better than us?

I do understand (more than I care to) there's the issue of patronisation, but that is a problem of attitude. Language alone does not fix all 'tude problems. Stop harping on the words, fellow disabled peeps. It's ridiculously counter-productive :doh:


----------



## Saoirse

Goreki said:


> All ukulele players are creepy. One in three is the bad kind of creepy. The other two are probably just giggling dicks.



Im a ukulele player and Im def creepy!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I don't care a lick about this whole Paul Walker deal. Death is sad and it happens to all of us. Life is a zero-sum game, I Just didn't know the guy.


----------



## Saoirse

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't care a lick about this whole Paul Walker deal. Death is sad and it happens to all of us. Life is a zero-sum game, I Just didn't know the guy.



Ditto baby


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't care a lick about this whole Paul Walker deal. Death is sad and it happens to all of us. Life is a zero-sum game, I Just didn't know the guy.


Dude, 2 soon, 2 serious.


----------



## snakebite

Goreki said:


> Dude, 2 soon, 2 serious.



Haha! But seriously, I agree with all of that. Everyone is saying what a great man he was...they were coming from a charity event, the guy who was driving him was a friend, probably had a few, and wrapped their Porsche around a tree AND a pole. Dude was head of his racing team, so I'm assuming he knew a thing or two about diving fast. You make stupid choices, you die. The real tragedy is that he left a young daughter. Feel bad for her instead.


----------



## KittyKitten

-You should have a license to breed kids
-I hate the music young folks listen to these days-Chief Keef wtf? 
-The Beattles are overrated, The Stones are better
-Men are supposed to be strong leaders and responsible to protect their loved ones.
-There is nothing wrong with a woman submitting to her man
-To be a housewife in America is a luxury

I said it.


----------



## LeoGibson

KittyKitten said:


> -You should have a license to breed kids
> -I hate the music young folks listen to these days-Chief Keef wtf?
> *-The Beattles are overrated, The Stones are better*
> -Men are supposed to be strong leaders and responsible to protect their loved ones.
> -There is nothing wrong with a woman submitting to her man
> -To be a housewife in America is a luxury
> 
> I said it.



Finally another kindred spirit!


----------



## tankyguy

KittyKitten said:


> -The Beattles are overrated



I always favored that _other_ quartet from Liverpool:


----------



## Goreki

snakebite said:


> Haha! But seriously, I agree with all of that. Everyone is saying what a great man he was...they were coming from a charity event, the guy who was driving him was a friend, probably had a few, and wrapped their Porsche around a tree AND a pole. Dude was head of his racing team, so I'm assuming he knew a thing or two about diving fast. You make stupid choices, you die. The real tragedy is that he left a young daughter. Feel bad for her instead.


The laugh was all I was going for there. I'm of the same opinion.


----------



## snow-white

KittyKitten: 

To be a housewife is the natural order. (Not that I always want what is 'natural'  )


----------



## Goreki

snow-white said:


> KittyKitten:
> 
> To be a housewife is the natural order. (Not that I always want what is 'natural'  )


Natural order?


----------



## djudex

Grab a chair children and gather 'round, I'll make the popcorn!


----------



## Paquito

Being proud to be "anti-politically correct" is asinine.


----------



## ODFFA

Paquito said:


> Being proud to be "anti-politically correct" is asinine.



Agreed!

(So, just to be clear, I tend to judge these things for myself on a case-by-case basis. Too much focus on language only can be unhelpful. But I'm generally not anti-PC at all, nor am I inclined to be proud of such a thing.)


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> Being proud to be "anti-politically correct" is asinine.



When I see dogmatic political-correctness or dogmatic anti-PC-ishness, I like to comfort myself with this quote from A.A. Milne:



> The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority.
> The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority.
> The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.



I think it is important to think unpopular thoughts and to question received wisdom.....but knee-jerk rejection isn't thinking.


----------



## AuntHen

American football and the raving glory that is given to it is stupid! Overpaid, overhyped, dumb, boring and crap! I don't want to see it, I don't want to hear about it, no no no no. Hush!

I'd rather wax my armpits with hot molten molasses than watch it or see grown men (and women) act like raging gorillas over "their team" :\


----------



## MrSensible

fat9276 said:


> American football and the raving glory that is given to it is stupid! Overpaid, overhyped, dumb, boring and crap! I don't want to see it, I don't want to hear about it, no no no no. Hush!
> 
> I'd rather wax my armpits with hot molten molasses than watch it or see grown men (and women) act like raging gorillas over "their team" :\



+1 to that.

Also, McDonald's is disgusting -- and I'm, by no means, a health food nut or averse to fast food.


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible said:


> ....Also, McDonald's is disgusting....



Our Micky Ds over here have something called a Chicken Fold-over. It's the only thing from there I can stomach.....but I must confess, I can more than stomach it -- it's amazing (mainly the sauce). They didn't seem to have it in England, and I've always wondered whether any other countries have them and whether they'd taste the same. But that exception aside, I'm totally with you.


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> Also, McDonald's is disgusting -- and I'm, by no means, a health food nut or averse to fast food.



Nor am I, but the quality of chained fast food has taken a nosedive over the past 10 years, especially McD's. Not even their apple pie has held up.


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't care a lick about this whole Paul Walker deal. Death is sad and it happens to all of us. Life is a zero-sum game, I Just didn't know the guy.



***crawls out of the woodwork***


Paul is dead...nooooooooooooooooo


He is totally on my non-bhm crush list...

wow....

That sucks.. First I hear Greg Kovacs died last week (considered strongest bodybuilder ever), then my favorite strongman Mike Jenkins died on Thanksgiving, and now Paul...wth.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I relish seeing Chickenlegs posts.


----------



## bremerton

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't care a lick about this whole Paul Walker deal. Death is sad and it happens to all of us. Life is a zero-sum game, I Just didn't know the guy.



same with most celebrity deaths. everyone on my fb news feed all of a sudden is like OMG RIP PAUL WALKER when they aren't even really into celebrities... i don't get it.

i must say, the celebrity death that freaked me out a little was michael jackson... not because i'm a fan at all, but because i took a nap that day and had a dream about the thriller dance and woke up with the song stuck in my head, then woke up and got online and woah michael jackson's dead.


----------



## MrSensible

ODFFA said:


> Our Micky Ds over here have something called a Chicken Fold-over. It's the only thing from there I can stomach.....but I must confess, I can more than stomach it -- it's amazing (mainly the sauce). They didn't seem to have it in England, and I've always wondered whether any other countries have them and whether they'd taste the same. But that exception aside, I'm totally with you.



Hmm, makes you wonder if maybe their special regional stuff is of higher quality. My biggest issue with their staple menu items (aside from being tasteless for the most part) is that they literally make me sick -- like I get something similar to a hang over after eating there. It feels like their food just doesn't eh... digest well. 



tankyguy said:


> Nor am I, but the quality of chained fast food has taken a nosedive over the past 10 years, especially McD's. Not even their apple pie has held up.



This is true, unfortunately.


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> My biggest issue with their staple menu items (aside from being tasteless for the most part) is that they literally make me sick -- like I get something similar to a hang over after eating there. It feels like their food just doesn't eh... digest well.



Yup, same here.
I'd ever go so far as to speculate this accompanied the menu changes they (and other fast food chains) made in the wake of Supersize Me.

It's as if, to accommodate the 'healthier' items without cutting into their profit line, they cut way back on the quality of burgers and such because they figured that anyone still eating them had no discerning tastes.


----------



## AuntHen

White chocolate is *not *chocolate nor is it any good


----------



## agouderia

fat9276 said:


> White chocolate is *not *chocolate nor is it any good



This opinion can only mean you have not yet tasted Lindt's white Marc de Champagne truffle chocolate! 

But in general I agree, white chocolate is mostly too sweet and tastes too fatty.


----------



## Tad

I've had a few things made with 'white chocolate' that were pretty good.....but I still agree that it is not 'chocolate.' The taste is not at all the same, at least to me.


----------



## cakeboy

I hate porn. I'd rather fuck than watch other people fucking.


----------



## MrSensible

tankyguy said:


> It's as if, to accommodate the 'healthier' items without cutting into their profit line, they cut way back on the quality of burgers and such because they figured that anyone still eating them had no discerning tastes.



Honestly, I could believe this.


----------



## Esther

cakeboy said:


> I hate porn. I'd rather fuck than watch other people fucking.



For the most part I hate it too. It is not at all appealing to me... those extreme penetration close-ups, ugh! That's just as bad as someone sending me a picture of their cock on the internet with their head cropped out. Just not pleasant to look at.


----------



## cakeboy

Esther said:


> For the most part I hate it too. It is not at all appealing to me... those extreme penetration close-ups, ugh! That's just as bad as someone sending me a picture of their cock on the internet with their head cropped out. Just not pleasant to look at.



I'm going to send you a picture of my head with my cock cropped out! 
Seriously, though, you're spot on. It's unappealing in every way.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> That's just as bad as someone sending me a picture of their cock on the internet with their head cropped out. Just not pleasant to look at.



Can you blame Jose for trying though?


----------



## SailorCupcake

I don't like nutella....


----------



## Saoirse

I love watching hardcore porn. Show me all the sloppy nasty stuff. However, I cannot stand porn with shitty acting and a lame plotline. I dont want a plot. I want to get off.

Also, I dont like The Walking Dead.


----------



## lille

"Unique" name spellings are stupid. If it's pronounced the same all you're doing is making yourself feel special and causing your poor kid to forever have to be correcting people on the spelling.


----------



## Goreki

lille said:


> "Unique" name spellings are stupid. If it's pronounced the same all you're doing is making yourself feel special and causing your poor kid to forever have to be correcting people on the spelling.


Ugh, yes I completely agree. I've had people ask if my correctly spelled name has a k instead of a c. No, you moron, my parents can spell.


----------



## ODFFA

Cursed is (s)he who says anything negative about Nelson Mandela or his passing! 

Seriously though, I can appreciate the fact that it will probably become an irritating topic to many. But if ever there was a man worth your irritation..... 

:wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Cursed is (s)he who says anything negative about Nelson Mandela or his passing!
> 
> Seriously though, I can appreciate the fact that it will probably become an irritating topic to many. But if ever there was a man worth your irritation.....
> 
> :wubu:



I can see people from outside the country complaining about all the coverage, even people who are old enough to remember all the issues, but it's a bit different when you're from his country. 

Don't let them get you down, we just don't get "it."


----------



## Paquito

I've never really understood why people need to demean others for mourning the loss of someone famous. And I especially would not understand that kind of response to Nelson Mandela's passing. I mean a celebrity is one thing, but Mandela changed history. I *think* it's okay to be sad that he passed away.


----------



## spookytwigg

Paquito said:


> I've never really understood why people need to demean others for mourning the loss of someone famous. And I especially would not understand that kind of response to Nelson Mandela's passing. I mean a celebrity is one thing, but Mandela changed history. I *think* it's okay to be sad that he passed away.



Yep, Mandela is a definite exception to the rule. I'm just going to enjoy the people who said he was a violent terrorist 20 years ago praising him now *coughcameroncough*


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can see people from outside the country complaining about all the coverage, even people who are old enough to remember all the issues, but it's a bit different when you're from his country.
> 
> Don't let them get you down, we just don't get "it."



Oh I bet even people from here will start finding it exasperating, and that's totally understandable. (This is but the beginning of the coverage for us  ) I wouldn't feel down about anything like that. In fact, I guess what I'm saying is, it'd kinda make me smile cheekily to myself.


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Oh I bet even people from here will start finding it exasperating, and that's totally understandable. (This is but the beginning of the coverage for us  ) I wouldn't feel down about anything like that. In fact, I guess what I'm saying is, it'd kinda make me smile cheekily to myself.



I genuinely thought he had died months ago when he was ill. Five days of no news at Glastonbury festival is what Im blaming. So I was shocked yesterday when I heard he was dead again. 
While we are on this as well, anybody who thinks its being overly covered in the news might be insane. Its getting less coverage than Michael Jacksons death.

Now I like Xmas, but decorations in houses might be my least favourite bit. Behind Xmas cards. I HATE CARDS!


----------



## CleverBomb

I'm doing my part in the War on Christmas by infiltrating a group of motorscooter riders that will be sightseeing in neighborhoods with especially festive lights and yard displays -- or, as I prefer to call it, _reconnaissance_...


----------



## Cobra Verde

Most movies look better in black and white.


----------



## agouderia

Cobra Verde said:


> Most movies look better in black and white.



Not sooooo unpopular.

Check out *'Blancanieves'* - fabulous new Spanish black&white movie!


----------



## MrSensible

Dubstep makes me want to castrate offending DJs with their own vinyl.

No, I'm not much of a fan.


----------



## Cobra Verde

People should use umbrellas for snow too.

The original NIN version of "Hurt" is better.

Russians are barely human.


----------



## AuntHen

Cream cheese frosting! Ruining cakes and/or desserts since 1957. 


Oh and the Hunger Games book series, dry and meh. I understand it's geared towards teens but the author's lack of description made it borrrring *yawn*


----------



## JASmith

Guns are NOT a blight on the face of humanity. It's the rectal orifices that use them to kill people that are the problem.


----------



## spookytwigg

Frank Miller is over rated in the comic world and his dialogue and story telling are poor.


----------



## tankyguy

spookytwigg said:


> Frank Miller is over rated in the comic world and his dialogue and story telling are poor.



That's not all that unpopular of an opinion. With the exception of the Dark Knight Returns and Year One, every Batman comic he's written is generally regarded by comic fans as a bucket full of crazy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

tankyguy said:


> That's not all that unpopular of an opinion. With the exception of the Dark Knight Returns and Year One, every Batman comic he's written is generally regarded by comic fans as a bucket full of crazy.



I was going to say the same thing. 

I think Allan Moore is a heaping pile of dickhead. 

I'm not sure that's an unpopular opinion either.


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think Allan Moore is a heaping pile of dickhead.
> 
> I'm not sure that's an unpopular opinion either.


That seems completely true, the guys comics are fantastic but he seems like a massive shithead.


----------



## Tad

spookytwigg said:


> Frank Miller is over rated in the comic world and his dialogue and story telling are poor.



I remember first hearing people gush about him when he was on Daredevil (early 80s). One of my friends had been collecting Daredevil comics anyway, so I got to read those. There was no question that what he did was better than most of what was being pumped out at the time, but, but I didn't think it was worth as much fuss as it got. In other words, much of the field was pretty bad and very unoriginal, so a competent journeyman writer and artist with a distinctive vibe stood out.

I did follow some of his first exploits on Batman, but what I really saw was him trying to crank up the epic, in ways that I thought didn't really work with character. It felt like he was trying to prove what a star he was, rather than having real respect for the serial, ongoing, nature of the character's stories.

I've not followed him since then, so no real idea if he's gotten better or worse, but I wonder if being a bit better than field got him too much praise too early?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Now Grant Morrison. There's an amazing Scotsman!

I think an unpopular opinion would be "Grant Morrison can suck a dick."

But nobody would ever say that, except for shock value of course.


----------



## tankyguy

spookytwigg said:


> That seems completely true, the guys comics are fantastic but he seems like a massive shithead.



"Mainstream publishers are shite and Hollywood adaptations of my works are a travesty!"

So you turn down the money they give you and refuse to benefit from the massive exposure they continue to bring you?

"Oh bloody hell no! That's how I finance my beard and magic!"
:doh:


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Now Grant Morrison. There's an amazing Scotsman!
> 
> I think an unpopular opinion would be "Grant Morrison can suck a dick."
> 
> But nobody would ever say that, except for shock value of course.


No they wouldn't... and if they tried I'd beat them about the head with my copy of Arkham Asylum until serious damage occured.


----------



## Cobra Verde

tankyguy said:


> "Mainstream publishers are shite and Hollywood adaptations of my works are a travesty!"
> 
> So you turn down the money they give you and refuse to benefit from the massive exposure they continue to bring you?
> 
> "Oh bloody hell no! That's how I finance my beard and magic!"
> :doh:



Well he _does _turn down the money he would make from the adaptations themselves - and makes sure to mention that so we all know how swell he is - but that doesn't account for the money he makes from the increase in sales of his overrated series' whenever a shitty movie is made from one of them. He hasn't mentioned giving that up shockingly.

When I run into Gaiman in Cambridge one of these days (shut up, it'll happen!) I'm going to ask him how he can stand this guy and try to resist the temptation to ask a similar question about his wife.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Back on topic...


With the exception of Neil Gaiman comic book writers don't count as real writers.


----------



## Goreki

Cobra Verde said:


> When I run into Gaiman in Cambridge one of these days (shut up, it'll happen!) I'm going to ask him how he can stand this guy and try to resist the temptation to ask a similar question about his wife.


No you MUST ask him that! I have never seen such an awkward banshee in my life!


----------



## Saoirse

Amanda Palmer is amazing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> Amanda Palmer is amazing.



Such a love hate relationship I have with that lady.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Such a love hate relationship I have with that lady.



I only ever see Amanda Palmer's name accompanied by copious amounts of fawning and sex noises. I don't see how liking her is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## spookytwigg

Sasquatch! said:


> I only ever see Amanda Palmer's name accompanied by copious amounts of fawning and sex noises. I don't see how liking her is an unpopular opinion.



I am unfortunately one of the fawny people... but I'll at least admit it.

I also love Gaiman, they're two of my favourite people.


----------



## ODFFA

I confess to being a huge admirer of Celine Dion -- much more as a human being than as a singer -- despite her admittedly corny moments. Though, having said the singer part, her latest song 'Loved Me Back To Life' is fucking exquisite :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> I confess to being a huge admirer of Celine Dion -- much more as a human being than as a singer -- despite her admittedly corny moments. Though, having said the singer part, her latest song 'Loved Me Back To Life' is fucking exquisite :happy:



This might be the worst opinion on this thread yet....:doh:


 just kidding lady, you know I love you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This might be the worst opinion on this thread yet....:doh:
> 
> 
> just kidding lady, you know I love you.



And everyone one else on this planet?


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This might be the worst opinion on this thread *yet*....:doh:



Yeah, just you wait 



> just kidding lady, you know I love you.











Sasquatch! said:


> And everyone one else on this planet?



'Squatch makes a keen observation. You, me and Celine have that in common. It's a humongous flaw........... teehee!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> And everyone one else on this planet?



Don't be jealous because you're left out, it doesn't suit you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't be jealous because you're left out, it doesn't suit you.



Eh, I included myself in "everyone one the planet". :wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Military service itself isn't heroic. The idea that soldiers are keeping the US safe is spit-take worthy.

Death To Smoochy was awesome.




JASmith said:


> Guns are NOT a blight on the face of humanity. It's the rectal orifices that use them to kill people that are the problem.



Couldn't agree more. Which is why it's imperative to have better gun-control laws that help keep guns out of the hands of said orifices.


----------



## ODFFA

Cobra Verde said:


> ...out of the hands of said orifices.



I nominate this for Best Phrase Ever.


----------



## Treach

The following things suck (in no particular order):

-Doctor Who (they should have stuck with "the adventures of boring space-Brit" as the title, but c'est la vie)
-Children. All kinds (your kid is not special, nor is it a miracle, nor is it an accessory, nor is it a good excuse to be ruining anyone else's time. Some people may be pumped that you turned semen into a person, but not me)
-The Walking Dead (a show that's wildly successful despite being as poorly written as Sons of Anarchy but with - against all odds - worse acting. Which reminds me...)
-Sons of Anarchy (someone should tell people who think that biker culture is cool that it's almost 2014)
-Cats (are kittens adorable? Unquestionably. Can some cats be cool? Sure. Are most cats aloof asshole money-sinks? Yes. Also nearly everything the internet has universally decreed is awesome is, in fact, not awesome)
-Anything Joss Whedon has put on television ("but Firefly was awesome", says everyone. Well where were you when it was on the air? Since it only got 6 episodes I'm going to say that no, it probably wasn't as awesome as you think)
-Mass Effect (a game series for people who are willing to ignore how bad a games story and characters are so long as it plays like Gears of War with space superpowers. And has digital sex scenes to unlock)

...I could keep going but I'm bumming myself out listing all these lame things.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Holy Shit, Treach. You are SOOOO cool!


----------



## Mckee

I was always quite indifferent to kidsbut recently I have gladly joined the "I don't like kids" club.


----------



## Saoirse

this thread bums me out.

everyones focusing on things they dont like. Lets focus on things we love and think no one else does!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Saoirse said:


> this thread bums me out.
> 
> everyones focusing on things they dont like. Lets focus on things we love and think no one else does!



Like the fact I think Elijah Wood is the hottest man alive?


----------



## lille

Anchorman wasn't that funny.


----------



## CastingPearls

lille said:


> Anchorman wasn't that funny.


Oh holy hell....THIS!!!! 

QFT


----------



## Cobra Verde

Beer tastes better cool or (gasp!) room temperature. Drinking it ice cold is retarded.


----------



## CastingPearls

I believe people who beat their pets who 'misbehave' (they misbehave because you suck as a pet owner) should be the ones who are euthanized. 

I believe people who don't spay or alter their pets because they claim they should have the experience of mating, or the world needs more fucking labradoodles, should themselves be neutered. If they're already sterile, their children should be neutered. 

I believe people who allow their ill or elderly pets to live in agony because they say they're not ready, should be able to feel that agony fully. 

I believe people who neglect or abuse animals whether pets or local fauna, are criminals and existing laws on the books should be enforced to the fullest extent of the law.

I won't trust anyone who doesn't like animals, music, or food.


----------



## Cobra Verde

The parts of Anchorman that were funny were REALLY funny, but unfortunately that's only like a quarter of the movie. The rest of it can be summed up as "Look how funny everyone dressed and acted in the 70s! [email protected]@!" They wouldn't have even bothered with the sequel if Will Ferrell's last 45 movies hadn't tanked...


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I think cats are superior as pets to dogs. I think baseball is stupid, and does nothing but spawn fans who are obsessed with numbers and made-up statistics because nothing happens during four-hour games worth discussing. Basketball is clearly the superior sport and hockey is the greatest of them all.

Also, Anchorman was not funny. It was just a reason to spout a bunch of ridiculous, misogynist crap and call it comedy, except for the Brick's lines, which were comedy gold.


----------



## lovelocs

I spent the first 30 years or so of my life learning facts, and mastering skills, in an attempt to be ready for life. No one told me they were the wrong skills, and the facts were, at best, dubious. But that's another story.

For this, I gave pretty much up humanity. I did not socialize, date (HA!), talk on the phone (when we had one), or otherwise engage people other than friendly chit-chat. I turned into an amiable enough cardboard cutout of a person. After age 30, I found out that this wasn't enough to get me by in life, and I realized that people were treating me more like a soft vending machine than a human. So, I tried to learn people. I tried to get out and just get in the mix, and that shit didn't work. I tried to sit and talk it over with a shrink, and that shit didn't work. I tried to buy books on people, and learn about them like they were some other mammal. And... Well...

So fuck people. I'm back to facts and marketable skills. 



Also. We shan't overcome. Civil rights are cyclical, and gains will wax and wane. Black president aside, we're in a contraction.


----------



## spookytwigg

Cobra Verde said:


> Beer tastes better cool or (gasp!) room temperature. Drinking it ice cold is retarded.


Definitely, the colder it is the less taste there is.


----------



## Tad

spookytwigg said:


> Definitely, the colder it is the less taste there is.



Which is why a lot of people like to drink it that way. The fact that the most tasteless beers seem to sell best is really the clue....the majority of (north american) beer drinkers don't seem to actually like the taste of beer, they just like the 'culture' --for lack of a better word-- of beer drinking <-- my unpopular opinion.


----------



## furious styles

closer > unknown pleasures
burial > untrue


----------



## lovelocs

Dolphins suck. They are rapists and bullies, and they are riddled with STD's.


I will never date one again.


----------



## KHayes666

Most everything I say is unpopular, I'd be here all night. I'll limit myself to one right now though.

I can't stand women that hype up their boyfriends/husbands/etc to be the second coming of Jesus Christ, Johnny Depp and Superman all rolled into one then complain when they do something wrong. Some girl I know had been posting non-stop stuff saying this guy was the greatest in the world, best bf ever, yadda yadda....well a month ago she was venting to my fiancee that she found out he watches porn. I wanted so bad to grab the phone out of her hand and say "Ohhhhhh so Mr. All American Superhero likes to watch naked chicks, not exactly what you expected huh?"

I mean, nothing against him, he's human and he's done nothing wrong really. I just don't like it when guys are hyped up to be the greatest thing of all time then dumped on when they show that they're human.


----------



## missyj1978

KHayes666 said:


> Most everything I say is unpopular, I'd be here all night. I'll limit myself to one right now though.
> 
> I can't stand women that hype up their boyfriends/husbands/etc to be the second coming of Jesus Christ, Johnny Depp and Superman all rolled into one then complain when they do something wrong. Some girl I know had been posting non-stop stuff saying this guy was the greatest in the world, best bf ever, yadda yadda....well a month ago she was venting to my fiancee that she found out he watches porn. I wanted so bad to grab the phone out of her hand and say "Ohhhhhh so Mr. All American Superhero likes to watch naked chicks, not exactly what you expected huh?"
> 
> I mean, nothing against him, he's human and he's done nothing wrong really. I just don't like it when guys are hyped up to be the greatest thing of all time then dumped on when they show that they're human.



Nothing wrong with watching porn... she should be happy he is watching it and not out making it!!


----------



## AuntHen

Game of Thrones = well acted soft porn


----------



## mediaboy

Tumblr and instagram are just ways of reaffirming your biases and act likr self prescribed propaganda.


----------



## Saoirse

i dont know what that means, but i feel like i should nod in agreement.


----------



## Tad

mediaboy said:


> Tumblr and instagram are just ways of reaffirming your biases and act likr self prescribed propaganda.



Isn't that the case with most social media?

================================

Starbucks really doesn't make very good coffee. They practically burn their dark roasts, have mediocre espresso, and use way too much sugar in their latte like drinks. Sure, it is a step up from Dunkin Donuts or the like, but so many other places do a much better job.


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> Isn't that the case with most social media?
> 
> ================================


That was the intended purpose of social media, according to Zuckerberg et al.


----------



## cinnamitch

fat9276 said:


> Game of Thrones = well acted soft porn



I'll give ya soft porn, but disagree on well acted.


----------



## Yakatori

CastingPearls said:


> That was the intended purpose of social media, according to Zuckerberg et al.


And, I think, to sustain the illusion of us all (equally) being so relatable. And being very socially active and having lots and lots of friends.



cinnamitch said:


> "_I'll give ya soft porn, but disagree on well acted._"


I think she (more) meant _character-driven_ & _plot-oriented_. But that might sound too complimentary.


----------



## CleverBomb

mediaboy said:


> Tumblr and instagram are just ways of reaffirming your biases and act likr self prescribed propaganda.


And Snapchat is a great way to give everyone in the world your cellphone number.


----------



## Esther

I hate pasta, it's so bland and tasteless! Plus it has a gross texture and contains zero nutrition. I only eat it if I am in a situation where I need to be polite. I would never cook it for myself.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think cats are superior as pets to dogs. I think baseball is stupid, and does nothing but spawn fans who are obsessed with numbers and made-up statistics because nothing happens during four-hour games worth discussing..



Cats are superior to dogs for those who do not like slobber on their clothes; rabbits are superior to either, providing you have metal furniture. 

Baseball is somewhat less interesting than watching paint dry, but more interesting than NASCAR racing: I do not understand what is so enjoyable about watching cars make a left turn all afternoon. But for pure, butt-numbing, soul-destroying, make-you-want-to-slash-your-wrists boredom, you can't beat cricket! And the games last, not just for hours, but for _days_.


----------



## charlieversion2

an Unpopular Opinion I have is about the ongoing slow poisoning of the northern hemisphere from Tepco's Fukushima Daiichi plant over the next 30 years and beyond.

Most seem to refute my opinion by quoting or linking information about how it's on-par with background levels in tree nuts and bananas or it's less worse than a dental x-ray.

However I suspect 30+ years from now, the cumulative exposure to the contaminated oceans and atmosphere will be readily apparent for our instant gratification generation.


----------



## agouderia

Esther said:


> I hate pasta, it's so bland and tasteless! Plus it has a gross texture and contains zero nutrition. I only eat it if I am in a situation where I need to be polite. I would never cook it for myself.



This is definitely the most unpopular opinion on this thread! 

Have you fallen victim to people who do not know how to cook their pasta 'al dente' ???


----------



## Yakatori

Esther said:


> "_..it's so bland and tasteless! Plus it has a gross texture and contains zero nutrition. I only eat it if I am in a situation where I need to be polite. I would never cook it for myself._"


Just to clarify: It's not really meant to be eaten by itself. Combined with other ingredients found in sauces & as a completed dish it makes for a pretty balanced meal. 

Just as with rice, there's some variety (nutritionally) from one type to the next. But preparation & pairing is important as well. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> "_NASCAR racing: I do not understand what is so enjoyable about watching cars make a left turn all afternoon._"


The crashes. Nothing quite like a two (or more) human beings in pitted competition risking what looks like certain death over it.



ChrisVersion2 said:


> "_an Unpopular Opinion I have is about the ongoing slow poisoning of the northern hemisphere from Tepco's Fukushima Daiichi plant..._"


I'm not sure if you actually got to the part where you reveal precisely what the opinion is. That there's pollution? Or that we'll know more about it in 30 year's time than we do today? I would agree on both points.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Everything about that movie, including Heath Ledger, was terrible.



MrSensible said:


> Aside from Heath Ledger's awesome contribution, I wasn't a huge fan of "The Dark Knight."


----------



## charlieversion2

Yakatori said:


> I'm not sure if you actually got to the part where you reveal precisely what the opinion is. That there's pollution? Or that we'll know more about it in 30 year's time than we do today? I would agree on both points.




Sorry, I was speaking about the triple meltdowns at Tepco's Fukushima Daiichi  (there should be 4 fully cubed buildings) Current Day

My issue is with news and gov't reports claims that there is harmless radiation contamination but we'll see the harm when it becomes apparent in 30 years. The soviets knew how to lockup their mess in few weeks, this is now year 3 of open sea and air contamination


----------



## Melian

Leggings aren't pants (and tight pants should be illegal).

Cell phones are fucking retarded.

N64, xbox and Wii are all pieces of shit.

Bacon, beer and coffee are nasty.

"Indie" bands should all go kill themselves.

Children are disgusting.

GMOs are not dangerous, so shut up about that already. Same goes for vaccines.

Beards are fucking gross.

Thick-rimmed glasses make you look like a moron.

Small dogs are horrible.

Prostitution and all drugs should be legalized.

Peter Jackson ruins absolutely everything.

Tattoos can't make shitty people less shitty.

New Daft Punk is the worst thing I've ever heard.

"Bullying" is not a problem - everyone is just too fucking sensitive.

Fuck Movember.


Go ahead and hate them all - I won't be arguing these opinions


----------



## Melian

Too late to edit the previous post, but....

Why the fuck would any adult be caught dead in a onesie?


Ok, I think I'm done now.


----------



## Saoirse

Melian said:


> Too late to edit the previous post, but....
> 
> Why the fuck would any adult be caught dead in a onesie?
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I'm done now.



My friend dressed up as Cindy Lou Who for our christmas costume party and she looked AWESOME in her onesie.


----------



## Melian

Saoirse said:


> My friend dressed up as Cindy Lou Who for our christmas costume party and she looked AWESOME in her onesie.



Costumes don't count


----------



## Cobra Verde

Yakatori said:


> The crashes. Nothing quite like a two (or more) human beings in pitted competition risking what looks like certain death over it.


I don't think that's true for most people. My brother explained to me once the strategy behind it and once I knew what to look for it was surprisingly engrossing - and I found that wrecks can actually ruin an exciting race. 
It's still not the kind of thing I would watch myself, but there's more going on there than just going in a circle until somebody crashes.


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> Leggings aren't pants (and tight pants should be illegal).
> 
> Cell phones are fucking retarded.
> 
> N64, xbox and Wii are all pieces of shit.
> 
> Bacon, beer and coffee are nasty.
> 
> "Indie" bands should all go kill themselves.
> 
> Children are disgusting.
> 
> GMOs are not dangerous, so shut up about that already. Same goes for vaccines.
> 
> Beards are fucking gross.
> 
> Thick-rimmed glasses make you look like a moron.
> 
> Small dogs are horrible.
> 
> Prostitution and all drugs should be legalized.
> 
> Peter Jackson ruins absolutely everything.
> 
> Tattoos can't make shitty people less shitty.
> 
> New Daft Punk is the worst thing I've ever heard.
> 
> "Bullying" is not a problem - everyone is just too fucking sensitive.
> 
> Fuck Movember.
> 
> 
> Go ahead and hate them all - I won't be arguing these opinions



Some parts of this made me cry.


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> Prostitution and all drugs should be legalized.



Unless I'm incorrect, prostitution is now essentially legal in Canada as of December 30th, 2013.

[Correction]: The laws were struck down on the 20th, but are still in effect for 12 months until they are re-written. The ruling was still a huge leap towards leagalization.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> "Bullying" is not a problem - everyone is just too fucking sensitive.



This! This a million times!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Small dogs are horrible.



*you would love mine....he is like a little red fox and sweet....seriously...but i hate MOST EVERY OTHER SMALL DOGS...they should be drop kicked 

EXCEPT FOR HERCULES* 

View attachment heruclesCAR.jpg


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> you would love mine....



Nope. 

...............


----------



## Mordecai

I hate Joss Whedon (he ruined Runaways)
Dr. Who terrible
The Marvel movie universe is pretty terrible
Punk rock is putrid
Children are annoying and awful
Dogs bother me because they're too needy
People who complain about spoilers need to shut up. Knowing what's going to happen increases you paying attention to what's going on instead of trying to figure out the ending.
First Person Shooters are bothersome.
Disney helped ruin animation getting taken seriously in the United States; relegated to "family entertainment".


----------



## KHayes666

Popular things I hate:

Dogs (except Vinny the beagle)
Glee fans
Insane Clown Posse fans
New York Yankee fans
Bacon
Remakes of white sitcoms into movies with black actors


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Wait, there's people that don't hate ICP fans? I though they even hated themselves.



KHayes666 said:


> Popular things I hate:
> 
> Dogs (except Vinny the beagle)
> Glee fans
> Insane Clown Posse fans
> New York Yankee fans
> Bacon
> Remakes of white sitcoms into movies with black actors


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Bacon, beer and coffee are nasty.



You lie! I could live on these 3 things alone. Actually there's this one microbrew out of Georgia that combines beer with coffee and it is around 12% ABV. 

Add a bacon sandwich on the side and I'm all set! 





Melian said:


> Children are disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Small dogs are horrible.



On these two, I used to agree with you until I realized I love all dogs great and small, it was the useless twats that tended to own small dogs that I couldn't stand. I now have a small dog myself, a Pitbull/Boston Terrier mix I rescued and he's a total badass! He rehabbed me from my dislike of small dogs.

Also I found that kids are great. If they are raised properly that is. It's the shitty parents that make their kids into assholes that I truly can't stand. I'm actually ok with the kid itself.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Nope.
> 
> ...............


*
Melian you are not of the human race...I have determined *


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Melian you are not of the human race...I have determined *



Took you long enough!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I think it's OK to truly care about other peoples' welfare.


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> I think it's OK to truly care about other peoples' welfare.



It's really sad that this is an unpopular opinion. 
But I fear your assessment is correct.


----------



## Goreki

Mordecai said:


> I hate Joss Whedon (he ruined Runaways)


Really, how? I like runaways but haven't read enough of it. I'd like your opinion of his contribution.


----------



## Cobra Verde

France was right to surrender in World War II. I admit it's fun to mock them for it but there was no better option.


----------



## azerty

Cobra Verde said:


> France was right to surrender in World War II. I admit it's fun to mock them for it but there was no better option.



the unpopular thread was : France wasn't right to surrender during WWII in 1940.
As Churchill suggested it


----------



## Cobra Verde

Then again...


----------



## Tad

I think I liked the cold better....


----------



## Librarygirl

Unlike many people I encounter, I don't like:
Hilary Mantel's writing style...How can this be described as compelling? I had to force myself to read those novels for work and it was a sheer effort. Did all these people raving about her books actually read them?? Is she too lazy to use names instead of 'he'? And for all that she is somehow seen as better than people like Philippa Gregory, there SO are anachronisms in her books.

Sport...Of ANY kind, watching or playing. I was NOT excited about the Olympics, I was glad when it was over.

Wine...Urgghhh. I'll drink spirits, but wine just makes me feel ill and headachey. 

People talking about any of the above...Like, why can't we talk about different kinds of tea? Why is it somehow deemed ok/ interesting to discuss wine like it is the god of all drinks??

People talking about roads / journeys...How is this interesting conversation? I don't care which motorway you went on!!


----------



## shy guy

I like Steven Moffat more then Russell T. Davies.

Tim Burton is overrated, honestly he hasn't made a decent movie since the 80's.

The Amazing Spider is better then The Dark Knight Rises, and I can prove it!

Papa Johns pizza is just ok.

Melissa Mccarthy is no where near the level of funny of John Candy, she's funny but Candy was a comedic god.

Samuel Adams is an overpriced, overrated beer if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> Wine...Urgghhh. *I'll drink spirits*, but wine just makes me feel ill and headachey.



you old lush, you!


----------



## Saoirse

shy guy said:


> Samuel Adams is an overpriced, overrated beer if I've ever seen one!



yes. and its gross. all of it!


----------



## CastingPearls

I guess it's not an unpopular opinion then, because I think it's disgusting too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Same here, I feel like it's one of the most pretentious beers ever. "Guys look at us, LOOK!! We make beer with lots of HOPS!! WE'RE A SMALL COMPANY!! GUYS LOOK!!"

UGH, I can't stand that beer.


----------



## Saoirse

I think people only drink it to look like beer snobs. It tastes like ass!


----------



## shy guy

Saoirse said:


> yes. and its gross. all of it!





CastingPearls said:


> I guess it's not an unpopular opinion then, because I think it's disgusting too.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Same here, I feel like it's one of the most pretentious beers ever. "Guys look at us, LOOK!! We make beer with lots of HOPS!! WE'RE A SMALL COMPANY!! GUYS LOOK!!"
> 
> UGH, I can't stand that beer.





Saoirse said:


> I think people only drink it to look like beer snobs. It tastes like ass!



As someone who knows and loves his beer I can tell'ya about half-a-dozen beers that are much better then Samuel Adams.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Philistines, all of you. God himself could not craft a better white ale.


Eat this:


----------



## Goreki

Beer is disgusting


----------



## AuntHen

Velvety or knit type blankets *shudder*... only soft fluffy comforters or a well made quilt please


----------



## Extinctor100

Goreki said:


> Beer is disgusting



Agreed. Nothing but vodka for me.


----------



## Yakatori

shy guy said:


> "_Papa Johns pizza is just ok._"


Heh, maybe it depends on what you mean by "ok." Is it any better than, say, Pizza Hut or Domino's? Or any of a number of frozen pizzas available for much less $. Not really. 

But that's about what it's supposed to be. Something convenient to reach for when you're too wasted or engrossed in watching a game to trust yourself with using an actual oven timer. Or don't feel like cooking for a lot of people and don't want to spend too much. It's "ok."

The other night/morning (3:00 AM) I was at McDonald's enjoying some of their limited-time availability chicken wings. With ranch & chipolte BBQ sauce. And this very drunk & stoned guy comes right up to me (close enough that I feel I can fairly attest to his state) and asks me: "_How are those? Are they good?_" 

To which I replied, on some reflection: "_Uh...they're ok. I mean, they're certainly not bad. But...ah...they're probably just little bit better than you might think they would be? Given the circumstances..._" 

Needless to say, I felt bad about confusing him like that. Although not too much.



shy guy said:


> "_Melissa Mccarthy is no where near the level of funny of John Candy, she's funny but Candy was a comedic god._"


That's sort of out of left field. Except, of course, for the fact that she's now the age that John Candy was when he died? But her career is just taking-off. Whereas, he's now dead. He's made lots of very good movies. But has also had his share of flops. Or stuff that's "just-ok." Whereas she's spent a lot of time at the regional level, and had some success outside of what most of us think of as real comedy in a fairly popular & critically acclaimed sitcom. Before, of course, being given her own which is now in it's 4th season. It's sort of an apples to orange comparison: He's had a solid lifetime of recognition & achievement. But she's just now getting the "the call of a lifetime," a chance to finally cash-in on a body of work that was previously largely unrecognized in the mainstream. She has two new movies just coming-out, at least one of which she's written. But I'm not sure if they're going to be traditional comedies or more like quirky-independent type of films that try to win awards without being mass marketed. Basically, with everything she's done so far, she's managed to build something bigger off of it. When that stops happening, then it will be a bit easier to put her impact into some type of context. 



shy guy said:


> "_Samuel Adams is an overpriced, overrated beer if I've ever seen one!_"


Not really. Again, it's just what it's supposed to be. Not the greatest beer of all time. But a decent, hoppy, sort of caramel-y mass-produced beer that you can buy in stadiums. Or serve at a large wedding reception. Or on a plane. It's a just-slightly higher-end alternative to the general garden variety selection of Budweiser, Amstel Light, Corona, Heineken, etc...that you just expect to see lots of places and are perfectly grateful for it. It's also somewhat of an introduction; more-so , I think, than some of those others; a gateway, if you will; into what actual beer-snobs think of as real-beer. Which is a good-thing, right?

Is their marketing, sometimes, particularly hokey, or just annoying? Yes, I think that's fair. What would be the alternative? Something like this I guess...


----------



## Esther

Isn't the unpopular opinions thread all about posting opinions whilst acknowledging that most don't agree with you? I find long responses of disagreement a little bit redundant here.


----------



## Esther

Both season 1 and 2 of 'American Horror Story' had a couple episodes which were in unforgivably bad taste. I'm not usually a sensitive TV watcher, but those few episodes just made me cringe...


----------



## Mordecai

Esther said:


> Isn't the unpopular opinions thread all about posting opinions whilst acknowledging that most don't agree with you? I find long responses of disagreement a little bit redundant here.



I agree with you.


----------



## CastingPearls

Yeah, I agree. We're venting here. There's really no need to break down what's wrong with our opinions. We get it. They're unpopular. Except the Sam Adams thing. It does taste like piss. That's a popular opinion.


----------



## LeoGibson

I like Barry Manilow. I think he's a very good performer and a brilliant songwriter.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm not interested in, curious about, or feel out of the loop re any references to Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and the only thing I know about them is that they're named after Renaissance artists. 

Also, Smurfs and Power Rangers. Meh.


----------



## cinnamitch

Playing video games when you are an adult- No.
William Shakespeare works- No
Books set in Elizabethan times -No
Cell Phones- Hell No


----------



## Sasquatch!

cinnamitch said:


> Playing video games when you are an adult- No.
> William Shakespeare works- No
> Books set in Elizabethan times -No
> Cell Phones- Hell No



I can understand most of those. I'm sure a lot of people would agree with the videogame point too, but it's interesting to note that certain videogames are actually beneficial to human development.


----------



## Saoirse

I dont like anything by Jane Austen. ugh


----------



## Mathias

1. I've hidden friends of mine who are expecting from my view on Facebook because they post every detail of their pregnency. It gets to the point where it's just TMI.


2. I don't see why I have to tip at buffet style resturants, but any other time I will.


----------



## LeoGibson

Mathias said:


> 1. I've hidden friends of mine who are expecting from my view on Facebook because they post every detail of their pregnency. It gets to the point where it's just TMI.
> 
> 
> 2. I don't see why I have to tip at buffet style resturants, but any other time I will.



If there is no table service, or if you are doing all your own serving and drink refills, then a percentage tip is not necessary, although it wouldn't kill ya to leave a buck or two for the busboy. My $.02


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

cinnamitch said:


> Books set in Elizabethan times -No



Let me add books set during the regency of George IV.

Romances with heroines whose hair is described as "the color of ripe wheat" - Hell, no


----------



## KHayes666

The Great Gatsby was a better book than Pride & Prejudice


----------



## lille

The Great Gatsby did nothing for me, I didn't even finish it.


----------



## CastingPearls

lille said:


> The Great Gatsby did nothing for me, I didn't even finish it.


Yeah, it didn't do anything for me either but I wouldn't mind seeing the Baz Lurhman film because he's so over the top with everything he does. 

I was in honors English for years and a lot of stuff on the reading list, while classics, were snoozers.


----------



## lille

CastingPearls said:


> Yeah, it didn't do anything for me either but I wouldn't mind seeing the Baz Lurhman film because he's so over the top with everything he does.
> 
> I was in honors English for years and a lot of stuff on the reading list, while classics, were snoozers.



I was in AP and some of the stuff was brilliant, like Lolita and A Clockwork Orange, but other stuff, like Gatsby and The Awakening, I wanted like but I just didn't.


----------



## CastingPearls

I would still agree it's better than Pride and Prejudice. LOL


----------



## Mordecai

I'm not really interested in Star Wars or Star Trek. I don't dislike either one, but I just don't find them all that compelling or interesting.
The only Tim Burton movie worth a damn is Beetlejuice.
I don't care for the Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Bruce Springsteen, Pink Floyd, or Jimi Hendrix
I'm not much of a fan of football's audience. The game itself is ok, but the fans I know are quite behind the curve in analytics (as is football as a whole).
Tomatoes - fine as products, terrible on their own.


----------



## xr700

I generally hate kids and I think that people who have kids at the ages of like 18-22 are making tremendous mistakes.


----------



## lille

Dark chocolate is vastly superior to milk chocolate, milk chocolate on it own doesn't even really taste good. White chocolate is foul and doesn't deserve to be called chocolate at all.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I think lizards should be food, not pets.


----------



## lille

Lizards make way better pets than people give them credit for, though I think most people don't do nearly enough research before purchasing them. People are always surprised when they learn how much personality my girls have.


----------



## Cobra Verde

lille said:


> People are always surprised when they learn how much personality my girls have.


We're not still talking about lizards, are we?


----------



## Goreki

Cobra Verde said:


> We're not still talking about lizards, are we?


Bahahahahaha!


----------



## HDANGEL15

lille said:


> Dark chocolate is vastly superior to milk chocolate, milk chocolate on it own doesn't even really taste good. White chocolate is foul and doesn't deserve to be called chocolate at all.


*
agreed...not an unpopular opinion in MY THOUGHT process*


----------



## EMH1701

Am I the only one who finds Christmas annoying? It's one of only two holidays where you're obligated to visit family members you find irritating. Maybe if I was a child, I'd like it more. But Christmas is really a lot of work. And to do it once a year and then take all the decorations down? Why? Can't we just have 3-D holographic trees and lights to plug in? Not to mention, if you bake or cook, that's also a lot of work.

Then there are all the stores putting up Christmas decorations and playing music weeks too early just because they want to sell their holiday stuff. There should be a ban on Christmas music and decorations in stores before Black Friday. Any store that violates the ban has to donate a specified amount of money to charity.


----------



## AuntHen

-Enough already with the shows about vampires, werewolves, zombies, undead... to quote Portlandia "that's so OVER!"

-Tina Fey is not funny nor was she ever. I could not stand her on SNL and do not understand her allure. I find her boring and forced. She should have stuck to writing *only *for shows.


----------



## biglynch

Basketball ball is an awful sport. I tried to get in to it as we have a team in London that give us free tickets. Proper horse shit. Only land mines and blindfolds would help.


----------



## Amaranthine

Chocolate chip cookies are better without the chocolate chips. Though I have no idea what that variation should be called...


----------



## penguin

SNL isn't funny.


----------



## CastingPearls

biglynch said:


> Basketball ball is an awful sport. I tried to get in to it as we have a team in London that give us free tickets. Proper horse shit. Only land mines and blindfolds would help.


If landmines and blindfolds were involved, I'd be a voracious fan.


----------



## Cobra Verde

penguin said:


> SNL isn't funny.


Nor was it back in its 1970s "heyday". People back then were just starved for satire.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> Chocolate chip cookies are better without the chocolate chips. Though I have no idea what that variation should be called...



Sugar cookies? The recipes (sans chips) seem identical.

Also I think 'Sugar Cookies' would be a great pet name for a romantic partner.
:happy:


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> Chocolate chip cookies are better without the chocolate chips. Though I have no idea what that variation should be called...



Brown sugar cookies? I can see what you're going for though. I'm a big fan of chocolate chip cookies, but I don't like them overloaded with chocolate chips. I love those bites where you get no chocolate too.


----------



## CastingPearls

tankyguy said:


> Sugar cookies? The recipes (sans chips) seem identical.
> 
> Also I think 'Sugar Cookies' would be a great pet name for a romantic partner.
> :happy:


I think many chocolate chip cookie recipes call for brown sugar and most sugar cookie recipes don't but I could be wrong. *toddles off to eat leftover Christmas sugar cookies*


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Brown sugar cookies? I can see what you're going for though. I'm a big fan of chocolate chip cookies, but I don't like them overloaded with chocolate chips. I love those bites where you get no chocolate too.


I should have multi-posted but suck it up. 

I like the chocolate 'chip' cookies that have HUGE honking chunks of chocolate. Preferably dark.


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> Sugar cookies? The recipes (sans chips) seem identical.
> 
> Also I think 'Sugar Cookies' would be a great pet name for a romantic partner.
> :happy:





Paquito said:


> Brown sugar cookies? I can see what you're going for though. I'm a big fan of chocolate chip cookies, but I don't like them overloaded with chocolate chips. I love those bites where you get no chocolate too.



I...uh...have never had a sugar cookie. That sounds like the perfect solution! Thank you 

Questionably unpopular opinion: Oatmeal raisin is really where it's at.


----------



## MrSensible

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Everything about that movie, including Heath Ledger, was terrible.



Going to have to respectfully disagree. I thought his performance was the only thing that made the movie worth watching.




Amaranthine said:


> I...uh...have never had a sugar cookie. That sounds like the perfect solution! Thank you
> 
> Questionably unpopular opinion: Oatmeal raisin is really where it's at.



Hell yes... I could go for some of that.


----------



## ODFFA

Relative to all the smartphone-dumbphone talk thats been had on here....... I must confess to rather loving my smartypantsphone. However, I regret upgrading to touch screen only. Why on earth is that such a thing? I miss getting to lie down properly and still feel relatively able to text, and not having to rely so heavily on the word suggestions.


Allllso......raisins should not exist, they spoil everything. I have dreamed many a dream of raisin-free hot cross buns


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> Allllso......raisins should not exist, they spoil everything. I have dreamed many a dream of raisin-free hot cross buns



Raisins are grapes with all the fun sucked out.


----------



## tankyguy

ODFFA said:


> Allllso......raisins should not exist, they spoil everything. I have dreamed many a dream of raisin-free hot cross buns



I had a teacher in elementary school who would give out boxes of raisins as 'rewards' for getting questions right in class. This motivated no one.


----------



## daver58

I believe that no chip chocolate chip cookies are called "Blondies"

Of course I could be wrong. :blush:


----------



## biglynch

CastingPearls said:


> If landmines and blindfolds were involved, I'd be a voracious fan.


I'm on the working title blindsketmineball. Catchy right. Sounds German.



ODFFA said:


> Relative to all the smartphone-dumbphone talk thats been had on here....... I must confess to rather loving my smartypantsphone. However, I regret upgrading to touch screen only. Why on earth is that such a thing? I miss getting to lie down properly and still feel relatively able to text, and not having to rely so heavily on the word suggestions.
> 
> 
> Allllso......raisins should not exist, they spoil everything. I have dreamed many a dream of raisin-free hot cross buns


I wish raisins had a face so I could punch them in it. 
12 foot away from muffin = mmm a choc chip muffin, yippy!
1 foot away = Yuck! You suck! FUCK! Just my luck!


----------



## lille

daver58 said:


> I believe that no chip chocolate chip cookies are called "Blondies"
> 
> Of course I could be wrong. :blush:



I think blondies are non-chocolate brownies, or at least around here that's they're called.


----------



## MrSensible

How can you not like raisins?


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> How can you not like raisins?



I had those as a kid. Didn't they come from KFC or something?


----------



## CastingPearls

ODFFA said:


> Relative to all the smartphone-dumbphone talk thats been had on here....... I must confess to rather loving my smartypantsphone. However, I regret upgrading to touch screen only. Why on earth is that such a thing? I miss getting to lie down properly and still feel relatively able to text, and not having to rely so heavily on the word suggestions.
> 
> 
> Allllso......raisins should not exist, they spoil everything. I have dreamed many a dream of raisin-free hot cross buns


I love raisins, but my gran used to make Rice Krispy treats with them and I'd always get faked out and think they were chocolate chips. 

I believe this is the reason I have trust issues.


----------



## CastingPearls

lille said:


> I think blondies are non-chocolate brownies, or at least around here that's they're called.


You're right.


----------



## MrSensible

tankyguy said:


> I had those as a kid. Didn't they come from KFC or something?



I'm not sure which company they originated, but yeah, they were pretty big in the adverts scene back in the 80s. You might remember some of those old commercials where they do covers of "I Heard it through the Grapevine" among others. They also had a weird cover with a claymation Michael Jackson. I'd link 'em but I'm writing on a shitty android device so it's a pain to multitask.

I love that old claymation stuff.


----------



## CleverBomb

They originated in a promotional campaign by the California Raisin Advisory Board.


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> I'm not sure which company they originated, but yeah, they were pretty big in the adverts scene back in the 80s. You might remember some of those old commercials where they do covers of "I Heard it through the Grapevine" among others. They also had a weird cover with a claymation Michael Jackson. I'd link 'em but I'm writing on a shitty android device so it's a pain to multitask.
> 
> I love that old claymation stuff.



Oh yeah, I'm familiar with the California Raisins. They were animated by Will Vinton. I got to meet the guy once. His studio also did segments in Michael Jackson's Moonwalker, Return to Oz and the Noid commercials for Domino's.

I miss the Noid. He was a great mascot.


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible said:


> I love that old claymation stuff.



Claymation for the yes! I used to loooove watching Eddie Murphy's weird little claymation series thingy, The PJs. It had a very small stint in SA and I still feel like the only person in the world who knows about that show. A little unpopular, I would imagine. And admittedly a little comically lame. But...... claymation!


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Claymation for the yes! I used to loooove watching Eddie Murphy's weird little claymation series thingy, The PJs. It had a very small stint in SA and I still feel like the only person in the world who knows about that show. A little unpopular, I would imagine. And admittedly a little comically lame. But...... claymation!



Smokey 

Love this.
love 
love
love


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> Claymation for the yes! I used to loooove watching Eddie Murphy's weird little claymation series thingy, The PJs. It had a very small stint in SA and I still feel like the only person in the world who knows about that show. A little unpopular, I would imagine. And admittedly a little comically lame. But...... claymation!



Be still my beating heart. I love me some Eddie Murphy and I was SO sad this show didn't run longer. Short stint all around.


----------



## MrSensible

CleverBomb said:


> They originated in a promotional campaign by the California Raisin Advisory Board.



Ah, well that makes sense . Thanks for clarifying.



tankyguy said:


> Oh yeah, I'm familiar with the California Raisins. They were animated by Will Vinton. I got to meet the guy once. His studio also did segments in Michael Jackson's Moonwalker, Return to Oz and the Noid commercials for Domino's.
> 
> I miss the Noid. He was a great mascot.



Man, I haven't thought about that character in years -- I honestly couldn't even remember him. Then I checked a few of the commercials on youtube and wow... bitch slap of nostalgia :happy:. 

I agree, I'd like to see some of those old mascots make a return. They actually gave the commercials a tiny bit of entertainment value.



ODFFA said:


> Claymation for the yes! I used to loooove watching Eddie Murphy's weird little claymation series thingy, The PJs. It had a very small stint in SA and I still feel like the only person in the world who knows about that show. A little unpopular, I would imagine. And admittedly a little comically lame. But...... claymation!



Ha, you're not alone -- I used to watch the crap out of that. I remember talking to classmates about it, back in middle school (hard to believe it's been that long since it originally aired.) One of the last (if not the last...?) good claymation series on cable.

"Supah, hey Supah!"


----------



## Fuzzy

lille said:


> I think blondies are non-chocolate brownies, or at least around here that's they're called.



Yes. For example, this is Applebee's butter pecan blondie.


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> Man, I haven't thought about that character in years -- I honestly couldn't even remember him. Then I checked a few of the commercials on youtube and wow... bitch slap of nostalgia :happy:.



The Noid? Yeah. Check out his wikipedia page. Apparently they retired him after some unhinged guy by the name of Kenneth Noid was convinced Domino's was conspiring against him with the campaign and held some people hostage at one of their restaurants.

I vaguely remember hearing it, but I thought it was an urban legend. Time magazine reported on it, though.




Fuzzy said:


> Yes. For example, this is Applebee's butter pecan blondie.



I don't even like pecans and that looks amazing.


----------



## bremerton

so, what's the difference between a blondie and..... cake? is it even vanilla flavored?


----------



## tankyguy

bremerton said:


> so, what's the difference between a blondie and..... cake? is it even vanilla flavored?



I think the texture and consistency would be entirely different. Cake is spongy
Brownies are somewhere between that and fudge.


----------



## Fuzzy

A blondie is typically made from from flour, brown sugar, butter, eggs, baking powder, and vanilla, and may also contain walnuts or pecans. Blondies are simliar to the chocolate brownie, but are based on brown sugar instead of cocoa.

Most blondies I've had also contain butterscotch or white chocolate chips.


----------



## Saoirse

Fuzzy said:


> Yes. For example, this is Applebee's butter pecan blondie.



OMG YES. TO. DIE. FOR.

No lie, I get this everytime I go to Applebee's (and I go there more than any other chain)


----------



## spookytwigg

Baked cheesecake is a waste of perfectly good cheesecake.


----------



## Esther

spookytwigg said:


> Baked cheesecake is a waste of perfectly good cheesecake.



I prefer the chilled kind, too.


----------



## AuntHen

I like prunes.


----------



## fat hiker

spookytwigg said:


> Baked cheesecake is a waste of perfectly good cheesecake.



No, that's backwards - 'chilled' (unbaked) cheesecake is a waste of cream cheese, while my wife's triple chocolate cheesecake is a decadent and inspirational dessert... as is her citrus kiss cheesecake. Ah, cheesecake - in our house, all birthday cakes are cheesecakes!


----------



## KittyKitten

I like my cereal soggy

I think a hairy bush is more erotic than a bald one

American football sucks, I'd much rather prefer to watch soccer


----------



## snakebite

People on sites like imgur and tumblr think it's "so kewt" to post pictures of their animals who are having babies... It's not cute at all, please spay your bitches. So many unwanted animals and your oops puppies are not something to be proud of...


----------



## Cobra Verde

Beyonce can't dance at all. I feel embarrassed whenever I see her try, she just has zero rhythm and all the choreography in the world can't hide that. I think people usually don't notice because they're too busy thinking of eating her ass, which is understandable.


The supernatural elements in Shakespeare tragedies are ridiculously dated and silly and they should be jettisoned from any modern performance/adaptation. I'm sure it was necessary 400 years ago when the average audience member couldn't read, let alone understand dramatic subtlety but we don't need fucking ghosts anymore to tell us that Hamlet is suspicious of his uncle or that Brutus feels guilty.


----------



## bremerton

since this thread started with me hating on smartphones, i guess this is the right place to put that my dad just got one a few days ago.

this is the same guy who asks me where to find the internet when he's using the computer, so.


----------



## spookytwigg

bremerton said:


> since this thread started with me hating on smartphones, i guess this is the right place to put that my dad just got one a few days ago.
> 
> this is the same guy who asks me where to find the internet when he's using the computer, so.


Wow... Good luck with the thousand questions you will get.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

spookytwigg said:


> Baked cheesecake is a waste of perfectly good cheesecake.





fat hiker said:


> No, that's backwards - 'chilled' (unbaked) cheesecake is a waste of cream cheese, while my wife's triple chocolate cheesecake is a decadent and inspirational dessert... as is her citrus kiss cheesecake. Ah, cheesecake - in our house, all birthday cakes are cheesecakes!



Cheesecake is nasty. It is so nasty that restaurants cover it with various colors (forget flavor) of sickly-sweet gunk, which makes it even nastier. Cheesecake is not a dessert, it's a penance.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> The supernatural elements in Shakespeare tragedies are ridiculously dated and silly and they should be jettisoned from any modern performance/adaptation.



This is going to make it really hard to stage _A Midsummer Night's Dream_.


----------



## spookytwigg

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Cheesecake is nasty. It is so nasty that restaurants cover it with various colors (forget flavor) of sickly-sweet gunk, which makes it even nastier. Cheesecake is not a dessert, it's a penance.


Yeah, ok. That's an unpopular opinion


----------



## tankyguy

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is going to make it really hard to stage _A Midsummer Night's Dream_.



"A group of jealous, horny people go into the woods. Then they exit the woods."

*curtain down*


----------



## AuntHen

I like unpopular opinion threads, where people do not try to debate every UNPOPULAR opinion


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

This thread is stupid.


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This thread is stupid.


You're stupid.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> You're stupid.



This is indeed an unpopular opinion.


----------



## penguin

This thread has shown me who I won't get along with.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is going to make it really hard to stage _A Midsummer Night's Dream_.


I thought of that (and the Tempest), which is why I said tragedies!


----------



## Goreki

Vets are seriously overrated.


----------



## Amaranthine

Something about people posting on the social media profiles of deceased friends/relatives bothers me. I just don't get the point.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Goreki said:


> Vets are seriously overrated.



Do you mean veterans or veterinarians?


----------



## Goreki

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Do you mean veterans or veterinarians?


I meant veterinarians.


----------



## spookytwigg

Amaranthine said:


> Something about people posting on the social media profiles of deceased friends/relatives bothers me. I just don't get the point.


yeah I agree, there's enough of the outside world on the internet already, Facebook doesn't have to also be a grave yard, it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> Something about people posting on the social media profiles of deceased friends/relatives bothers me. I just don't get the point.



Agree strongly.


----------



## Mathias

I'm starting to prefer digital media over psysical versions of things. If I can get a movie or game without leaving the house I'll go that route.


----------



## shy guy

Goreki said:


> I meant veterinarians.



I thought you were talking about the car...


----------



## KHayes666

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Do you mean veterans or veterinarians?



I wouldn't say veterans that have been through hell and back are overrated but some of these phony tough, military recruits that bullied people in high school can kiss my rebel ass. 

I used to chase off army recruiters after high school by saying if I was in a foxhole with the kids I went to school with, I'd rather shoot THEM than the enemy soldiers across the field because those people never did anything to me.

To make it short, I respect guys like my father, grandfather and uncle but guys based off Treat Williams' character in 1941 can f*ck off.


----------



## Saoirse

KHayes666 said:


> .
> 
> To make it short, I respect guys like my father, grandfather and uncle but guys based off Treat Williams' character in 1941 can f*ck off.



Funny, he played the complete opposite in the musical Hair (which i loooooooove)


----------



## Mathias

I think Nuttella is disgusting.


----------



## fat hiker

They want to ban the import of Marmite and Vegemite into Canada. Oh the horror!


----------



## bremerton

fat hiker said:


> They want to ban the import of Marmite and Vegemite into Canada. Oh the horror!



i still can't imagine how those things taste, and i've tried. i know they're kinda salty/ "umami", but are they grainy? what would you liken it to for a 'murrican?


----------



## fat hiker

bremerton said:


> i still can't imagine how those things taste, and i've tried. i know they're kinda salty/ "umami", but are they grainy? what would you liken it to for a 'murrican?



Marmite and Vegemite aren't grainy at all - very smooth texture, salty, yeasty, and tastewise, also with flavours like those of Guinness or other 'black' beers (stouts). A very sharp taste in there too. Blend salt, yeast, black beer, and a bit of sharp - like old cheddar sharp, not vinegar sharp. That's not really adequate, but it's the best I can do for now.


----------



## StargirlCupcakes

Esther said:


> I prefer the chilled kind, too.



People always act funny to me when I say I don't like baked cheesecake! It totally changes everything about it. Rarely I can eat it baked, but every forkful I think of how amazing it would be if only it were chilled! Mmmm!


----------



## StargirlCupcakes

Mathias said:


> I think Nuttella is disgusting.



I like it, but compared to other brands it's not that great. The absolute BEST is Maranatha dark chocolate almond spread. You can get it at Walmart for like $4-$5, Kroger it's like $9 which is ridiculous, and Amazon prices are outrageous but I'm posting the link anyway so you can see it. Try it!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TY2UGO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MrSensible

I can't stand viral internet videos. When it was new, I was persistently tempted to strangle anyone that asked me about foxes and the shit they apparently say in Norwegian music videos. Yeah, yeah, I know it was made to be a satire on mindless pop music, but I don't think that's why it got so popular and that's a bit depressing.

For those of you that don't get the reference, good for you.


----------



## penguin

I tend to avoid a lot of those videos, too. I still haven't heard that fox song, and I'm happy to leave it that way.


----------



## Esther

MrSensible said:


> I can't stand viral internet videos. When it was new, I was persistently tempted to strangle anyone that asked me about foxes and the shit they apparently say in Norwegian music videos. Yeah, yeah, I know it was made to be a satire on mindless pop music, but I don't think that's why it got so popular and that's a bit depressing.
> 
> For those of you that don't get the reference, good for you.



Here in Korea they seem to have embraced that song as real pop music, not as a joke. I hear it all over the place and my students constantly sing it in class, it's so annoying.


----------



## Esther

Mathias said:


> I think Nuttella is disgusting.



I don't like it as a spread or a dip either. Who the hell wants to eat a chocolate sandwich? Gross. I stick to using it as an ingredient in baked goods.


----------



## biglynch

I don't get the love for Game of Thrones. Dull as bricks.

Oh and I can promise, that if the show is not my cup of tea, then the books have no chance. I dont read fiction in general.

I did enjoy this years Royal Rumble.

Plenty to rattle peoples cages I feel.


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> I don't get the love for Game of Thrones. Dull as bricks.
> 
> Oh and I can promise, that if the show is not my cup of tea, then the books have no chance. I dont read fiction in general.
> 
> I did enjoy this years Royal Rumble.
> 
> Plenty to rattle peoples cages I feel.



Some wonderful opinions here! 

Game of Thrones is ok, though I much preferred The Tudors. Can't even put my finger on why. 

Fiction is cool too, but if I don't pepper it with some non-fiction in between, I quickly lose my motivation for reading. Good stories / plot lines aren't the be-all end-all to me.

I enjoyed the Royal Rumble too! Though I'm quite the novice and have no previous Rumbles to compare it to, so mine is a very inexperienced opinion. And I had good company for it, which always helps.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Some wonderful opinions here!
> 
> Game of Thrones is ok, though I much preferred The Tudors. Can't even put my finger on why.
> 
> Fiction is cool too, but if I don't pepper it with some non-fiction in between, I quickly lose my motivation for reading. Good stories / plot lines aren't the be-all end-all to me.
> 
> I enjoyed the Royal Rumble too! Though I'm quite the novice and have no previous Rumbles to compare it to, so mine is a very inexperienced opinion. And I had good company for it, which always helps.



I like that things have temporarily turned towards non-fiction/fiction! 

I'm somewhat ambivalent about fiction. Mostly, I don't think it should be considered pretentious or...uppity? for someone to exclusively be interested in literature (for lack of a more apt term.) Like...I have very little patience for many commercial/entertainment-geared books because I don't feel as if I can take anything out of it. I want to be learning when I read fiction - whether it be about the art of writing itself, or little life lessons to ponder. 

The only non-fiction I can really tolerate is usually either philosophy or psychology based. Something really relevant to my interests. I honestly can't remember if/when I've willingly picked up a biography or something like that. Additionally, I can't stand the news. Especially local news. I could seriously not care less, and I'm wondering if that should be concerning.

Unpopular in the context of this thread: I...have a jar of nutella that I keep on my dresser to eat by the finger-full. When it comes to dessert, I'd take that over cake or cookies or...most things any day.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> Unpopular in the context of this thread: I...have a jar of nutella that I keep on my dresser to eat by the finger-full. When it comes to dessert, I'd take that over cake or cookies or...most things any day.




Agreed. Finger-full or plastic spoon. *On* anything else is overkill.


----------



## Tad

I admit I never quite got over my teenage infatuation with peanut-butter and nuttella sandwiches. You do really need good bread, and have to be pretty light with the nuttella, but......:eat2: (these days I can't have peanut butter, but sunflower butter works as an acceptable substitute).

On the lines of unpopular opinions: I get irritated by waiters automatically re-filling coffee cups, or trying to get me a re-fill of my soda or iced tea. If I want such a thing, I can ask. OK, if you feel a need, you could tell me to feel free to ask, but otherwise, please stop.


----------



## lille

Video games are boring.


----------



## EMH1701

I made fudge with marshmallow creme and followed the recipe exactly. Hated how it turned out. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

EMH1701 said:


> I made fudge with marshmallow creme and followed the recipe exactly. Hated how it turned out. Maybe I'm just weird.



Marshmallow creme is a semiliquid form of styrofoam originally developed as insulation. The only reason for eating it is to gross out the people around you. For that matter, any product that contains 'creme' instead of cream is hazardous to your health and probably radioactive.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cobra Verde said:


> Philistines, all of you. God himself could not craft a better white ale.
> 
> 
> Eat this:



I've had a bag of dicks before. I love me a big juicy dick burger. They're delicious. I get them any time I'm downtown. 1 Deluxe, 1 Special, 1 cheeseburger and a large Sprite.


----------



## JenFromOC

Everyone on death row should be immediately executed...no question. Load em up...several at a time and gas em.


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> I admit I never quite got over my teenage infatuation with peanut-butter and nuttella sandwiches. You do really need good bread, and have to be pretty light with the nuttella, but......:eat2: (these days I can't have peanut butter, but sunflower butter works as an acceptable substitute).
> 
> On the lines of unpopular opinions: I get irritated by waiters automatically re-filling coffee cups, or trying to get me a re-fill of my soda or iced tea. If I want such a thing, I can ask. OK, if you feel a need, you could tell me to feel free to ask, but otherwise, please stop.



Cookie butter will change your life...


----------



## JenFromOC

MrSensible said:


> I can't stand viral internet videos. When it was new, I was persistently tempted to strangle anyone that asked me about foxes and the shit they apparently say in Norwegian music videos. Yeah, yeah, I know it was made to be a satire on mindless pop music, but I don't think that's why it got so popular and that's a bit depressing.
> 
> For those of you that don't get the reference, good for you.



I can't stand anything popular...don't like Adele. Have never seen an episode of Friends or Sex inthe City....and have never heard the song Call Me Maybe..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I can't stand anything popular...don't like Adele. Have never seen an episode of Friends or Sex inthe City....and have never heard the song Call Me Maybe..



Christ Jen, you're like 2+ years behind the times. 

You sound like an old person. "I don't like all this new shit from 2012 and before!"


----------



## Saoirse

JenFromOC said:


> Everyone on death row should be immediately executed...no question. Load em up...several at a time and gas em.



Probably one of the most fucked up things Ive ever heard, but Im not surprised that you are saying it.


...wait, did I just express an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Yakatori

When I hear phrases like "_gas_" or "_dirty-bomb_"...my immediate association is something different-altogether...


----------



## Saoirse

are you saying she wants death row inmates to be farted on?


----------



## KHayes666

Saoirse said:


> are you saying she wants death row inmates to be farted on?



Depending on who's doing the farting, that could be worse than death honestly. You have be on to something


----------



## CleverBomb

MrSensible said:


> I can't stand viral internet videos. When it was new, I was persistently tempted to strangle anyone that asked me about foxes and the shit they apparently say in Norwegian music videos. Yeah, yeah, I know it was made to be a satire on mindless pop music, but I don't think that's why it got so popular and that's a bit depressing.
> 
> For those of you that don't get the reference, good for you.


It's just a bad cover-version of _Radioactive_ by Imagine Dragons (without the cool dramatic synth crescendos) anyhow.


----------



## bremerton

MrSensible said:


> I can't stand viral internet videos. When it was new, I was persistently tempted to strangle anyone that asked me about foxes and the shit they apparently say in Norwegian music videos. Yeah, yeah, I know it was made to be a satire on mindless pop music, but I don't think that's why it got so popular and that's a bit depressing.
> 
> For those of you that don't get the reference, good for you.



me neither. it took me about half a year to see gangam style, i still don't know what the fuck a harlem shake is, and i just watched "what does the fox say" with my boyfriend like two days ago for the first time because he'd never even heard of it.


----------



## MrSensible

bremerton said:


> me neither. it took me about half a year to see gangam style, i still don't know what the fuck a harlem shake is, and i just watched "what does the fox say" with my boyfriend like two days ago for the first time because he'd never even heard of it.



I have to admit -- the "Romney style" gangnam parody was pretty effing hilarious, but yeah, I still stand by what I said overall. The harlem shake... I think I'm with you on not knowing what the fuck that is .


----------



## AuntHen

I don't like ice cream bars or treats that have been dipped in chocolate. I find that layer of hard crunchy chocolate just bleh. I also have never liked that chocolate liquid junk that you can pour over regular ice cream and turns solid. It ruins the ice cream as far as I am concerned. Boo. :\


----------



## Esther

Luxury handbags are a colossal waste of money! Why are they so popular? I will never understand dropping thousands, or tens of thousands of dollars on a purse. ESPECIALLY the ones that have busy iconic patterns (Louis Vuitton, Burberry tartan...). Really, you want to spend $2,000 on a tacky idiotic purse that will never match with anything you wear?


----------



## CleverBomb

Portable conspicuous consumption. That is, they're popular precisely _because_ they're a colossal waste of money.

The point is to be able to carry around an object that announces to the world that you had thousands of dollars to spend on something trivial.

That's an important indicator to some people.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I like working late.


----------



## lille

Dragonheart was an amazing movie. Sean Connery as a dragon, fabulous.


----------



## spookytwigg

The Office (UK one, I've not seen the american one) was a massive pile of shit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

spookytwigg said:


> The Office (UK one, I've not seen the american one) was a massive pile of shit.



I'm worried what you'll think about the American one...we may not be able to remain on friendly terms if you hate it.


----------



## Tad

Good TV is like menthol cigarettes....may have better taste, but it isn't any better for us.

Yes, I'm smoking the Olympics currently, and jonesing for a drag of several shows once new episodes broadcast. I'd totally buy Orphan Black or Silk out of the back of a van somewhere man, so no holier than thou going on here.


----------



## spookytwigg

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm worried what you'll think about the American one...we may not be able to remain on friendly terms if you hate it.


What I've seen of clips doesn't seem as bad... I just REALLY hate Ricky Gervais. (What happened to him in Stardust helped make that film even better for me )


----------



## lille

I've heard quite a few people say that the American version of The Office was much better than the original.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

CleverBomb said:


> Portable conspicuous consumption. That is, they're popular precisely _because_ they're a colossal waste of money.



Except for the word "portable", this is the best definition I've ever seen for the fine arts. Great art = ordinary art + hype.


----------



## Amaranthine

Someone posted a meme regarding this on Facebook today, and it struck me as delightfully logical and also...like it'd be very viscerally unpopular. 

People on welfare should be prevented from having more children until they can support them by themselves. Not that I have any idea of how the logistics of that would work, because it seems difficult to enforce. Really, I think no one should have a child before they are financially stable enough to support one.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> Someone posted a meme regarding this on Facebook today, and it struck me as delightfully logical and also...like it'd be very viscerally unpopular.
> 
> People on welfare should be prevented from having more children until they can support them by themselves. Not that I have any idea of how the logistics of that would work, because it seems difficult to enforce. Really, I think no one should have a child before they are financially stable enough to support one.



This is too wonderful for words. And these are only the more practical implications of procreating. 

I often find myself wishing there'd be something like a standard yet optional social norm of getting counselling in whatever form prior to, or upon conception. And perhaps undergoing certain psychological tests. Just to be better informed/equipped. People are put through their paces way more when getting a puppy sometimes than having a child -- a rather unfortunate thought to contemplate.

In addition to that, here's a relatively uncommon personal outlook.... While I actually really like children, I have no interest whatsoever in having any of my own (I'll add an 'at present' clause, though I don't see it changing any time soon).


----------



## ODFFA

ODFFA said:


> And these are only the more practical implications of procreating.



I feel the pedantic need to add: 
Having said the above, I'm fully aware that these material considerations have a huge influence on everything else. That ^^^^ was just my attempt at a segue :batting:


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Luxury handbags are a colossal waste of money! Why are they so popular? I will never understand dropping thousands, or tens of thousands of dollars on a purse. ESPECIALLY the ones that have busy iconic patterns (Louis Vuitton, Burberry tartan...). Really, you want to spend $2,000 on a tacky idiotic purse that will never match with anything you wear?



^Most popular opinion. :wubu:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Distribute the pitchforks and torches. In my opinion:

Nobody looks attractive when they're eating. Not even on the paysite board.


----------



## Esther

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Distribute the pitchforks and torches. In my opinion:
> 
> Nobody looks attractive when they're eating. Not even on the paysite board.



YES
I hate looking at people I don't know very well when they eat, or having someone I don't know very well look at me when I am trying to eat. Everyone looks like such a biologically-driven MAMMAL when they do this. SUSTENANCE GOES IN MY FACEHOLE, OR ELSE I WILL DIE. MUST BREAK DOWN WITH MY TEETH, BECAUSE NOT DOING THIS COULD ALSO MAKE ME DIE. 
In university I used to eat lunch in the stacks in the library because I was so creeped out being alone around strangers while I/they ate. I still can't eat in a public food court unless I have someone with me. Just hate it.


----------



## Amaranthine

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Distribute the pitchforks and torches. In my opinion:
> 
> Nobody looks attractive when they're eating. Not even on the paysite board.



Even as someone who gets turned on by having a meal with someone, I agree. 

In the past, I've had ambitious partners try to...eat _sexily_ for me. By no request of mine, of course. And it looked completely ridiculous! To the point of scaring my arousal off. It's not the physical act of eating that's arousing, just more the fact that the eating is being done/enjoyment is being had, if that distinction makes sense.


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> Even as someone who gets turned on by having a meal with someone, I agree.
> 
> In the past, I've had ambitious partners try to...eat _sexily_ for me. By no request of mine, of course. And it looked completely ridiculous! To the point of scaring my arousal off. It's not the physical act of eating that's arousing, just more the fact that the eating is being done/enjoyment is being had, if that distinction makes sense.



I 100% understand this distinction. I am the exact same way.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> In the past, I've had ambitious partners try to...eat _sexily_ for me. By no request of mine, of course. And it looked completely ridiculous! To the point of scaring my arousal off. It's not the physical act of eating that's arousing, just more the fact that the eating is being done/enjoyment is being had, if that distinction makes sense.





Esther said:


> I 100% understand this distinction. I am the exact same way.



Is it the act of 'dining' versus just eating, perhaps?
Mirth and indulgence instead of just satiating a biological need?


----------



## Amaranthine

tankyguy said:


> Is it the act of 'dining' versus just eating, perhaps?
> Mirth and indulgence instead of just satiating a biological need?



This is actually a difficult question to answer. I tend to rely on comparison/metaphors a lot, and will succumb to doing so again here. 

Let's say you ask a straight guy what he likes about vaginas. He could respond with, "Well, the overall appearance. The wetness. The texture of a delicious, meaty labia..." 

But in the end, that arousal is intrinsic/biologically programmed in. So yeah, I get pleasure out of the enjoyment and the indulgence...but in the end, I'm pretty sure my brain is just wired to get wide-ons to such a stimulus and most justifications of that enjoyment are made after the fact.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> YES
> I hate looking at people I don't know very well when they eat, or having someone I don't know very well look at me when I am trying to eat. Everyone looks like such a biologically-driven MAMMAL when they do this. SUSTENANCE GOES IN MY FACEHOLE, OR ELSE I WILL DIE. MUST BREAK DOWN WITH MY TEETH, BECAUSE NOT DOING THIS COULD ALSO MAKE ME DIE.
> *In university I used to eat lunch in the stacks in the library* because I was so creeped out being alone around strangers while I/they ate. I still can't eat in a public food court unless I have someone with me. Just hate it.



hahaha you are SO strange lady.


----------



## Esther

tankyguy said:


> Is it the act of 'dining' versus just eating, perhaps?
> Mirth and indulgence instead of just satiating a biological need?



I'm not sure what it is with me. I find it very hard to explain.

Dining, to me, is just as awkward as straight-up eating, if not more awkward. It's the same thing as putting sustenance down our throats because we will die otherwise, and then pretending we are classy and fancied-up while we perform this basic bodily function. Even if the food and atmosphere are really nice on a first date in a restaurant, I find it hard to make eye contact/conversation, and also really hard to finish my meal. It's just so awkward to eat with someone I don't know very well. 

It's worth noting that I only feel like this when I am *alone* with someone I don't know well, one-on-one, or if I am alone surrounded by people I don't know. If I am amongst friends or with someone I've been dating for awhile, I will crush meals with no shame and I'm not weirded out by them doing it either.

I guess for me it's almost like eating is just roped in with all the other awkward bodily functions that everybody does, but everybody tries to treat daintily in public, or around a new partner or friend until they get to know them better. Once you're closer to each other and more comfortable, then everything's fair game - fart jokes, talking about sex, and eating.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha you are SO strange lady.



I KNOW. I'm a damn goober.


----------



## ODFFA

I actually find the sight of (all) people eating......interesting. Not necessarily _attractive_, but with me there is a slight fascination attached. I'd liken it to the fascination I have with the way people pronounce things, or the different ways in which people might naturally gesture with their hands while talking. I generally enjoy noticing nuances.

Having a meal with someone is a major turn-on, but not at all for the visual aesthetics. More for all the instinctive associations formed in my brain, as Amaranthine pointed out :happy:

Also, no attempts at 'sexy eating' please. Normal, unthought-through, lost-in-the-act, pleasurable eating is the sexiest eating.


----------



## fat hiker

Amaranthine said:


> Someone posted a meme regarding this on Facebook today, and it struck me as delightfully logical and also...like it'd be very viscerally unpopular.
> 
> People on welfare should be prevented from having more children until they can support them by themselves. Not that I have any idea of how the logistics of that would work, because it seems difficult to enforce. Really, I think no one should have a child before they are financially stable enough to support one.



The best way to cope with this is to upgrade the welfare system, right?

Or to ensure everyone who wants one has a job?

Guaranteed Annual Income. It's the Earned Income Tax Credit, done right.


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Except for the word "portable", this is the best definition I've ever seen for the fine arts. Great art = ordinary art + hype.



We have a lot of fine art around our house. My wife makes it - she has a BFA. It's not expensive - but it does take skill.


----------



## CleverBomb

Amaranthine said:


> Someone posted a meme regarding this on Facebook today, and it struck me as delightfully logical and also...like it'd be very viscerally unpopular.
> 
> People on welfare should be prevented from having more children until they can support them by themselves. Not that I have any idea of how the logistics of that would work, because it seems difficult to enforce. Really, I think no one should have a child before they are financially stable enough to support one.





fat hiker said:


> The best way to cope with this is to upgrade the welfare system, right?
> 
> Or to ensure everyone who wants one has a job?
> 
> Guaranteed Annual Income. It's the Earned Income Tax Credit, done right.



The answer depends on the way you view the problem.

Adults making a bad decision to have children? Penalize them, and accept the consequences to the the children as regrettable collateral damage.

Children having the bad luck to be born into poverty? Make sure they're taken care of, and accept that their parents might unfairly benefit.

Actually, this is veering into Hype Dark territory. If anyone wants to continue this subtopic (welfare/children), it might be better to do so with a new thread in that forum than in this thread.

Just trying to keep the boards tidy. Carry on


----------



## AuntHen

I like Tom Cruise. I am not interested in his personal life or religious affiliations. The man is a good actor and I love to see him in films.


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Olympics has reminded me that I can't imagine why anyone would ever watch women's sports unless they were a participant or _really _passionate about the sport itself. When I watch baseball/basketball/hockey I never think to myself that I would really enjoy watching an inferior version of it.

Actually now that I think about it I feel the same way about college sports that have their own professional leagues...


----------



## Tad

Cobra Verde said:


> The Olympics has reminded me that I can't imagine why anyone would ever watch women's sports unless they were a participant or _really _passionate about the sport itself. When I watch baseball/basketball/hockey I never think to myself that I would really enjoy watching an inferior version of it.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it I feel the same way about college sports that have their own professional leagues...



Maybe this falls under being passionate about the sport in question, but in the coverage of the Olympics yesterday, it happened that the Canadian womens hockey team was playing Finland at the same time as the Ice Dance completion was going on. The hockey gave was a semi-final game, in which Canada was the overwhelming favorite, while the Ice Dance was deciding medals, and a Canadian couple was in hot competition for the gold medal. Figure skating has traditionally been a very strong draw in Canadamajor competitions here regularly sell out arenas.

CBCthe broadcaster with the prime license for these Olympics in Canadashowed the womens hockey game.

Anyway, my maybe unpopular opinion: Im more stoked to see the gold medal game in womens hockey than mens. The games are different, but the womens game tends to have better flow to it from a spectators point of view, I think. Or maybe it is just that the Canada vs USA match-up in womens hockey has developed such an amazing rivalry. Sadly that game is happening when I should be at work on Thursday, so I wont be home unless this cold suddenly gets worse ;-)


----------



## AuntHen

I like paper books.


----------



## spookytwigg

fat9276 said:


> I like paper books.



I really hope that it's not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> I like paper books.


Athough I use my Kindle app, there's nothing like holding a book in one's hand. 

But I agree with spookytwigg--I hope that's not an unpopular opinion. I read a quote by a famous actor that print is dead and I hope he continues to live a long and productive fulfilling life but is dead and long buried before that becomes a reality.


----------



## biglynch

fat9276 said:


> I like paper books.





spookytwigg said:


> I really hope that it's not an unpopular opinion.



Its getting that way, I love a good read, but I will never buy a book again now I have kindle/kobo/play books on the tablet.


----------



## KHayes666

I vote Republican....unless Sarah Palin is running for anything including president of the RD Reynolds fan club.


----------



## bigmac

fat9276 said:


> I like Tom Cruise. I am not interested in his personal life or religious affiliations. The man is a good actor and I love to see him in films.




I feel the same way about Courtney Love -- despicable human being -- excellent musician//singer.


----------



## AuntHen

bigmac said:


> I feel the same way about Courtney Love -- despicable human being -- excellent musician//singer.




Look bigmac, why don't you just GO ON! TAKE EVERYTHING TAKE EVERYTHING I WANT YOU TO!!!


----------



## spookytwigg

bigmac said:


> I feel the same way about Courtney Love -- despicable human being -- excellent musician//singer.



Yep, I'm with you there.


----------



## LeoGibson

Put me down for a pass on the Courtney Love train! I've had a huge crush on her since around '93 or so. I have a soft spot for train wrecks!:wubu:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

biglynch said:


> I will never buy a book again now I have kindle/kobo/play books on the tablet.



Up to you, of course, but killing cockroaches with a kindle can get expensive.


----------



## biglynch

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Up to you, of course, but killing cockroaches with a kindle can get expensive.



I live in the UK, so no worries on le cockroach front. We hardly ever see them. Plus if you're main reason for having a book is to kill bugs with, I suggest you get a kindle, that way you will have something you can use for reading


----------



## Fuzzy

I love my Kindle for sequential reading. However, I hate using reference manuals on it.. and forget PDFs.


----------



## CleverBomb

fat9276 said:


> I like Tom Cruise. I am not interested in his personal life or religious affiliations. The man is a good actor and I love to see him in films.


I prefer Com Truise, and know nothing about his personal life or religious affiliations. He (Seth Haley) does 80s-style electronic music.

Mord Fustang isn't half bad, either.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> I love my Kindle for sequential reading. However, I hate using reference manuals on it.. and forget PDFs.


This.

Novels can be downloaded to the Kindle but I prefer reference and self-help-y stuff on hard copy.


----------



## Amaranthine

Cobra Verde said:


> The Olympics has reminded me that I can't imagine why anyone would ever watch women's sports unless they were a participant or _really _passionate about the sport itself. When I watch baseball/basketball/hockey I never think to myself that I would really enjoy watching an inferior version of it.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it I feel the same way about college sports that have their own professional leagues...



http://www.theonion.com/articles/us-advances-to-womens-hockey-hey-get-the-fuck-back,35309/


----------



## Dmitra

My submission to the unpopularity contest: Fuel-using aircraft are massive polluters and should only be used for emergencies (medical, rescue, etc).


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> http://www.theonion.com/articles/us-advances-to-womens-hockey-hey-get-the-fuck-back,35309/



too vagina; didnt read


----------



## biglynch

Dmitra said:


> My submission to the unpopularity contest: Fuel-using aircraft are massive polluters and should only be used for emergencies (medical, rescue, etc).



You win. That's unpopular with me.


----------



## fat hiker

Cobra Verde said:


> The Olympics has reminded me that I can't imagine why anyone would ever watch women's sports unless they were a participant or _really _passionate about the sport itself. When I watch baseball/basketball/hockey I never think to myself that I would really enjoy watching an inferior version of it.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it I feel the same way about college sports that have their own professional leagues...



Screaming exception:* Ringette.* A wonderful sport to watch - fast, exciting, great team play. Not played by men.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Counterpoint: Shirling~!


----------



## Fuzzy

Dmitra said:


> My submission to the unpopularity contest: Fuel-using aircraft are massive polluters and should only be used for emergencies (medical, rescue, etc).



A 24 hour world view of Airline traffic. Like firebugs or pollen, at that scale you wonder how there isn't more colllisions. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx7_yzypm5w


----------



## x0emnem0x

I love Nickelback.


----------



## Amaranthine

Dmitra said:


> My submission to the unpopularity contest: Fuel-using aircraft are massive polluters and should only be used for emergencies (medical, rescue, etc).



Here's a random thought experiment! What if the sickness/# of deaths from rescue-aircraft pollution exceeded the number of lives the aircrafts saved via rescue/emergency medical service? Would you still be inclined to make that exception, considering this is a totally isolated question where other aircrafts are not being used, etc? (And ignoring the plausibility of aircraft pollution actually causing that much detriment.) 

After the Nickelback one, my next opinions seem mild! 

1. Cuts of beef (like steak, not ground beef,) are absolutely amazing raw or very very minimally cooked. I honestly don't see the point in ordering a good cut of steak well-done. 

2. French fries are better with a mayo + hot sauce (or sriracha) mixture, rather than ketchup. 

3. I seriously don't understand women who dress up in skimpy clothes to go clubbing when it's freezing and terrible out. Being in college, I see this every single weekend. Now, I understand wanting to look good. But I'm sure you can look good in something a little more practical.


----------



## Esther

x0emnem0x said:


> I love Nickelback.



Once I was in a bar with friends. Someone put Nickelback on the jukebox, so we said things like WHO DID THAT and IS SOMEONE ENJOYING THIS. You know when a kid gets caught smoking cigarettes, so his dad makes him smoke a bunch in a row til he feels sick and then he never smokes again? We were drunk and we thought that was a fine tactic, so we fed the jukebox probably $10.00 worth of quarters and played every Nickelback or Chad Kroeger song it had, plus some repeats, and then we left the bar feeling very proud of ourselves.

The next day my friends who stayed told me that some asshole put on a Nickelback marathon and the place had a fucking meltdown, people were freaking out about it and leaving, and the owner had to come out with the jukebox manual and try to reset it, but he couldn't figure it out so he tried unplugging it, but the songs were still there.

Felt real bad


----------



## Tad

That was a risk they ran when they put all those songs in there in the first place! (and really, what was the point of that many? My impression was that Nickleback really only has two songs....the Rock Star one and all the others.)

I don't actually mind Nickleback, in the same way that I don't mind Wonderbread. I don't particularly like either nor do I seek them out, but I don't find them offensive, just...underwhelming. I mean, growing up I survived being subjected to Red Rider, Trooper, Glass Tiger, many more that I've been more successful at forgetting. There is a niche for bands that can catch a gestalt sound and crank out multiple songs in that space.


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> Once I was in a bar with friends. Someone put Nickelback on the jukebox, so we said things like WHO DID THAT and IS SOMEONE ENJOYING THIS. You know when a kid gets caught smoking cigarettes, so his dad makes him smoke a bunch in a row til he feels sick and then he never smokes again? We were drunk and we thought that was a fine tactic, so we fed the jukebox probably $10.00 worth of quarters and played every Nickelback or Chad Kroeger song it had, plus some repeats, and then we left the bar feeling very proud of ourselves.
> 
> The next day my friends who stayed told me that some asshole put on a Nickelback marathon and the place had a fucking meltdown, people were freaking out about it and leaving, and the owner had to come out with the jukebox manual and try to reset it, but he couldn't figure it out so he tried unplugging it, but the songs were still there.
> 
> Felt real bad




haha! I think this is awesome Esther... if I had been there, not so much


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> Here's a random thought experiment! What if
> 1. Cuts of beef (like steak, not ground beef,) are absolutely amazing raw or very very minimally cooked. I honestly don't see the point in ordering a good cut of steak well-done.
> 
> 2. French fries are better with a mayo + hot sauce (or sriracha) mixture, rather than ketchup.



1. Worms and E. coli are good reasons not to eat raw-rare beef. I always cook steak to medium rare and then flash heat it in the microwave for 45 seconds to help sterilize it.

2. I love fries and mayo myself. Also, something I discovered in high school by accident: hot fries with frosting are weird but delicious.


----------



## LeoGibson

tankyguy said:


> 1. Worms and E. coli are good reasons not to eat raw-rare beef. I always cook steak to medium rare and then flash heat it in the microwave for 45 seconds to help sterilize it.



Nope. Let me fix that statement for you,



tankyguy said:


> 1. Worms and E. coli are good reasons not to eat raw-rare beef. I always* ruin * steak to medium rare and then flash heat it in the microwave for 45 seconds to help sterilize it.



there, much better now! 

Seriously though, on beef and lamb, the bacteria lives on the outside of the meat. All you have to do is sear it to around 150-155 degrees on the outside leaving a nice almost raw, tasty inside to enjoy. Ground beef, hamburger, organ meats, pork and poultry should all be cooked thoroughly, although raw ground beef can be ok if you do it yourself.



safefood.eu said:


> Which meats can be eaten rare?
> Beef steaks, whole joints of beef, lamb chops, whole joints of lamb. These can be eaten rare in the middle because harmful bacteria can only be on the outside. Vulnerable people, including elderly people, babies and toddlers, pregnant women and people who are unwell, should avoid eating lamb or beef that is rare or pink.
> How should I cook these meats?
> When you are cooking steaks, or whole joints of beef or lamb, pink or rare, use a high temperature to seal the meat and kill any bacteria that might be on the outside
> You can tell a piece of meat has been properly sealed because all the outside will have changed colour
> - See more at: http://www.safefood.eu/Food-safety/Cooking/Cooking-meat.aspx#sthash.8BIHnmb4.dpuf


----------



## tankyguy

LeoGibson said:


> Nope. Let me fix that statement for you,
> All you have to do is sear it to around 150-155 degrees on the outside leaving a nice almost raw, tasty inside to enjoy



Can't agree there.
Rare, as defined as a cold red center is gross to me.

My taste is for a firmer, warm red center.







Less than that just makes my teeth itch from the contrast.


----------



## LeoGibson

tankyguy said:


> Can't agree there.
> Rare, as defined as a cold red center is gross to me.
> 
> My taste is for a firmer, warm red center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Less than that just makes my teeth itch from the contrast.



Well, I prefer my leather on my feet or in a belt around my waist, but hey, to each their own.  Cheers! 

P.S. My dear mother used to not only eat hers medium, she would then cover it with ketchup. I wondered for years if I may have been adopted by heathens!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Amaranthine said:


> 2. French fries are better with a mayo + hot sauce (or sriracha) mixture, rather than ketchup.
> .




Really, REALLY good French fries don't need sauce of any kind: they're heavenly with just a dash of salt.

The only really, REALLY good French fries I have ever found are in France. The French cook them in lard, which makes them wonderful. Americans cook them in vegetable oil. As a vegetarian, I salute this; as a person who likes French fries, I regret it.


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> Well, I prefer my leather on my feet or in a belt around my waist, but hey, to each their own.  Cheers!
> 
> P.S. My dear mother used to not only eat hers medium, she would then cover it with ketchup. I wondered for years if I may have been adopted by heathens!


I want my beef so rare it eats the salad on the plate next to it. Sear it on each side for three to five minutes depending on the cut and thickness and I'm a happy happy girl. Of course, burgers are cooked longer.


As far as fries, I learned the mayo thing from high school too, small world. Now that I'm a grown up, a bit of sea salt and a drizzle of black truffle oil make the best tasting fries for me.


----------



## agouderia

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Really, REALLY good French fries don't need sauce of any kind: they're heavenly with just a dash of salt.
> 
> The only really, REALLY good French fries I have ever found are in France. The French cook them in lard, which makes them wonderful. Americans cook them in vegetable oil. As a vegetarian, I salute this; as a person who likes French fries, I regret it.



Best fries I've ever had (in several places actually - and the only ones I real like eating) are home made Greek ones. Hand-cut, fried in fresh green olive oil, in the end seasoned with sea salt, and sometimes a dash of lemon and some oregano, crispy brown around the edges ... truly wonderful .... 

even for a non French fry eater (which I normally am!)

That probably honestly qualifies as an unpopular opinion!


----------



## AuntHen

There is a place here where I live (literally down the street) that serves a gourmet hamburger with DUCK FAT FRIES!!! They fry sprigs of rosemary in the fat too! OH MY WORD!!! :eat2:


Lainey, I am with you on the truffle oil. Never had it on fries but I have had it on popcorn and pizza. It was soooo good!!


----------



## Fuzzy

I've never had truffle oil.  What kind of taste is it?


----------



## AuntHen

Amazing. Very rich, almost a buttery nutty flavor... kind of hard to describe. TRY IT!


*a little goes a LONG way*


----------



## Fuzzy

Which reminds me I need to get more sesame oil


----------



## biglynch

CastingPearls said:


> I want my beef so rare it eats the salad on the plate next to it. Sear it on each side for three to five minutes depending on the cut and thickness and I'm a happy happy girl. Of course, burgers are cooked longer.
> 
> 
> As far as fries, I learned the mayo thing from high school too, small world. Now that I'm a grown up, a bit of sea salt and a drizzle of black truffle oil make the best tasting fries for me.





LeoGibson said:


> Well, I prefer my leather on my feet or in a belt around my waist, but hey, to each their own.  Cheers!
> 
> P.S. My dear mother used to not only eat hers medium, she would then cover it with ketchup. I wondered for years if I may have been adopted by heathens!



Anything more than rare is a sin. If you wish to cook it more, then it should be taken away from you and replaced with a stew.

You can have stew.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> I've never had truffle oil.  What kind of taste is it?





fat9276 said:


> Amazing. Very rich, almost a buttery nutty flavor... kind of hard to describe. TRY IT!
> 
> 
> *a little goes a LONG way*



I don't know if I could even properly describe the flavor of truffles but I can tell you that after the moment you first have it, you never forget it, and while it's subtle, there's nothing like it in the world. 

Earthy? Fragrantly savory? Mouth watering? 


Oh and fat9276, I've had them fried in duck fat and yes, oh yes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Esther said:


> Once I was in a bar with friends. Someone put Nickelback on the jukebox, so we said things like WHO DID THAT and IS SOMEONE ENJOYING THIS. You know when a kid gets caught smoking cigarettes, so his dad makes him smoke a bunch in a row til he feels sick and then he never smokes again? We were drunk and we thought that was a fine tactic, so we fed the jukebox probably $10.00 worth of quarters and played every Nickelback or Chad Kroeger song it had, plus some repeats, and then we left the bar feeling very proud of ourselves.
> 
> The next day my friends who stayed told me that some asshole put on a Nickelback marathon and the place had a fucking meltdown, people were freaking out about it and leaving, and the owner had to come out with the jukebox manual and try to reset it, but he couldn't figure it out so he tried unplugging it, but the songs were still there.
> 
> Felt real bad



Lol, I enjoyed reading this story....and I like Nickelback.


----------



## penguin

You're all making me gag with this talk of eating meat that isn't cooked. UGH.

I guess my unpopular opinion is that I like my steaks well done. Contrary to popular belief. you CAN make one that's well done, tender, and juicy. I can't stand meat that isn't cooked through, and I won't eat raw meat. It's mostly a texture thing. It doesn't feel right to eat meat like that.


----------



## Fuzzy

biglynch said:


> Anything more than rare is a sin. If you wish to cook it more, then it should be taken away from you and replaced with a stew.
> 
> You can have stew.



Just show the steer the stove and cut me off a piece. :eat2:


----------



## Dmitra

Amaranthine said:


> Here's a random thought experiment! What if the sickness/# of deaths from rescue-aircraft pollution exceeded the number of lives the aircrafts saved via rescue/emergency medical service? Would you still be inclined to make that exception, considering this is a totally isolated question where other aircrafts are not being used, etc? (And ignoring the plausibility of aircraft pollution actually causing that much detriment.)
> 
> *snip*



Not wanting to bog everyone down with the details of my unpopular opinion, I left out previous incarnations of it in which no exceptions were made.

Given the condition of a thought experiment, if, in the short term, rescue-pollution induced sickness/death numbers exceeded the amount of lives saved by rescues then, no, the exception would be counterproductive. Long-term could show the same results but we have to account for the fact that little changes can bring big results, i.e., chaos theory, which could be influential in the type of fuel used, the attendant pollutants (aluminium and other aircraft materials), the individual lives saved, the effects of toilet chemicals on the environment, fuel dumps over open water and when airplanes crash, et cetera. The benefits and detriments of mutation are also considerations.

Generalities will only serve us so far. For example, biologists of many disciplines believe the survival of an individual animal does not matter compared to the gross population. However, after the last Ice Age, the cheetah population dropped to a population of a few hundred. They managed to survive but with a genetic diversity so low skin grafts between individuals are not rejected. Were the ones who survived the fittest or the luckiest? Did the survivors mutate in some way giving them an edge over the rest? What little detail made the difference?

We and the rest of the planet may or may not adapt/mutate to better withstand higher C02, extreme weather, Nickleback. Whatever. Short-term, more people will live (or be happier) with airplanes, cars, pesticides, plastics, and more. Long-term? Stephen Hawking may have been too optimistic.


_Pardon my rambling in the wee morning hours._


----------



## lucca23v2

CleverBomb said:


> The War on Christmas is failing because we lack resolve.
> Saying "Happy Holidays" and restricting Nativity displays on public property isn't working -- they've even broken through the line of Halloween!
> 
> Christmas lights show up quite well on drone cameras. I'm just sayin'.



Gosh, what do you have against Christmas? It should be a fun holiday,,,


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> There is a place here where I live (literally down the street) that serves a gourmet hamburger with DUCK FAT FRIES!!! They fry sprigs of rosemary in the fat too! OH MY WORD!!! :eat2:




If I come to visit will you take me for lunch?!


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> If I come to visit will you take me for lunch?!




Someone was supposed to have already been over here, hmmm 

Laura dear, if you come to visit, I will take you to so many places that we will be in foodie heaven! :kiss2:


BTW, go look at what I am having for dinner tonight :bounce: eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AuntHen

I don't like wearing jeans or pants. I don't wear them anymore. I wear leggings but only under skirts or dresses. I love dresses. I pretty much wear one every day


----------



## Esther

fat9276 said:


> I don't like wearing jeans or pants. I don't wear them anymore. I wear leggings but only under skirts or dresses. I love dresses. I pretty much wear one every day



I prefer skirts and tights, too.
The best part about tights is pulling them all the way up to your boobs and feeling silky and sleek allllll day


----------



## Esther

Listening to music or having a TV on when I'm trying to eat stresses me out.
I don't know why but I just can't put these two activities together.


----------



## AuntHen

Facebook (social media) is dumb.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Esther said:


> Listening to music or having a TV on when I'm trying to eat stresses me out.
> I don't know why but I just can't put these two activities together.



I'm convinced that restaurants provide music and TV to distract you from how rotten their food is.


----------



## Amaranthine

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'm convinced that restaurants provide music and TV to distract you from how rotten their food is.



One time when I was in Buffalo Wild Wings, I was super hungry and ended up paying keen attention to the food commercials. From that point on, I decided that restaurants should play them frequently, because it got me so excited for the upcoming meal. (This is almost most certainly the lamest opinion I've posted yet.)


----------



## likeitmatters

when I worked for sprint and customer who have not paid there bill in sometime and asking about upgrade to their phone. I would tell them how about your bill and then upgrade or I tell them to call customer service and ask them and btw are you making a payment?

and if not, I shut their service off and before anyone sez anything I did that to acct that are way overdue to get them to pay their bill.


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> Facebook (social media) is dumb.



Facebook is an odd duck. I thought it wouldn't last when I saw no dislike button. But I fell under its power by playing Farmville. :doh:


----------



## cakeboy

99.6% of Twitter accounts are sharts that ended up on a computer screen. E-sharts.


----------



## Fuzzy

Horror sucks big red rocks. I don't do horror. ever (again)


----------



## Goreki

Fuzzy said:


> Horror sucks big red rocks. I don't do horror. ever (again)


Oh no, what got you?


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> Horror sucks big red rocks. I don't do horror. ever (again)



Yah, I don't do horror, and I even avoid stuff that is not officially horror, but uses a lot of the horror style (a lot of supposed science fiction shows and movies do this, for example.....the hero may live in the end of those, unlike much horror, but the irrationally hard to kill alien monster popping up at any moment is really not my cup of happy)


----------



## ODFFA

I hope this post won't end up being too long...
First of all, I love atheists. Atheists are amazing. I consider myself one, insofar as 'atheist' actually means 'someone who does not believe in a _theistic_ god.' I am a panentheist though, and I'm sure that would disqualify me according to many, which is fair enough.

Anyway, point being: atheists..... love :happy: But -- there is one thing that leaves me with a slightly unfortunate aftertaste (and I'm about to do some terrible generalising). There's still a very prevalent atheist attitude of "Science is fucking awesome, therefore I will liberally ad-hominem your sorry naive self to smithereens."

Being angry about social injustices that happen because of ignorance and prejudice is one thing - one very good thing - but, I don't know, there's a surprisingly silly and unhelpful approach going on in atheism. Although, I also don't think there's anything remotely wrong with a little joking among people about the amazing stupidities that exist in the world. The whole thing just needs a bit of..... fine tuning and contextualising, I guess?

This is where it's at - I'd love to see more of this 
....ehhh, screw brevity.


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> Anyway, point being: atheists..... love :happy: But -- there is one thing that leaves me with a slightly unfortunate aftertaste (and I'm about to do some terrible generalising). There's still a very prevalent atheist attitude of "Science is fucking awesome, therefore I will liberally ad-hominem your sorry naive self to smithereens."



As a pretty steadfast atheist and enjoyer of science, I really agree with this. Especially considering there's so many aggressive atheists. Those ones that seek out any religious page or status, and proceed to insert themselves into it and tear it apart. Or those who reject pleasant sentiments like prayers for their misfortunes. Those very same people, surely, hate anyone religious trying to convert them. And yet, they feel they have a right to do the same thing (mostly because they have an inflated sense of Truth, due to the empirical nature of science, potentially?) I'm definitely guilty of some humor at religious-expense here and there...but I'm not going to disrespect someone from pursuing what makes them happy, unless they're doing the same. I enjoy the pursuit and contemplation of truth - but more and more, in some contexts, I feel like harmony has more value to it. 

It kind of makes me sad seeing atheists being such...jerks. It doesn't really help fix the problem of most religious folks trusting atheists as much as...rapists.


I'll stick my tiny non-sequitur unpopular opinion here. It's barely past noon, and I'm already sick of women's day. This is the first year I've honestly recognized it being acknowledged/knew of it. I can't even pinpoint a reason. Actually, now that I look it up, I see that it's meant to have a heavily political flavor. Whereas I see it acted upon as - much like Wikipedia notes - a mixture of Valentine's day and Mother's day. That seems cloying and unnecessary to me. 

Secondary unpopular opinion: The world might be more pleasant if the notion of gender were completely eliminated. But I see how most people might not agree, because I personally don't have a strong sense of identity here.


----------



## Donna

I tend to think that majority of atheists aren't hell bent on convincing everyone their belief is the only belief just like the majority of religious folks aren't hell bent on convincing everyone their Deity(s) is the only path. Fundamentalists of any ilk are tiresome and boring in my opinion. (Perhaps that is my unpopular opinion?)

ETA: Should the word "atheist" be capitalized? I have never seen it done so unless it was part of a title. But Christians, Buddhists, Pagans, et.al capitalize, so why not "Atheists?"


----------



## Lil BigginZ

While I'm an atheist that loves making fun of religion and do so on my FB wall. I don't attack others beliefs, I'm not going to go on your status and start blowing your shit up. I will however call you out on your shit if you say or do something completely stupid on religions behalf. You can believe whatever you want to believe in, that is your choice, but when you die of a snake bite because you refuse treatment because "God will not let me die", you bet your damn ass I'm going to laugh at you.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> Those very same people, surely, hate anyone religious trying to convert them. And yet, they feel they have a right to do the same thing (mostly because they have an inflated sense of Truth, due to the empirical nature of science, potentially?) I'm definitely guilty of some humor at religious-expense here and there...but I'm not going to disrespect someone from pursuing what makes them happy, unless they're doing the same. I enjoy the pursuit and contemplation of truth - but more and more, in some contexts, I feel like harmony has more value to it.



I feel like it does in some contexts too. Why force a choice in any case between truth and harmony if it's quite possible to have both? In some measure at least  It feels like some people believe that harmony must surely be sacrificed for truth, when it's not always as necessary as they might think. 

For all I've said, I admit to liking - even being grateful for - that inflated sense of truth. I guess because I happen to think it's rightly inflated. And I make/enjoy said jokes too. I just don't think it cancels out harmony by default, or that it has to. Yay idealism! :batting:



Lil BigginZ said:


> While I'm an atheist that loves making fun of religion and do so on my FB wall. I don't attack others beliefs, I'm not going to go on your status and start blowing your shit up. I will however call you out on your shit if you say or do something completely stupid on religions behalf. You can believe whatever you want to believe in, that is your choice, but when you die of a snake bite because you refuse treatment because "God will not let me die", you bet your damn ass I'm going to laugh at you.



Yeeeeah. It's still very important to be able to say "laughable absurdity is laughably absurd." I'm grateful for the atheists that have done that and done that well (as in, hilarity plus sincerity - best combo ever). This kind of thing has actually helped pull me out of many a limiting belief. 

But if that kind of thing is primarily malice-driven though, I think it's going to come across. Sometimes truth becomes a secondary consideration to meanness for the fun of it. That's when it becomes unfortunate imo. Aside from that, I say hell yeah to the upholding of truth, through humour and whatever else works


----------



## agouderia

ODFFA said:


> I hope this post won't end up being too long...
> First of all, I love atheists. Atheists are amazing. I consider myself one, insofar as 'atheist' actually means 'someone who does not believe in a _theistic_ god.' I am a panentheist though, and I'm sure that would disqualify me according to many, which is fair enough.



Why doesn't it surprise me that atheism seems to be more of a popular opinion on this board? 

All I can do is agree - I mostly likely am an atheist too. I most definitely am not a monotheist - the one all encompassing deity that rules everything, everywhere ... is a concept I simply can't believe in. 
Pantheism, die idea that not everything is of the material world, but that all nature has come up with has some sort of divine spark in it - that's an approach that I can see having something to it.

While I have no missionary zeal regarding religious beliefs or non-beliefs - that's a most personal issue - I'm a pretty militant laicist in the French style.

Religion is private - keep it strictly out of politics and the public sphere.

Don't know whether that might be an unpopular opinion around here.


----------



## AuntHen

I love to listen to Tibetan bowls... healing/meditation sounds. It is so soothing and relaxing 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5dU6serXkg


----------



## AuntHen

I can't edit my last post :/

I also am interested in going to an ecstatic/trance dance club/get together. I like the whole idea of just being free and doing whatever kind of dance I feel and can socialize or not. I haven't found any in my area, boo.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Lil BigginZ said:


> You can believe whatever you want to believe in, that is your choice, but when you die of a snake bitebecause you refuse treatment because "God will not let me die", you bet your damn ass I'm going to laugh at you.



That's not religion, that's ego. Or, if you prefer, Darwinism at work.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Dr. Feelgood said:


> That's not religion, that's ego. Or, if you prefer, Darwinism at work.



While it's Darwinism at its finest, his faith in God is what killed him. So yes, that's religion for you.

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day; teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime; give a man religion and he will die praying for a fish.


----------



## Amaranthine

Donna said:


> ETA: Should the word "atheist" be capitalized? I have never seen it done so unless it was part of a title. But Christians, Buddhists, Pagans, et.al capitalize, so why not "Atheists?"



I agree about fundamentalists! 

As for capitalization...I think most religions are capitalized because they refer to a specific group/organization. That makes them proper nouns. Whereas atheist is on the same level as theist - a general term that refers to someone's belief or lack thereof.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> While it's Darwinism at its finest, his faith in God is what killed him....



No. It was not his faith in God that killed him. It was his own stupidity and false reasoning behind a few scriptures taken way out of context. It was blind faith in poor dogma that killed him. 

It's like that old joke where the flood is coming and a man goes to his roof to be delivered. First a man on a boat comes by and the fellow says, "no thanks, God will deliver me." Then a guy in a helicopter offers to save him and he says,"no thanks. God will deliver me." Well, the flood overtook him and he died. He asked God, "Why didn't you save me? I had faith in you and still you did nothing and let me perish."

God answered," What do you mean? I sent you a boat and a helicopter."


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> No. It was not his faith in God that killed him. It was his own stupidity and false reasoning behind a few scriptures taken way out of context. *It was blind faith in poor dogma that killed him. *



So.... religion? lol. You can dance around it all you want about him being stupid and following out of context scriptures. Which you are correct that it's his own stupidity, the bottom line here is religion. If it wasn't for his faith (or blind faith) for 1) He probably wouldn't be messing with the snakes anyway and 2) He'd still be alive because he would have the antivenom.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Lil BigginZ said:


> Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day; teach a man to fish and he will eat for a lifetime; give a man religion and he will die praying for a fish.



Give some guys religion and they'll steal the fish and pray for forgiveness.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> So.... religion? lol. You can dance around it all you want about him being stupid and following out of context scriptures. Which you are correct that it's his own stupidity, the bottom line here is religion. If it wasn't for his faith (or blind faith) for 1) He probably wouldn't be messing with the snakes anyway and 2) He'd still be alive because he would have the antivenom.



You are right. It is religion. I also agree that religion is stupid. That most fundamentalists get it wrong. I cannot believe that they believe in the same Jesus I believe in.

The one that says to not judge others but to love them. To feed the hungry, clothe the poor, to take care of your fellow man. To not look down your nose at others. That teaches that we are all messed up and in this together and that we shouldn't judge anyone else unless we want ourselves to be judged. To give your wealth away to the service of others and to follow him. You know, the long-haired radical hippie type fellow that most right-wing Christian conservatives would have no idea who he was. There are some good people that believe, you just have to find them. Unfortunately it's the ass-clowns that everyone gets to hear from.

His faith in God is* not *what killed him. You're right though, his faith in *religion* was his undoing.


----------



## Amaranthine

LeoGibson said:


> His faith in God is* not *what killed him. You're right though, his faith in *religion* was his undoing.



I couldn't agree with this more. Religion as an institution is horrible. Antiquated, political, and completely money/power-hungry. I like to think of religion as the most successful business there is. Many of the most popular systems of belief have the same core ideas - and they're recognized as valuable even without a higher power involved. Putting too much stock in religion - rather than the faith that should be at the center of it - emphasizes the differences rather than the similarities. Turns it into another label that people are going to use for shitty reasons. 

In the end, we're all just people looking for a justification for life and something to explain the after-life, right? Some people are compelled towards theism. Theism of all sorts of varieties, which is largely geographically determined. And others towards atheism and various philosophies encompassed within that category. Do we really have to dramatize it to the point of killing people over it? That's absolutely the opposite of most of the virtues and ideals these things promote. 

As for people who use religion in the sense of...thinking God will miraculously cure them and their family. Well...might as well let them be weeded out.

ETA: Actually, in summary, I'm pretty sure the fact that he was a dumbass killed him. Just...his dumbassness happened to manifest itself in the context of God/religion.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> ETA: Actually, in summary, I'm pretty sure the fact that he was a dumbass killed him. Just...his dumbassness happened to manifest itself in the context of God/religion.



And I guess our concern is... that happens all too easily, what with scriptures around like "Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding." 

And "Knowledge puffs up, but love builds up." (Which goes back to the rather unfortunate stereotype that so many theists and atheists unfortunately play into. Why should arrogance be the inevitable consequence of knowledge, and edification the direct result of love? And since when are knowledge and love necessarily mutually exclusive?)

Dumbassness + scriptures like these + _total_ unquestioning surrender to authority = yiiiikes!

Oh oh! ETA: Leo, as a non-jackass Texan and a sincere, thinking believer, you have an obligation to the world to get famous. Just sayin' 

As a side note, I'm finding the flow of this discussion unique, impressive and pretty damn satisfying (so....far?) :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

And here I am, just trying to catch a damn fish and I could be praying for one. :doh:


----------



## AuntHen

I am not looking to get into any serious or even semi serious discussions or debates on religion, etc. but since it was brought up, I would just like to point out that this guy (IMO) is in the church of *self*. I mean, if he believes that God is the one and only and has the ultimate power, who is he to dictate to God what to do or say that God will do this or that for him (because, to me, that is what it sounds like). Some scriptures were quoted earlier in this thread as an example of how a lot of "blind faith" transpires but I also offer these:

James 1:7 "For let not a man think that he shall receive any thing from the Lord"

Mark 5:45 "That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust."

James 1:17 "Every good and perfect gift is from above and cometh down from the Father..."

Good and bad things can/will/do happen to both good and bad people. Snake bites can kill *anyone *and if someone believes God gave them all good things, well then, you would think he would believe that science/modern medicine is a good thing and therefore is from God as well.

He would have done better to pray for enough time to make it to the ER for the anti venom or for the EMT to reach him with it. And then proceeded to thank God for educated doctors, medicines and all that good stuff 

To be fair to those of us who do believe in God, a deity, *something *out there... *and *also believe we were given brains with good reason... 

James 1:5 "If any man lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally..." 

This guy could have used a good dose of it.

The last thing I want to say is that the Bible actually teaches this...

James 1:27 "Pure *RELIGION *and undefiled before God is this, to visit the orphans and widows in their affliction and to keep oneself unspotted from the world."


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> *And I guess our concern is... that happens all too easily, what with scriptures around like "Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding."
> *
> And "Knowledge puffs up, but love builds up." (Which goes back to the rather unfortunate stereotype that so many theists and atheists unfortunately play into. Why should arrogance be the inevitable consequence of knowledge, and edification the direct result of love? And since when are knowledge and love necessarily mutually exclusive?)
> 
> Dumbassness + scriptures like these + _total_ unquestioning surrender to authority = yiiiikes!
> 
> Oh oh! ETA: Leo, as a non-jackass Texan and a sincere, thinking believer, you have an obligation to the world to get famous. Just sayin'
> 
> As a side note, I'm finding the flow of this discussion unique, impressive and pretty damn satisfying (so....far?) :happy:



You are right of course, and forgive me if I'm being presumptious, but in a way you are also looking at those 2 lines of scripture out of context as well. If you are so inclined, you can find the entire chapter here. Then you can see how those two lines fit in as part of the entire admonishment from father to son in that passage. My father, gently as it wasn't forced on me, had me read Proverbs quite often as a teenager to help learn how to conduct yourself with honor and integrity and to seek knowledge and wisdom over worldly pursuits. It is a very nice guidebook for a young adult learning their way IMO.

The problem is when people pick and choose random lines to support whatever position they want to take without looking deeper into the meaning of the entire passage or even how certain translations from the original have slightly different inflection on how it is meant. Unfortunately, the fundamentalists have done that for so long now it has made it where people automatically shut down when the here someone spouting off bible verses at them. I can't blame them. It has made me pretty much not wish to identify myself as a Christian any longer because of the connotations that go with it thanks to the abuses of organized religion, but rather, I have made the distinction of being a follower of Christ instead. Maybe it's just semantics, but it makes sense in my head.

I doubt I'll be famous any time soon, but I'm already a legend in my own mind!


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> I am not looking to get into any serious or even semi serious discussions or debates on religion, etc. but since it was brought up, I would just like to point out that this guy (IMO) is in the church of *self*. I mean, if he believes that God is the one and only and has the ultimate power, who is he to dictate to God what to do or say that God will do this or that for him (because, to me, that is what it sounds like). Some scriptures were quoted earlier in this thread as an example of how a lot of "blind faith" transpires but I also offer these:
> 
> James 1:7 "For let not a man think that he shall receive any thing from the Lord"
> 
> Mark 5:45 "That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust."
> 
> James 1:17 "Every good and perfect gift is from above and cometh down from the Father..."
> 
> Good and bad things can/will/do happen to both good and bad people. Snake bites can kill *anyone *and if someone believes God gave them all good things, well then, you would think he would believe that science/modern medicine is a good thing and therefore is from God as well.
> 
> He would have done better to pray for enough time to make it to the ER for the anti venom or for the EMT to reach him with it. And then proceeded to thank God for educated doctors, medicines and all that good stuff
> 
> To be fair to those of us who do believe in God, a deity, *something *out there... *and *also believe we were given brains with good reason...
> 
> James 1:5 "If any man lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally..."
> 
> This guy could have used a good dose of it.
> 
> The last thing I want to say is that the Bible actually teaches this...
> 
> James 1:27 "Pure *RELIGION *and undefiled before God is this, to visit the orphans and widows in their affliction and to keep oneself unspotted from the world."



I agree wholeheartedly. Belief in God does not mean the you cannot believe in science too! I would pray too if I got bitten by a snake. I would pray that God would let me find a good doctor with the right anti-venom to save my life. Then I would be thankful to both!:happy:

But too many people see it as an either-or thing. There is room for both.


----------



## AuntHen

LeoGibson said:


> You are right of course, and forgive me if I'm being presumptious, but in a way you are also looking at those 2 lines of scripture out of context as well. If you are so inclined, you can find the entire chapter here. Then you can see how those two lines fit in as part of the entire admonishment from father to son in that passage. My father, gently as it wasn't forced on me, had me read Proverbs quite often as a teenager to help learn how to conduct yourself with honor and integrity and to seek knowledge and wisdom over worldly pursuits. It is a very nice guidebook for a young adult learning their way IMO.
> 
> The problem is when people pick and choose random lines to support whatever position they want to take without looking deeper into the meaning of the entire passage or even how certain translations from the original have slightly different inflection on how it is meant. Unfortunately, the fundamentalists have done that for so long now it has made it where people automatically shut down when the here someone spouting off bible verses at them. I can't blame them. It has made me pretty much not wish to identify myself as a Christian any longer because of the connotations that go with it thanks to the abuses of organized religion, but rather, I have made the distinction of being a follower of Christ instead. Maybe it's just semantics, but it makes sense in my head.
> 
> I doubt I'll be famous any time soon, but I'm already a legend in my own mind!



I agree with you and feel the same way. I ain't one of those "holy rollers"!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## KHayes666

I use revenge, anger, hatred and justice to motivate myself to do things. Either when writing an article, working out, etc, I see red to keep me going. Rather than do it for a better life, I do it so I can say "F*ck you, I'm better than you!"


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree.



No worries. I still like and respect people I don't agree with!

I know I can't say with any certainty that my way is the right way, or your way is the right way, the truth is, we won't know for 100% certainty until we die. Then I imagine all will be revealed. Or not, if that is the case. Until then, I don't see where spreading a little more love around can hurt any!


----------



## Donna

LeoGibson said:


> No worries. I still like and respect people I don't agree with!
> 
> I know I can't say with any certainty that my way is the right way, or your way is the right way, the truth is, we won't know for 100% certainty until we die. Then I imagine all will be revealed. Or not, if that is the case. Until then, I don't see where spreading a little more love around can hurt any!



This is how I feel. I think in philosophical and theosophical circles it's referred to as Pascal's Wager. 

This is off topic, but hopefully you will get a giggle out of it and the snake handler story is what made me think of it. My husband is an ordained minister, I am a former Pagan however I was raised in a Pentecostal home. When we first got together and I started travelling with him and meeting some of his old friends, I was particularly nervous about meeting his close friend George who is a pastor. I was not familiar with the Church of the Brethren that George leads so I asked, "They don't handle snakes do they?" 
He assured me no snakes would be handled, clearly amused at my stupidity.

The night before we were to attend church with George and his family, we all went to dinner. As we sat down to eat, George leaned over and quietly said to me, "now Donna, tomorrow when I take the bag of snakes out from under the pulpit don't get freaked out." My husband said I looked like I would pass out and frankly I think I would have if everyone hadn't busted out laughing.

I got him back, though. The next morning, with the help of George's wife, I placed a small plastic bag of rubber snakes in his pulpit. He got up to preach and the look on his face was priceless. :happy:

Sorry for the divergence....


----------



## AuntHen

Lil BigginZ said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree.




story of my life with most people haha


----------



## LeoGibson

Donna said:


> This is how I feel. I think in philosophical and theosophical circles it's referred to as Pascal's Wager.
> 
> This is off topic, but hopefully you will get a giggle out of it and the snake handler story is what made me think of it. My husband is an ordained minister, I am a former Pagan however I was raised in a Pentecostal home. When we first got together and I started travelling with him and meeting some of his old friends, I was particularly nervous about meeting his close friend George who is a pastor. I was not familiar with the Church of the Brethren that George leads so I asked, "They don't handle snakes do they?"
> He assured me no snakes would be handled, clearly amused at my stupidity.
> 
> The night before we were to attend church with George and his family, we all went to dinner. As we sat down to eat, George leaned over and quietly said to me, "now Donna, tomorrow when I take the bag of snakes out from under the pulpit don't get freaked out." My husband said I looked like I would pass out and frankly I think I would have if everyone hadn't busted out laughing.
> 
> I got him back, though. The next morning, with the help of George's wife, I placed a small plastic bag of rubber snakes in his pulpit. He got up to preach and the look on his face was priceless. :happy:
> 
> Sorry for the divergence....



That is an awesome story. I too was raised in such a home, but my folks were never super hardcore. But to go from that to pagan to being married to a preacher. There has to be a killer story there as well.


----------



## ODFFA

LeoGibson said:


> You are right of course, and forgive me if I'm being presumptious, but in a way you are also looking at those 2 lines of scripture out of context as well.....
> 
> I doubt I'll be famous any time soon, but I'm already a legend in my own mind!



I was taking it out of context, and deliberately so, just for illustration's sake 

Also, your legend status isn't limited to your mind only, I'm sure you've noticed :happy:



KHayes666 said:


> I use revenge, anger, hatred and justice to motivate myself to do things. Either when writing an article, working out, etc, I see red to keep me going. Rather than do it for a better life, I do it so I can say "F*ck you, I'm better than you!"



I think it's pretty awesome that you've found the thing that motivates you and are clear/honest about it. Too few people do that for themselves. Depending on what you choose to do, you still get that better life. There's just a different impetus behind it for you. Who else would know better what you need for motivation than you yourself?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> I was taking it out of context, and deliberately so, just for illustration's sake
> 
> *Also, your legend status isn't limited to your mind only, I'm sure you've noticed :happy:*



She's talking about your sweet Texan Sex Appeal that nobody is safe from.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She's talking about your sweet Texan Sex Appeal that nobody is safe from.



Well you know, now that you mention it, I do have an anthem.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Well you know, now that you mention it, I do have an anthem.



between this and fat9020983 leaving a link for Nena's - 99 Luftballons it's been quite a flash back in time.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> between this and fat9020983 leaving a link for Nena's - 99 Luftballons it's been quite a flash back in time.



I love that song. I'll look forward to your cover!!

Good call fat90210


----------



## AuntHen

Speaking of music and unpopular opinions... I LOVE The Carpenter's


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I like bagpipe music. :blush:


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> No worries. I still like and respect people I don't agree with!



Thank you - I hope you always get all the respect you deserve in response.

Anybody care to imagine what the end of debate on this issue would've been on some of the other boards?
Thread closed? People banned?

Here it's peacefully back to the Carpenter's & Nena ... which as a comparison is totally unfair to the Carpenters's....


----------



## Amaranthine

agouderia said:


> Thank you - I hope you always get all the respect you deserve in response.
> 
> Anybody care to imagine what the end of debate on this issue would've been on some of the other boards?
> Thread closed? People banned?



Most likely all of the posts would have been from...one or two people, with absolutely no inclination towards doing anything but restating their perspective in 5 different ways  



fat9276 said:


> Speaking of music and unpopular opinions... I LOVE The Carpenter's



I'm with you! 

Also, I love Frank Sinatra. And other music that my Grandma probably enjoys. And, ah, polka. And metal with polka influences.


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Most likely all of the posts would have been from...one or two people, with absolutely no inclination towards doing anything but restating their perspective in 5 different ways
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you!
> 
> Also, I love Frank Sinatra. And other music that my Grandma probably enjoys. And, ah, polka. And metal with polka influences.



I love polka music. There is nothing better than going to one of the Czech gatherings around here and listening to polka and drinking beer and eating Czech food.


----------



## ODFFA

fat9276 said:


> Speaking of music and unpopular opinions... I LOVE The Carpenter's





Dr. Feelgood said:


> I like bagpipe music. :blush:





Amaranthine said:


> Also, I love Frank Sinatra. And other music that my Grandma probably enjoys. And, ah, polka. And metal with polka influences.





LeoGibson said:


> I love polka music. There is nothing better than going to one of the Czech gatherings around here and listening to polka and drinking beer and eating Czech food.



Checking in......

Irish folk music, especially if there's a lovely, smooth vocal to it (Cara Dillon is pretty amazing for that). Also, anything celtic in origin or vibe ^.^


----------



## AuntHen

I also love Anne Murray! Yeah, that's right all you Canadians. I even saw her in concert and sang along with every song!!! I have also emailed her before and she emailed me back. I was in awe  

@ODFFA, have you ever heard the soundtrack to the The Secret of Roan Inish? I have the feeling you would love it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> No worries. I still like and respect people I don't agree with!
> 
> I know I can't say with any certainty that my way is the right way, or your way is the right way, the truth is, we won't know for 100% certainty until we die. Then I imagine all will be revealed. Or not, if that is the case. Until then, I don't see where spreading a little more love around can hurt any!



I'm the same way! You're still cool in my book lol. I even respect the people I don't even like. I have plenty of religious friends who know my views and we still get along.


----------



## Fuzzy

KHayes666 said:


> I use revenge, anger, hatred and justice to motivate myself to do things. Either when writing an article, working out, etc, I see red to keep me going. Rather than do it for a better life, I do it so I can say "F*ck you, I'm better than you!"



Are you Doctor Doom in another life?


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> I also love Anne Murray! Yeah, that's right all you Canadians. I even saw her in concert and sang along with every song!!! I have also emailed her before and she emailed me back. I was in awe



Whenever I see the name Anne Murray, my brain sings: "I'll never fall in love again."


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> @ODFFA, have you ever heard the soundtrack to the The Secret of Roan Inish? I have the feeling you would love it.



One of my favorite movies growing up. SHE WAS A SEAL?! lol


----------



## Tad

KHayes666 said:


> I use revenge, anger, hatred and justice to motivate myself to do things. Either when writing an article, working out, etc, I see red to keep me going. Rather than do it for a better life, I do it so I can say "F*ck you, I'm better than you!"



Kevin: I don't know that this opinion would be unpopular, as in most of us have probably already observed this and would agree that you do  (said in friendship, not to attack!)

But yah, agreeing with Oddette--good on you for finding what motivates you. It took me a lot of years before I could grasp that people deal with different types of emotions in different ways, and that some people make awesome use of emotions that in my head are just negatives. I'm not sure I'd want to live the way you do, but thumbs up to for understanding yourself and knowing what works for you.

==============================================

And a quick off-topic note here, as moderator. I had a _fantastic_ weekend, during which I wasn't on Dimensions at all. This morning I was trying to skim through the more potentially contentious threads in case anything was getting out of hand. I saw religion come up, and was feeling "Oh, no......well, _maybe_ on this board it will all play out OK, but even here it could so easily blow up...."

And I kept reading, and it was all OK.

I :wubu: you all!


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> And a quick off-topic note here, as moderator. I had a _fantastic_ weekend, during which I wasn't on Dimensions at all. This morning I was trying to skim through the more potentially contentious threads in case anything was getting out of hand. I saw religion come up, and was feeling "Oh, no......well, _maybe_ on this board it will all play out OK, but even here it could so easily blow up...."
> 
> And I kept reading, and it was all OK.
> 
> I :wubu: you all!



I kid you not, I'd held off on posting that opinion for weeks, knowing the great potential for contentiousness, but more specifically with the idea of truly not wanting to give the best-ever mod that "ohhh no" feeling.

I think one of your posts about the mostly drama-free attitude on this board *knock on wood again,* combined with a serious build-up of my curiosity *points at your signature  * as to how people would respond, made me finally relent. 

Much happiness, mental satisfaction, excitement..... and relief! has been had.

Kindly receive more luvs, people :wubu:


----------



## Cobra Verde

Global-warming deniers should be sterilized. They've had more than enough time to get their heads out of their asses; enough is enough.


----------



## terpsichore

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I like bagpipe music. :blush:



do you like Faun? it's not traditional, but they do make lovely sounds with Celtic and renaissance instruments. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK5MdsewTjM


----------



## AuntHen

Saoirse said:


> One of my favorite movies growing up. SHE WAS A SEAL?! lol



Yeah! I think in the dialect they spoke it was referred to as a "selkie" (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Saoirse

fat9276 said:


> Yeah! I think in the dialect they spoke it was referred to as "selkie" (if I remember correctly).



yea its Celtic mythology. A seal that sheds its skin to walk on land as a human. A beautiful story. I havent seen that movie in years.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> Speaking of music and unpopular opinions... I LOVE The Carpenter's



Don't you remember you told me you love me baby..... what a sad song with such a happy beat. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> I like bagpipe music. :blush:



You say this like it's a bad thing....my uncle was a bag piper- Gordon Clan checking in


----------



## lucca23v2

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing....my uncle was a bag piper- Gordon Clan checking in



I agree with her. I think when played correctly, that instrument makes a beautiful sound!


----------



## Treach

Ellen sucks. I can't fathom why people love her so much.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I am not a fan cats and don't find cat jokes the slightest bit funny.


----------



## KHayes666

Treach said:


> Ellen sucks. I can't fathom why people love her so much.



If she wasn't gay, she wouldn't be half as popular as she is now.


----------



## MattB

fat9276 said:


> Speaking of music and unpopular opinions... I LOVE The Carpenter's



I like the BeeGees, especially the older stuff. I am unrepentant about this!


----------



## terpsichore

lol...catching up on this thread, re: religion. want to be unpopular? try explainjng to people that your beliefs are a self-selected mix of liberal christianity and paganism.  no wonder i avoid questions about religion/beliefs irl.


----------



## ODFFA

terpsichore said:


> lol...catching up on this thread, re: religion. want to be unpopular? try explainjng to people that your beliefs are a self-selected mix of liberal christianity and paganism.  no wonder i avoid questions about religion/beliefs irl.



I think that's rather wonderful, personally :happy: But I absolutely get the dilemma of having to explain that to someone, especially face to face.


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> I like the BeeGees, especially the older stuff. I am unrepentant about this!




Oh, me too! Their harmonies are just amazing and their sound unique. I love 70s love songs... Bread, Ambrosia, Toto, Player, The Little River Band, Firefall and others of this ilk. :happy:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

fat9276 said:


> Oh, me too! Their harmonies are just amazing and their sound unique. I love 70s love songs... Bread, Ambrosia, Toto, Player, The Little River Band, Firefall and others of this ilk. :happy:



If you're talking harmony, don't forget the Tremeloes!


----------



## LeoGibson

terpsichore said:


> ....mix of liberal christianity and paganism.  no wonder i avoid questions about religion/beliefs irl.



You could always just say you're Catholic. Mixing Christianity with paganism is how it got its start!


----------



## Mordecai

I smell another papal unification coming.


----------



## terpsichore

LeoGibson said:


> You could always just say you're Catholic. Mixing Christianity with paganism is how it got its start!



lol true  i don't go to church very often, usually just a few times a year, but when i do i usually go to an Episcopal church. i really like their laid-back inclusive approach and their focus on social issues. And the music. Church without Bach would be horrible.  My favorite part of mass is the passing of the peace, where you basically have free license to hug as many people as you can in 5-10 minutes.  Brilliant idea. 

i do really admire Pope Francis; he seems very genuine and seems to care about people and the things that really matter, instead of pretension and ceremony and 'rules'. I was impressed that his first published paper was criticizing the "cult of money"/materialism.


----------



## Fuzzy

I prefer owning vehicles that don't have airbags. This also means they are not very fuel efficient and/or have poor emissions. (/notgreen)


----------



## Cobra Verde

Muhammad Ali is hugely overrated as both a cultural figure and a boxer and he was a fucking creep to boot. I'm sorry he got Parkinson's but I'm glad that I'll never hear his stupid, ugly voice again.

Joe Louis (whom he called an Uncle Tom like the swell person he was) wouldve knocked him out in 4.



EDIT: Okay, that was harsh - he wouldve lasted until the 9th.


----------



## Mordecai

Neither were as good, pound for pound, as Sugar Ray Robinson.


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> I prefer owning vehicles that don't have airbags. This also means they are not very fuel efficient and/or have poor emissions. (/notgreen)



But if you're preserving an old car, it means that you didn't cause the environmental impact of building a new car from scratch. That includes everything from mining the metal, through the petroleum used in the plastics, to the energy used to turn the raw materials into an automobile. (/greenerthanyouthought)


----------



## Fuzzy

CleverBomb said:


> But if you're preserving an old car, it means that you didn't cause the environmental impact of building a new car from scratch. That includes everything from mining the metal, through the petroleum used in the plastics, to the energy used to turn the raw materials into an automobile. (/greenerthanyouthought)



Damn. :huh:


----------



## NancyGirl74

I have never seen any of the Godfather movies and really have no desire to do so. They just look boring. I have been called unAmerican for this opinion in the past.


----------



## lucca23v2

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have never seen any of the Godfather movies and really have no desire to do so. They just look boring. I have been called unAmerican for this opinion in the past.



Not unamerican.. but you are missing out on a great movie. At least the 1st one is great. the 2nd one is ok.. the 3rd was crap.

"Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes"

Before anyone asks.. no I did not get my screen name from the movie.. I got it from something else.


----------



## AuntHen

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have never seen any of the Godfather movies and really have no desire to do so. They just look boring. I have been called unAmerican for this opinion in the past.



They are boring. I don't like any movies having to do with the mob and murdering people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I think the best part of a loaf of bread are the end caps.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think the best part of a loaf of bread are the end caps.



Wait, wait. Your FAVORITE part? 

Also, you're a weirdo for calling them end caps. I was right. 

http://www4.uwm.edu/FLL/linguistics/dialect/staticmaps/q_111.html


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think the best part of a loaf of bread are the end caps.



You need Jesus.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think the best part of a loaf of bread are the end caps.



I refer to those collectively as the butt. The butt of a nicely toasted loaf of garlic bread are the best.


----------



## fat hiker

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think the best part of a loaf of bread are the end caps.



Those are called the 'heels' of the loaf where I come from, and they are my favourite part of the loaf too! I get upset when my wife throws them out 'because all that was left was the heels'...


----------



## Yakatori

fat9276 said:


> "_...I don't like any movies having to do with the mob and murdering people._"


Along with "Heist-Flicks," I tend to approach this genre with a certain degree of cynicism. Just because of how much of it, especially nowadays, seems to adhere to a such a strictly formulaic approach. But, every once in a while, something really different comes along. Then it will catch my attention.

I really dislike this trend of people using the the speaker feature on their phones. Everywhere and all of the time. Remembering back when Nextel's push to talk was quite popular, I was kind of hoping this would disappear forever along with that annoying chirp. But now it seems like it's as big as ever. I don't understand why this is; and would've thought smart phones, with everything else they can do through maps & social-media, by now would've shifted our attention away from having to spend so much time just talking into them.

When women compliment each other by saying they're "jealous" of this or that, I think I know what it's supposed to mean; but still....

Now that Ke$ha's out of rehab, I'll admit to being sort of curiously optimistic about what direction her music might take.


----------



## lucca23v2

^^?????? 

Is this thre different things you have an upopular opionion on? If not that is one all over the place rant...lol


----------



## terpsichore

Paquito said:


> You need Jesus.



great idea! if he can multiply loaves of bread, surely he can do the same for Hozay with just the crusts.


----------



## AuntHen

lucca23v2 said:


> ^^??????
> 
> Is this thre different things you have an upopular opionion on? If not that is one all over the place rant...lol



It's just Yak. Yak is Yak.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NancyGirl74 said:


> I have never seen any of the Godfather movies and really have no desire to do so. They just look boring. I have been called unAmerican for this opinion in the past.



I guess I'm as un-American as you are- I just don't usually like mob movies either.


----------



## CleverBomb

terpsichore said:


> great idea! if he can multiply loaves of bread, surely he can do the same for Hozay with just the crusts.


He could, if He were motivated.

Otherwise, He just loafs and fishes.


----------



## AuntHen

I have always loved ABBA but now am a bit obsessed with them. I watched some old interviews and documentaries on them and came to respect their musicality even more. Learning that Frida used to be a jazz singer in Norway, really made me happy. 

They did and do get a lot of flack for being part of the "disco" era but they were/are truly talented and I am not ashamed to say I love them


----------



## Cobra Verde

lucca23v2 said:


> ^^??????
> 
> Is this thre different things you have an upopular opionion on? If not that is one all over the place rant...lol


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Vincent Van Gogh is overrated.


----------



## CastingPearls

Correction: He needs cheeses (for those end caps) 

View attachment 555149_606167679412662_1722896866_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> I have always loved ABBA but now am a bit obsessed with them. I watched some old interviews and documentaries on them and came to respect their musicality even more. Learning that Frida used to be a jazz singer in Norway, really made me happy.
> 
> They did and do get a lot of flack for being part of the "disco" era but they were/are truly talented and I am not ashamed to say I love them


I do too. I think their music is ageless although I've always loved disco.


----------



## lucca23v2

CastingPearls said:


> I do too. I think their music is ageless although I've always loved disco.



Aside from some of the wacky clothes.. someone exlain to me what was so bad about Disco?!?!?


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> I do too. I think their music is ageless although *I've always loved disco*.



Me tooooooo, I love to dance!! I would love to go to some retro disco place with you Lainey :happy::wubu:


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Aside from some of the wacky clothes.. someone exlain to me what was so bad about Disco?!?!?



*twitch* *twitch*

The disco music? We hates the disco music, oh yes we do *twitch* The endless hours of same beat vapidness that filled all the radio stations *twitch* *twitch* *twitch* 



OK, I don't hate all disco songs, I just loathed disco as an overall _thing_ when it was at its height. Think of it like barbecue sauce...nothing wrong with it, unless everything you are fed is swimming in it.

ETA: And while I love to dance, I've never warmed up to dancing to Disco. It is such a rapid beat that to dance with the beat feels frantic to me?

I actually liked a fair bit of ABBA music, and if I hear a stray disco song now and then currently I don't twitch at all. But when you are 12 years old and getting ready for some good teen angst and protest against the world, and all you hear is 'Staying Alive' and 'If You Like My Body'..... *twitch*

ETA: OK, I was actually more like 10 when those songs first came out, but disco owned the radio for a number of years....


----------



## MattB

Voulez-Vooooooous a-ha!


----------



## CleverBomb

I hate it when someone leaves the cake out in the rain.
I don't think that I can take it, 'cause it took so long to make it.
And I'll never have that recipe again. 
Again. 
Oh no.


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> I do too. I think their music is ageless although I've always loved disco.





lucca23v2 said:


> Aside from some of the wacky clothes.. someone exlain to me what was so bad about Disco?!?!?


After pop music had spent the last decade rebelling against culture and society, it needed the respite of an interlude of relatively meaningless dance partying and fashion silliness.


----------



## Donna

Didn't disco and Abba in particular have a resurgence a few years ago when the musical Mamma Mia! came out? I kind of missed the 70s disco era but I remember the whole "Disco Sucks" movement of the late 70s. That was about the time I was discovering the harder rock music like Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and AC/DC.


----------



## lucca23v2

CleverBomb said:


> After pop music had spent the last decade rebelling against culture and society, it needed the respite of an interlude of relatively meaningless dance partying and fashion silliness.



There are plenty of disco songs that I like and still sing..


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> *twitch* *twitch*
> 
> The disco music? We hates the disco music, oh yes we do *twitch* The endless hours of same beat vapidness that filled all the radio stations *twitch* *twitch* *twitch*
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I don't hate all disco songs, I just loathed disco as an overall _thing_ when it was at its height. Think of it like barbecue sauce...nothing wrong with it, unless everything you are fed is swimming in it.
> 
> ETA: And while I love to dance, I've never warmed up to dancing to Disco. It is such a rapid beat that to dance with the beat feels frantic to me?
> 
> I actually liked a fair bit of ABBA music, and if I hear a stray disco song now and then currently I don't twitch at all. But when you are 12 years old and getting ready for some good teen angst and protest against the world, and all you hear is 'Staying Alive' and 'If You Like My Body'..... *twitch*
> 
> ETA: OK, I was actually more like 10 when those songs first came out, but disco owned the radio for a number of years....



I was born in 73.. so I guess it is a bit different for me. I am more of an 80's music kid.. but I loved ABBA and the Bee Gees.. Earth wind and fire, the commodores, chi-lites, gloria gaynor, donna summers, etc... not to mention AC/DC, Aerosmith, The Eagles, etc...

And my Alltime Favorite.. JOURNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

CleverBomb said:


> I hate it when someone leaves the cake out in the rain.
> I don't think that I can take it, 'cause it took so long to make it.
> And I'll never have that recipe again.
> Again.
> Oh no.



Cake? In the Rain?


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> Cake? In the Rain?


Cake... or Disco?

Why not both? (Trigger Alert: Potentially annoying Alt-Rock cover of a Donna Summer song.)

Actually, if you really *didn't* get the previous post's reference, I was talking about this classic (referenced lyrics start at about 1:19 in, and it doesn't go full disco until 1:49).


----------



## Fuzzy

I should've guessed with all the disco posts that there would be a connnection.. my brain shuts down at 6pm..


----------



## KHayes666

Mordecai said:


> Neither were as good, pound for pound, as Sugar Ray Robinson.





Cobra Verde said:


> Muhammad Ali is hugely overrated as both a cultural figure and a boxer and he was a fucking creep to boot. I'm sorry he got Parkinson's but I'm glad that I'll never hear his stupid, ugly voice again.
> 
> Joe Louis (whom he called an Uncle Tom like the swell person he was) wouldve knocked him out in 4.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Okay, that was harsh - he wouldve lasted until the 9th.



Mike Tyson would have knocked all three out. Robinson because he was a middleweight, Louis because he had a relatively weak chin (Tony Galento and Buddy Baer both knocked Louis down) and Ali would have danced around but when he came inside, WHAM!


----------



## AuntHen

Donna said:


> Didn't disco and Abba in particular have a resurgence a few years ago when the musical Mamma Mia! came out? I kind of missed the 70s disco era but I remember the whole "Disco Sucks" movement of the late 70s. That was about the time I was discovering the harder rock music like Black Sabbath, Judas Priest and AC/DC.



Abba is awesome but Mamma Mia sucked! I felt embarrassed for Meryl Streep. Oy to the vey


----------



## Donna

fat9276 said:


> Abba is awesome but Mamma Mia sucked! I felt embarrassed for Meryl Streep. Oy to the vey



Agreed, and I have to add that Amanda Seyfried makes me want to gauge my eyes out. But I did enjoy watching Stellan Skarsgard's naked butt.


----------



## Saoirse

Donna said:


> Agreed, and I have to add that Amanda Seyfried makes me want to gauge my eyes out. But I did enjoy watching Stellan Skarsgard's naked butt.



The men in that movie were SO SEXY. Stellan, Colin, Pierce!!! omfg yum yum yummmm!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I dont think Ive ever heard anyone call Stellan Skarsgard sexy. Now that I think about it I cant disagree.



Aside from the retarded Uma Oprah bit Letterman was hilarious when he hosted the Oscars.


----------



## KHayes666

Can someone explain to me why women constantly complain about how awful their men treat them YET KEEP GOING BACK? If I had a woman tell me "You're fucking useless you sad ass sack of shit! Fuck you!" Then an hour later blame it on depression or bi-polar disorder, I'd tell her to go fuck herself. Yet I keep reading on web forums, facebook, etc from women that complain about behavior yet keep going back to these guys only to get hurt again. Maybe its because I've always been independent and stood up to bullies but I'd never put up with some of the shit I've read about and I really don't get the appeal. What is it about depressed or bipolar assholes that women go for and can't get away from?


----------



## Amaranthine

KHayes666 said:


> Can someone explain to me why women constantly complain about how awful their men treat them YET KEEP GOING BACK? If I had a woman tell me "You're fucking useless you sad ass sack of shit! Fuck you!" Then an hour later blame it on depression or bi-polar disorder, I'd tell her to go fuck herself. Yet I keep reading on web forums, facebook, etc from women that complain about behavior yet keep going back to these guys only to get hurt again. Maybe its because I've always been independent and stood up to bullies but I'd never put up with some of the shit I've read about and I really don't get the appeal. What is it about depressed or bipolar assholes that women go for and can't get away from?



I'm sure this can vary heavily depending upon the situation. But a few possible reasons...

I think a lot of guilt can be involved. Having someone you care for deeply and wanting to make things better for them. The fluctuation can enable the situation. As in, perhaps they'll do something shitty that makes you feel bad. And you'll start feeling bad about the relationship/them. But then things go back to normal/being good, and perhaps they go out of their way to make things seem nice. And you start thinking...well, maybe I was just being over-dramatic. Things are alright after all. Except it can fall into a sort of sine-wave of this, all saturated in guilt/indecision. It tends to exacerbate it if they accuse YOU of being unsupportive in the face of their depression/bipolar/whatnot. Essentially they're turning themselves into the victim there - and many people might not recognize that as manipulative. 

Other potential factors in the situation? Wanting to cling onto the relationship, low self-esteem, lingering emotional attachment, anything in that general camp. Like I said, I'm sure there's tons...


----------



## Yakatori

lucca23v2 said:


> "_Is this thre different things you have an upopular opionion on? If not that is one all over the place rant...lol_"


That's FOUR unpopular opinions. If we include the modification of *fat9276*'s. Each clearly delineated in a separate paragraph. Here, maybe this will work better, if I embolden the text just for the part I intend to submit as an official unpopular opinion:

However, perhaps yet another unpopular opinion would be that *it could not fairly constitute a rant.* Were I actually ranting, you would probably notice the overall tone would be much stronger. More energetic. More forceful.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> "_Vincent Van Gogh is overrated._"


I think I know what you mean. I like Van Gogh a lot. But I also tend to look at it like how a lot of music is sold these days. If you sound good, that's one aspect of it. But, if you have the right type of look, if in your performance and video you have a more fully fleshed-out aesthetic; then you're appealing to people on multiple levels all at the same time. Ultimately, people have to appreciate your own personal story, your narrative; in order to like and appreciate you on that level where they're going to part with their dollars over it.

*Van Gogh is an amazing artist. But as much for such a fascinating & well documented personal story. And I think, especially in his case, it's certainly tied to his overall appeal, his marketability.* (<=here, I'm kind of agreeing with *Dr. Feelgood's* unpopular opinion, but just real subtle-like...)

To me, the idea of spending millions of dollars on a painting seems totally insane. If you actually believe in sin, then maybe it's difficult just to imagine how it's not one to place that kind of value onto what's essentially just some object to look at. But yet, I feel like I can relate to what some might experience as they look at a painting like _Self Portrait Without a Beard_ and just say to themselves: "_I MUST have this..._" You look at that thing and it's like you know the guy. Like you could reach your hand right out and just grab him by the shoulder. Of course, you wouldn't; because don't you know he would just freak right the hell out before you could even move an inch....



lucca23v2 said:


> "_Aside from some of the wacky clothes.. someone exlain to me what was so bad about Disco?!?!?_"





Tad said:


> "_I just loathed disco as an overall thing when it was at its height. Think of it like barbecue sauce...nothing wrong with it, unless everything you are fed is swimming in it..._"


I don't think the backlash against disco was so much about the sound-itself. Because of how many of the styles and sub-genres that competed directly against it and thrived thereafter borrowed so freely from it. 

Instead, I think *a lot of the moire strident disco-bashing was ultimately reflecting a deeper & more complex public sentiment about the things which the mainstream/Top-40 music of 70's came to represent for some people.* 

Anyway, for a while now, I've been looking to recommend this series to some of you. Maybe it will shed some more light.

Still, now you've got me thinking: *Saturday Night Fever, might just be the quintessential New York story.* That is, if I wanted to give a foreigner a quick insight into the American psyche, I would probably show them the first _Rocky_ movie or something like that. But if I wanted to narrow it to just NY or NYers, maybe-even for people from other parts of the country, it would be the Travolta's portrayal of Tony Manero. Despite Travolta's obvious limitations as an actor, despite it's datedness. I dunno. Maybe that (& more specifically, the backlash against Disco) has something to do with how much so it's overlooked, even in just that respect, next to some of De Niro or Al Pacino's movies. And, to mention, or Woody Allen or Spike Lee. 

I'm curious to know what you think.


----------



## penguin

KHayes666 said:


> Can someone explain to me why women constantly complain about how awful their men treat them YET KEEP GOING BACK? If I had a woman tell me "You're fucking useless you sad ass sack of shit! Fuck you!" Then an hour later blame it on depression or bi-polar disorder, I'd tell her to go fuck herself. Yet I keep reading on web forums, facebook, etc from women that complain about behavior yet keep going back to these guys only to get hurt again. Maybe its because I've always been independent and stood up to bullies but I'd never put up with some of the shit I've read about and I really don't get the appeal. What is it about depressed or bipolar assholes that women go for and can't get away from?



Part of the problem might be due to the "he hurts you because he likes you" mentality that's pushed on girls in the playground. When it's reinforced that someone will hurt you because they like you, it's really no surprise that some women stay in relationships like that. 

Other issues would be related to self esteem, or the lack of, and not believing they deserve better. 

And then there's the issue of loving someone and hoping things will get better.


----------



## CleverBomb

penguin said:


> And then there's the issue of loving someone and hoping things will get better.


Coupled with the idea that it's their role to make it better. Thus, when things go bad it's not a sign that they've gotten involved with someone inappropriate, but an indication that they've failed somehow -- and by just trying harder, they could undo their failure.


----------



## Esther

Um, men do this too. 

Gotta love misogyny.



KHayes666 said:


> Can someone explain to me why women constantly complain about how awful their men treat them YET KEEP GOING BACK? If I had a woman tell me "You're fucking useless you sad ass sack of shit! Fuck you!" Then an hour later blame it on depression or bi-polar disorder, I'd tell her to go fuck herself. Yet I keep reading on web forums, facebook, etc from women that complain about behavior yet keep going back to these guys only to get hurt again. Maybe its because I've always been independent and stood up to bullies but I'd never put up with some of the shit I've read about and I really don't get the appeal. What is it about depressed or bipolar assholes that women go for and can't get away from?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Um, men do this too.
> 
> Gotta love misogyny.



Word, Sister.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I have known some people who had abusive personalities, and I've known people who loved them. Abusers tend to seek out partners with very low self-esteem, and people with low self-esteem will stay with an abuser because (1) they're afraid of being alone, (2) they don't believe they deserve better, and (3) at least the abuser pays attention to them. You could say they gravitate to each other because their neuroses mesh.


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I have known some people who had abusive personalities, and I've known people who loved them. Abusers tend to seek out partners with very low self-esteem, and people with low self-esteem will stay with an abuser because (1) they're afraid of being alone, (2) they don't believe they deserve better, and (3) at least the abuser pays attention to them. You could say they gravitate to each other because their neuroses mesh.



All very true. They have to be willing to change in order for their situations to change. Some refuse to change, others try and find it diffcult to change, and a few actually do seek help and make the changes necessary.

on a totally different tangent, and out of curiosity---who exactly are the interns Dr. Feelgood?


----------



## Saoirse

I dated a crazy dude. He could be so nasty with his words when we fought. He was manipulative, vengeful and deceitful. He also suffered(suffers) from pretty bad depression. Suicide was a daily contemplation for him.

I kept accepting his apologies, even though I knew we were going in a giant circle. You can call me stupid all you want. I was in love.



Still kinda am, actually. NO ONE makes me laugh the way he does. NO ONE makes me smile as much as he does. NO ONE understands me as well as he does.

He just has his own issues and when they build up and he gets frustrated, he take it out on others. I was just usually the one nearby.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Saoirse said:


> I dated a crazy dude. He could be so nasty with his words when we fought. He was manipulative, vengeful and deceitful. He also suffered(suffers) from pretty bad depression. Suicide was a daily contemplation for him.
> 
> I kept accepting his apologies, even though I knew we were going in a giant circle. You can call me stupid all you want. I was in love.
> 
> 
> 
> Still kinda am, actually. NO ONE makes me laugh the way he does. NO ONE makes me smile as much as he does. NO ONE understands me as well as he does.
> 
> He just has his own issues and when they build up and he gets frustrated, he take it out on others. I was just usually the one nearby.



It sucks loving someone with personal issues. I'm very familiar with it, and it just sucks. There's no other way to explain it. The hardest part is stepping away from them. I know I tend to want to stay friends with them because I want to be there for them. But it's hard to remain just a friend when you love someone.


----------



## CastingPearls

KHayes666 said:


> Can someone explain to me why women constantly complain about how awful their men treat them YET KEEP GOING BACK? If I had a woman tell me "You're fucking useless you sad ass sack of shit! Fuck you!" Then an hour later blame it on depression or bi-polar disorder, I'd tell her to go fuck herself. Yet I keep reading on web forums, facebook, etc from women that complain about behavior yet keep going back to these guys only to get hurt again. Maybe its because I've always been independent and stood up to bullies but I'd never put up with some of the shit I've read about and I really don't get the appeal. What is it about depressed or bipolar assholes that women go for and can't get away from?





Amaranthine said:


> I'm sure this can vary heavily depending upon the situation. But a few possible reasons...
> 
> I think a lot of guilt can be involved. Having someone you care for deeply and wanting to make things better for them. The fluctuation can enable the situation. As in, perhaps they'll do something shitty that makes you feel bad. And you'll start feeling bad about the relationship/them. But then things go back to normal/being good, and perhaps they go out of their way to make things seem nice. And you start thinking...well, maybe I was just being over-dramatic. Things are alright after all. Except it can fall into a sort of sine-wave of this, all saturated in guilt/indecision. It tends to exacerbate it if they accuse YOU of being unsupportive in the face of their depression/bipolar/whatnot. Essentially they're turning themselves into the victim there - and many people might not recognize that as manipulative.
> 
> Other potential factors in the situation? Wanting to cling onto the relationship, low self-esteem, lingering emotional attachment, anything in that general camp. Like I said, I'm sure there's tons...



Agreed. I work with large groups of women who have trouble leaving (or have left and are still dealing with the fallout of) abusive relationships. Statistics indicate that they return to their abusers seven times on average. One of the reasons is a physiological reaction called a peptide rush. Oxytocin and endorphins are released during sex and it creates a sort of addiction to the partner. In normal relationships, this would seal the bond. In a dysfunctional or abusive relationship, it requires a kind of detox to detach. You don't have to take my word for it. There's books written on the subject. You don't even have to care. It is indeed frustrating because too many of these people (men as well, I hear their stories too) end up dead.


----------



## Cobra Verde

KHayes666 said:


> Can someone explain to me why women constantly complain about how awful their men treat them YET KEEP GOING BACK? If I had a woman tell me "You're fucking useless you sad ass sack of shit! Fuck you!" Then an hour later blame it on depression or bi-polar disorder, I'd tell her to go fuck herself. Yet I keep reading on web forums, facebook, etc from women that complain about behavior yet keep going back to these guys only to get hurt again. Maybe its because I've always been independent and stood up to bullies but I'd never put up with some of the shit I've read about and I really don't get the appeal. What is it about depressed or bipolar assholes that women go for and can't get away from?


Some people are just attracted to assholes. This isn't a problem exclusive to women.


Wrong thread, by the by.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Computer animation sucks; aside from Pixar non-sequels I refuse to watch any. I don't care how many people praise Frozen, it _looks _like shit and film is a visual medium!


----------



## KHayes666

Cobra Verde said:


> Some people are just attracted to assholes. This isn't a problem exclusive to women.
> 
> 
> Wrong thread, by the by.



Not the wrong thread at all, my unpopular opinion was I don't get why women can't get away from abusive, depressed a-holes.



As for everyone else, thank you for answering. I understand a bit better now.


----------



## Cobra Verde

As annoying as political correctness is - and it's often really, really fucking annoying - we're still better off as a society with it than without. 
You're not the only person in the country that counts, ofay - get over it. Not being able to tell your surely-hilarious 'fudge-packer' jokes in public without someone taking umbrage is not "exactly what Orwell was warning us about!!"


----------



## biglynch

Just read this as the unpopular unicorns thread.

I don't like unicorns so I guess this all fits nicely.


----------



## penguin

When I see people complain about political correctness, I usually interpret that into them complaining about how they're not allowed to be assholes any more.


----------



## CleverBomb

Cobra Verde said:


> As annoying as political correctness is - and it's often really, really fucking annoying - we're still better off as a society with it than without.
> You're not the only person in the country that counts, ofay - get over it. Not being able to tell your surely-hilarious 'fudge-packer' jokes in public without someone taking umbrage is not "exactly what Orwell was warning us about!!"





penguin said:


> When I see people complain about political correctness, I usually interpret that into them complaining about how they're not allowed to be assholes any more.


This.

You know what we used to call it before it was tagged "political correctness"?

Common courtesy and decency.


----------



## MrSensible

CleverBomb said:


> This.
> 
> You know what we used to call it before it was tagged "political correctness"?
> 
> Common courtesy and decency.



Gotta 4th this sentiment. Yeah, some people might take it a bit too far at times, but when it gets to the point that you're so "anti-political correctness" that you deliberately act like a thoughtless dick out of spite, it isn't the PC crowd with the problem (IMO.)

Unpopular opinion -- 

I dislike Apple. I think their computers and hand-held devices are overrated and/or overpriced, and OS X (out of the several versions I've tried) has got to be the most annoying operating system I've ever used. My iPhone is the most recent apple product I've owned, and it will most likely be the last. Trying to put music on this thing... don't even get me started on that bullshit process.


----------



## CleverBomb

Good and bad with Apple.
Good: Decent (or more-than-decent) hardware, and it just works -- but only if you do it THEIR WAY. 
Bad: Overpriced (they're good, but not THAT good), and if you don't like the way they do stuff, you'll have to fight their system hard to make it work any other way than theirs.

I don't like doing it their way.


----------



## LeoGibson

This one is unpopular for my age group and the younger set, but I don't do hugs.
I don't do the bro-hug, or brother love type handshake hug, I don't hug or air kiss with women I'm not very close to, and really by that I mean, I know in the biblical sense or are related to, or a very select group of very close old friends, and even old male friends get handshakes instead of hugs.

To me, a solid look in the eye and a firm handshake will do.


----------



## cinnamitch

Amen. Maybe it's a Texas thang.



LeoGibson said:


> This one is unpopular for my age group and the younger set, but I don't do hugs.
> I don't do the bro-hug, or brother love type handshake hug, I don't hug or air kiss with women I'm not very close to, and really by that I mean, I know in the biblical sense or are related to, or a very select group of very close old friends, and even old male friends get handshakes instead of hugs.
> 
> To me, a solid look in the eye and a firm handshake will do.


----------



## Amaranthine

Actually, I agree with that too. If someone goes in for a hug, I won't really deny them. But I'll pretty much never initiate physical contact. If I'm attracted to them, the rules are a little different. 

I hate when friends try to cuddle with me. I can never imagine it as platonic, and even if it were...nope. Makes me hideously uncomfortable. 


For another possibly unpopular opinion: 

I hate the idea of brand loyalty. I'm going to buy my products based upon the specific quality, after carefully comparing different brands. I have zero problem purchasing generic brands if it proves to be just as good. Likewise, even if I've enjoyed the product of a certain brand, it doesn't mean any of their others are best for me. It actually annoys me when people specifically commit themselves to a brand, especially if it's just because of the image. Like everyone who needs the latest iPhone. 

The exception is Heinz ketchup. No other bottled ketchup will do at home.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Actually, I agree with that too. If someone goes in for a hug, I won't really deny them. But I'll pretty much never initiate physical contact. If I'm attracted to them, the rules are a little different.
> 
> I hate when friends try to cuddle with me. I can never imagine it as platonic, and even if it were...nope. Makes me hideously uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> For another possibly unpopular opinion:
> 
> I hate the idea of brand loyalty. I'm going to buy my products based upon the specific quality, after carefully comparing different brands. I have zero problem purchasing generic brands if it proves to be just as good. Likewise, even if I've enjoyed the product of a certain brand, it doesn't mean any of their others are best for me. It actually annoys me when people specifically commit themselves to a brand, especially if it's just because of the image. Like everyone who needs the latest iPhone.
> 
> The exception is Heinz ketchup. No other bottled ketchup will do at home.


----------



## Yakatori

LeoGibson said:


> "_... I don't do hugs...To me, a solid look in the eye and a firm handshake will do._"


I do it, but I don't particularly like it. Just because, with certain people, I will find myself caring more about their feelings than what I'm most comfortable with. I like to think I fake-it well enough, but not so much.

Shaking hands is another thing. I absolutely hate it when someone, in a clearly adversarial type of situation, puts their freaking hand out there like that's all they need to do and I'm just going to take it. I don't mean just innocuously; although, that sometimes isn't all it's cracked up to be either. But I mean when you look at that person and you just know they're coming at you in the totally wrong way.



Amaranthine said:


> "_...brand loyalty. I'm going to buy my products based upon the specific quality, after carefully comparing different brands...The exception is Heinz ketchup. No other bottled ketchup will do at home._"


Yeah, certain brands and specific models can be a mark of quality. But you can't just depend on that to last. It's almost like the bigger & more popular a brand becomes the more pressure it exerts on the company to just trade off of that-alone.

Cars are a good example. At different points one manufacturer or another was a proven symbol of quality (Ford, Chevy/Cadillac, Mercedes-Benz, Honda, Toyota, etc..). But they all go through periodic adjustments in updating certain models or introducing others. And, now, they're all in direct competition with each other. They all produce (near) top of the line as well as more affordable options. They all plop out a few clunkers here and there.


----------



## Mordecai

I like denying handshakes. The incredulous look on most faces is hilarious.


----------



## Amaranthine

Yakatori said:


> Shaking hands is another thing. I absolutely hate it when someone, in a clearly adversarial type of situation, puts their freaking hand out there like that's all they need to do and I'm just going to take it. I don't mean just innocuously; although, that sometimes isn't all it's cracked up to be either. But I mean when you look at that person and you just know they're coming at you in the totally wrong way.





Mordecai said:


> I like denying handshakes. The incredulous look on most faces is hilarious.



Relevant.


----------



## tankyguy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



I prefer a nice bowl of Fruity Hoops, or perhaps Puffed Rice Crackles.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> Relevant.



I love that movie!


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> Actually, I agree with that too. If someone goes in for a hug, I won't really deny them. But I'll pretty much never initiate physical contact. If I'm attracted to them, the rules are a little different.
> 
> I hate when friends try to cuddle with me. I can never imagine it as platonic, and even if it were...nope. Makes me hideously uncomfortable.



Yeah, I've always been a little off-put by random hugs of people I don't know very well, but sometimes the context of the situation makes a pretty huge difference. I have some friends from Hawaii, a few of which I didn't know as well as the others, and hugging is just something that's going to happen, heh. It's apparently not even a thought over there. At first, this caused some really effing awkward moments because they caught me off guard, but now I'm used to it, and it doesn't bother me at all anymore. Plus, due to my dad's warm, close-knit southern side of the family, there's a part of me that appreciates a good hug now and again.





Amaranthine said:


> For another possibly unpopular opinion:
> 
> I hate the idea of brand loyalty. I'm going to buy my products based upon the specific quality, after carefully comparing different brands. I have zero problem purchasing generic brands if it proves to be just as good. Likewise, even if I've enjoyed the product of a certain brand, it doesn't mean any of their others are best for me. It actually annoys me when people specifically commit themselves to a brand, especially if it's just because of the image. Like everyone who needs the latest iPhone.
> 
> The exception is Heinz ketchup. No other bottled ketchup will do at home.



Amen to this -- especially the Heinz. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


>



That's brilliant. If you're going to make a generic version of something, might as well make it hilariously generic . And uh, speaking of cereal:






I randomly saw this at Wally world one day as I was grocery shopping, and I don't know if it's the thought of a gorilla eating cereal or what, but it made me laugh uncontrollably. It still kind of does.



Mordecai said:


> I love that movie!



I've only seen bits and pieces of it, but I'll be rectifying that. Leave it to Tarantino to make a handshake scene awesome.


----------



## Mathias

If you use Herbalife and it works for you, great go nuts. Where I draw the line is where people I know who use it force it on others. NO MEANS NO, DAMNIT!


----------



## lille

Mathias said:


> If you use Herbalife and it works for you, great go nuts. Where I draw the line is where people I know who use it force it on others. NO MEANS NO, DAMNIT!



A girl I went to school with works for them and has indoctrinated a bunch of other people and now my Facebook is flooded.


----------



## Fuzzy

Heinz Ketchup is also my only brand loyalty.


----------



## AuntHen

Mordecai said:


> I like denying handshakes. The incredulous look on most faces is hilarious.



haha, I denied someone I was having personal issues with a hug before. She knew I had become aloof and wasn't liking her too much at the time. She still tried to hug me and I leaned away and gave her an "uh uh" look. The look on her face was a cross between confusion and anger. 

For me, it was worse to be fake and hug her, than to reject the hug.


----------



## lille

fat9276 said:


> haha, I denied someone I was having personal issues with a hug before. She knew I had become aloof and wasn't liking her too much at the time. She still tried to hug me and I leaned away and gave her an "uh uh" look. The look on her face was a cross between confusion and anger.
> 
> For me, it was worse to be fake and hug her, than to reject the hug.



It really disturbs me how many people feel that they have a right to touch other people.


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> It really disturbs me how many people feel that they have a right to touch other people.



Well.. sometimes it is a cultural thing. Hispanics invade each others spaces all the time. We may not know a person well, but when we greet them we will hug and kiss them. It is just part of our culture. i am not one to do it often. When I am amongst other hispanics, I will do it because it is part of our culture. It is second nature. However, when in other circles, I am very cautious as to how I greet people.

You have to have a balance and know when it is ok to be more "hands on" and when not to be. There are social cues and if you pay attention you can read them.

JMT


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> You have to have a balance and know when it is ok to be more "hands on" and when not to be. There are social cues and if you pay attention you can read them.



Well, you can read them, many people can read them, but some people really struggle with that, no matter how willing (although those that do struggle often give up trying eventually). Just because someone is missing those queues doesn't always mean that they aren't trying or don't care.


----------



## lille

What I'm referring to is things like the examples given, people being offended when you won't allow them to hug you. Situations where people insist on touching another person when they've been asked to stop. Unfortunately it's something we teach our kids to tolerate, to let adults, especially family members hug them or kiss them even if they don't want it. From my perspective, that is an extremely damaging message to be sending, that there are certain people that have a right to touch you whether you like it or not.


----------



## AuntHen

-The word *horny * sounds gross and dumb to me. I find it a TURN OFF :/

-Blueberries are only good when *cooked*... with sugar... and served on pancakes... or in a pie... or over ice cream...


----------



## cinnamitch

I will go you one better. Blueberries are only good when they are in the garbage can. Ick.




fat9276 said:


> -The word *horny * sounds gross and dumb to me. I find it a TURN OFF :/
> 
> -Blueberries are only good when *cooked*... with sugar... and served on pancakes... or in a pie... or over ice cream...


----------



## bigmac

My littlest daughter will eat an entire flat of blueberries if we let her. Actually me too -- I love blueberries!!!


----------



## MrSensible

I love video game music -- preferably that of the old school midi variety. I've honestly got entire soundtracks to some of my favorite games in my music library, and a few even on my phone. I also sometimes listen to an online station called Kohina that streams that kind of stuff 24/7. 

I've had many a puzzled look after divulging that kind of information to random acquaintances -- and even a few "That's not real music. Why the fuck would you listen to that?" responses along with it -- so I figure it's suitable here. :happy:


----------



## lucca23v2

MrSensible said:


> I love video game music -- preferably that of the old school midi variety. I've honestly got entire soundtracks to some of my favorite games in my music library, and a few even on my phone. I also sometimes listen to an online station called Kohina that streams that kind of stuff 24/7.
> 
> I've had many a puzzled look after divulging that kind of information to random acquaintances -- and even a few "That's not real music. Why the fuck would you listen to that?" responses along with it -- so I figure it's suitable here. :happy:



lol.. I loved the music to Chronotrigger..lol and the game as you can tell by my username..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. I loved the music to Chronotrigger..lol and the game as you can tell by my username..



Whole new level of respect for you


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Whole new level of respect for you



LOL.. you will lose some now.. I was so much into the game I did all 7 endings!..lol I had no life! Oh and I wasn't a young kid either.. I was in my late 20's..lol

I loved Tekken and street fighter, and X-men arcades as well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lucca23v2 said:


> LOL.. you will lose some now.. I was so much into the game I did all 7 endings!..lol I had no life! Oh and I wasn't a young kid either.. I was in my late 20's..lol
> 
> I loved Tekken and street fighter, and X-men arcades as well.



 

I actually still play chrono trigger about once a year. 

I also do the same with another RPG Secret of Mana.


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I actually still play chrono trigger about once a year.
> 
> I also do the same with another RPG Secret of Mana.



I never played Secret of Mana...


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. I loved the music to Chronotrigger..lol and the game as you can tell by my username..



What about mash-ups?


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> What about mash-ups?



OMG!!!!!!!!!!! I love you!

i love this!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I loved Chrono Trigger. My band actually wrote a song about Robo and Magus.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> What about mash-ups?



ahahaha, this is fantastic.


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ahahaha, this is fantastic.



I know ight! I LOVE Amaranthine!!!!!!!!


----------



## KHayes666

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. I loved the music to Chronotrigger..lol and the game as you can tell by my username..



That was my favorite game in middle school. I wanted to be Magus once at a convention but I didn't want to dye my hair blue lol


----------



## lucca23v2

KHayes666 said:


> That was my favorite game in middle school. I wanted to be Magus once at a convention but I didn't want to dye my hair blue lol



crazy thing is... my 15 year old nephew plays it now.The newer version I guess.


----------



## Fuzzy

MrSensible said:


> I love video game music -- preferably that of the old school midi variety. I've honestly got entire soundtracks to some of my favorite games in my music library, and a few even on my phone. I also sometimes listen to an online station called Kohina that streams that kind of stuff 24/7.
> 
> I've had many a puzzled look after divulging that kind of information to random acquaintances -- and even a few "That's not real music. Why the fuck would you listen to that?" responses along with it -- so I figure it's suitable here. :happy:



Metroid, NES, Always.


----------



## MrSensible

lucca23v2 said:


> LOL.. you will lose some now.. I was so much into the game I did all 7 endings!..lol I had no life! Oh and I wasn't a young kid either.. I was in my late 20's..lol
> 
> I loved Tekken and street fighter, and X-men arcades as well.



Utmost respect here -- CT is easily one of my all time favorite JRPGS (along with the soundtrack,) and I've played through it more times than I can remember. The DS version is even better because it added some extra stuff towards the end (plus, using the stylus in combat was convenient.) An effing classic, for sure. 



lucca23v2 said:


> I never played Secret of Mana...



If you're cool with using emulators, you should definitely give this a playthrough at some point. It has a reputation for being one of the best rpgs for the SNES, and for good reason (imo.) It's got an action combat system too, so if you like games like Zelda, you'll love it. And the music, damn... the intro theme alone says it all.



Amaranthine said:


> What about mash-ups?



Not a huge Jay Z fan generally, but that was indeed pretty bad ass .



Lil BigginZ said:


> I loved Chrono Trigger. My band actually wrote a song about Robo and Magus.



Speaking of a Magus... this is one of my favorite theme covers.



Fuzzy said:


> Metroid, NES, Always.



Ever heard of Stemage? Gooood stuff.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I don't like listening to music. I'm an avid dancer, but just sitting still and listening to other people make noise? I can take about five minutes of it...


----------



## Yakatori

Or using a treadmill? Or on a train or bus? What about in a situation like this? Or maybe this one is more appropriate if you're one of a number of people from the SMS thread.



fat9276 said:


> "_-The word *horny * sounds gross and dumb to me. I find it a TURN OFF :/_"


Yeah, I don't like it either. It does seem very silly & base. But I think it also has more to to do with how weakly that attempts to detract from its intentionality, of what many of us already realize as a complex suite of physical-sensations and emotions. As if to attempt to minimize it, but only in the most inept way? 

Not that it really is all that complicated, especially observed from a certain distance. But sill, that jokey was of putting it seems almost oblivious to how it actually does feel.

To me, this is one of those cases where a point of reference that's both a simple parallel and yet just slightly oblique (e.g. _loneliness_, _desperation_, _hunger_, or _thirst_, ect..) is probably a more effective & illustrative type of description.


----------



## Esther

Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.



Hello young miss! Would you like a piece of black licorice? Mmm it's so very tasty! Young miss? Why are you running young miss?!


----------



## MrSensible

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.



You'd probably hate my dad then, heh. He's one of those overly friendly, proactively-social kind of people and will start a conversation with anyone, anywhere. Personally, as the introvert that I tend to be at times, I've always found that kind of admirable. I can see how it might be taken the wrong way though, or considered an unwelcome intrusion of personal space.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.



I thought all girls were supposed to like daddy scenarios? Fucking porn lied to me...again....


----------



## KHayes666

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.



Well I'm the friendly stranger in the black sedan, wont you hop inside my car?


----------



## CleverBomb

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.


I'm not trying to be friendly or innocent, and I don't care how creepy it comes across either.

That's because my lawn is NOT a public space. 

Get off it AT ONCE!

</cane brandishing>

...young whippersnappers. Sheesh.


----------



## Amaranthine

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.



One time a guy in a van pulled up to me while I was walking and offered me a ride. And requested to...be my friend. It got me wondering whether any innocent, good samaritan in a van would ever be able to successfully help someone. Or whether those people actually exist. Asking to be friends doesn't help.

Another guy kept popping up around my campus after he started talking to me at the subway station (which is on one of my campuses.) More advice: If you want to come off as "just friendly," don't talk about your lucid sex dreams. 

So in comparison to those, lesser encounters don't really seem all that bad. But I'd still prefer not to be approached period. 

As a more general and anti-social opinion, if I'm on some kind of significant transportation. An airplane, or a bus going a long distance, or a train. Please don't try to talk to me. I just want some combination of sleeping, reading, and listening to music. Not trying to hear some overly prolonged conversation over the vehicle noise.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> Older men should never, ever try to strike up random conversation with young women who are out in public spaces. Not on the street, not at the shopping mall, not on the bus, not in the grocery store, not anywhere. I don't care how friendly you think you're being or how innocent you feel it is. It always comes across as creepy and at least for me, is always unwelcome.



Does this count as a public place (for you)?


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> Does this count as a public place (for you)?



I can't tell if you're joking.
When people use the term 'out in public space' it generally refers to being outside, in the world, in a public space.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I can't tell if you're joking.
> When people use the term 'out in public space' it generally refers to being outside, in the world, in a public space.



I've heard some pretty interesting discussions about whether the internet is a 'public space' in the traditional sense--not everyone has the same take on it. So I just asked how you view it--simple request for information. 

Not that either answer would have changed what I do on here, in particular--I was more curious about the full scope of your comments than looking for anything actionable.

Sorry if my question annoyed you.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I've heard some pretty interesting discussions about whether the internet is a 'public space' in the traditional sense--not everyone has the same take on it. So I just asked how you view it--simple request for information.



I can actually see where Esther is coming from.

Yes, a board like this is a form of 'public space' as everybody on the internet (well... maybe not the Turks right now  ) can access and read it.
Also joining and participating has a low threshold with no true background checks.

More so, the internet is being increasingly used by (older) men to chat up with (often little) girls, frequently under a false identity, pretending to be a female teenager themselves or what not. That can start with abusing a girls trust to asking them to do sexual poses or actions before a webcam and even worse.
Cyber-safety for their (mainly) girl children into turning into a real problem and worry for parents in many countries. 

Esther has a point there.


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> Sorry if my question annoyed you.



I wasn't annoyed, just wasn't sure what the tone of your question was. I couldn't tell if you were joking, or if what I posted was going to turn into "If you don't like talking to strangers, get off the internet".



agouderia said:


> I can actually see where Esther is coming from.
> 
> Yes, a board like this is a form of 'public space' as everybody on the internet (well... maybe not the Turks right now  ) can access and read it.
> Also joining and participating has a low threshold with no true background checks.



My original post referred to being approached by older men out in public in the world. Tad was the one who raised the question as to whether or not the internet is a public space.

While not a physical space, the internet is certainly a public forum. I do realize that internet safety is a huge concern, especially for parents of young girls and boys. I definitely understand what you're saying, agouderia.

However for me the difference between internet interaction and being approached out in the world is that on the internet, I have the power to ignore the message, block the sender, walk away from the laptop, and continue with my day. I also have the power to choose to join forums, where I am opening myself up to interaction with strangers, or to avoid these websites altogether. Parents also have the power to police/screen which websites their children are using, to place the computer in a family room, or to revoke internet privileges.

When I am out in the world, I do not have as much power to choose who I interact with. This is where problems begin when people (almost always older men) think that their desire to speak to me, for whatever reason, trumps my right to decline interaction. I feel as if I am often put in a position where they view me as rude and unfriendly when I try to walk away or not reply, which is problematic as it implies that I owe them conversation. I find this happening more and more often now that I live overseas. I seem to be walking around with a big red arrow over my head that says "Talk to me! Go ahead, practice your English."


----------



## terpsichore

Amaranthine said:


> As a more general and anti-social opinion, if I'm on some kind of significant transportation. An airplane, or a bus going a long distance, or a train. Please don't try to talk to me. I just want some combination of sleeping, reading, and listening to music. Not trying to hear some overly prolonged conversation over the vehicle noise.



ew, that reminds me of the time i was stuck on a plane from nyc to vegas next to a guy who spent most of the time talking about the swingers convention he was going to and all of his sexual preferences and propositioning me for a threesome. that was a long flight. i should have stuck to my usual pretending not to speak English.  quoi?


----------



## terpsichore

my unpopular opinion for the day- i cannot stand Prince. or Michael Jackson. they're the worst imho. i'm a figure skating nerd and this season, four different skaters/pairs had either Prince or MJ routines. cringeworthy. i had to pause the livestream for those because the music was so obnoxious.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

terpsichore said:


> my unpopular opinion for the day- i cannot stand Prince. or Michael Jackson. they're the worst imho. i'm a figure skating nerd and this season, four different skaters/pairs had either Prince or MJ routines. cringeworthy. i had to pause the livestream for those because the music was so obnoxious.



I hate when someone's validity as a musician contrasts with them as a person. I can't stand Prince as a person. MJ, I've never really listened to him but I have listened to snippets of him working in the studio and it always blows my mind. 

Not sure what I'm getting at here. I guess just the fact that I don't like Prince either


----------



## terpsichore

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate when someone's validity as a musician contrasts with them as a person.



hm, i think i know what you mean. there is a musician i know - not friends, but acquaintances - who is not a household name/uber-famous, but in the past few years they have toured the world and most likely made over a million dollars from their music. their whole public persona is being uber-happy and all about spreading love and joy, but in real life they act like a character in "mean girls". it does spoil their music for me. if i knew nothing about this person and only heard the music i'd probably like it, but knowing what they're really like just makes me roll my eyes and feel slightly annoyed at their music.


----------



## Yakatori

Because I could just totally see him being the most evil person, in spite of appearances.


----------



## terpsichore

Yakatori said:


> Because I could just totally see him being the most evil person, in spite of appearances.



lol! i wish i knew Michael Buble, but no.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Yakatori said:


> Because I could just totally see him being the most evil person, in spite of appearances.



Ugh! Michael Buble. I don't like him. But I've always had a spite towards singers. 

They don't okay any other instruments, they have terrible time keeping skills, and they're pompous as fuck. 

But him, I saw a clip of him on jimmy kimmel and was not impressed with his "musicianship."


----------



## terpsichore

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've always had a spite towards singers.
> 
> They don't okay any other instruments, they have terrible time keeping skills, and they're pompous as fuck.



 you basically just took one of those little plastic cocktail-fruit swords and poked me in the heart with it. 
now i'll have to tie you up and feed you tacos and make you watch operas.


----------



## Mordecai

I have a terrible dislike of mash-up culture. You're going for an easy lay up there, sport.


----------



## Amaranthine

Mordecai said:


> I have a terrible dislike of mash-up culture. You're going for an easy lay up there, sport.



But...but...not even?

I don't know why all the mash-ups I link are Jay-Z based. I don't even like Jay-Z normally.


----------



## Goreki

terpsichore said:


> you basically just took one of those little plastic cocktail-fruit swords and poked me in the heart with it.


Agh! Me too. Let's go and him quietly in a corner and not let him play with us anymore.


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> "_I don't know why all the mash-ups I link are Jay-Z based. I don't even like Jay-Z normally._"


Cause...it's lampooning him?


----------



## Goreki

Goreki said:


> Agh! Me too. Let's go and him quietly in a corner and not let him play with us anymore.


Hum! I meant hum!!


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> But...but...not even?
> 
> I don't know why all the mash-ups I link are Jay-Z based. I don't even like Jay-Z normally.



I prefer the 50 Cent/Thomas one, myself.

Some are amusing, but the: "Hey, let's combine X with Star Wars/Dr. Who/Whatever" for a neat poster gets old really fast.

I feel it actually stunts going beyond your interest zone.


----------



## terpsichore

Goreki said:


> Hum! I meant hum!!



brilliant. then we'll leave him with this playing on repeat until he realizes the error of his ways while we enjoy a fruity beverage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsKx5MaIa2w


----------



## Yakatori

^Because I was looking toward being rick-rolled, and now...

To *Hozay*'s point, it does kind of make sense for (primarily) vocalists to come off as kind of pretentious. Just because they're their own instrument?

Similar to how you just expect athletes to walk around with a little bit of a swagger. I mean, imagine if, somehow, the best thing about you, that what best defines you is some physical part of you...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Just found this thread, what a great idea!

I really dislike The Beatles, and pizza. I think the Beatles music is beyond boring, so dated, and can't think of one good song of theirs. Pizza ....just... ugh!!

The best cold meat (cold cut) is ox tongue. Yes, sliced cooked cow tongue. deeelicious!


----------



## Tad

On the topic of music: I don't like listening to "oldies" or any other radio station that mostly plays music that came out years back. Sure an occasional older track helps provide a slightly different sound than having pure contemporary music, but with all the ways that I can listen to music I already know that I liked back then, why would I want to hear it on the radio? Surprise my ears with something new, please! (sure, a lot of what is new will be mediocre, that is always the case, but if you don't experiment, how do you find what is new?)

Also, I don't think that really elongated silhouettes make people look better. We choose models and actors and actresses for it, pictures are adjusted to exaggerate this, and cartoons and video games take it to even more extreme measures. These extreme long forms just end up looking alien to me, not heroic or beautiful or whatever they are supposed to be.


----------



## AuntHen

50 Shades of Grey = 50 Shades of LAME 

I feel *much dumb* having read this book. Book 2 and 3 hahaha... won't be happening. :/

By the way.. Ms. EL James... don't set a book in the US with American main characters, if you are going to use English lingo. It doesn't work, we don't talk this way and we don't start our days with weak English Breakfast tea. :huh:


----------



## biglynch

fat9276 said:


> 50 Shades of Grey = 50 Shades of LAME
> 
> I feel *much dumb* having read this book. Book 2 and 3 hahaha... won't be happening. :/
> 
> By the way.. Ms. EL James... don't set a book in the US with American main characters, if you are going to use English lingo. It doesn't work, we don't talk this way and we don't start our days with weak English Breakfast tea. :huh:



It actually is very annoying that she is so successful off the back of some quite awful books. This is not our best export.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

fat9276 said:


> 50 Shades of Grey = 50 Shades of LAME
> 
> I feel *much dumb* having read this book. Book 2 and 3 hahaha... won't be happening. :/
> 
> By the way.. Ms. EL James... don't set a book in the US with American main characters, if you are going to use English lingo. It doesn't work, we don't talk this way and we don't start our days with weak English Breakfast tea. :huh:



I almost gave up on it after the first book as well. Book two and three did get a lot better though. 

If you want pretty much the same kind of story, but better written, check out the Sylvia Day Crossfire series.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

The Eagles Greatest Hits being one of the highest selling albums of all time is just proof of how many people have bad taste in music.


----------



## Esther

All humans look terrible naked.


----------



## Saoirse

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The Eagles Greatest Hits being one of the highest selling albums of all time is just proof of how many people have bad taste in music.



Yup!

.....


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The Eagles Greatest Hits being one of the highest selling albums of all time is just proof of how many people have bad taste in music.



The Eagles were a great group. I personally think Journey was better, but i liked the Eagles too.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Is that your own unpopular opinion?


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Is that your own unpopular opinion?



lol.. yes...


----------



## bigmac

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The Eagles Greatest Hits being one of the highest selling albums of all time is just proof of how many people have bad taste in music.



Yes the Eagles suck. The late 70s have got to be the worst period of pop music ever -- Eagles, Journey, Boston ... . They all suck!


----------



## lucca23v2

bigmac said:


> Yes the Eagles suck. The late 70s have got to be the worst period of pop music ever -- Eagles, Journey, Boston ... . They all suck!



Hey now... Don't talk bad about those badns.. they were good..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I feel a great disturbance in the Force....it's my classic rock CD collection having a collective cry.


----------



## littlefairywren

I don't like zombies! Anything that involves them gives me the heebie jeebies. This prevents me from playing The Last of Us, which also makes them annoying.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Zombies ARE annoying. Vampires are annoying, too. It's pathetic that so many individuals are more interested in dead people than in live ones.


----------



## Fuzzy

Creepers are more annoying that zombies. Skeletons with bow and arrow are more annoying. BATS.. omg.. those BATS are annoying...


----------



## dublover42

Politics is probably an unpopular opinion! While I'm not wanting to start any arguments or anything, I consider myself to be a Libertarian, which is a very unpopular party...

I also live in a super rural area, and haaaate Country music, just.... no.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I think babies are ugly. Don't get me wrong, I like kids, but if I could skip the baby years and start off with one at 4 years old. That would be great.


----------



## lucca23v2

Lil BigginZ said:


> I think babies are ugly. Don't get me wrong, I like kids, but if I could skip the baby years and start off with one at 4 years old. That would be great.



You can.. adopt toddlers..although the baby years are probably the easiest. once babies start walking and talking everything changes.


----------



## Tad

Personally I'd take the opposite side of that: once they can communicate more clearly and do some things for themselves, I think they are so much easier. Babies are OK, but I enjoy kids more once they hit about a year old.


----------



## Jah

Lil BigginZ said:


> I think babies are ugly.



I totally agree!


----------



## LeoGibson

Guys in convertibles. Nothing looks as lame to me as this. Yes, this even goes for exotic sports cars too. The only acceptable convertible to drive if you're a dude is a Jeep or an old Bronco or K5 Blazer. Or possibly a classic Cadillac from the 60's or 70's, although you have to have the right attitude to pull that one off, they're not for everyone.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> The only acceptable convertible to drive if you're a dude is a Jeep or an old Bronco or K5 Blazer.



Any man in these vehicles is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! period!

There is something about Jeeps and pick-up trucks.. YUM!!
I am the weirdest city girl ever.


----------



## Saoirse

lucca23v2 said:


> Any man in these vehicles is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! period!
> 
> There is something about Jeeps and pick-up trucks.. YUM!!
> I am the weirdest city girl ever.



uhmmm come to my part of MA and you would definitely change your mind on the "any man" part. unless you go for hillbillies!


----------



## lucca23v2

Saoirse said:


> uhmmm come to my part of MA and you would definitely change your mind on the "any man" part. unless you go for hillbillies!



lol.. Hillbillies are not all bad...lol I know a few hillbillies.....


----------



## MattB

Star Wars is terrible. Although, I'd like to see an alternate version where the Rebels are destroyed once and for all.


----------



## freakyfred

I will admit, Star Wars (the first one) is a fun romp. Empire Strikes Back is an absolutely excellent film in terms of script, direction and acting. Everything else is a pile of poop.


----------



## AuntHen

I love bees! Honey, bumble, sand, etc. They make me smile and happy. Always so busy and flitting from flower to flower, living in the sunshine. Sand bees are my favorite because they can't sting. I give respect to the others because they can sting but I know they only do it for protection. They aren't like wasps who are all mental and just like to sting because they get all grumpy when it's hot or because you were available. 


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :happy:


----------



## bigmac

lucca23v2 said:


> Any man in these vehicles is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! period!
> 
> There is something about Jeeps and pick-up trucks.. YUM!!
> I am the weirdest city girl ever.




The only reason to drive a pick-up is if you actually have a need for one. Guys who drive around in huge shiny trucks that are never actually used as trucks are ridiculous.


----------



## lucca23v2

bigmac said:


> The only reason to drive a pick-up is if you actually have a need for one. Guys who drive around in huge shiny trucks that are never actually used as trucks are ridiculous.



It might be ridiculous to you..but it is sexy to me. I live in NYC and i have rented pick up trucks for the weekend. Specially in the summer. God knows there is nothing i need a pick up truck for in the city where you barely need a car. BUT, I love trucks! ..Nothing wrong with people buying a truck if they like it. What law says that only people who need trucks are allowed to purchase them?


----------



## cinnamitch

I drove a pickup for 11 years, my daughter drives one now. I like how trucks handle and I like being up higher than other cars. 



bigmac said:


> The only reason to drive a pick-up is if you actually have a need for one. Guys who drive around in huge shiny trucks that are never actually used as trucks are ridiculous.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I love mini vans. I got one handed down to me when I was a teenager and I rocked the shit out of it. So much space! 

Going to a concert? Pile a bunch of people in. 
Need to move a bunch of stuff? Put it in the back and not have to worry about the rain. 
Homeless? Plenty of sleeping space in the back. 
Taking road trips? Fuck hotels, sleep in the back.


----------



## Saoirse

Lil BigginZ said:


> I love mini vans. I got one handed down to me when I was a teenager and I rocked the shit out of it. So much space!
> 
> Going to a concert? Pile a bunch of people in.
> Need to move a bunch of stuff? Put it in the back and not have to worry about the rain.
> Homeless? Plenty of sleeping space in the back.
> Taking road trips? Fuck hotels, sleep in the back.



All that and more in a pick-up! But Im biased.


----------



## bigmac

lucca23v2 said:


> It might be ridiculous to you..but it is sexy to me. I live in NYC and i have rented pick up trucks for the weekend. Specially in the summer. God knows there is nothing i need a pick up truck for in the city where you barely need a car. BUT, I love trucks! ..*Nothing wrong with people buying a truck if they like it. What law says that only people who need trucks are allowed to purchase them?*




There's no law (other than the fact you can't drive them on parkways). However, big ass trucks are a waste of material if you don't actually need a big ass truck. Big ass trucks waste energy (i.e. gas or diesel) every time they're driven empty. Big ass trucks pollute far more than a reasonably sized car. Big ass trucks are less safe than a reasonably sized car -- this applies to the driver and occupants of the truck (they roll over way more often than cars) and other drivers, passengers, cyclists, and pedestrians.

Driving a big ass truck is like wearing a mink coat -- an abhorrent display of conspicuous consumption.


----------



## bigmac

Apparently you can now drive pickups on New York Parkways so long as they have passenger car plates on them. Its been a while since I've been back east.


----------



## lucca23v2

bigmac said:


> There's no law (other than the fact you can't drive them on parkways). However, big ass trucks are a waste of material if you don't actually need a big ass truck. Big ass trucks waste energy (i.e. gas or diesel) every time they're driven empty. Big ass trucks pollute far more than a reasonably sized car. Big ass trucks are less safe than a reasonably sized car -- this applies to the driver and occupants of the truck (they roll over way more often than cars) and other drivers, passengers, cyclists, and pedestrians.
> 
> Driving a big ass truck is like wearing a mink coat -- an abhorrent display of conspicuous consumption.



Um... in NYC as long as it is not a commercial vehicle, it can be driven on a parkway. Yes, trucks are gas guzzlers, but I love them and so do many people. I will keep driving them.


----------



## bigmac

lucca23v2 said:


> Um... in NYC as long as it is not a commercial vehicle, it can be driven on a parkway. Yes, trucks are gas guzzlers, *but I love them and so do many people. I will keep driving them.*



I know you//they will. And some of us will continue to shake our heads. And many people in the rest of the world will have one more reason to mock America (good thing I travel on a Canadian passport).


----------



## Tad

bigmac said:


> I know you//they will. And some of us will continue to shake our heads. And many people in the rest of the world will have one more reason to mock America (good thing I travel on a Canadian passport).



Come now BM, there are plenty of trucks up here, from the truly well used to the grossly self-indulgent. And from what I've heard, in Alberta an F-150 counts as a mid-sized vehicle. (although, yet, in general more smaller cars sell here, and the best selling vehicles here are smaller than the best sellers in the US, but compared to anywhere else in the world we still, on average, drive bloat-mobiles.)

Given that this is the unpopular opinions thread, I think it is fine to express your feelings about trucks, because obviously in a lot of quarters that is an unpopular opinion!

Personally I feel vehicles should be the minimum in size/features/weight for what you use it for. But clearly this is NOT a popular opinion in our society!


----------



## Anjula

How come ladies around here dont droll over football players? Im seriously wiping my seats every time I see a game live. Those muscles, those bellies, asses! COME ON


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Anjula said:


> How come ladies around here dont droll over football players? Im seriously wiping my seats every time I see a game live. Those muscles, those bellies, asses! COME ON



Maybe the ladies are afraid that bailing their football lovers out of jail would keep them broke?


----------



## LeoGibson

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Maybe the ladies are afraid that bailing their football lovers out of jail would keep them broke?



Hey, I played football in my younger days, and I only went to jail 6, maybe 7 times tops.


----------



## terpsichore

Lil BigginZ said:


> I love mini vans....
> Taking road trips? Fuck hotels, sleep in the back.



lol i do this in a Corolla. i'm short enough that i can sleep fairly comfortably in the trunk! (with one of the back seats folded down and the windows cracked for air, of course).


----------



## lucca23v2

Anjula said:


> How come ladies around here don't droll over football players? Im seriously wiping my seats every time I see a game live. Those muscles, those bellies, asses! COME ON



I LOVE football players.. offensive linemen to be exact...


----------



## MrSensible

Lil BigginZ said:


> I love mini vans. I got one handed down to me when I was a teenager and I rocked the shit out of it. So much space!
> 
> Going to a concert? Pile a bunch of people in.
> Need to move a bunch of stuff? Put it in the back and not have to worry about the rain.
> Homeless? Plenty of sleeping space in the back.
> Taking road trips? Fuck hotels, sleep in the back.



Hell yes to this. The vehicle that I learned to drive in, and even took my license test in, was an early 90s Chevy Astro van. The first time I drove it, I was scared shitless because of the size of it. Unfortunately, that intimidation wasn't totally unfounded as a poor, unsuspecting mailbox became a casualty of circumstance during that maiden voyage (I still feel terrible about that...) Once I got the hang of it though, it was probably one of the most fun things to drive. I loved the feeling of being so high up; almost like you were driving a suburban tank or something. And like you said, the utility of it was great. My highschool friends and I would have band practice weekly, and the van made things a hell of a lot easier. 

Good times.


----------



## MrSensible

Okay, unpopular opinion time:

Battlestar Galactica is seriously overra... Ha, no, not really. It's not. Well, the ending wasn't great but... *ahem*

This will probably come off as blasphemy to some, but I'm really not a huge fan of bacon. I mean, I'm okay with it, and I'll have a piece or two for breakfast if it's there, but that's about the extent of it. It seems that bacon is put on almost everything these days (a bacon milkshake, really?), and I just don't see the appeal, honestly. And although it's common on hamburgers now... hell no. That just doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrSensible said:


> Okay, unpopular opinion time:
> 
> Battlestar Galactica is seriously overra... Ha, no, not really. It's not. Well, the ending wasn't great but... *ahem*
> 
> This will probably come off as blasphemy to some, but I'm really not a huge fan of bacon. I mean, I'm okay with it, and I'll have a piece or two for breakfast if it's there, but that's about the extent of it. It seems that bacon is put on almost everything these days (a bacon milkshake, really?), and I just don't see the appeal, honestly. And although it's common on hamburgers now... hell no. That just doesn't work for me at all.



I'm completely with you on this. Just like everything else, it has a time and a place. I don't see the need for it to make an appearance on every food.


----------



## freakyfred

I like the smell of rashers more than the taste.


----------



## Blackjack

MrSensible said:


> Okay, unpopular opinion time:
> 
> Battlestar Galactica is seriously overra... Ha, no, not really. It's not. Well, the ending wasn't great but... *ahem*



Nice save. I was about to have to set you on fire.


----------



## Anjula

lucca23v2 said:


> I LOVE football players.. offensive linemen to be exact...



OH YESS YES YES :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## bigmac

Tad said:


> Come now BM, there are plenty of trucks up here, from the truly well used to the grossly self-indulgent. *And from what I've heard, in Alberta an F-150 counts as a mid-sized vehicle.* (although, yet, in general more smaller cars sell here, and the best selling vehicles here are smaller than the best sellers in the US, but compared to anywhere else in the world we still, on average, drive bloat-mobiles.)
> 
> Given that this is the unpopular opinions thread, I think it is fine to express your feelings about trucks, because obviously in a lot of quarters that is an unpopular opinion!
> 
> Personally I feel vehicles should be the minimum in size/features/weight for what you use it for. But clearly this is NOT a popular opinion in our society!



Even a very used good car is far superior to a truck if you don't actually need a truck. I speak from experience. 

Having lived in Alberta for over 20 years I have indeed driven my share of pickups. I've worked a few into the ground. I blew the engine out of a 1968 F100 pulling a fertilizer spreader on highway 2 near Clyde. I blew the engine out of a 1980 GMC diesel hauling a load of electrical conduit on highway 43 near Fox Creek. I destroyed the front end of a 1990 Chevy half-ton driving fire roads and boundary trails as a park ranger. For years our primary farm truck was a 1978 Dodge that just would not die despite the best efforts of my brothers and I. When we finally gave it to my girlfriends little brother both the front shock mounts were broken, all the passenger side leaf springs save the main one were broken, all the forward bodywork was damaged from driving through brush, and the tailgate had hundreds of punctures from when the tongue of the trailer we were towing a swather on broke and the cutting bar impacted the rear of the truck. I left Alberta driving a 1984 Chevy, heading to Oregon, pulling U-haul's largest trailer and with the truck loaded to the max (even though my Chevy was a 3/4 ton its rear bumper was almost dragging).

When I moved to California I bought my first real car -- a 20 year old Mercedes 240D -- for $1800. Old as it was it was still a first class car. Anyone whose driven a good car (most American cars don't count) will never want to drive a pickup again. I know I would never trade my Volvo V70 for a pickup.


----------



## fat hiker

Saoirse said:


> All that and more in a pick-up! But Im biased.



Sleeping in the back of a pick-up truck is FAR less comfortable than sleeping in the back of a van, even if you install the queen size mattress in the bed...


----------



## fat hiker

MrSensible said:


> Hell yes to this. The vehicle that I learned to drive in, and even took my license test in, was an early 90s Chevy Astro van. The first time I drove it, I was scared shitless because of the size of it. Unfortunately, that intimidation wasn't totally unfounded as a poor, unsuspecting mailbox became a casualty of circumstance during that maiden voyage (I still feel terrible about that...) Once I got the hang of it though, it was probably one of the most fun things to drive. I loved the feeling of being so high up; almost like you were driving a suburban tank or something. And like you said, the utility of it was great. My highschool friends and I would have band practice weekly, and the van made things a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> Good times.



I'm a recent convert - but my conversion is thanks to a vehicle even older than yours! 

We bought a 1991 VW Vanagon with a Weekender interior two years back - that means the pop-top and back bed from the full camper (so sleeps four) but a full set of seats (so hauls seven). The Vanagon was voted several times 'The World's Most Versatile Vehicle' and after two years of driving it, I know why - it will carry an amazing amount (2000 pound payload), or lots of people, or both (amazing cargo room even with seven people on board). And then there's the driving position - I look OVER all minivans and most pickup trucks! 

Plus, the suspension is pure VW - loves to corner, responds instantly to steering and brakes, stable and 'stuck to the road' at all times. (As it should be, VW copied the suspension from a Mercedes sedan when they built the van). Now, it could do with a bit more power, but what other vehicle gets smiles and thumbs-up from total strangers as you pass by?


----------



## CleverBomb

Bonus points if you have the money (and they're not cheap!): VW made an all-wheel-drive version with a slight suspension lift and larger wheels (I'm sure fat hiker knows about Syncros).

Yes, you can have a 14-foot motorhome that can seat four for supper and has sleeping space for them too, that's also a serious off-road vehicle with locking differentials and such.

And it's a minivan.


----------



## MrSensible

fat hiker said:


> I'm a recent convert - but my conversion is thanks to a vehicle even older than yours!
> 
> We bought a 1991 VW Vanagon with a Weekender interior two years back - that means the pop-top and back bed from the full camper (so sleeps four) but a full set of seats (so hauls seven). The Vanagon was voted several times 'The World's Most Versatile Vehicle' and after two years of driving it, I know why - it will carry an amazing amount (2000 pound payload), or lots of people, or both (amazing cargo room even with seven people on board). And then there's the driving position - I look OVER all minivans and most pickup trucks!
> 
> Plus, the suspension is pure VW - loves to corner, responds instantly to steering and brakes, stable and 'stuck to the road' at all times. (As it should be, VW copied the suspension from a Mercedes sedan when they built the van). Now, it could do with a bit more power, but what other vehicle gets smiles and thumbs-up from total strangers as you pass by?





CleverBomb said:


> Bonus points if you have the money (and they're not cheap!): VW made an all-wheel-drive version with a slight suspension lift and larger wheels (I'm sure fat hiker knows about Syncros).
> 
> Yes, you can have a 14-foot motorhome that can seat four for supper and has sleeping space for them too, that's also a serious off-road vehicle with locking differentials and such.
> 
> And it's a minivan.



If I may be confusingly vulgar for a second, all this talk of extravagant minivans is getting me quite moist, I must say :wubu:.

Honestly, I've never had the chance to drive a VW; not even a bug, despite almost owning one as my first car (arrrg, I wish that would have happened!) I've always only heard good things about them though (my dad was/is a huge fan, and I believe even used to race them before my time.) I had a looksy at the Vanagon and wow, that is seriously a piece of work. That puts my old Astro van to shame, real quick. I'd love to give one of them a whirl sometime.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm completely with you on this. Just like everything else, it has a time and a place. I don't see the need for it to make an appearance on every food.



Here's one for you or how about some of these? And why not wash it all down with a bacon smoothie? The deeper I dig with this, it seems like the real question surfacing is, what *isn't* made with bacon these days? It's uh, interesting if nothing else, heh.


----------



## MrSensible

Blackjack said:


> Nice save. I was about to have to set you on fire.



Indeed, my blasphemy can only go so far


----------



## Lil BigginZ

MrSensible said:


> Hell yes to this. The vehicle that I learned to drive in, and even took my license test in, was an early 90s Chevy Astro van. The first time I drove it, I was scared shitless because of the size of it. Unfortunately, that intimidation wasn't totally unfounded as a poor, unsuspecting mailbox became a casualty of circumstance during that maiden voyage (I still feel terrible about that...) Once I got the hang of it though, it was probably one of the most fun things to drive. I loved the feeling of being so high up; almost like you were driving a suburban tank or something. And like you said, the utility of it was great. My highschool friends and I would have band practice weekly, and the van made things a hell of a lot easier.
> 
> Good times.



I had a 1989 Ford Aerostar mini van. All black until I side swiped the yellow Taco Bell pole and had a yellow streaks going all down one side of the van. Ugh. I beat the shit out of that van and it kept on trucking. 

Good times indeed.


----------



## MrSensible

^ Really hittin' me in "the feels", as I keep hearing people say. I feel so effing old lately, heh.

Unpopular opinion --

I read the manual.


----------



## fat hiker

CleverBomb said:


> Bonus points if you have the money (and they're not cheap!): VW made an all-wheel-drive version with a slight suspension lift and larger wheels (I'm sure fat hiker knows about Syncros).
> 
> Yes, you can have a 14-foot motorhome that can seat four for supper and has sleeping space for them too, that's also a serious off-road vehicle with locking differentials and such.
> 
> And it's a minivan.



Yeah, Syncros are a whole 'nother world of VW cool. If you're into offroading, they're something else - and you can take the whole camping kit with you, unlike, say, a Jeep Rubicon! Here's a few going through their paces:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIkzmDlNuF4


----------



## The Dark Lady

_Game of Thrones_ and _Song of Ice & Fire_ are SHIT.


----------



## Tad

The Dark Lady said:


> _Game of Thrones_ and _Song of Ice & Fire_ are SHIT.




Book, TV, or both?


----------



## Esther

It's weirder to call me out for deleting you on facebook than it is for me to delete you in the first place.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Facebook is the biggest waster of human time and energy since the Rubik cube.


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Facebook is the biggest waster of human time and energy since the Rubik cube.



Amen. We had a grad lose a job for facebooking on company time.


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat hiker said:


> Amen. We had a grad lose a job for facebooking on company time.



Well yeah, you're paid to work... not facebook. COMMON SENSE.


----------



## Yakatori

Dr. Feelgood said:


> "_Facebook is the biggest waster of human time and energy since the Rubik cube._"



Rubik's, that is...


----------



## MrSensible

fat hiker said:


> Amen. We had a grad lose a job for facebooking on company time.



That must be some kind of record for "shortest time between getting fired, and family/friends finding out about it." *rimshot* Had to.

I was surprised to learn that over 70% of people in the U.S. are on facebook, and even then, we only make up a small portion of the overall consumer base (this came from one of the chapters I had been studying for my last test.) Of that percentage, I believe at least 50% checks their facebook one or more times daily. 

I don't use it much myself -- aside from keeping up with family -- but it's not difficult to see the potential for time wasting.


----------



## AuntHen

I don't care for Tina Fey, don't think she is funny. I don't get the obsession with her. I couldn't stand her on SNL (with the exception of her Sarah Palin imitation). She should have stayed a writer because to me she is meh.


----------



## Esther

It is so nasty and condescending to constantly say things to people like "You're so lucky." "You're so happy." "You're so in love" "Your job is so great."

A good friend will ASK how you're doing, and not just assume and shove words down your throat, while simultaneously trivializing any bad day or experience you might need to get off your chest. This attitude seems to be widely accepted and I think it's rude as shit.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Esther said:


> It is so nasty and condescending to constantly say things to people like "You're so lucky." "You're so happy." "You're so in love" "Your job is so great."
> 
> A good friend will ASK how you're doing, and not just assume and shove words down your throat, while simultaneously trivializing any bad day or experience you might need to get off your chest. This attitude seems to be widely accepted and I think it's rude as shit.



A comment like one of the above MIGHT be an appropriate response to an excited friend's good news, but I agree that constantly harping on one of these themes is rude. Come to think of it, constantly harping on ANY theme gets pretty tedious.


----------



## bayone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A comment like one of the above MIGHT be an appropriate response to an excited friend's good news, but I agree that constantly harping on one of these themes is rude.



Plus it kind of comes off as envious.


----------



## KHayes666

People who tell someone to "get cancer" should get it themselves. How's that for karma?


----------



## GettingFatter1

I also dont have a smart phone and have no intention of getting one, also dont read ebooks.
These next ones might not go over so well lol
Even though I have a fat fetish and Im trying to gain, Im still trying to eat relatively healthy. I dont eat red meat at all!
Im an atheist liberal anarchist, who thinks that corporations have corrupted America beyond repair. Voted third party in my first election and will continue to do so because neither democrats or republicans have the American peoples best interest at heart, choosing between them is choosing the corporations.

lol hope that dosnt piss to many people off since Im new here


----------



## AuntHen

^ Welcome! There are so many strong personalities and opinions around here... don't stress about pissing people off AT ALL haha


----------



## fat hiker

GettingFatter1 said:


> I also dont have a smart phone and have no intention of getting one, also dont read ebooks.
> These next ones might not go over so well lol
> Even though I have a fat fetish and Im trying to gain, Im still trying to eat relatively healthy. I dont eat red meat at all!
> Im an atheist liberal anarchist, who thinks that corporations have corrupted America beyond repair. Voted third party in my first election and will continue to do so because neither democrats or republicans have the American peoples best interest at heart, choosing between them is choosing the corporations.



You're hardly going to piss us off - one of the huge weaknesses of the US political system is the implicit assumption of only two parties, US vs. THEM. Few other democratic countries have such a limited selection of choices - though it suits the wealthy and the big corporations to have such a limited choice. Have you read "Griftopia" by Matt Taibi?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

KHayes666 said:


> People who tell someone to "get cancer" should get it themselves. How's that for karma?



They already have it: cancer of the soul. Principal symptom? It leaves a bad taste in _other people's_ mouths.


----------



## GettingFatter1

fat hiker said:


> You're hardly going to piss us off - one of the huge weaknesses of the US political system is the implicit assumption of only two parties, US vs. THEM. Few other democratic countries have such a limited selection of choices - though it suits the wealthy and the big corporations to have such a limited choice. Have you read "Griftopia" by Matt Taibi?



Well thats good to hear, my family is a bunch of conservative republicans, and after spending time in Texas I just learned to keep my mouth shut. And I havnt read that but I will look it up, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## CleverBomb

fat hiker said:


> You're hardly going to piss us off - one of the huge weaknesses of the US political system is the implicit assumption of only two parties, US vs. THEM. Few other democratic countries have such a limited selection of choices - though it suits the wealthy and the big corporations to have such a limited choice. Have you read "Griftopia" by Matt Taibi?


In our first-past-the-post system, third parties do the most damage to the party that contributes the most votes to them. If you genuinely believe there is no difference between the two major parties, that's not a problem. If you consider one party even marginally better than the other, it is a problem because you're in effect trying to throw the election to the party you like least. 

The way to achieve change is by co-opting an existing party from the grassroots up, rather than starting a new one.

Pissed off? Not really, just disappointed that such things aren't well understood.


----------



## Tad

GettingFatter1 said:


> Well thats good to hear, my family is a bunch of conservative republicans, and after spending time in Texas I just learned to keep my mouth shut. And I havnt read that but I will look it up, thanks for the recommendation.



Sounds like you should go hit up the Hyde Park board, and get some opinions off your chest--it is a great place to say your piece. You may well get challenged, and even virtually filibustered, but that doesn't mean you aren't being read


----------



## AuntHen

Unpopular opinions are wanted in this thread, hence the title all you debaters need to take a chill pill


----------



## lucca23v2

> Originally Posted by GettingFatter1
> 
> Well thats good to hear, my family is a bunch of conservative republicans, and after spending time in Texas I just learned to keep my mouth shut. And I havnt read that but I will look it up, thanks for the recommendation.





Tad said:


> Sounds like you should go hit up the Hyde Park board, and get some opinions off your chest--it is a great place to say your piece. You may well get challenged, and even virtually filibustered, but that doesn't mean you aren't being read



I agree with Tad~~ Hyde Park is a good place to share your views. 

Just a word of caution, many of those in there, (some moderators included, *as well as myself*) can be, malevolent, acrimonious, depricating and down right obnoxious. You have to have a strong character and let things slide off your back sort to speak. So if you are one that is easily offended, I would tread lightly in that forum.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I think skinny jeans look atrocious on everybody. They were just as fugly in the 80s too.


----------



## Blackjack

I do not understand the appeal of Bob's Burgers, nor the specific love that people have for Tina Belcher in that show.


----------



## violetviolets

fat9276 said:


> I love bees! Honey, bumble, sand, etc. They make me smile and happy. Always so busy and flitting from flower to flower, living in the sunshine. Sand bees are my favorite because they can't sting. I give respect to the others because they can sting but I know they only do it for protection. They aren't like wasps who are all mental and just like to sting because they get all grumpy when it's hot or because you were available.
> 
> 
> Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :happy:



Agree! Bees are wonderful; so cute and fat. On the other hand, wasps are _evil_...

My unpopular opinion is that perfect lawns are annoying. Clearly pesticides are involved if your lawn is so damn green and lush where we live.


----------



## bayone

violetviolets said:


> Agree! Bees are wonderful; so cute and fat.



I'm less nervous of bumble bees than I am of honey bees -- the latter can only sting once, but they're sworn to die defending the hive. Bumble bees, OTOH, are solitary; they can sting, but generally they don't want trouble.


----------



## Saoirse

Blackjack said:


> I do not understand the appeal of Bob's Burgers, nor the specific love that people have for Tina Belcher in that show.



Prob cause Tina is voiced by a dude and thats his actual voice haha. And shes HILARIOUS. Always talking about butts. Personally, Im in love with Gene and his bathroom humor.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

violetviolets said:


> My unpopular opinion is that perfect lawns are annoying. Clearly pesticides are involved if your lawn is so damn green and lush where we live.



A "perfect" lawn is not the healthiest of lawns. It's a monoculture, not unlike those clubs that admit members of only one ethnic group. I like a lawn with different kinds of grass, a bit of clover and perhaps some native flowers, beautiful in its diversity.


----------



## Goreki

KHayes666 said:


> People who tell someone to "get cancer" should get it themselves. How's that for karma?


Which means because of this post you'd get it yourself. How's that for logic?


----------



## Anjula

Goreki said:


> Which means because of this post you'd get it yourself. How's that for logic?



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zXDo4dL7SU"]ba dum tss[/ame]


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A "perfect" lawn is not the healthiest of lawns. It's a monoculture, not unlike those clubs that admit members of only one ethnic group. I like a lawn with different kinds of grass, a bit of clover and perhaps some native flowers, beautiful in its diversity.



Well said. A lawn without clover is a day without sunshine.


----------



## CleverBomb

And a day without sunshine is, like, night.


----------



## fat hiker

CleverBomb said:


> And a day without sunshine is, like, night.



And a lawn without clover is just, grass.


----------



## CleverBomb

fat hiker said:


> And a lawn without clover is just, grass.


Which is now legal in WA and CO.


----------



## ODFFA

CleverBomb said:


> Which is now legal in WA and CO.



Progressiveness woot! Isn't it endearing how they take such an interest in yard work :happy:

~~~~~~~~~~~~ ( <--- because I couldn't think of a segue? Heh.)
My unpopular opinion for today: Justin Bieber is a human being.


----------



## bayone

ODFFA said:


> My unpopular opinion for today: Justin Bieber is a human being.




You mean he's not a cardboard cutout? I saw him once at the Shopper's Drug Mart advertising cologne or soothing, and he was a cardboard cutout.


----------



## AuntHen

I very heartily dislike baguettes, bagels, pizza dough, *insert bread product here* that are baked on cornmeal. Please stop doing that! It's like eating edible sandpaper on the bottom :doh:


Oh and Rhubarb sucks!


----------



## MrSensible

*Disclaimer* This might be a bit too morbid for this thread, and I'm not so sure it's all that unpopular but I figured I'd add it anyway. I was writing to a friend earlier, and while touching on more sensitive subjects like death, it dawned on me how much I dislike open-casket viewings. Of all the memories you have of your loved ones, is a lifeless depiction (or as my aforementioned friend cleverly put it, "a plastic or waxwork model of them") of what they once were really the last image you want of them? 

The first viewing I ever went to was of my 16 year old cousin Jill who died of cystic fibrosis. I was 16 at the time too, and only about a month prior, I was hanging out with her at a family reunion and having a terrific time. I think she had the best time of all of us, as those reunions were such a big thing for her. Those were the memories that meant something and I honestly would have preferred that they had been the last. Seeing her in that casket with makeup and clothes on that she probably would have never worn by choice, was a gut wrenching experience for me, and I think it even gave me nightmares. Despite all the great memories I have of her, that last image will always be there and I kind of wish it wasn't...

If I offended anyone here, I'm sorry. I know that viewings offer closure to many people and I can completely respect that. These are just my sole views on the matter.


----------



## Melian

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think skinny jeans look atrocious on everybody. They were just as fugly in the 80s too.



FUCK YES.

And spandex "pants," too. 

Related unpopular opinion: I fucking love phat pants and still wear them 3-4 days per week. My antiques from the 90's


----------



## bayone

MrSensible said:


> it dawned on me how much I dislike open-casket viewings.



My sympathies re your cousin. Years ago, I avoided the funeral of a junior-high classmate of mine because I didn't think I'd be able to handle it; and several of our friends came back extremely shaken because it had been open-casket. Since then I've only seen it done at visitations (and not for anybody I knew well.) It does seem very Victorian, but I suppose some people must find it helpful to be able to take a last look.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

fat9276 said:


> I very heartily dislike baguettes, bagels, pizza dough, *insert bread product here* that are baked on cornmeal. Please stop doing that! It's like eating edible sandpaper on the bottom :doh:



Worse yet, when you slice the aforementioned bread product, half the cornmeal(but _only_ half) gets on the cutting board, from which it insidiously spreads to every flat surface in the kitchen before you can wipe it up.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

fat9276 said:


> Oh and Rhubarb sucks!



An otherwise sane supermarket chain here has ruined their otherwise superlative strawberry pies by putting RHUBARB into them!


----------



## MrSensible

bayone said:


> My sympathies re your cousin. Years ago, I avoided the funeral of a junior-high classmate of mine because I didn't think I'd be able to handle it; and several of our friends came back extremely shaken because it had been open-casket. Since then I've only seen it done at visitations (and not for anybody I knew well.) It does seem very Victorian, but I suppose some people must find it helpful to be able to take a last look.



Thanks . A classmate/casual friend of mine died in Junior High too, so likewise, you have my sympathies as well. I didn't go to the viewing either, but I heard about it in vivid detail and yeah... *shivers*. 

You're right though; the process seems to offer closure for many people and that's something. I'm just not sure I'll ever be able to feel the same way about it.


----------



## Yakatori

I think, on a certain level, it's rooted in commercialism. I mean, look, why do you need a diamond-engagement ring? Because it's expected.... Because, certain vested interests spend a lot of money to promote the idea that you're supposed to spend a certain amount... 

This is not so different. Back when people weren't as widely photographed, recorded, etc... it made some sense. But, honestly, how many people do you really think get something out of that. Anywhere close to enough to justify the expense? Not to mention, of course, how uncomfortable it obviously makes most people.

It's morbid, creepy, & gross. If a very close immediate family-member (mother, father, spouse, sibling, adult child-of) wants to briefly view the body very shortly after death, I suppose that's alright, not so weird. But-otherwise, to me, it's just kind of tacky. And, I guess, one of the those things we don't really question because we figure it'll all be over-with soon-enough....


----------



## MrSensible

Yakatori said:


> I think, on a certain level, it's rooted in commercialism. I mean, look, why do you need a diamond-engagement ring? Because it's expected.... Because, certain vested interests spend a lot of money to promote the idea that you're supposed to spend a certain amount...
> 
> This is not so different. Back when people weren't as widely photographed, recorded, etc... it made some sense. But, honestly, how many people do you really think get something out of that. Anywhere close to enough to justify the expense? Not to mention, of course, how uncomfortable it obviously makes most people.
> 
> It's morbid, creepy, & gross. If a very close immediate family-member (mother, father, spouse, sibling, adult child-of) wants to briefly view the body very shortly after death, I suppose that's alright, not so weird. But-otherwise, to me, it's just kind of tacky. And, I guess, one of the those things we don't really question because we figure it'll all be over-with soon-enough....



Yeah, that's a good point. I hadn't really considered just how grounded in tradition that kind of thing is. Still, just going by personal observation, it does appear to be quite important to some, rather than just an uncomfortable obligation. My dad, for instance, actually even recorded a short video of my grandfather during his viewing. It was a disturbing thing to see as a kid, but it obviously meant something to him.

I'm with you though -- I'd rather my last memories of someone I care about be of them living and enjoying life. That's how I'd prefer to be remembered as well.



Melian said:


> FUCK YES.
> 
> And spandex "pants," too.
> 
> Related unpopular opinion: I fucking love phat pants and still wear them 3-4 days per week. My antiques from the 90's



Can't believe I missed this. I used to rock the shit out of said phat pants. I had a collection of JNCOs with pant legs that could probably match the circumference of a man-hole -- no joke. Paired with my old Vans (really good shoes, I don't care what anyone says), I always felt like such a stylish mofo. I may have to dig them up again, just for old time's sake. Not that I can fit into them anymore...


----------



## loopytheone

Yakatori said:


> It's morbid, creepy, & gross. If a very close immediate family-member (mother, father, spouse, sibling, adult child-of) wants to briefly view the body very shortly after death, I suppose that's alright, not so weird. But-otherwise, to me, it's just kind of tacky. And, I guess, one of the those things we don't really question because we figure it'll all be over-with soon-enough....



I know when my brother died me, my sister and my mother all went to view the body in the chapel of rest a few days after his death. Partially this was because they needed somebody to confirm the identity of the body but also because it gives you a sense of... I dunno how to say it really. For me it a gave me a sense of acceptance. I had seen the body myself and there was no way in which there was a mistake, or that it was all a bad dream or that it was secretly somebody else in that coffin... the funeral was closed casket, I believe? To be honest I don't remember that much about it other than the candle I kept staring at and that my best friend from Scotland and her little brother came down to see me. But I don't remember it being open casket, though it wouldn't have bothered me if it was. 

My grandma and both grandad's on my mum's side were closed casket, though I did get to wait around with my grandfathers corpse in the hospital for the best part of a day before they took it away...



MrSensible said:


> Can't believe I missed this. I used to rock the shit out of said phat pants. I had a collection of JNCOs with pant legs that could probably match the circumference of a man-hole -- no joke. Paired with my old Vans (really good shoes, I don't care what anyone says), I always felt like such a stylish mofo. I may have to dig them up again, just for old time's sake. Not that I can fit into them anymore...



Clearly you should dig them out, put them on anyway and take pictures for all the perv- I mean, for all the sweet and wonderful ladies here! =p


----------



## bayone

MrSensible said:


> My dad, for instance, actually even recorded a short video of my grandfather during his viewing.




That reminds me... A friend of mine _did_ have a much-needed laugh at his father's viewing because it was semi-open casket: the lid was in two halves, and only the top half was open to show the face and torso. 

After a while his small nephew came up to him and whispered "Uncle Steven --- is Grandpa wearing pants?"


----------



## x0emnem0x

loopytheone said:


> Clearly you should dig them out, put them on anyway and take pictures for all the perv- I mean, for all the sweet and wonderful ladies here! =p



I second this motion.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Clearly you should dig them out, put them on anyway and take pictures for all the perv- I mean, for all the sweet and wonderful ladies here! =p





x0emnem0x said:


> I second this motion.



Thirded! :happy:

(Even though I.....don't quite know what phat pants are.)


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> I know when my brother died me, my sister and my mother all went to view the body in the chapel of rest a few days after his death. Partially this was because they needed somebody to confirm the identity of the body but also because it gives you a sense of... I dunno how to say it really.



Closure?


When my aunt died I had a very hard time accepting it because I had just visited her delivering Christmas presents the week before. For me, the open casket viewing made it worse. I don't want to go into detail, but they just didn't do a very good job on her, especially for a woman who died peacefully in her sleep. I had to check that we hadn't walked into someone else's service by mistake.


----------



## loopytheone

tankyguy said:


> Closure?
> 
> 
> When my aunt died I had a very hard time accepting it because I had just visited her delivering Christmas presents the week before. For me, the open casket viewing made it worse. I don't want to go into detail, but they just didn't do a very good job on her, especially for a woman who died peacefully in her sleep. I had to check that we hadn't walked into someone else's service by mistake.



I thought about saying closure but I wasn't sure if that was the word, really? I was only 13 when it happened and for many years the thoughts and the memories just destroyed me and my family so closure doesn't quite seem right as it implies things went back to normal afterwards? I am not sure... 

To be fair to them there sometimes isn't that much they can do. Even for people who died peacefully there is a degree of... well, a degree of swelling and bloating that can make them not look much like the person you knew in life.


----------



## lucca23v2

I was never a big fan of open caskets. It does seem to give some people closure. However, for others, as in the case of my cousin, some want to use it as a platform to talk about themselves.

This was a big argument between my cosuin and I about open casket or cremation. My mother didn't like the idea of cremation, but she absolutely HATED the idea of her body put in a casket and as she put it "Paraded" infront of people to look at her. 

The argument got so bad that we both said severe words to each other and to this day we don't speak, but in the end, we cremated my mother and spread her ashes in Puerto Rico. No open casket. We chose to have a memorial service sans body/casket/ashes for my mother.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I can't help but think "well don't go look at the body."

I've been to so many god damn funerals. I've seen people actually being buried (which apparently doesn't happen in the states out of respect), open caskets, closed caskets, cremations and other types of ceremonies. 

If someone had an open casket and I didn't want to see them I just...wouldn't go up?


----------



## fat hiker

"Big" tattoes - the one that look like whole scenes and cover an entire upper arm, shoulder, pec, thigh, back - are ugly. Sometimes they're spectacular, but they're still ugly wastes of human skin.


----------



## loopytheone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't help but think "well don't go look at the body."
> 
> I've been to so many god damn funerals. I've seen people actually being buried (which apparently doesn't happen in the states out of respect), open caskets, closed caskets, cremations and other types of ceremonies.
> 
> If someone had an open casket and I didn't want to see them I just...wouldn't go up?



I remember when we buried my brother the whole day turned out to be like something from a really bad and morbid sitcom. First off I had to go into school and convince my teacher that although I turned up to registration I couldn't stay or they would bury him without me, rushed home, rushed to the graveyard and... nobody was there. No ashes, no people to bury it, no hole, nothing. 

Turns out they went to the wrong graveyard and dug a hole there and we had to try and guide them across the local area over the phone to the graveyard they were supposed to be at. They eventually turned up and then had to actually phone somebody to work out where they were supposed to bury the ashes because there weren't supposed to be anymore buried at this graveyard. 

Eventually he got buried but my god they didn't half make a song and dance about it!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> I remember when we buried my brother the whole day turned out to be like something from a really bad and morbid sitcom. First off I had to go into school and convince my teacher that although I turned up to registration I couldn't stay or they would bury him without me, rushed home, rushed to the graveyard and... nobody was there. No ashes, no people to bury it, no hole, nothing.
> 
> Turns out they went to the wrong graveyard and dug a hole there and we had to try and guide them across the local area over the phone to the graveyard they were supposed to be at. They eventually turned up and then had to actually phone somebody to work out where they were supposed to bury the ashes because there weren't supposed to be anymore buried at this graveyard.
> 
> Eventually he got buried but my god they didn't half make a song and dance about it!


That sounds fucking awful. What a terrible thing to happen. Everyone makes mistakes but you would hope that someone in this line of work would double check something like this.


----------



## Tad

Loopy--that is appalling. Although you are right that it could make for a heck of a sit-com episode (oh, if only they were still making Father Ted....). I can't imagine what you must have been going through at the time, however. I'm almost hoping you were still too much in shock to react much. 

On the broader topic, I'd rather have something like a memorial service than a funeral per se. Get together with others who knew me, share some stories, etc. And let some efficient and not-involved crew quietly cremate me, and one or two people close to me do what they would those.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

loopytheone said:


> I remember when we buried my brother the whole day turned out to be like something from a really bad and morbid sitcom. First off I had to go into school and convince my teacher that although I turned up to registration I couldn't stay or they would bury him without me, rushed home, rushed to the graveyard and... nobody was there. No ashes, no people to bury it, no hole, nothing.
> 
> Turns out they went to the wrong graveyard and dug a hole there and we had to try and guide them across the local area over the phone to the graveyard they were supposed to be at. They eventually turned up and then had to actually phone somebody to work out where they were supposed to bury the ashes because there weren't supposed to be anymore buried at this graveyard.
> 
> Eventually he got buried but my god they didn't half make a song and dance about it!



Wow talk about fuckin up at work. That's ridiculous.


----------



## pagan22

I don't understand why forums like this that celebrate size acceptance are so full of liberal feminists, men as well as the women. Is it supposed to go with that territory or something? Makes people like me even more of a lone wolf and an outsider.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

pagan22 said:


> I don't understand why forums like this that celebrate size acceptance are so full of liberal feminists, men as well as the women. Is it supposed to go with that territory or something? Makes people like me even more of a lone wolf and an outsider.



Please don't take this as an attack, I'm genuinely curious. 

What do you mean? And what do you consider yourself when you say "people like me?"


----------



## Saoirse

HOPEFULLY a very unpopular opinion....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiaYDPRedWQ"]this song[/ame] is fucking awesome 



im annoyed at how much i love it


----------



## pagan22

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Please don't take this as an attack, I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> What do you mean? And what do you consider yourself when you say "people like me?"



I'm a conservative. I've noticed a lot of people who speak out in favor of conservatism, not as it relates to political parties or religion but rather for other issues, are pounced upon by those who I would say are extreme leftists. It's their way or the highway type of attitude. Kinda scary actually because I like this forum, but that's what made me leave for such a long time the last time I visited. Conservatives are very unwelcome here as they have a difference of opinion or belief. However, I haven't yet seen a conservative shove anything down a person's throat like the liberals often do. Their attacks are scathing.


----------



## lucca23v2

pagan22 said:


> I'm a conservative. I've noticed a lot of people who speak out in favor of conservatism, not as it relates to political parties or religion but rather for other issues, are pounced upon by those who I would say are extreme leftists. It's their way or the highway type of attitude. Kinda scary actually because I like this forum, but that's what made me leave for such a long time the last time I visited. Conservatives are very unwelcome here as they have a difference of opinion or belief. However, I haven't yet seen a conservative shove anything down a person's throat like the liberals often do. Their attacks are scathing.



lol.. say far away from Hyde Park...lol

Yes conservatives do tend to get bashed... but liberals get bashed too in other threads.. you just have to remember to let things slide off your back...


----------



## pagan22

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. say far away from Hyde Park...lol
> 
> Yes conservatives do tend to get bashed... but liberals get bashed too in other threads.. you just have to remember to let things slide off your back...



I learned that a long time ago. Lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I always sing a little jingle in my head if I click on Hyde Park and it goes 

Hyde park, hyde park, lets all go act like cunts!


----------



## lille

Nutella is highly overrated.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I always sing a little jingle in my head if I click on Hyde Park and it goes
> 
> Hyde park, hyde park, lets all go act like cunts!



it is a good thing you don't live too close to NYC... you would get me into so much trouble.


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> Nutella is highly overrated.



Amen! I do not like it at all. or fluff.. yuck!


----------



## lille

lucca23v2 said:


> Amen! I do not like it at all. or fluff.. yuck!



Ewww, I have never eaten fluff and have no desire to. The kids at my internship were eating it with a spoon the other day, so gross.


----------



## pagan22

I can't get enough of marshmallow fluff or nutella. ;-)


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> Clearly you should dig them out, put them on anyway and take pictures for all the perv- I mean, for all the sweet and wonderful ladies here! =p





x0emnem0x said:


> I second this motion.





ODFFA said:


> Thirded! :happy:
> 
> (Even though I.....don't quite know what phat pants are.)



Well damn, I'm flattered :blush:. I'm not sure it's possible to make pants like that look sexy though; no matter how eh, awkwardly tight they may be now. They'd probably look more like wide-leg chaps at this point, heh.

Here are a few examples of the pants in question, Odette:










I had some just as wide, if not wider. They could actually be fairly practical at times, given how absurdly large the pockets were.




bayone said:


> That reminds me... A friend of mine _did_ have a much-needed laugh at his father's viewing because it was semi-open casket: the lid was in two halves, and only the top half was open to show the face and torso.
> 
> After a while his small nephew came up to him and whispered "Uncle Steven --- is Grandpa wearing pants?"



Wow, as depressing of a situation that was/is, it probably would have been impossible to not at least crack a smile after that . Just goes to show you how important humor is in life. It can help ease some the most grim situations -- even if only just a little.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't help but think "well don't go look at the body."
> 
> I've been to so many god damn funerals. I've seen people actually being buried (which apparently doesn't happen in the states out of respect), open caskets, closed caskets, cremations and other types of ceremonies.
> 
> If someone had an open casket and I didn't want to see them I just...wouldn't go up?



Well, in the case with my cousin, we really didn't have much choice in the matter. My dad's side of the family is pretty old fashioned in that regard, so it would have been considered blatantly rude to not go up and pay our respects in person. I'd imagine it's like that with many viewings -- at least when they involve family. 



loopytheone said:


> I remember when we buried my brother the whole day turned out to be like something from a really bad and morbid sitcom. First off I had to go into school and convince my teacher that although I turned up to registration I couldn't stay or they would bury him without me, rushed home, rushed to the graveyard and... nobody was there. No ashes, no people to bury it, no hole, nothing.
> 
> Turns out they went to the wrong graveyard and dug a hole there and we had to try and guide them across the local area over the phone to the graveyard they were supposed to be at. They eventually turned up and then had to actually phone somebody to work out where they were supposed to bury the ashes because there weren't supposed to be anymore buried at this graveyard.
> 
> Eventually he got buried but my god they didn't half make a song and dance about it!



I just have to reiterate what's already been said here -- that's fucking ridiculous. Adding suspense and extra grief to an already sad, stressful day is really terrible. I know everyone makes mistakes, but c'mon; getting the right address should be elementary shit when it comes to performing services like that. 

Also, for what it's worth, I'm really sorry about your brother . Jill was my closest cousin, so I can at least partially relate to how difficult that must have been to go through.


----------



## Yakatori

^Funny that you mention that, the video; because, not so recently, I was driving my folks out of state for this, I guess, funeral & viewing. And, in fact, we did have at least one person, not-quite (current) immediate-family, who was rather conspicuous in making a video of everyone entering the viewing. And I just couldn't quite help but to think (quietly-to myself) aufkm? 



loopytheone said:


> ...my sister and my mother all went to view the body... Partially this was because they needed somebody to confirm the identity of the body


I'm sorry you had to go through any of that. But, even as can I see why any of you would've all wanted to go together, my first thought is of the person whose body it is. Honestly, I wouldn't want for my mother (or father) to even have the opportunity to view my body in that context. Or any of my siblings. 

A spouse, if I had one, is a little different. Or some of my closest friends. And, of course, only if there was an actual need to do so....



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> "_...If someone had an open casket and I didn't want to see them I just...wouldn't go up?_"


I can certainly appreciate the clean logic of this. I mean, it makes sense, right? 

Except for just the mechanics of it, the reality of how it plays-out in RL, where the wheels meet the road. It's just....such that....you do, kind of, end up feeling obligated to waltz right up to this bier & pray. As if literally to the carcass-itself.

And it always feels so weird and surreal for me. Unnatural. Certainly, I want to be respectful and focused on cooperating or appropriately participating with whatever rites' being observed therein. But my mind just starts to wander. I start thinking of all these different things, like a cold, cooked turkey (leftovers) that all the meat's been picked off of. But the foil's been unwrapped and re-wrapped so many times you just start to wonder what you're even supposed to do with it.

I like tradition. But, you know, not just tradition for the sake of it. Not coming from an unexamined place. Long-standing traditions like that should be re-thought from time to time. Re-measured against whatever current situation or circumstance. 



pagan22 said:


> "_I don't understand why forums like this that celebrate size acceptance are so full of liberal feminists, men as well as the women. Is it supposed to go with that territory or something? Makes people like me even more of a lone wolf and an outsider....I'm a conservative. I've noticed a lot of people who speak out in favor of conservatism, not as it relates to political parties or religion but rather for other issues, are pounced upon by those who I would say are extreme leftists. It's their way or the highway type of attitude. Kinda scary actually because I like this forum, but that's what made me leave for such a long time the last time I visited. Conservatives are very unwelcome here as they have a difference of opinion or belief. However, *I haven't yet seen a conservative shove anything down a person's throat *like the liberals often do. Their attacks are scathing._"


You can be both conservative and feminist. Indeed, many people who consider themselves either liberal or conservative are actually little of both, in different respects. 

For my part, I don't really consider any lables perfectly appropriate to describe my disposition. I just try to keep it real.

Also, I would guess that some the experiences you will tend to encounter are at least in part driven by how you self-identify. That is, if conservatism is something you already generally like, what conceivable purpose could it possibly serve to force-feed (that) to such a person? Whereas, for those ideas you would otherwise reject, it makes perfect sense to be at least a little more aggressive in trying to get them across. 



Saoirse said:


> "_HOPEFULLY a very unpopular opinion....
> 
> this song is fucking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> im annoyed at how much i love it _"


I find it sort of interesting & clever how she's being kind of (kitschy?)[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuNTO31FlY8"]kitschy[/ame] in a lot of her videos, maybe so as to recontextualize her very un-punk marriage to the lead singer Nickleback. I like it. I find it funny and don't let it bother me too much. Although, like you, I'm still not so sure about it all. As I'm also not so sure of how popular that is or not.


----------



## ODFFA

Yakatori said:


> Indeed, many people who consider themselves either liberal or conservative are actually little of both, in different respects.



I really like this take on it. I see this liberal/conservative thing as more of a dial than an either/or switch. And even then, it can be all too easy to assume things about your conservativeness/liberal-mindedness that aren't as across-the-board valid as you'd like to think. We've placed way-too-high stakes on these concepts of 'liberal' and 'conservative.'

(And it would seem you've infected me with hyphenitis, Yak  )


----------



## Amaranthine

pagan22 said:


> I'm a conservative. I've noticed a lot of people who speak out in favor of conservatism, not as it relates to political parties or religion but rather for other issues, are pounced upon by those who I would say are extreme leftists. It's their way or the highway type of attitude. Kinda scary actually because I like this forum, but that's what made me leave for such a long time the last time I visited. Conservatives are very unwelcome here as they have a difference of opinion or belief. However, I haven't yet seen a conservative shove anything down a person's throat like the liberals often do. Their attacks are scathing.



In regards to your previous post as well. Do you mean like...social issues? I don't think it's that surprising, to be honest. As a board of people who love fatties, one can lose sight of fat acceptance as an actual issue. Accepting + approving of fat is controversial in its own right, sadly. So people who are sympathetic to the fat acceptance movement/defy the norms of attraction may also have more liberal attitudes towards other issues. Certainly not a rule, but I think it makes sense. 

I think there can definitely be a huge lack of empathy between high degrees of conservatism and liberalism - and that contributes to "attacks" feeling so scathing. For example, if someone viewed obesity strictly as a disease/impairment to be discouraged and was against fat acceptance...they would find this forum appalling. Whereas it's very difficult for most of us to empathize with that reaction, because it's something we find attractive. Am I defending "attacking" other sides? No. But I think it can sometimes be the result of, "Oh my god, I am just not biologically wired to comprehend how the other side thinks, and my side feels _so completely natural!_" I've been guilty of this myself :/ 

I think the positions themselves may lend to different reactions to disagreement. Very generally speaking - if conservatism generally favors keeping things how they have been, it's more an issue of "Just keep things the same, instead of accepting this thing that has thus far been considered as wrong/bad." Whereas the liberal may get more indigent because they perceive a certain side to be unjustifiably _wronged_. 



ODFFA said:


> I really like this take on it. I see this liberal/conservative thing as more of a dial than an either/or switch. And even then, it can be all too easy to assume things about your conservativeness/liberal-mindedness that aren't as across-the-board valid as you'd like to think. We've placed way-too-high stakes on these concepts of 'liberal' and 'conservative.'
> 
> (And it would seem you've infected me with hyphenitis, Yak  )



I like this too. And the terms are so general and applied to SO many different areas, I honestly have no idea what exactly someone is talking about most of the time. It's frustrating that things are often that black and white when actually put into practice, because it's naturally polarizing and I feel like that creates more conflict than necessary.


----------



## MrSensible

^ So much combined wisdom in the posts above. Just one of the many things I love about this board.



Yakatori said:


> ^Funny that you mention that, the video; because, not so recently, I was driving my folks out of state for this, I guess, funeral & viewing. And, in fact, we did have at least one person, not-quite (current) immediate-family, who was rather conspicuous in making a video of everyone entering the viewing. And I just couldn't quite help but to think (quietly-to myself) aufkm?



Yeah... that's... what the fuck.


----------



## Tad

pagan22 said:


> I'm a conservative. I've noticed a lot of people who speak out in favor of conservatism, not as it relates to political parties or religion but rather for other issues, are pounced upon by those who I would say are extreme leftists. It's their way or the highway type of attitude. Kinda scary actually because I like this forum, but that's what made me leave for such a long time the last time I visited. Conservatives are very unwelcome here as they have a difference of opinion or belief. However, I haven't yet seen a conservative shove anything down a person's throat like the liberals often do. Their attacks are scathing.



First, sorry if you have been attacked. That is never fun (although it happens to all of us at time)

One factor to consider is that a site like this pulls people in from all over the place-- from many countries, and from all sorts of social, ethnic, and cultural groups. There are few places in real life, and not even so many on-line, that pull in this diverse a group. The result is that we absolutely do hit all sorts of cases, in all sorts of ways, where something that is absolutely true for one person is not at all for another. 

This can result in some pretty strong comments that seem to come out of the blue, when your reality and someone elses cross paths unexpectedly! But the thing is that we can fight over all of these, which pretty much makes the boards impossible, or we can accept almost whatever, choose not to engage on most of the disagreements, and live and let live  which Id say is a more classically liberal take on the world (not talking modern party politics here). I think that may make the site overall more inviting for those who have more of that sort of attitude. 

If you cant stand talking with someone who has kids who is in a polyamorous relationship, if you cant deal with the person who quits a job and goes back on social support because they didnt like their bosses attitude, if you dont want to associate the person who is open about smoking weed, and so on and so forth..you are that much more likely to move away from this site, or else have only a very narrow engagement here. So yes, I suspect that over time, that creates a liberal (again lower case l) overall attitude here--and it also attracts people in particular who appreciate that openness. 

Some of the people who really like the openness can be pretty defensive of it. there are a lot of places in the world where we can get judged, fewer where we can just be accepted (IMO). Which can create the odd paradox that those who like the openness may judge those who don't, and that the place becomes less open to those who have less laissez-faire view of the world?

(all this is just my speculation / observations, not based on any particular data or rigorous analysis)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

"Lawyer fucked me, everybody is innocent in here. Didn't you know that?" 

Haha


----------



## RentonBob

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "Lawyer fucked me, everybody is innocent in here. Didn't you know that?"
> 
> Haha



Tried to give you some Shawshank rep but, I have to spread it around more haha...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Haha. All good, thanks buddy.


----------



## ToniTails

i still love low-ride elephant leg jeans, cropped tops, and chucks- stuck in the 90's forever i spose


----------



## KittyKitten

Dear God, I constantly fantasize about my married coworker taking me from behind in the lab storage room. He no longer works at the job. Of course I wouldn't have acted on it, but it doesn't hurt to imagine.


----------



## EMH1701

I hate parties and other obligatory social events. I hate trying to make small talk with people I barely know. I only go to them when I have to.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

G&L basses made before Leo Fender died smoke fender basses of today. I would even put my G&L up against pre CBS made fenders, in solid overall quality they are on the same level.


----------



## penguin

pagan22 said:


> I don't understand why forums like this that celebrate size acceptance are so full of liberal feminists, men as well as the women. Is it supposed to go with that territory or something? Makes people like me even more of a lone wolf and an outsider.



I'm not sure if you don't understand feminism or if you're not supportive of equality.


----------



## Esther

penguin said:


> I'm not sure if you don't understand feminism or if you're not supportive of equality.



^^

Uh yeah, this.

Feminism is just acknowledging that women do not have equal rights in this world, which is very easy to look around and see, and believing that it needs to change.

People who believe in this make you feel like an outsider?


----------



## fat hiker

pagan22 said:


> I'm a conservative. I've noticed a lot of people who speak out in favor of conservatism, not as it relates to political parties or religion but rather for other issues, are pounced upon by those who I would say are extreme leftists. It's their way or the highway type of attitude. Kinda scary actually because I like this forum, but that's what made me leave for such a long time the last time I visited. Conservatives are very unwelcome here as they have a difference of opinion or belief. However, I haven't yet seen a conservative shove anything down a person's throat like the liberals often do. Their attacks are scathing.



There's sometimes some attacking here, but from where I sit, it seems to come in all flavours and styles.

Now, when you say 'conservative', what are you referring to? British conservative, traditionally meaning preservation of the past, opposing change unless necessary, supporting traditional social roles? Current American conservative, which in the Republican version seems to mean opposing homosexuality while supporting tax cuts for the rich, subsidies for big corporations and the deregulation of business (some might say marrying business and government)? Eisenhower conservative, for low deficits, moderate taxes, better infrastructure? Thatcherite conservative, for cutting taxes and the size of government while running large deficits that ensure govenrment has to keep shrinking, and privatisation of government functions (also called Reaganism in the USA)? 

There are many other kinds too - Japanese, Canadian, German, Russian. Which values do you share, and which do you reject, that you feel attacked?


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm late on the funeral/viewing thread. I'm also one that has never liked viewing the dead before their burial. Its always been haunting for me, especially when I've known the person and their battle with cancer has made the body gaunt and very much a shell of the former person.

That said, when I participated in the funeral for my own son and watched people come into the viewing and gaze at the body of a heavily made-up infant boy (tw: he was very blue beforehand), I could feel their discomfort. 

The funeral was hard enough, those years ago. I wish that experience on no one.


----------



## Saisha

Fuzzy said:


> I wish that experience on no one.



I'm very sorry for your loss and hope you continue to find comfort in remembering your loved ones the way they would want to be remembered....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'm probably going to open up a can of worms with this one...

I fucking hate the way everything has to be so politically correct now a days. It's stupid. People say and do dumb shit all the time. Now that social media is a big part of our lives everybody has to get super sensitive about every little thing. 

A perfect example of this would be the Adam Richmond debacle. Now I'm not going to defend the way he speaks to others because he was clearly being a douche canoe, but I will defend him with how this whole thing started. 

You're really going to get offended because he misused a hashtag on Instagram? Really? It's not like he was even trying to use it in the way that it "supposedly" means. The dude lost a lot of weight and used the tag correctly in my opinion. To me the way he used it was more inspiration than some fucking eating disorder. 

What really grinds my gears is that it wasn't even someone who was struggling with anorexia or bulimia. If it was someone struggling with that disorder I can see being offended by it, but it wasn't. It was a fat activist getting offended by it. Whining about him using a hashtag that promotes an unhealthy lifestyle... Let that sink in for a moment. Because the bottom line is when you really think about it even fat activists are promoting an unhealthy lifestyle.


----------



## Esther

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm probably going to open up a can of worms with this one...
> 
> I fucking hate the way everything has to be so politically correct now a days. It's stupid. People say and do dumb shit all the time. Now that social media is a big part of our lives everybody has to get super sensitive about every little thing.
> 
> A perfect example of this would be the Adam Richmond debacle. Now I'm not going to defend the way he speaks to others because he was clearly being a douche canoe, but I will defend him with how this whole thing started.
> 
> You're really going to get offended because he misused a hashtag on Instagram? Really? It's not like he was even trying to use it in the way that it "supposedly" means. The dude lost a lot of weight and used the tag correctly in my opinion. To me the way he used it was more inspiration than some fucking eating disorder.
> 
> What really grinds my gears is that it wasn't even someone who was struggling with anorexia or bulimia. If it was someone struggling with that disorder I can see being offended by it, but it wasn't. It was a fat activist getting offended by it. Whining about him using a hashtag that promotes an unhealthy lifestyle... Let that sink in for a moment. Because the bottom line is when you really think about it even fat activists are promoting an unhealthy lifestyle.



I don't want to get into a debate here, but it wasn't the hashtag people were super upset about. If he had apologized and deleted the picture after having it pointed out, I think this wouldn't have blown up so much. The problem is that someone politely pointed out that he probably shouldn't use that hashtag because it was created within pro-bulimia and pro-anorexia circles, and he lost his shit. It was his crazy, hateful freak-out in response to having upset his fans that people objected to.

Quoting him:

"Do I look like a give a fuck?"

"Grab a razor and draw a bath. I doubt anyone will miss you."

"Oh eat a bag of shit."

"No apology is coming."

"The only fuckup here is your dad's choice to go without a condom."

He also went on to call a woman a cunt.

Doing this in public over social media, in full view of your fans, your bosses and colleagues... just moronic.


----------



## Esther

I'd also like to point out that in a fit of anger, Jonah Hill recently hurled a homophobic slur at paparazzi. He apologized sincerely and as a result, people were pretty open to forgiving him. The way public figures handle mistakes makes a huge difference.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> The way public figures handle mistakes makes a huge difference.



I'd say the way that _anyone _handles a mistake makes a huge difference. Part of why I find teenagers wearisome is that few of them are good at this.


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> I'd say the way that _anyone _handles a mistake makes a huge difference. Part of why I find teenagers wearisome is that few of them are good at this.



How true it is!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

That's why I said I'm not defending the way he talked to people. That's just uncalled for. The whole thing shouldn't have happened in the first place. The way he used the tag was correct for his situation.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's why I said I'm not defending the way he talked to people. That's just uncalled for. The whole thing shouldn't have happened in the first place. The way he used the tag was correct for his situation.



Except he used a word when he didn't know what it meant.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Except he used a word when he didn't know what it meant.



It's all about context in my opinion. When you use it in an unhealthy way then it's bad. Adam wasn't using it in an unhealthy way. I see nothing wrong with using it the way he did. I've seen a ton of people who are obese who use it as motivation to reach their goal. Seeing transformations can really inspire you to be thin. So there's more than just negative opinions on it. It can be positive.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lil BigginZ said:


> It's all about context in my opinion. When you use it in an unhealthy way then it's bad. Adam wasn't using it in an unhealthy way. I see nothing wrong with using it the way he did. I've seen a ton of people who are obese who use it as motivation to reach their goal. Seeing transformations can really inspire you to be thin. So there's more than just negative opinions on it. It can be positive.



The problem is that for the majority of people it *isn't* a positive thing.

If you're clueless that you said something that could potentially upset people/damage them and someone simply lets you know that it does...... would you:
A) Ignore them
B) Tell them you get it (and maybe word it slightly differently)
or
C) Go on psychopathic tirade?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

How do you have time to worry about shit like this? Can you please send me some of this spare time because I need to remodel my bathroom and learn how to install a fuel pump on my truck.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WhiteHotRazor said:


> How do you have time to worry about shit like this? Can you please send me some of this spare time because I need to remodel my bathroom and learn how to install a fuel pump on my truck.



Hahahaha oh my god. 

This is perfect.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> The problem is that for the majority of people it *isn't* a positive thing.



And neither is being fat positive but we still do it. Again, it's all about context. Using it the right way isn't a negative thing.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lil BigginZ said:


> And neither is being fat positive but we still do it. Again, it's all about context. Using it the right way isn't a negative thing.



I've seen the exchange. They weren't asking him not to talk about weight loss or how he's benefited from it. They weren't asking for him to take down the picture. They were just letting him know the tag he used was closely associated with eating disorders.

How is that anything but positive?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> I've seen the exchange. They weren't asking him not to talk about weight loss or how he's benefited from it. They weren't asking for him to take down the picture. They were just letting him know the tag he used was closely associated with eating disorders.
> 
> How is that anything but positive?



Because there is nothing wrong with giving others inspiration to lose weight. He wasn't using the hashtag to promote an eating disorder. He was using it in the right context showing his transformation from being fat to thin. There are plenty of people who use Thinspiration in a good way by looking at before/after pics. Inspiring them to do the same. 

How is that negative?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lil BigginZ said:


> Because there is nothing wrong with giving others inspiration to lose weight. He wasn't using the hashtag to promote an eating disorder. He was using it in the right context showing his transformation from being fat to thin. There are plenty of people who use Thinspiration in a good way by looking at before/after pics. Inspiring them to do the same.
> 
> How is that negative?



It's not. HOWEVER they just happened to bring up in conversation that it was very close to something that IS.

Does THAT mean that they should commit suicide?

Honestly, no-one has a real fucking problem with the hashtag in this.

They have a problem with his behaviour.

I'll damn well use whatever hashtag I please when I post things, but I'm not going to tell people who strike up conversation with me to o kill themselves.

THAT'S the issue. 

Fuck the hashtag.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> It's not. HOWEVER they just happened to bring up in conversation that it was very close to something that IS.
> 
> Does THAT mean that they should commit suicide?
> 
> Honestly, no-one has a real fucking problem with the hashtag in this.
> 
> They have a problem with his behaviour.
> 
> I'll damn well use whatever hashtag I please when I post things, but I'm not going to tell people who strike up conversation with me to o kill themselves.
> 
> THAT'S the issue.
> 
> Fuck the hashtag.



MY whole rant was about the hashtag. I'm not defending his behavior.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lil BigginZ said:


> MY whole rant was about the hashtag. I'm not defending his behavior.



Ah, well. Do go on kind sir. :doh:


----------



## penguin

Lil BigginZ said:


> I fucking hate the way everything has to be so politically correct now a days



I've said it before and I'll say it again: those who have an issue with political correctness are annoyed because they can't act like an asshole any more. 

Why is it more important that someone be able to use slurs and derogatory language rather than be civil and courteous? Why is asking someone to treat others with respect a BAD thing?


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: those who have an issue with political correctness are annoyed because they can't act like an asshole any more.
> 
> Why is it more important that someone be able to use slurs and derogatory language rather than be civil and courteous? Why is asking someone to treat others with respect a BAD thing?




You assume that everyone who has an issue with our way-too-PC-society is just busting a gut to use slurs and derogatory language. WE'RE NOT.

The problem with our way-too-PC-society is that ANYTHING ANYONE says is going to be taken in the wrong way and it'll piss someone off. We are too damn sensitive.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Except he used a word when he didn't know what it meant.



If nobody ever used a word without knowing what it meant, a vast silence would descend upon the world. Personally, I'd be in favor of it.


----------



## penguin

Saoirse said:


> You assume that everyone who has an issue with our way-too-PC-society is just busting a gut to use slurs and derogatory language. WE'RE NOT.
> 
> The problem with our way-too-PC-society is that ANYTHING ANYONE says is going to be taken in the wrong way and it'll piss someone off. We are too damn sensitive.



Again, the message here is that you want it to be okay to be an asshole. It's not. 

Why is it so important to you to be allowed to be offensive? Respecting others may not matter to you, but it still matters to plenty of other people.


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> Again, the message here is that you want it to be okay to be an asshole. It's not.
> 
> Why is it so important to you to be allowed to be offensive? Respecting others may not matter to you, but it still matters to plenty of other people.




whooooooooosh.

nevermind. you aint catchin what im throwin


----------



## penguin

Saoirse said:


> whooooooooosh.
> 
> nevermind. you aint catchin what im throwin



I don't want what you're throwing. It lacks empathy, compassion, and respect.


----------



## Amaranthine

penguin said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again: those who have an issue with political correctness are annoyed because they can't act like an asshole any more.



As someone who dislikes political correctness, I'll agree with you here. 

What makes something offensive? The fact that it has the ability to offend people. I won't do it to people who aren't close to me (because I know they won't give a shit,) but I enjoy being casually offensive. Language, taboo subjects, the whole gamut. But the thing is...I never have _any_ ill-will behind it. I don't consider myself prejudiced against any certain group or idea - and if I did, I wouldn't offensively joke about it. I appreciate comedians who breach those subjects just because I feel it's actually beneficial for things like that to come out in a humorous light. 

Of course, there's the difficulty of discerning whether "offensive" statements and words come from actual hostility or a very flippant sense of humor. That's a problem, sure. But in considering them ALWAYS offensive, we're the ones giving it that power. 

In the end, I can't deny that being an asshole is fun, and I'd prefer to blatantly throw things like that in the open, rather than having to "tip-toe" around them like they're something to make a huge deal over. Unfortunately, a lot of that is dependent upon the individual and how emotionally they react to things. 

So you might say it's absurd to not be courteous, because some people are sensitive and will get offended. But on the flip side, it requires everyone who thinks it's crazy for it to be considered big deal to seriously dampen their expression.


----------



## Esther

Lil BigginZ said:


> And neither is being fat positive but we still do it. Again, it's all about context. Using it the right way isn't a negative thing.



I get what you're saying, but there really is no correct way to use that hash tag because it has become so closely related to pro-Ana circles. That's what his fans were pointing out to him. It doesn't matter about intention - if you hash tag your photo #thinspiration, your picture is now lumped in with thousands of photos of emaciated bodies that anorexic and bulimic people are searching through and looking at, whether you meant it that way or not. People who are dieting in a healthy way don't usually look at that stuff because well... I doubt they are aiming to starve themselves. Do you have an Instagram? Check out that hash tag, if you do...


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> I don't want what you're throwing. It lacks empathy, compassion, and respect.



Yea thats me! Completely fucking void of empathy, compassion and respect.

You are so fucking out there.


----------



## penguin

Saoirse said:


> Yea thats me! Completely fucking void of empathy, compassion and respect.
> 
> You are so fucking out there.



Last time I checked, "lacks" and "completely fucking void" don't mean the same thing.


----------



## lille

I don't like fireworks.


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> Again, the message here is *that you want it to be okay to be an asshole.* It's not.
> 
> Why is it so important to you to be allowed to be offensive? Respecting others may not matter to you, but it still matters to plenty of other people.




This is pretty judgmental, don't you think? Because she wants people to have thicker skin in this world and has a differing opinion than you, she is an a**hole?

Usually people who have *thick skin* and aren't so dramatically sensitive about every little thing have been through some tough times and realize the world is a tough place. 

You do realize that you basically just called her an a**hole if she thinks other than you right? How is that for being respectful and non offensive?


----------



## penguin

fat9276 said:


> This is pretty judgmental, don't you think? Because she wants people to have thicker skin in this world and has a differing opinion than you, she is an a**hole?
> 
> Usually people who have *thick skin* and aren't so dramatically sensitive about every little thing have been through some tough times and realize the world is a tough place.
> 
> You do realize that you basically just called her an a**hole if she thinks other than you right? How is that for being respectful and non offensive?



Those who are against political correctness want to be able to say what they want, how they want, to who they want, without repercussion. They want to use language that is offensive, abusive, stigmatising, and hurtful, and be absolved of blame if someone is hurt by it. It's not _their_ fault if someone gets upset! right? If you value your "right" to use offensive and damaging language over being a decent person, then your behaviour should be called out.


----------



## AuntHen

penguin said:


> *Those who are against political correctness want to be able to say what they want, how they want, to who they want, without repercussion.* They want to use language that is offensive, abusive, stigmatising, and hurtful, and be absolved of blame if someone is hurt by it. It's not _their_ fault if someone gets upset! right? If you value your "right" to use offensive and damaging language over being a decent person, then your behaviour should be called out.




This is not a true statement just because you say it is and not what she was saying nor what she was doing. She was talking about people being OVERLY PC. When you abuse something it loses it's ability to actually help anyone or anything. It is ABUSED. Which opens the door to the *sue happy* world we are living in right now.


----------



## Saoirse

penguin said:


> Last time I checked, "lacks" and "completely fucking void" don't mean the same thing.



If you look them up in the dictionary... they pretty much mean the same thing. 

void (void)
adj.
1. Containing no matter; empty.
2. Not occupied; unfilled.
3. *Completely lacking*; devoid: void of understanding. See Synonyms at empty.
4. Ineffective; useless.
5. Having no legal force or validity; null: a contract rendered void.
6. Games Lacking cards of a particular suit in a dealt hand.


care to play again? Or am I not being PC enough for you?


----------



## Melian

I am SO offended by this conversation. You guys are going to have to stop right this instant, or I will file a complaint.

For the record, I'm also offended by white bread (it just seems racist), beards, words ending in "ing" (it makes it sooo hard to use the internet, yet this is all I do with my life!), Avogadro's number and tomatoes.

The real problem with political correctness is the people who are offended by everything, not the people who want to be offensive - they will be offensive either way!


----------



## bayone

I don't like pasta cooked al dente. It's tough, and hard to digest.


----------



## Mathias

I hate the My Little Pony fanbase that turns the show into something perverted and creepy.


----------



## Saoirse

Mathias said:


> I hate the My Little Pony fanbase that turns the show into something perverted and creepy.



omg yes. so creepy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Melian said:


> For the record, I'm also offended by white bread (it just seems racist)



It also has no taste whatever. I remember an experiment that was done nearly forty years ago, in which cockroaches starved to death rather than eat Wonder Bread.


----------



## Saisha

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It also has no taste whatever. I remember an experiment that was done nearly forty years ago, in which cockroaches starved to death rather than eat Wonder Bread.



Blech.....


----------



## Amaranthine

Patriotism really bugs me. 

And all the classically patriotic American songs (that I've heard) have the same dumb, lamely bouncy kind of sound.


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Patriotism really bugs me.
> 
> And all the classically patriotic American songs (that I've heard) have the same dumb, lamely bouncy kind of sound.



I agree with you on the modern ones, but I must admit, I do loves me some John Phillip Sousa.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your political correctness and mine are two different things. Right?

Can't make everyone happy. Can't know what every hashtag stands for.

But. If you're someone "famous" or well known, there will ALWAYS be someone calling you out. It doesn't matter what YOUR INTENTION is. There's also no tone, no inflection. Someone will read it the way they want to read it. Maybe the people that have a bigger audience on social media should take a few seconds more and think about putting stuff out there that they might have to defend. And IF you have to defend it, don't stoop to the lows of name calling etc to justify your point. All he had to do is say he wasn't aware of the association of the hashtag with something as unhealthy as the pro ana stuff. End of.

And don't get me started on the whole internet courage thing.

Haha.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Your political correctness and mine are two different things. Right?
> 
> Can't make everyone happy. Can't know what every hashtag stands for.
> 
> But. If you're someone "famous" or well known, there will ALWAYS be someone calling you out. It doesn't matter what YOUR INTENTION is. There's also no tone, no inflection. Someone will read it the way they want to read it. Maybe the people that have a bigger audience on social media should take a few seconds more and think about putting stuff out there that they might have to defend. And IF you have to defend it, don't stoop to the lows of name calling etc to justify your point. All he had to do is say he wasn't aware of the association of the hashtag with something as unhealthy as the pro ana stuff. End of.
> 
> And don't get me started on the whole internet courage thing.
> 
> Haha.



I think this sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Your political correctness and mine are two different things. Right?
> 
> Can't make everyone happy. Can't know what every hashtag stands for.
> 
> But. If you're someone "famous" or well known, there will ALWAYS be someone calling you out. It doesn't matter what YOUR INTENTION is. There's also no tone, no inflection. Someone will read it the way they want to read it. Maybe the people that have a bigger audience on social media should take a few seconds more and think about putting stuff out there that they might have to defend. And IF you have to defend it, don't stoop to the lows of name calling etc to justify your point. All he had to do is say he wasn't aware of the association of the hashtag with something as unhealthy as the pro ana stuff. End of.
> 
> And don't get me started on the whole internet courage thing.
> 
> Haha.


Perfectly stated! Canadian prowess.


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> Patriotism really bugs me.
> 
> And all the classically patriotic American songs (that I've heard) have the same dumb, lamely bouncy kind of sound.





Surlysomething said:


> Your political correctness and mine are two different things. Right?
> 
> Can't make everyone happy. Can't know what every hashtag stands for.
> 
> But. If you're someone "famous" or well known, there will ALWAYS be someone calling you out. It doesn't matter what YOUR INTENTION is. There's also no tone, no inflection. Someone will read it the way they want to read it. Maybe the people that have a bigger audience on social media should take a few seconds more and think about putting stuff out there that they might have to defend. And IF you have to defend it, don't stoop to the lows of name calling etc to justify your point. All he had to do is say he wasn't aware of the association of the hashtag with something as unhealthy as the pro ana stuff. End of.
> 
> And don't get me started on the whole internet courage thing.
> 
> Haha.



Well said. x2


----------



## Dmitra

Once upon a time I loved Legos. I'm not sure when that faded but now they and the horde of pre-fab kits actively annoy me.

:blink:


----------



## loopytheone

From reading this thread, this seems to be an unpopular opinion: I like white bread! It is soft and tasty and doesn't taste malty and bitter to be, like brown bread usually does. Maybe it is to do with what kind of bread you were used to growing up?


----------



## Esther

loopytheone said:


> From reading this thread, this seems to be an unpopular opinion: I like white bread! It is soft and tasty and doesn't taste malty and bitter to be, like brown bread usually does. Maybe it is to do with what kind of bread you were used to growing up?



I like white bread, too. It reminds me of being a kid. I mean I'm not gonna use it for everything but if I'm making cinnamon sugar toast or a grilled cheese with those American cheese slices... gotta be white bread.


----------



## tankyguy

I like warm homemade bread with nothing on it.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> From reading this thread, this seems to be an unpopular opinion: I like white bread!





Esther said:


> I like white bread, too.



I hate to say so, but born & bred anglo-phones know nothing about bread at all - period. 
How's that for an unpopular opinion? 

When I was a kid, I once managed to tie a knot into a double-loaf of Wonderbread on sale in a supermarket. 
My mother was visibly torn whether she should punish me for fooling with food in a supermarket or praise my good taste for realizing this was nutrition and taste-wise garbage masquerading as bread.


----------



## LeoGibson

I really like Ezekiel Bread. To me it tastes better than most other breads out there.


----------



## Surlysomething

I like way more grainier breads these days than I used to. Texture wise, flavour wise. But. Every once in awhile I pick up a good loaf of sesame seed white thick sliced bread to make delicious grilled cheese sandwiches with.

Mmmm...carbs. 

View attachment L5589817.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Boulangerie all the things!! :eat1:


----------



## Esther

agouderia said:


> I hate to say so, but born & bred anglo-phones know nothing about bread at all - period.
> How's that for an unpopular opinion?
> 
> When I was a kid, I once managed to tie a knot into a double-loaf of Wonderbread on sale in a supermarket.
> My mother was visibly torn whether she should punish me for fooling with food in a supermarket or praise my good taste for realizing this was nutrition and taste-wise garbage masquerading as bread.



Oh geez. Like I said though, I have obviously eaten other kinds of bread and am not going to use white bread for everything, nor is it something I keep in my home now that I am an adult. It was a very popular cheap food source for lower middle class families like mine when I was growing up, so eating it reminds me of childhood. It has its time and place, and I am fond of it in those times and places.


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> I hate to say so, but born & bred anglo-phones know nothing about bread at all - period.
> How's that for an unpopular opinion?



I think you need to check the time-stamp on that one. While most of us anglos may have grown up with whatever bread was cheap at the supermarket, there has been a proliferation of bakeries, both retail and wholesale, in more recent years. 

The kids my sons age (he's a teenager) mostly don't consider 'Wonderbread' type products to be a food at all (at least where we live). This has made some interesting moments with cub and scout camps, when some of the kids recoiled from the bread that the leaders had bought (although once hungry enough, kids will eat anything....), and my son has gotten into this with his grandfather more than once, demanding to know how he could ingest that stuff.

And of course many adults have moved beyond what they grew up with, too.

I agree that it is not that same as in continental Europe where there is so much regional variation in bread, here it is more about learning your styles and individual bakeries, which might not help you know exactly what you'll like in the next city down the road. Also the cheap bread here is still horrible. But the vast ignorance of good bread is much less common I think.


----------



## agouderia

Esther said:


> Oh geez. ..... It was a very popular cheap food source for lower middle class families like mine when I was growing up, so eating it reminds me of childhood. It has its time and place, and I am fond of it in those times and places.



Sorry - I know I was an awful brat. 
But I was raised as a true food snob; my mother and grandmother making almost everything from scratch according to the recipes of my great-great-aunt who cooked professionally in a ducal household. 
My grandmother ranted against industrial foods long before that ever ever the nutrionist or eco-geek fashion. It wasn't a money thing at all - my parents where partially students when I was a child - it was more about the family food culture. 



Tad said:


> I think you need to check the time-stamp on that one. While most of us anglos may have grown up with whatever bread was cheap at the supermarket, there has been a proliferation of bakeries, both retail and wholesale, in more recent years.



Yes, I know it's gotten better in the past decade or so. In big cities like New York or DC you can even go to French/Belgian industrial bakery outlets like 'Paul' or 'Pain Quotidien' which offer half-way decent quality.

But good, fresh baker bread still isn't an integral part of the food culture in the '5 eyes'* that can be obtained almost anywhere. The anti-carb hysteria also shows that high quality carbs are not a staple that can be found regularly even in 'normal' supermarkets.


* my rant was also based strongly on my UK experiences by the way. I've lived off Swedish rye crisp for weeks in rural Scotland and the like. 


I knew this was going to be a really unpopular opinion .....


----------



## fat hiker

Amaranthine said:


> ...
> In the end, I can't deny that being an asshole is fun, ...



I think you've summed up the whole problem right there. Fun, yes, but at someone else's expense. And having fun at someone else's expense is called bullying in many circles.

Of course, bullying is acceptable in certain social groups, it seems - thin people bullying fat people, for example.


----------



## lucca23v2

Everything these days is bullying.. and everything needs to be PC. People need to get a thicker skin. My Lord, when did we get so sensitive as a people? 

Fact of the matter is, when you know that you are what is considered "outside of the norm" expect that people will have some push back. Is this right, no. However, you have to understand that it is a human trait to try to push out what is different. Casting out those that were different *was* a way for homo sapiens to ensure that their lineage and there clan would survive and not be tainted. It was for survival. It is just part of our makeup as humans. It is something we can overcome, yes because for most of us, logic takes over and at some point we figure out that the difference is not a big deal, but it is a knee jerk reaction left over from our beginnings.

*In the end, words only have the power you give them. You can chose what will offend you and what won't.* As Madea says, "it is not what people call you, it is what you answer to."


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> * my rant was also based strongly on my UK experiences by the way. I've lived off Swedish rye crisp for weeks in rural Scotland and the like.



I was wondering why you included other english speaking languages in this despite my doubts that you have travelled to them all...

And that probably says more about the area you visited than anything else. Small rural areas with not much around wont have much choice of things. Where I live you can get many different types of bread (which mainly taste awful to me!). I don't think it is really fair to say that nobody who lives in a certain country knows anything about 'x' or that because you live in a certain country or speak a certain language that you can't know anything about 'x'...


----------



## Sasquatch!

Whereas I have traveled to every country an english-speaker has set foot (lie) and can agree with Agouderia that all bread there is shit (lie).
Although to be fair, I did purchase several types of bread in the US and they were all way too sweet with no real texture. (not a lie)


----------



## Amaranthine

fat hiker said:


> I think you've summed up the whole problem right there. Fun, yes, but at someone else's expense. And having fun at someone else's expense is called bullying in many circles.
> 
> Of course, bullying is acceptable in certain social groups, it seems - thin people bullying fat people, for example.



That's where the problem of intent comes in. Bullying has purely hostile and negative connotations. The person WANTS a hurtful reaction. But if I'm being COMPLETELY NOT SERIOUS, it's like an agreement with the person that they will not take it seriously. And they can give it right back. 

It's the vulgar bombast and witty quips that can be entertaining in themselves if a person realizes that it's absurd to have a response of emotional offense to a string of phonemes. If I know someone is pointedly insecure about something, I'll respect them and stay away from it. But to me, the more things that can be made into humor, the better. I'll absolutely make fat jokes to someone _I'm close to_ because it's something that I cannot see as bad. Ever. The same thing with race jokes with my various multicultural friends. 

But I realize people will mostly get their panties in a bunch over this, so I only do it with people who I'm close enough to to know for sure that they'll take it the right way. The only problem there is that there's a large group of people that I can't be myself with, because they're constantly taking things too seriously.


~~~

As for bread, I enjoy white-wheat bread. I prefer the white non-taste for sandwiches (because I pretty much don't like sandwiches...and would prefer to eat the contents without bread...) but hate that normal white bread is so dainty and easy to rip. White-wheat is the perfect buttery grilled cheese.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> As for bread, I enjoy white-wheat bread. I prefer the white non-taste for sandwiches (because I pretty much don't like sandwiches...and would prefer to eat the contents without bread...) but hate that normal white bread is so dainty and easy to rip. White-wheat is the perfect buttery grilled cheese.



I'm sorry, what? It's a sad state of affairs when the basic bread doesn't have wheat in it?


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm sorry, what? It's a sad state of affairs when the basic bread doesn't have wheat in it?



Alright, white WHOLE wheat. So it's closer to the texture and nutritional content of whole wheat bread. And you can spread things on it without slipping the knife through the slice.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Alright, white WHOLE wheat. So it's closer to the texture and nutritional content of whole wheat bread. And you can spread things on it without slipping the knife through the slice.



You guys have the worst bread.

Also, re: previous point..... wasn't it you who claimed my humour was too scathing? :huh:


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> You guys have the worst bread.
> 
> Also, re: previous point..... wasn't it you who claimed my humour was too scathing? :huh:



You're just a jerk. IT'S DIFFERENT. 

I do not remember doing so. Though I'm more likely to take issue if the subject of the scathing humor is someone who is not involved in the conversation?


----------



## AuntHen

It sounds to me, like you just didn't know where to go. We have some very good independent bakeries. NY is renowned for wonderful Jewish ones. We also have France's *Paul* bakery now (in certain cities.. my French boss will attest to the quality of it). Ya'll need to quit ragging on the US and learn where to go or get some new friends from here that DO know, so you can come and get good bread and quityerbitchin'


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> I was wondering why you included other english speaking languages in this despite my doubts that you have travelled to them all...
> 
> And that probably says more about the area you visited than anything else. Small rural areas with not much around wont have much choice of things. Where I live you can get many different types of bread (which mainly taste awful to me!). I don't think it is really fair to say that nobody who lives in a certain country knows anything about 'x' or that because you live in a certain country or speak a certain language that you can't know anything about 'x'...





Sasquatch! said:


> Whereas I have traveled to every country an english-speaker has set foot (lie) and can agree with Agouderia that all bread there is shit (lie).
> Although to be fair, I did purchase several types of bread in the US and they were all way too sweet with no real texture. (not a lie)



My point was not that you cannot buy any decent bread in any anglo-phone country. You can find the best of everything these days everywhere if you have the knowledge, time, money and connections.

The question is in how far is good, high quality and diverse baker bread a part of a country's food culture and how easy is it to obtain as a normal staple for regular people all over the country. I rest my case as far as bread and anglophone go on that basis. 
You wouldn't go to Italy to learn about tea culture, to Finnland for wine or to Canada because of the pineapples, would you?


----------



## AuntHen

Well, I will just put it this way. Our major chain Whole Foods and Fresh Market stores have better bread than France's Auchan or Carrefour chains (and it's quite affordable). I actually found their bread crap. Anyone from the Pacific Northwest knows that the major farmer's markets and grocery chains provide wonderful breads (especially whole grain and sprouted). If they don't, they must live in a cave or something


----------



## Sasquatch!

Meh.
Nowhere we went (store-wise) had any good bread. 
Every shop I went into as a kid (in France) had amazing bread.
I guess the bread situation has improved slightly over there, but with a brand name like "Pain Quotidien" I doubt it's not taken an influences from European bread culture.


----------



## Librarygirl

Expanding on the bread theme - buns are also not what they used to be. SO hard to get a decent bun in England. They are always all horrible and squidgy and overspiced in supermarkets and often bakeries these days. Nothing like a real bun you would make yourself. And why so spiced? Hot cross-buns are fine for Easter, but what about a decent fruit bun the rest of the year?


----------



## Saisha

Best sour-dough still is in SF (San Francisco - one thing I miss about moving from NoCA) - there are many stores and artisan bakeries that have artisan bakery goods that rival European breads - one just has to know where to find them - I think the west coast of the US (at least along the coastal areas) have a wider selection available due to the influx of so many people from other countries who either visit or have moved here.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's a very broad statement and I think pretty meritless unless you've actually traveled and sampled allllll the breeeeeaaadsss in the world.

Which I doubt you have.




agouderia said:


> My point was not that you cannot buy any decent bread in any anglo-phone country.


----------



## djudex

We've got this nice little upstart bakery out west here called Cobs Bread, serves up fresh baked, wholesome breads and buns as well as not so wholesome scones and cinnamon buns daily. It's an evil, evil place to drive by with the windows down at 5am...:eat2:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Saisha said:


> Best sour-dough still is in SF (San Francisco - one thing I miss about moving from NoCA) - there are many stores and artisan bakeries that have artisan bakery goods that rival European breads - one just has to know where to find them - I think the west coast of the US (at least along the coastal areas) have a wider selection available due to the influx of so many people from other countries who either visit or have moved here.



You should just make your own sourdough starter. That way you can have sourdough bread whenever you want it. You only need water, flour, salt, and some patience.


----------



## lucca23v2

Lil BigginZ said:


> You should just make your own sourdough starter. That way you can have sourdough bread whenever you want it. You only need water, flour, salt, and some patience.



lol...I can never do that.. I will always have a missing ingredient.... can you guess which one?...lol


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> Meh.
> Nowhere we went (store-wise) had any good bread.
> Every shop I went into as a kid (in France) had amazing bread.
> I guess the bread situation has improved slightly over there, but with a brand name like "Pain Quotidien" I doubt it's not taken an influences from European bread culture.




Where did you go? What state/city were you in?


----------



## lucca23v2

Sasquatch! said:


> Meh.
> Nowhere we went (store-wise) had any good bread.
> Every shop I went into as a kid (in France) had amazing bread.
> I guess the bread situation has improved slightly over there, but with a brand name like "Pain Quotidien" I doubt it's not taken an influences from European bread culture.



I am not a fan of french bread. I don't mind bread that has a crunch to it when you bite it, but the french bread I have had around the city is way to hard. Every time I bite into it, I get either sore gums or it cuts my gums and makes me bleed.

NYC has plenty of french bakeries, and not americans making french bread, but actual french bakers owning french bakeries. I am not all that impressed.

This is a list of the best shops in NYC...

http://www.ahoynewyorkfoodtours.com/2013/top-ten-french-bakeries-and-pastry-shops-in-new-york-city/


----------



## AuntHen

I can't edit my most recent post but in reference to the "influences from the European bread culture" remark.

The United States is a HUGE melting pot, so yeah, we get influence from Europe but not just Europe. We have influence and cultures here from almost every country you can think of. Not to mention our own Native American Indians. 

It's not a little box full of George Bush spawn here. It's a vast crazy mixed up culture stew.


----------



## Esther

*snip*

Nevermind, I wrote a whole post then realized 3 other people had already said the same thing. No point beating a dead horse.


----------



## Esther

agouderia said:


> My point was not that you cannot buy any decent bread in any anglo-phone country. You can find the best of everything these days everywhere if you have the knowledge, time, money and connections.
> 
> The question is in how far is good, high quality and diverse baker bread a part of a country's food culture and how easy is it to obtain as a normal staple for regular people all over the country. I rest my case as far as bread and anglophone go on that basis.



Before you make uninformed statements like this about countries you've never been to, just take a look at them on a map... Canada and the U.S.A. are HUGE. Things in one area are vastly different from things in another. Both countries are also very multicultural. Blanket statements do not work here. 

It's probably hard for someone in Iqaluit or Whitehorse to get decent bread, but does not take loads of 'knowledge, time and money' to ride my bicycle down the street to a bakery if I live in Montreal or Toronto, for example.


----------



## biglynch

I'm glad I I don't have the motivation to get worked up about bread. I mean its just bread. I'll skip the best bread on the planet for an average steak. 

Bread is an edible fork. It gets better tasting stuff to my face.

I'm going to assume this is unpopular.


----------



## Surlysomething

You win the thread, sir. :bow:




biglynch said:


> Bread is an edible fork. It gets better tasting stuff to my face.


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> Before you make uninformed statements like this about countries you've never been to, just take a look at them on a map... Canada and the U.S.A. are HUGE. Things in one area are vastly different from things in another. Both countries are also very multicultural. *Blanket statements do not work here.
> *
> It's probably hard for someone in Iqaluit or Whitehorse to get decent bread, but does not take loads of 'knowledge, time and money' to ride my bicycle down the street to a bakery if I live in Montreal or Toronto, for example.



This. The issue here is not really about bread.


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> Where did you go? What state/city were you in?



It was.... it was awful! *The South*!


To be fair, unless we're talking metropolitan areas, the way the US is set up isn't conducive to a walk-down-the-street-and-pick-up-a-loaf model like a boulangerie.

Everyone deserves good bread.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> That's where the problem of intent comes in. Bullying has purely hostile and negative connotations. The person WANTS a hurtful reaction. But if I'm being COMPLETELY NOT SERIOUS, it's like an agreement with the person that they will not take it seriously. And they can give it right back....



I very largely agree with this. But I must acknowledge that some people 'on both sides of the fence' still make a tricky issue out of it, which is unfortunate. I have been known to laugh at the edgiest of jokes while some of my friends just shake their heads. Because I recognized the completely-not-seriousness of it. And I've been disappointed at people who just hear one offensive word and immediately decide to spoil the pure enjoyment + the opportunity to see something in a different light.

I have also gotten offended at jokes on occasion. Because.....at that time I felt it was actual inconspicuous bullying wrapped up neatly in a pretend-joke. Sometimes you _can_ see/hear ill-intent in the tone, and that does piss me off, you know? Whether the subject is something I'm personally insecure about or not. Hiding behind pretend humor just makes it way too easy for _actual_ assholes to get away with being actual assholes. But also! unless I know the joker and their views well, I'm not one to easily assume they have ill-intent. Offensive content does not equal inevitable spitefulness! I wish more people would realise that.

Pity about the rogue bullies on one side and the perpetually butthurt on the other, isn't it? I say we protect the wondrous art of edgy humor by not being either one of those types of people :happy:



biglynch said:


> Bread is an edible fork. It gets better tasting stuff to my face.



You're lucky those are such beautiful sentences or I would be terribly offended right now.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-iiTK_HSqI[/ame]


----------



## Sasquatch!

Yeah, the pretty much sums us Welsh up


----------



## Esther

fat9276 said:


> This. The issue here is not really about bread.



Yeah, I don't give a shit what you feel like eating. The uninformed, ethnocentric snobbery just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Will someone fight with me about pizza? 

Hey entire west coast guess what? your pizza sucks! 

Love,
Chicago


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> It was.... it was awful! *The South*!
> 
> 
> To be fair, unless we're talking metropolitan areas, the way the US is set up isn't conducive to a walk-down-the-street-and-pick-up-a-loaf model like a boulangerie.
> 
> Everyone deserves good bread.




Sugar (southern thang), the breads of the south are cornbread and biscuits and you will find none better than there 


Ok WhiteHotRazor... your pizza is too thick and stuffed to be actual pizza. 

I was born and raised in Cali but am now on the East Coast, so you, like, offend me deeply


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, the pretty much sums us Welsh up



I could imagine you singing along :happy: while also being annoyed by Michael McIntyre's excessive hair flicking


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

fat9276 said:


> Ok WhiteHotRazor... your pizza is too thick and stuffed to be actual pizza.
> 
> I was born and raised in Cali but am now on the East Coast, so you, like, offend me deeply



Such a common misconception. Why does everyone think Chicago pizza is only deep dish? Silly wabbits.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> I could imagine you singing along :happy: while also being annoyed by Michael McIntyre's excessive hair flicking



All....that.....hair......flicking!!


----------



## Tad

Another unpopular opinion: the vast majority of things are better now than when I was a kid. Food, TV, cars, environmental protection, acceptance of minorities, availability of information, new novel releases, accessibility of cities to cyclists, music *, state of the world, quality of hockey, education **, games....really, I can think of very little where I'd want to go back thirty or forty years.

Oh, wait, maybe just one thing.....there are more fat people around now 


* I came aware current music in the late 70s, not so hard to beat that era
** again, late 70s and early 80s had some pretty loopy educational stuff going on, again not that hard to beat it


----------



## LeoGibson

Why does it have to be either-or?

I like New York style pizza and deep dish Chicago style as well. As long as it is true deep dish. The kind where the crust is still thin-ish but deep like a dessert pie and filled thick with meat and cheese and sauce and other toppings. If it is just 3 inches thick of bread with some sauce and toppings on it, forget it.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Such a common misconception. Why does everyone think Chicago pizza is only deep dish? Silly wabbits.



Well.. the pizza Chi-town is most amous for is it's deep dish. Althought they do have others. I am still not all that impressed. I am not talking about Uno's either. I have been to Chicago and had pizza there. The group I was with ordered all kinds of pizzas. We waned to try them all. I still think that Original Ray's on Prince Street in NY was the best pizza ever.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

New York pizza is great Chicago pizza is great but California? There's a lot of great things about California but pizza is just not one of them.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

That's just New York attitude though. Everything is the best in New York just ask a New Yorker and they'll tell you all about it. Haha


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> New York pizza is great Chicago pizza is great but California? There's a lot of great things about California but pizza is just not one of them.



lol.. Pizza out side of NY and Chicago.. not quite sure it works.. there are some things that don't work the same outside of certain areas.

the one thing I love about NYC is that there is no shortage of all kinds of cuisine. If they don't have a restaurant/fastfood place for it here, it is because it does not exist! 

But in all honesty.. there is no place on earth like NYC. This place is crazy. I had to come into the city for work at 3am.. and I swear it was like the middle of the day at Times Square, with how many people were out in the street.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

You guys definitely have the biggest rats. They definitely eat well in NYC. I think the rats in NYC eat better than a lot of third world countries. They know where the food is. If I were a rat I would like to be born in NYC. Very fortunate.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> You guys definitely have the biggest rats. They definitely eat well in NYC. I think the rats in NYC eat better than a lot of third world countries. They know where the food is.



Shit!!!!!!!!!!!! That is true. I swear the rats here are the size of full grown tabby cats! 

Unfortunately the second part of that statement is true as well. This city throws out so much food that is still good. Very few restaurants participate with giving food to the food banks and a lot of good things go to waste. It really is a shame.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I saw a rat in Brooklyn once and I swore it was a coyote.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I saw a rat in Brooklyn once and I swore it was a coyote.



lol...yeah.. those bitches fight for a seat in the train just like everyone else in NYC..lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The bashing of the Southern US that has been so prevalent here on Dims. The stereotyping and sweeping generalizations (you know, the things we were all taught NOT to do in college) are becoming old and tired. If you want to run of a sizeable percentage of the posters here, then just keep on doing it.


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> The bashing of the Southern US that has been so prevalent here on Dims. The stereotyping and sweeping generalizations (you know, the things we were all taught NOT to do in college) are becoming old and tired. If you want to run of a sizeable percentage of the posters here, then just keep on doing it.



Wait? who is bashing the southern states? Who the hell can hate southern states with all of the good food they have. Baked Mac&Cheese.. BBQ.. Cornbread... Fried chicken.. Deep fried anything.. 

How could anyone hate that?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

lucca23v2 said:


> Wait? who is bashing the southern states? Who the hell can hate southern states with all of the good food they have. Baked Mac&Cheese.. BBQ.. Cornbread... Fried chicken.. Deep fried anything..
> 
> How could anyone hate that?



Our cuisine is our only redeemable trait in the eyes of some.


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> Our cuisine is our only redeemable trait in the eyes of some.



far from it.. I love the laid back quality of the South. Everyone seems to knows everyone, everyone is polite and says good morning. Completely the opposite of NYC. I love NYC, but sometimes it can just be too much.


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> The bashing of the Southern US that has been so prevalent here on Dims. The stereotyping and sweeping generalizations (you know, the things we were all taught NOT to do in college) are becoming old and tired. If you want to run of a sizeable percentage of the posters here, then just keep on doing it.



Is it really that prevalent? Or is it mostly in Hyde Park or from certain discussions/posters?

Maybe I've just missed noticing it, but in most of the discussions on this board and the FA board (the two I tend to read the most carefully) I don't recall a lot of that sort of thing....but I do have a few people on ignore, so that could change my exposure level versus someone else.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tad said:


> Is it really that prevalent? Or is it mostly in Hyde Park or from certain discussions/posters?
> 
> Maybe I've just missed noticing it, but in most of the discussions on this board and the FA board (the two I tend to read the most carefully) I don't recall a lot of that sort of thing....but I do have a few people on ignore, so that could change my exposure level versus someone else.



HP for sure but I have seen it leech over in to other forums in smaller doses. I recall, many moons ago, the groundwork being laid out for a Dims get together and the posters from the Southern states were just being totally blown off by the folks on the coasts. 

Ever since I started posted in '07, I have learned that if you are a Southerner and are NOT a devout liberal and social activist, then you are smart to edit everything you post. Even outside of HP. 

I am not saying that everyone has pitchforks and torches on standby to go after anyone with a drawl. However, I do feel like if you mention that you are from below the Mason Dixon Line, be prepared to apologize for every real and unreal evil committed by the former Confederacy in the last 150 plus years.


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> HP for sure but I have seen it leech over in to other forums in smaller doses. I recall, many moons ago, the groundwork being laid out for a Dims get together and the posters from the Southern states were just being totally blown off by the folks on the coasts.
> 
> Ever since I started posted in '07, I have learned that if you are a Southerner and are NOT a devout liberal and social activist, then you are smart to edit everything you post. Even outside of HP.
> 
> I am not saying that everyone has pitchforks and torches on standby to go after anyone with a drawl. However, I do feel like if you mention that you are from below the Mason Dixon Line, be prepared to apologize for every real and unreal evil committed by the former Confederacy in the last 150 plus years.



lol.. I am neither of those and I only edit for spelling corrections and things of the such, I do not edit my thoughts or beliefs for anyone.. which is why the moderator in Hyde Park does not like me..lol

but yes.. That last sentence, I have seen that. Some people just have a chip and don't know how to let things go. That is why certain attitudes are passed down generation to generation, because people don't know how to let a sleeping dog lie.


----------



## Saoirse

mmmm i do love me some southern boys. the fwb was born in West Virginny and grew up in the Florida swamps. So did my Pa! And my paternal grandpappy was born and raised up in the Appalachians!


----------



## biglynch

I've only been Florida when it comes to the south, but I'd love to visit more spots. I'm pretty sure I'd have a blast. I have to say I've never been more relaxed than when I was in Florida, and if I win a lotto, I'm moving to the keys.


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> Another unpopular opinion: the vast majority of things are better now than when I was a kid. Food, TV, cars, environmental protection, acceptance of minorities, availability of information, new novel releases, accessibility of cities to cyclists, music *, state of the world, quality of hockey, education **, games....really, I can think of very little where I'd want to go back thirty or forty years.
> 
> Oh, wait, maybe just one thing.....there are more fat people around now



While there is immense truth in what you say, I have to disagree with you some - people from prior generations were expected to have better manners, were more civic, community and family/friends orientated, people were able to trust on a handshake and someone's word had a chance to mean something then, the arts, handcrafting, building, exploration, standing up for what is right and actually doing something about it, not having an entitlement mentality, writing real letters - there's a lot there that we have lost touch with that is even more important today. People were treated more as individuals and customer service was really service, not cookie cutter approach. People weren't slammed 24/7/365 by so many different sources of things all at once vying for their attention. Hard work - physical hard work - was appreciated more then I think too. People had pride in what they did.

I know things were not perfect by any means and socially speaking alone we have grown leaps and bounds and still have a hell of a long way to go. But there is solid good in the past that could and should be utilized today and in the future. I just don't want to be a number in someone's stats someplace. I want to be treated as the individual I am.


----------



## lucca23v2

Saisha, generations normally shift back and forth from "US" to "ME" generations.. unfortunately, after the latest me generation, (the 80's) this next generation has not shifted back to an "US" generation, but instead has become a "ME first, ME second, ME last" generation. It is great that the 80's made people confident in themselves and helped them stand up for themselves, but this last "ME" generation has created this new generation of kids that only think about themselves. They taught them to value themselves, but I think they forgot to teach them that they have a responsibility to others in their community. They have created this generation of kids that feel "entitled" to things without working for them, without earning them. They feel like it should just be given to them on a silver platter. I think the pendulum has swung too far and is not stuck in the "ME" position.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am not saying that everyone has pitchforks and torches on standby to go after anyone with a drawl. However, I do feel like if you mention that you are from below the Mason Dixon Line, be prepared to apologize for every real and unreal evil committed by the former Confederacy in the last 150 plus years.



It's not new, and it's _certainly_ not restricted to Dims. I did my graduate study in NYC, and I soon learned that people from "da Sout'" were viewed with suspicion, if not outright hostility. My Okie twang gave me away to my new acquaintances, who would narrow their eyes to slits and say, " Youse don't talk like youse is from around heh. W'eh is youse from?"

I would reply, "I'm from Oklahoma."

Jolting back on his heels and drawing back his lips in a sneer, my vis-a-vis would inquire, " Weh's dat? Is dat in (silence for one beat) _da Sout'_?

Once I learned that the average Manhattanite knew as much geography as the average cherrystone clam, I could confidently answer, "Actually, it's between Austria and Italy," which seemed to satisfy them. "Well, dat's okay," they would say, "as long as it's heh in de States." And we would then go on to become firm friends.


----------



## lille

lucca23v2 said:


> Saisha, generations normally shift back and forth from "US" to "ME" generations.. unfortunately, after the latest me generation, (the 80's) this next generation has not shifted back to an "US" generation, but instead has become a "ME first, ME second, ME last" generation. It is great that the 80's made people confident in themselves and helped them stand up for themselves, but this last "ME" generation has created this new generation of kids that only think about themselves. They taught them to value themselves, but I think they forgot to teach them that they have a responsibility to others in their community. They have created this generation of kids that feel "entitled" to things without working for them, without earning them. They feel like it should just be given to them on a silver platter. I think the pendulum has swung too far and is not stuck in the "ME" position.



Sure, some kids are like that, but that's a pretty sweeping generalization. I spent the past year working with high school students and you'd be surprised how involved they are in their communities, in their schools, and in their local government.


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It's not new, and it's _certainly_ not restricted to Dims. I did my graduate study in NYC, and I soon learned that people from "da Sout'" were viewed with suspicion, if not outright hostility. My Okie twang gave me away to my new acquaintances, who would narrow their eyes to slits and say, " Youse don't talk like youse is from around heh. W'eh is youse from?"
> 
> I would reply, "I'm from Oklahoma."
> 
> Jolting back on his heels and drawing back his lips in a sneer, my vis-a-vis would inquire, " Weh's dat? Is dat in (silence for one beat) _da Sout'_?
> 
> Once I learned that the average Manhattanite knew as much geography as the average cherrystone clam, I could confidently answer, "Actually, it's between Austria and Italy," which seemed to satisfy them. "Well, dat's okay," they would say, "as long as it's heh in de States." And we would then go on to become firm friends.



yeah.. some (most) new yorkers are not too keen on anyone that is not from ny. it is sad really...they miss out on so much. personally i think that southern twang is sexy as hell.


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> Sure, some kids are like that, but that's a pretty sweeping generalization. I spent the past year working with high school students and you'd be surprised how involved they are in their communities, in their schools, and in their local government.



True it is a sweeping generalization. The problem is, that kids involved in their community is a rarity. If i had to put a number on it, i would say 90% of kids these days are about themselves and feel very entitled. Personally, i think they all need a good old fashion kick in the ass and they should be sent to farms in the summer so that they can learn what real work is. So that they can learn that you get things in life by working for them and that things are not handed to you on a silver platter with no effort on their part.


----------



## lille

lucca23v2 said:


> True it is a sweeping generalization. The problem is, that kids involved in their community is a rarity. If i had to put a number on it, i would say 90% of kids these days are about themselves and feel very entitled. Personally, i think they all need a good old fashion kick in the ass and they should be sent to farms in the summer so that they can learn what real work is. So that they can learn that you get things in life by working for them and that things are not handed to you on a silver platter with no effort on their part.



May I ask how much time you spend sitting down and talking with kids on a regular basis?


----------



## Blackjack

lucca23v2 said:


> True it is a sweeping generalization. The problem is, that kids involved in their community is a rarity. If i had to put a number on it, i would say 90% of kids these days are about themselves and feel very entitled. Personally, i think they all need a good old fashion kick in the ass and they should be sent to farms in the summer so that they can learn what real work is. So that they can learn that you get things in life by working for them and that things are not handed to you on a silver platter with no effort on their part.



If I had to put a number on it, I'd say that this is 100% bullshit.


----------



## Saisha

lucca23v2 said:


> Saisha, generations normally shift back and forth from "US" to "ME" generations.. unfortunately, after the latest me generation, (the 80's) this next generation has not shifted back to an "US" generation, but instead has become a "ME first, ME second, ME last" generation. It is great that the 80's made people confident in themselves and helped them stand up for themselves, but this last "ME" generation has created this new generation of kids that only think about themselves. They taught them to value themselves, but I think they forgot to teach them that they have a responsibility to others in their community. They have created this generation of kids that feel "entitled" to things without working for them, without earning them. They feel like it should just be given to them on a silver platter. I think the pendulum has swung too far and is not stuck in the "ME" position.



I apologize - I should have clarified I was thinking more from the 1940s-1960s perspective, not so much from 1980s.


----------



## lille

Plus teens have always been egocentric, they're supposed to be. It's a completely normal part of human development.


----------



## Laina

lille said:


> Plus teens have always been egocentric, they're supposed to be. It's a completely normal part of human development.



This! And I DID work on a farm every summer, and help raise my younger siblings, and get my first (illegal!) job at 14. I still thought I was the center of the freaking universe and that no one had experienced the ~*~depths of emotion~*~ I was caught up in. That's...being a teen.


----------



## Esther

lille said:


> Sure, some kids are like that, but that's a pretty sweeping generalization. I spent the past year working with high school students and you'd be surprised how involved they are in their communities, in their schools, and in their local government.





lille said:


> May I ask how much time you spend sitting down and talking with kids on a regular basis?





lille said:


> Plus teens have always been egocentric, they're supposed to be. It's a completely normal part of human development.



All of this ^^^.

I have spent the last 4 years working or volunteering with middle school age kids... I never used to notice how quick people are to demonize teenagers until I started working with them. It kind of opened my ears up to this stuff. I've been amazed by how thoughtful a lot of these kids are. They're definitely more aware of what goes on in their country, communities and schools than I would have guessed, as lille said. As a late twenty-something, I had also forgotten what tremendous pressure this age group is under from many different directions (school, part-time jobs, volunteer work, team sports, peers, dating, parents, puberty, sometimes poverty...) so a little selfishness is completely understandable.


----------



## Esther

Laina said:


> This! And I DID work on a farm every summer, and help raise my younger siblings, and get my first (illegal!) job at 14. I still thought I was the center of the freaking universe and that no one had experienced the ~*~depths of emotion~*~ I was caught up in. That's...being a teen.



Hahaha. Did you keep diaries? I found one of mine last summer and threw it on a bonfire after reading it. The melodrama was SO mortifying to look at as an adult!!


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> May I ask how much time you spend sitting down and talking with kids on a regular basis?



I talk with kids on a daily basis.


----------



## lucca23v2

Blackjack said:


> If I had to put a number on it, I'd say that this is 100% bullshit.



Surprise surprise.. you are on the opposite side of what I think...lol...

http://www.civicyouth.org/quick-facts/volunteeringcommunity-service/

here is another link...

http://www.bls.gov/news.release/volun.nr0.htm


----------



## lucca23v2

Esther said:


> All of this ^^^.
> 
> I have spent the last 4 years working or volunteering with middle school age kids... I never used to notice how quick people are to demonize teenagers until I started working with them. It kind of opened my ears up to this stuff. I've been amazed by how thoughtful a lot of these kids are. They're definitely more aware of what goes on in their country, communities and schools than I would have guessed, as lille said. As a late twenty-something, I had also forgotten what tremendous pressure this age group is under from many different directions (school, part-time jobs, volunteer work, team sports, peers, dating, parents, puberty, sometimes poverty...) so a little selfishness is completely understandable.



I am not demonizing them... it is a fact that this is a generation of kids that feel entitled, does that mean there there are not a handful or a bit more that are civic minded... no... but for the majority the last thing on their mind is civic duty..


----------



## Laina

lucca23v2 said:


> I am not demonizing them... it is a fact that this is a generation of kids that feel entitled, does that mean there there are not a handful or a bit more that are civic minded... no... but for the majority the last thing on their mind is civic duty..



The thing is...it's not a fact. Youth in this generation are facing a number of challenges that we didn't have to, and yes, that changed the way that they interact with society. But our parents largely thought we were bratty, spoiled things, too. And we grew up. 

I work with teens and underemployed youth on the regular. They amaze me. Every time. I have a hard time believing I'm speaking to the only tuned-in kids on the planet, especially as I get a new set of young people to work with every couple of months. Maybe it would be easier to get them to open up about their lived experiences if you didn't talk about them like they had zero value? Adolescents are more perceptive than we think, and they internalize a lot of messages that we imagine we are concealing from them.


----------



## Laina

Esther said:


> Hahaha. Did you keep diaries? I found one of mine last summer and threw it on a bonfire after reading it. The melodrama was SO mortifying to look at as an adult!!



Worse. I had a LiveJournal! ...now safely deleted, thankfully.


----------



## lucca23v2

Laina said:


> The thing is...it's not a fact. Youth in this generation are facing a number of challenges that we didn't have to, and yes, that changed the way that they interact with society. But our parents largely thought we were bratty, spoiled things, too. And we grew up.
> 
> I work with teens and underemployed youth on the regular. They amaze me.
> Every time. I have a hard time believing I'm speaking to the only tuned-in kids on the planet, especially as I get a new set of young people to work with every couple of months. *Maybe it would be easier to get them to open up about their loved experiences if you didn't talk about them like they had zero value? *Adolescents are more perceptive than we think, and they internalize a lot of messages that we imagine we are concealing from them.



They only difference between teens then and now is there are more single family homes and they have access to a lot more things than we did. More TV channels, more video games, the internet and they over share everything. Which in turn exposes them to a higher number of people than teens ever had even as in the 80's and 90's.

*I didn't say that teens had no value.* If you can show me where exactly I said that they have no value I will believe I posted it. I didn't even infer it, think it or even express that sentiment. As you will see I posted that there are kids that are civic minded, I just said it is a rarity. There are plenty of good teens. I have been to many schools where they try to do community outreach, community programs, get teens to help build something, help fix something, help other children learn things, the fact of the matter is that pretty much the same group of kids are the ones showing up.. and I am sorry, but out of a school of maybe 1,500 kids to only have the same group of 40 to 50 kids voluntarily, the others are there because it is a way of getting out of some trouble they are in or because they were legally forced to be there. the number are they numbers.. From 2009 to 2013 people between the ages of 16 and 24 have 21.8 percent of volunteerism. That is covering HS and college ages. Those numbers speak for themselves.

here is some reading...

if you want to buy a book..
Generation Me: Why Today's Young Americans Are More Confident, Assertive, Entitled--and More Miserable Than Ever Before Paperback  March 6, 2007

or read it on the internet...these are just a few links.. there are plenty of them out there...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/08/24/millenials-time-magazine-generation-y/2678441/

http://time.com/247/millennials-the-me-me-me-generation/

http://aspeneducation.crchealth.com/articles/article-entitlement/


----------



## lucca23v2

anywho.. on to other unpopular opinions...


----------



## AuntHen

Newborn mothers creep me out. I don't know why but they just make me feel strange and uncomfortable. It's like something about women who just had babies makes them alien to me. I always feel they seem translucent like jelly fish or something. Haha, I am so weird.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. This is the best thing i've read so far today. "Translucent" :bow:




fat9276 said:


> Newborn mothers creep me out. I don't know why but they just make me feel strange and uncomfortable. It's like something about women who just had babies makes them alien to me. I always feel they seem translucent like jelly fish or something. Haha, I am so weird.


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> Newborn mothers creep me out. I don't know why but they just make me feel strange and uncomfortable. It's like something about women who just had babies makes them alien to me. I always feel they seem translucent like jelly fish or something. Haha, I am so weird.



I'd be creeped out by a newborn who was a mother, too ;-)

New mothers certainly due have a particular complexion thing going on. Personally I find it quite fetching, but I'm assuming that is male hormones responding.


----------



## Tiffany08

I miss the old dims chatroom will it ever open back up????? Anyone else miss it other than me???


----------



## Tad

Tiffany08 said:


> I miss the old dims chatroom will it ever open back up?????



Nope. If I remember Conrads explanation properly, the guy who wrote the software was quite paranoid and controlling about it. Hed set it up so that a license for it would only work on a specific server (to make sure people didnt go use it somewhere else without paying him his fee, I guess). When Dimensions had to change servers at one point, hed dropped out of contact. Unable to get the chat rooms licensed for the new servers, and unable to keep using the old ones, Conrad had to give up on the chat room.

He did try some other software a while back, Im think around the start of this year, maybe a bit before? But it ended up being a lot more expensive to run than hed expected because of some sneakiness on the sellers part (what they counted as uses was far higher than real usage). So that got taken back out.

I have no idea if he has any stomach for trying to put in another chat room again or not, but after those experiences, and given all the social media outlets out there, I doubt it is a high priority.

And I miss it too--I had some good times in there and made some good connections. Heck, the very first person I told when my son was born was in there (I got home from the hospital at 4:30am, wasn't going to start phoning people at that time, but also couldn't sleep....)


----------



## bayone

Tad said:


> When Dimensions had to change servers at one point, hed dropped out of contact. Unable to get the chat rooms licensed for the new servers, and unable to keep using the old ones, Conrad had to give up on the chat room.



Ugh. That sounds like the problem we've been having with our website at work....



Tad said:


> (I got home from the hospital at 4:30am, wasn't going to start phoning people at that time, but also couldn't sleep....)



Apparently that didn't stop my uncle Murray when my cousin was born -- around 5 am he phoned a friend, who'd become father to a baby boy a few months earlier, yelled "Keep your goddamn son away from my daughter!" into the receiver, then hung up. Luckily his friend knew him well enough to interpret the message correctly. I still miss him sometimes.


----------



## lucca23v2

bayone said:


> Apparently that didn't stop my uncle Murray when my cousin was born -- around 5 am he phoned a friend, who'd become father to a baby boy a few months earlier, yelled "Keep your goddamn son away from my daughter!" into the receiver, then hung up. Luckily his friend knew him well enough to interpret the message correctly. I still miss him sometimes.



^^^ that is adorable! and Hilarious!


----------



## penguin

fat9276 said:


> Newborn mothers creep me out. I don't know why but they just make me feel strange and uncomfortable. It's like something about women who just had babies makes them alien to me. I always feel they seem translucent like jelly fish or something. Haha, I am so weird.



I always find myself thinking "I KNOW WHAT YOUR VAGINA IS DOING" when I come across a woman who's given birth in the last six weeks.


----------



## bayone

penguin said:


> I always find myself thinking "I KNOW WHAT YOUR VAGINA IS DOING" when I come across a woman who's given birth in the last six weeks.




Really? If the baby is six months old, do you think I KNOW WHAT YOUR VAGINA DID LAST SUMMER? /dated joke


Personally, I'm always too charmed/weirded out by how alien-looking newborn babies look to notice if the moms are translucent...


----------



## AuntHen

^ I am sure all the newborns would be equally *charmed*, if you were to roll your eyes at _them_.


----------



## CleverBomb

Tad said:


> He did try some other software a while back, I’m think around the start of this year, maybe a bit before? But it ended up being a lot more expensive to run than he’d expected because of some sneakiness on the seller’s part (what they counted as &#8216;uses’ was far higher than real usage). So that got taken back out.


I'm still convinced that the problem was that the chat ran a separate instance of itself on every forum page that was open -- so if you had four threads open in separate tabs, it was running four copies of the chat, each sending and receiving everything that happened in the chat. Worse, it was enabled by default, so even if you didn't have it active, it was still using bandwidth from every thread you had open. If it could have been confined to one page (say, the board index page or one specifically set aside for the chat), the bandwidth might have been tolerable. 

But yeah, the classic chat was both really neat and a place for fun conversation. I miss it. 

From what I can tell, the old chat seemed to be a web-based front end for a lightly modified IRC chat server. Shouldn't be too difficult to replicate by someone who knew what they were doing. Alas, that person isn't me.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

fat9276 said:


> ^ I am sure all the newborns would be equally *charmed*, if you were to roll your eyes at _them_.



You must have met some really precocious newborns...:huh:


----------



## Goreki

fat9276 said:


> ^ I am sure all the newborns would be equally *charmed*, if you were to roll your eyes at _them_.


Dude, that is actually the biggest occupational hazard of working in toy shop other than buying all the toys and having no money.... I do a LOT of gibbering and tongue waggling and eye rolling at newborns. And older kids. And their parents. And my coworkers. And my manager.

They all fucking love it.


----------



## AuntHen

Goreki said:


> Dude, that is actually the biggest occupational hazard of working in toy shop other than buying all the toys and having no money.... I do a LOT of gibbering and tongue waggling and eye rolling at newborns. And older kids. And their parents. And my coworkers. And my manager.
> 
> They all fucking love it.



Awww, I am sure they love you Goreki. You always make me laugh!

However, I, unlike newborns, have lived long enough to realize when someone is giving off the beezatcheroonytoony vibe.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm not crazy about the term _critical thinking._ I absolutely love the act it describes though, but.....how about inquisitive thinking instead?

I really like the term _self-centered_. It's a real pity that it means selfish/inconsiderate. The one person you can never get away from is you, so the idea of being centered in yourself in a positive way is a wonderful concept to me.

_Tummy_ is an incredibly sexy word to me. Sexier than belly/stomach/gut.... any of those other words. Don't know what it is :wubu:


----------



## Esther

ODFFA said:


> _Tummy_ is an incredibly sexy word to me. Sexier than belly/stomach/gut.... any of those other words. Don't know what it is :wubu:



The word 'gut' grosses me out. It makes me think of guts, which are not sexy to imagine.


----------



## bayone

ODFFA said:


> I'm not crazy about the term _critical thinking._ I absolutely love the act it describes though, but.....how about inquisitive thinking instead?



Perhaps if you think of critical in the sense of constructive criticism, or movie or art criticism?


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> The word 'gut' grosses me out. It makes me think of guts, which are not sexy to imagine.



Same here. I have seen people use it to try and sound sexy. Just never understood the appeal myself.



bayone said:


> Perhaps if you think of critical in the sense of constructive criticism, or movie or art criticism?



I totally see where you're coming from. *Ponders.* I guess, to me, criticism (of any kind) still implies a negative focus. To others it might mean the same as 'evaluation' - finding both positive and negative / correct and incorrect aspects. That's not how I think when I see that word. I realise not all criticisms of movies or art are negative. But instinctively, my brain doesn't think in terms like 'positive criticism.' So calling it 'critical thinking' just sounds less balanced....to me  But hey, when a term has become a thing, might as well go with it.


----------



## lucca23v2

ODFFA said:


> Same here. I have seen people use it to try and sound sexy. Just never understood the appeal myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally see where you're coming from. *Ponders.* I guess, to me, criticism (of any kind) still implies a negative focus. To others it might mean the same as 'evaluation' - finding both positive and negative / correct and incorrect aspects. That's not how I think when I see that word. I realise not all criticisms of movies or art are negative. But instinctively, my brain doesn't think in terms like 'positive criticism.' So calling it 'critical thinking' just sounds less balanced....to me  But hey, when a term has become a thing, might as well go with it.



maybe think of it as Imperative Thinking..lol When you have the word critial used mostly for negative things such as "Critical condition", I can see how it comes off as a negative word.


----------



## Tad

School dress codes, and even school uniforms, and entirely reasonable. When you reduce how much effort can go into the clothing arms race, you let the kids and youth waste their time, errrr I mean 'focus', on other things.

ETA: (background: a local middle-school has had some negative press lately for a dress code barring bare shoulders, visible bra straps, and short-shorts. This is being described as shaming young women for having bodies, and pandering to the boys (the implication being suggested is that the people enforcing the policy feel that the boys would be too distracted by these things, and therefore the girls should cover up). It happens I have met the administrative staff of the school, and they are all women, so I don’t really think this is an evil plot by the patriarchy—although those women could all be stooges of the patriarchy, I suppose? And as I said, I don’t personally think establishing a dress code is a crazy thing, overall, although how to best set such a code is a more challenging thing. School uniforms would sadly never fly in the secular, public, schools over here, although I think they may actually be less controversial than a dress code because it is one “you will” instead of many “you won’t”s. The dress code has been in place for a while—it was there when my son attended that school a few years ago—but at the times it was not at war with the current fashions in the way that it is now, so was not so controversial.)

ETA2: It also has rules aimed at boys, mostly about not wearing their pants so low that their underwear or butts are visible.....but as that is not the style anymore, that side of it is not currently controversial or being discussed.

ETA3: I am completely open to hearing counter-arguments on this one. Maybe you'll change my mind?


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> I'm not crazy about the term _critical thinking._ I absolutely love the act it describes though, but.....how about inquisitive thinking instead?



I see where you're coming from - _critical thinking_ has a host of not-always-pleasant connotations these days, but _inquisitive thinking_ doesn't mean the same thing as 'critical thinking' - in critical thinking, you do not accept the main premise or idea of what you're reading, until that main idea has been proven, demonstrated or supported. 'Inquisitive thinking' means asking questions about something, but you may have accepted the main premise upfront and then the main premise doesn't need to be proven or demonstrated.

A better alternative to critical thinking is _skeptical thinking_, as the skeptical part has fewer harsh connotations, and yet captures the idea that you are NOT accepting the main premise or idea at face value.


And I like your thinking about tummies!


----------



## Amaranthine

ODFFA said:


> _Tummy_ is an incredibly sexy word to me. Sexier than belly/stomach/gut.... any of those other words. Don't know what it is :wubu:



Huh. Interesting. Mostly because I've always seen that as the "cute" one...but I like your liking it. 



Tad said:


> School dress codes, and even school uniforms, and entirely reasonable. .
> 
> ETA3: I am completely open to hearing counter-arguments on this one. Maybe you'll change my mind?



These aren't counter-arguments, per se. Just me venting over a elementary - high school life time of uniforms. 

I had to wear a jumper for the first 4 years of elementary school. That was 4 years too many of wearing a jumper. Particularly in CNY soul-crushing winters. 

When I was in HS, there was a lot of "variation" in clothing that was allowed. A lot of girls would get polos/oxfords and khakis (the dictated style) from popular stores like Aeropostale and Abercrombie...so anyone who got their clothes from a less "style-oriented" place would look a little frumpy in comparison. 

And as a result? How many times have I worn polos or khakis SINCE then? I can maybe remember once or twice. The school specifically said they were trying to instill some notion of professional dress in us (rather than level the ground when it came to fashion,) but man. It was nice to finally give up and wear a sweatshirt and whatever pants to class in college.

~~

My own opinion du jour: 

I don't like horses. Women seem to go gaga over them, and I don't get it. They're nice enough, but I was never attracted to them, or wanted to get into them more.


----------



## Saisha

Amaranthine said:


> I don't like horses. Women seem to go gaga over them, and I don't get it. They're nice enough, but I was never attracted to them, or wanted to get into them more.



I think it may be similar to the same attraction that a lot of people have towards motorcycles - they represent a sense of freedom, independence, strength, beauty, grace, romanticism, speed, adventure, ability to go someplace off the mainstream road (literally and figuratively), and at least with horses a connection with the past and closer to nature.


----------



## Saoirse

Amaranthine said:


> My own opinion du jour:
> 
> I don't like horses. Women seem to go gaga over them, and I don't get it. They're nice enough, but I was never attracted to them, or wanted to get into them more.



Speaking of being attracted to horses, have you ever seen the documentary called Animal Passions?


----------



## Amaranthine

Saisha said:


> I think it may be similar to the same attraction that a lot of people have towards motorcycles - they represent a sense of freedom, independence, strength, beauty, grace, romanticism, speed, adventure, ability to go someplace off the mainstream road (literally and figuratively), and at least with horses a connection with the past and closer to nature.



I can see that. I mean, motorcycles seem fun. And I like all those characteristics. And nature! I suppose the idea of riding and caring for a large animal just doesn't do it for me (...excepting BHM) 



Saoirse said:


> Speaking of being attracted to horses, have you ever seen the documentary called Animal Passions?



I have not seen it. Though, unpopular opinion: Bestiality doesn't bother me. At least a male animal on a woman, as it seems like there's less likelihood for "animal coercion" there. But...a horse *shudder* too big.


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> I think it may be similar to the same attraction that a lot of people have towards motorcycles - they represent a sense of freedom, independence, strength, beauty, grace, romanticism, speed, adventure, ability to go someplace off the mainstream road (literally and figuratively), and at least with horses a connection with the past and closer to nature.



For me, I love just being around horses. They are incredibly sensitive to human emotions. They give you immediate, 100% honest, feedback. They live in the moment. They can be amazingly gentle. They have huge capacity for forgiveness. In the pictures below, the first horse, Joy, was raced and won over $14k, then she was sold to someone who beat her, threw beer bottles at her, attacked her with a pitch fork, and starved her from 900lbs down to 400lbs to the point where she had no vitamin E in her body, causing permanent neurological damage which eventually killed her. I could stand at her stall and lean on her stall guard and she would come over and rest her forehead against mine and we would just be together. The second horse, Iceman, has no eyes, they had to be removed due to a painful degenerative disease. He trusts us entirely to keep him safe. His seeing eye buddy accompanies him everywhere and I even witnessed his old seeing eye buddy, Lucky, push a hose out of the paddock with his hoof so Iceman wouldn't step on it.


As for riding, there is absolutely nothing that compares to feeling 1,200 lbs of animal beneath you. To sit on the back of a creature that could kill you an in instant if it so chose, but instead it allows you to do things you could never do on your own. It feels like flying. To have this amazingly powerful animal as a dance partner is just indescribable. Even watching this video gives me chills.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw[/ame]


----------



## lille

Saoirse said:


> Speaking of being attracted to horses, have you ever seen the documentary called Animal Passions?



Ugh, I couldn't watch that. A few years back there was a string of miniature horses that were raped and horrifically injured, some to the point of needing euthanasia, I believe in Florida. Miniature horse owners were having to install alarms and security cameras and get dogs to protect their horses.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> I have not seen it. Though, unpopular opinion: Bestiality doesn't bother me. At least a male animal on a woman, as it seems like there's less likelihood for "animal coercion" there. But...a horse *shudder* too big.



Me neither. 

My favorite episode in Woody Allen's "Everything you always wanted to know about sex" is Doctor Doug's amour fou with sheep Daisy. Michael Caine falling for this incredibly cute sheep had something too it, was much more believable and understandable than many other on-screen romances.


----------



## bayone

Tad said:


> ETA2: It also has rules aimed at boys, mostly about not wearing their pants so low that their underwear or butts are visible.....but as that is not the style anymore, that side of it is not currently controversial or being discussed.



We had a slightly different fight with the administration back in my high school, in that shorts were forbidden for both sexes, but short skirts were permitted. Everyone pointed out that this was unfair to the male students come the end of the school year when the buildings lack of air-conditioning became noticeable. I cant recall if any boys actually came to class in mini-skirts, or if they just threatened to. Eventually we were all permitted to wear shorts provided they came to below our fingertips when our hands were at our sides.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> For me, I love just being around horses. They are incredibly sensitive to human emotions. They give you immediate, 100% honest, feedback. They live in the moment. They can be amazingly gentle. They have huge capacity for forgiveness. In the pictures below, the first horse, Joy, was raced and won over $14k, then she was sold to someone who beat her, threw beer bottles at her, attacked her with a pitch fork, and starved her from 900lbs down to 400lbs to the point where she had no vitamin E in her body, causing permanent neurological damage which eventually killed her. I could stand at her stall and lean on her stall guard and she would come over and rest her forehead against mine and we would just be together. The second horse, Iceman, has no eyes, they had to be removed due to a painful degenerative disease. He trusts us entirely to keep him safe. His seeing eye buddy accompanies him everywhere and I even witnessed his old seeing eye buddy, Lucky, push a hose out of the paddock with his hoof so Iceman wouldn't step on it.
> 
> 
> As for riding, there is absolutely nothing that compares to feeling 1,200 lbs of animal beneath you. To sit on the back of a creature that could kill you an in instant if it so chose, but instead it allows you to do things you could never do on your own. It feels like flying. To have this amazingly powerful animal as a dance partner is just indescribable. Even watching this video gives me chills.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKQgTiqhPbw



Beautiful experiences, especially given the background on both horses, and I wholeheartedly agree with you - I took English lessons for a couple of years and hated not being able to continue (we moved and parents split up) - my summation above was just in general - you evoked the feelings so well in how you described being around them and riding them :wubu:  and I love that video :wubu: :bow: Thank you so very much for sharing your photos too


----------



## bayone

Amaranthine said:


> I suppose the idea of riding and caring for a large animal just doesn't do it for me (...excepting BHM)



I actually think that part of the appeal of horses _is_ the FA-like aspect of being in a bond of trust with a being who is many times your own size.


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> Beautiful experiences, especially given the background on both horses, and I wholeheartedly agree with you - I took English lessons for a couple of years and hated not being able to continue (we moved and parents split up) - my summation above was just in general - you evoked the feelings so well in how you described being around them and riding them :wubu:  and I love that video :wubu: :bow:



Blue Hors Matine was one of my favorite horses to watch, I swear she floated on air. One of my professors showed us that video in class it made me so much more interested in dressage.




bayone said:


> I actually think that part of the appeal of horses _is_ the FA-like aspect of being in a bond of trust with a being who is many times your own size.



That trust is a huge part. And they really do look out for their humans. I've had a horse panic, throw me, see that I was on the ground and wait for me to get to my feet before resuming her panic in order make sure she didn't step on me.


----------



## penguin

Tad said:


> School dress codes, and even school uniforms, and entirely reasonable. When you reduce how much effort can go into the clothing arms race, you let the kids and youth waste their time, errrr I mean 'focus', on other things.



Nearly every school here has uniforms. It's something I fully support, and find the arguments against it ridiculous. School shouldn't be a fashion parade or a competition. Having rules about hair and makeup is also reasonable, and the "it stifles creativity" arguments are usually from those who want their special snowflake to be pandered to. Private schools are stricter with the rules than public schools, but I still support them. I had 12 years of uniforms, and it is SO much easier to deal with that than not having them. You know what you're going to wear every day, so all you have to worry about is making yourself presentable, which is damn easy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> I dont personally think establishing a dress code is a crazy thing, overall, although how to best set such a code is a more challenging thing.



Burqas for everybody: boys and girls alike. Keep 'em guessing.


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> School dress codes, and even school uniforms, and entirely reasonable. When you reduce how much effort can go into the clothing arms race, you let the kids and youth waste their time, errrr I mean 'focus', on other things.
> 
> ETA: (background: a local middle-school has had some negative press lately for a dress code barring bare shoulders, visible bra straps, and short-shorts. This is being described as shaming young women for having bodies, and pandering to the boys (the implication being suggested is that the people enforcing the policy feel that the boys would be too distracted by these things, and therefore the girls should cover up). It happens I have met the administrative staff of the school, and they are all women, so I don’t really think this is an evil plot by the patriarchy—although those women could all be stooges of the patriarchy, I suppose? And as I said, I don’t personally think establishing a dress code is a crazy thing, overall, although how to best set such a code is a more challenging thing. School uniforms would sadly never fly in the secular, public, schools over here, although I think they may actually be less controversial than a dress code because it is one “you will” instead of many “you won’t”s. The dress code has been in place for a while—it was there when my son attended that school a few years ago—but at the times it was not at war with the current fashions in the way that it is now, so was not so controversial.)
> 
> ETA2: It also has rules aimed at boys, mostly about not wearing their pants so low that their underwear or butts are visible.....but as that is not the style anymore, that side of it is not currently controversial or being discussed.
> 
> ETA3: I am completely open to hearing counter-arguments on this one. Maybe you'll change my mind?



I think dress codes are pretty reasonable too, so I don't mean this as a counter-argument. Just something to think about.

There's a side to dress codes I didn't really consider until I moved to Asia... middle and high schools here have *really* strict dress codes for both boys and girls. They have to wear the standard slacks, jumpers, vests, polos and skirts with school insignia, but they also can't really wear makeup at all (unless they have acne and are just using cover-up) and have to keep their hair cropped really short. For boys it's just a clean haircut (I think shaving or buzzing your head is frowned upon), for girls it ends up being kind of a chin-length bob.

Something this does is make middle and high school girls, especially, stick out like a sore thumb even when they're not in uniform. You'll see groups of young girls in shopping malls or on the street, and they all have exactly the same haircut. 

What has been happening in South Korea, at least, is that flashers have been targeting middle and high school girls. It's really easy to find them - look for that haircut. They'll ask groups of middle schoolers to come to their car window for directions, and bam, naked from the waist down... or they'll just pull their dicks out at them on the street.

I know you could easily say, 'Flashers could happen to any woman' but this issue has been occurring more and more frequently, and it is becoming pretty specific to the young school girls in this country. People have been wondering if making them so visible in a crowd has something to do with it.

Pornography being illegal might also have something to do with it.


----------



## penguin

Esther said:


> I know you could easily say, 'Flashers could happen to any woman' but this issue has been occurring more and more frequently, and it is becoming pretty specific to the young school girls in this country. People have been wondering if making them so visible in a crowd has something to do with it.




No. No it wouldn't.


----------



## Esther

penguin said:


> No. No it wouldn't.



But then again, a lot of middle and high schools are separated by gender, so I've heard that flashers hang around outside girls' schools too. Loosening up on uniforms probably wouldn't make it stop entirely...


----------



## penguin

Esther said:


> But then again, a lot of middle and high schools are separated by gender, so I've heard that flashers hang around outside girls' schools too. Loosening up on uniforms probably wouldn't make it stop entirely...



I don't think it would make a difference at all. Flashers will continue to flash. Whether the girls are in uniform or not will make little difference. They'll continue to hang around schools as long as the police let them. Changing what the girls wear won't stop them, but catching and punishing them will. It's a matter of introducing and upholding harsher laws against sex offenders, not what the victim is or isn't wearing.


----------



## Esther

penguin said:


> I don't think it would make a difference at all. Flashers will continue to flash. Whether the girls are in uniform or not will make little difference. They'll continue to hang around schools as long as the police let them. Changing what the girls wear won't stop them, but catching and punishing them will. It's a matter of introducing and upholding harsher laws against sex offenders, not what the victim is or isn't wearing.



What I said was not about victim-blaming, or even about uniforms being sexy or something. It isn't even about clothing if you read what I said.

Wasn't even my own opinion - this is a debate going on here in this country. It was just something to think about, that's all.


----------



## Tad

That is an interesting point, Esther. I hadn’t thought about how dress codes could make a particular group stand out. In fact, that could be one way of looking at some of the objections I’ve heard from students—essentially they want to fit in with their peer group (or what they perceive to be &#8216;the look’ of what they perceive to be their peer group….. different discussion), and they feel that the dress code doesn’t let them do that. Of course if everyone at the school were to follow it, and if all school had similar codes, presumably that would go away?

Thinking back, I guess I can sympathize a bit. I grew up in the 70s, when pretty much all guys had their hair longer than was stylish before or after—I was probably rocking the David Cassidy hair cut at the time. I remember when I heard that everyone in the army had to have it cut very short, I just couldn’t fathom how anyone would be willing to go through that and look so ridiculous (I later grew up on became somewhat more flexible in my world view!). That you’d look the same as everyone else in the army didn’t seem significant to me compared to the fact that you’d look different from the bulk of the population.


----------



## Laina

Esther said:


> What I said was not about victim-blaming, or even about uniforms being sexy or something. It isn't even about clothing if you read what I said.
> 
> Wasn't even my own opinion - this is a debate going on here in this country. It was just something to think about, that's all.



I didn't hear any victim blaming from you, but I think the overarching belief that we need people to "blend in" to avoid being assaulted (which - I hear you - isn't your thought process) is part of a larger culture of victim blaming.


----------



## lille

I went to a charter school that had an extremely relaxed dress code. Spaghetti straps, flip flops, short shorts, etc were all allowed. Brightly colored hair and facial piercings weren't uncommon. We even had one student that wore a bathrobe over his clothes everyday. And you know what, it didn't matter. People weren't any more distracted, cliquey, or focused on clothing. My school fostered a community of respect towards your peers and inclusion, which in my opinion is much more effective than controlling what kids wear.


----------



## Yakatori

lille said:


> "_....a *charter school* that had an extremely relaxed dress code. Spaghetti straps, flip flops, short shorts, etc were all allowed. Brightly colored hair and facial piercings weren't uncommon. We even had one student that wore a bathrobe over his clothes everyday. And you know what, it didn't matter. People weren't any more distracted, cliquey, or focused on clothing. My school fostered *a community of respect towards your peers and inclusion, which in my opinion is much more effective than controlling what kids wear.*_"


Certainly easier to do when admission is selective and remaining enrolled depends on certain conditions being met....


----------



## lille

Yakatori said:


> Certainly easier to do when admission is selective and remaining enrolled depends on certain conditions being met....



True, even still a charter school is still a public school, they cannot be selective the way way a private school is. I will say that the only kids that was expelled once dropped acid in class, so it's not like people behaved because a fear of expulsion, at least no more than in any other school. It was more that the tone of the school was one of acceptance and anyone who can in and was a jerk was quickly straightened out by fellow classmates and if needed, the administration. It probably helped that people go to a charter because the regular school system doesn't work for them. It was a bit of an Island of Misfit Toys.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I love horses, they taste delicious. And some of them can be really useful on farms.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Sasquatch! said:


> I love horses, they taste delicious.



During World War II, the U.S. experienced a beef shortage at times, and the Harvard Faculty Club substituted horsemeat for beefsteak. When the war ended and beef was more readily available, they took it off the menu. The professors nearly rioted! Horsemeat was made available there for many years, and I had the opportunity to sample it. It's much like beef, but more flavorful, and not quite as soggily tender. I much preferred it to beef, but I believe it's illegal in much of the U.S. now, so many of you won't be able to make the comparison.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dr. Feelgood said:


> During World War II, the U.S. experienced a beef shortage at times, and the Harvard Faculty Club substituted horsemeat for beefsteak. When the war ended and beef was more readily available, they took it off the menu. The professors nearly rioted! Horsemeat was made available there for many years, and I had the opportunity to sample it. It's much like beef, but more flavorful, and not quite as soggily tender. I much preferred it to beef, but I believe it's illegal in much of the U.S. now, so many of you won't be able to make the comparison.



I believe that's down to drugs administered to most horses these days.

Oh, and the fact that for some reason horse is one of those animals it's wrong to eat. Preposterous. Gimme horse burgers any day.


----------



## lille

Sasquatch! said:


> I believe that's down to drugs administered to most horses these days.
> 
> Oh, and the fact that for some reason horse is one of those animals it's wrong to eat. Preposterous. Gimme horse burgers any day.




American horses are treated with many medications that are known carcinogens in humans. That's why European horses have passports and must have a clean medical record before being slaughtered for human consumption. The other issue with slaughtering US horses is that the slaughter system is designed for cattle which are completely different animals. What is a human way to slaughter a cow is not humane for a horse. I know girl in the equestrian program that have eaten horse, for me personally, even if I ate meat I wouldn't eat it. It'd be like eating a dog to me. Horse is indeed supposed to have good flavor and is much healthier than beef.


----------



## Cobra Verde

ScreamingChicken said:


> Our cuisine is our only redeemable trait in the eyes of some.


I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Cobra Verde said:


> I wouldn't say that.



Hurrah! Cobra is back!

How about that for an unpopular opinion?


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> I love horses, they taste delicious. And some of them can be really useful on farms.



Isn't that what you said about lizards?


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> Isn't that what you said about lizards?



OK, you got me there. This time I have experience on the subject


----------



## lille

bayone said:


> Isn't that what you said about lizards?



He just wants to eat all my pets.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Why I oughta.


----------



## Sasquatch!

lille said:


> He just wants to eat all my pets.



:eat1:



Cobra Verde said:


> Why I oughta.



Seriously, welcome back


----------



## lucca23v2

Unpopular opionion---People are too damn sensitive these days. Everything is an insult, a put own. Geeze.. sometimes being called hon, or sweetie, by someone other that family/friends/SO (specially if it is someone in their 60's or 70's) is just a term of enderment, much the same way as the younger generation uses dude, bro, my man, or girlfirend, girl,.... People relly need to get a thicker skin..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

lucca23v2 said:


> Unpopular opionion---People are too damn sensitive these days. Everything is an insult, a put own. Geeze.. sometimes being called hon, or sweetie, by someone other that family/friends/SO (specially if it is someone in their 60's or 70's) is just a term of enderment, much the same way as the younger generation uses dude, bro, my man, or girlfirend, girl,.... People relly need to get a thicker skin..



Agreed. It seems like too many people are on the verge of flipping out and looking for the stupidest things to justify them being set off.


----------



## AuntHen

"Share the road" programs with bike riders!! Nooooooooo!!!!
Don't even get me started :doh:




I too welcome back Cobra!


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> "Share the road" programs with bike riders!! Nooooooooo!!!!
> Don't even get me started :doh:



Totally, cars should be confined to their own few, incomplete, and indirect routes, leaving the rest of the roads to the bikes ;-)




> I too welcome back Cobra!



Is this meant to be an unpopular opinion?


----------



## AuntHen




----------



## Tad

http://media.ed.edmunds-media.com/non-make/carsafety/carsafety_729112_600.jpg

;-)

OK, my unpopular opinion: the safer you _feel_ in a vehicle, the more dangerous you are to everyone around you, and to yourself. Yes, if you drive an SUV my first impression is that you are a high risk to be a dangerous driver.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> http://media.ed.edmunds-media.com/non-make/carsafety/carsafety_729112_600.jpg
> 
> ;-)
> 
> OK, my unpopular opinion: the safer you _feel_ in a vehicle, the more dangerous you are to everyone around you, and to yourself. Yes, if you drive an SUV my first impression is that you are a high risk to be a dangerous driver.



It's like how people who drive environmentally friendly cars like a Prius are more likely to drive like jerks because the Prius makes them feel like the did one good deed which gives them free range to be an ass.


----------



## AuntHen

I said not to get me started (but sorry for the cussing as I don't really like cussing)


----------



## lille

fat9276 said:


> I said not to get me started (but sorry for the cussing as I don't really like cussing)



I hate dodging cyclists. Especially where I used to live you'd come around a bend over a hill and bam, cyclist in the middle of the road. I am totally in favor of putting in bike lanes everywhere just so they stay out of my way.


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> I hate dodging cyclists. Especially where I used to live you'd come around a bend over a hill and bam, cyclist in the middle of the road. I am totally in favor of putting in bike lanes everywhere just so they stay out of my way.



Problem is that those mofos don't stay in their bike lanes either. Cyclists also should follow the rules of the road. If cars have to stop at a redlight, they must stop as well.. they should yeild when the sign says yeild, and also stop when the sign says stop. I can't tell you how many bad accidents I have seen because some pedestrian (which I have my own petpeeve about as well) are crossing the road with the light, but the cyclist does not stop and plows right into them. I mean bad.. where bones are broken, people leaving in an ambulance in a coma.. crazy stuff.

That being said, I think drivers need to be a bit better at looking out for cyclists.


----------



## lille

lucca23v2 said:


> Problem is that those mofos don't stay in their bike lanes either. Cyclists also should follow the rules of the road. If cars have to stop at a redlight, they must stop as well.. they should yeild when the sign says yeild, and also stop when the sign says stop. I can't tell you how many bad accidents I have seen because some pedestrian (which I have my own petpeeve about as well) are crossing the road with the light, but the cyclist does not stop and plows right into them. I mean bad.. where bones are broken, people leaving in an ambulance in a coma.. crazy stuff.
> 
> That being said, I think drivers need to be a bit better at looking out for cyclists.



I had one just a few minutes ago riding next to his buddy so he's in my lane. If you're going to drive on the road like a car you need to obey all the same rules as cars.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> If you're going to drive on the road like a car you need to obey all the same rules as cars.



100% agreed. 

And those of us who do get tired of hearing how much all cyclists suck and are hazards


----------



## djudex

If your vehicle isn't capable of doing the speed limit then up on a truck deck to be transported or on to the sidewalk it goes!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

djudex said:


> If your vehicle isn't capable of doing the speed limit then up on a truck deck to be transported or on to the sidewalk it goes!



Oh, please not the sidewalk! I taught at the same university where I did my undergraduate work. The campus has nearly doubled in size in the interim, but the students still have only ten minutes between classes. So quite a few of them ride bikes on the sidewalk. And if you think bikes are slow, you ought to see those students! They remind me of Ms. Bright:

There was a young lady named Bright
Who traveled much faster than light.
She set out one day
In a relative way,
And arrived on the previous night.

Many's the time I saved my skin only by a sudden leap sideways. But one of our English professors developed a more elegant solution. She always carried an umbrella, and when some yahoo tried to mow her down, she thrust her brolly between his spokes.


----------



## lille

I didn't like the Great Gatsby. I never even finished the book, couldn't do it.


----------



## Cobra Verde

All this strife could be avoided if everyone traveled exclusively via conga-line. 


Also: I couldn't care less about illegal immigration, Stannis is easily the coolest of all the would-be kings & queens of Westeros and the Lost World was better than Jurassic Park.


----------



## Saisha

Cobra Verde said:


> Lost World was better than Jurassic Park.



Especially that trailer scene and ending! :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Stannis is badass.


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> I didn't like the Great Gatsby. I never even finished the book, couldn't do it.



I see you one Great Gatsby and raise you one _Moby Dick_. When the first three words of the book are "Call me Ishmael," you know you're in trouble.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> Stannis is badass.



It is known!

I'm actually hoping Victarian fucks shit up in the next book.


----------



## lille

MsBrightside said:


> I see you one Great Gatsby and raise you one _Moby Dick_. When the first three words of the book are "Call me Ishmael," you know you're in trouble.



I have a friend who wrote two essays on the symbolism within Moby Dick without ever reading it.


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> I have not seen it. Though, unpopular opinion: Bestiality doesn't bother me.





agouderia said:


> Me neither.



I must admit, after my one brief foray into bestiality, I cannot say I'm a fan of it.


If you're curious to know, I was in the throes of passion and we left the bedroom door open and in mid-motion I got to feel the cold, wet nose of a Boxer on my taint. I about jumped through the roof. After that, the door remained closed at all times and no animals left in the room.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm actually kind of speechless. A rarity.


Haha




LeoGibson said:


> I must admit, after my one brief foray into bestiality, I cannot say I'm a fan of it.
> 
> 
> If you're curious to know, I was in the throes of passion and we left the bedroom door open and in mid-motion I got to feel the cold, wet nose of a Boxer on my taint. I about jumped through the roof. After that, the door remained closed at all times and no animals left in the room.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm actually kind of speechless. A rarity.
> 
> 
> Haha



Believe me, I wasn't speechless when it happened!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ugh. Speechless again.

Haha



LeoGibson said:


> Believe me, I wasn't speechless when it happened!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Ugh. Speechless again.
> 
> Haha



Could have been worse. It could have been one of our cats and seeing them dangly things, it could have wanted to start swatting at 'em with their claws!


----------



## biglynch

LG, sir I'm crying with laughter.


----------



## AuntHen

Every time I hear Peter Frampton on the radio, I immediately turn it off. Ugh, can't stand his music.


----------



## Surlysomething

Geezus, the stuff that went through my head reading all of this. Haha




LeoGibson said:


> Could have been worse. It could have been one of our cats and seeing them dangly things, it could have wanted to start swatting at 'em with their claws!


----------



## Jah

I don't have that many unpopular opinions but I do have one major one. I don't like parties. I think there are a lot better ways of socializing like going to the beach or going to watch movies or going shopping. I suppose if I was able to drink alcohol then parties would be at least a little more entertaining but due to health reasons I can't, so it is very dull.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Jah said:


> I don't have that many unpopular opinions but I do have one major one. I don't like parties. I think there are a lot better ways of socializing like going to the beach or going to watch movies or going shopping. I suppose if I was able to drink alcohol then parties would be at least a little more entertaining but due to health reasons I can't, so it is very dull.



You're going to, or organizing, the wrong kind of parties.

Try tea parties. Or Jello parties. Or Lemon parties.


----------



## Blackjack

Sasquatch! said:


> You're going to, or organizing, the wrong kind of parties.
> 
> Try tea parties. Or Jello parties. Or Lemon parties.



Ain't no party like a lemon party, because lemon parties don't stop until someone dies of old age.


----------



## Amaranthine

Happiness is more important than truth. 

Nothing should have to be a guilty pleasure. Excepting for the fact that guilt can sometimes make it better. (Thinking more in the vein of music or food...rather than murder and the like. I'd say "anything illegal" but that's bullshit, really.) 

Interpersonally speaking, if there's one thing people over-react to big time, it's expressing interest in/attraction to another person. I think openness and dealing with the potential jealousy is better than denying it ever happens or getting upset over it.

Marriage shouldn't come with any particular legal benefits or rights. It's like subsidizing/giving favor to a certain way of life - one that isn't even equally accessible to all people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Happiness is more important than truth.
> 
> Nothing should have to be a guilty pleasure. Excepting for the fact that guilt can sometimes make it better. (Thinking more in the vein of music or food...rather than murder and the like. I'd say "anything illegal" but that's bullshit, really.)
> 
> Interpersonally speaking, if there's one thing people over-react to big time, it's expressing interest in/attraction to another person. I think openness and dealing with the potential jealousy is better than denying it ever happens or getting upset over it.
> 
> Marriage shouldn't come with any particular legal benefits or rights. It's like subsidizing/giving favor to a certain way of life - one that isn't even equally accessible to all people.



You're so eloquent. Would you like to get married?


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm glad Salinger stopped publishing when he did. He had run out of (coherent) things to say and would've only tarnished his legacy by continuing. 
If anything, he should've quit 1 book sooner...


----------



## Amaranthine

I hate the fucking Ice Bucket Challenge. 

I can't really pinpoint why, though. I don't have qualms with donating to causes, that's all good. Maybe the fact that it takes some idiotic, "look at me do this thing!" viral bullshit for people to do it, and mostly for the dramatics of doing it. A friend of mine suggested it should be changed to the boiling water challenge, which would admittedly be more entertaining overall.


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> I hate the fucking Ice Bucket Challenge.
> 
> I can't really pinpoint why, though. I don't have qualms with donating to causes, that's all good. Maybe the fact that it takes some idiotic, "look at me do this thing!" viral bullshit for people to do it, and mostly for the dramatics of doing it. A friend of mine suggested it should be changed to the boiling water challenge, which would admittedly be more entertaining overall.



i quite like the sign out of Facebook for 7 days challenge.


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> I hate the fucking Ice Bucket Challenge.
> 
> I can't really pinpoint why, though. I don't have qualms with donating to causes, that's all good. Maybe the fact that it takes some idiotic, "look at me do this thing!" viral bullshit for people to do it, and mostly for the dramatics of doing it. A friend of mine suggested it should be changed to the boiling water challenge, which would admittedly be more entertaining overall.



Some friends and I were discussing this, pretty much with the same sentiment. Considering the whole point of it is that the people are doing this in lieu of making any donation, but half the videos now don't even mention a cause and people are doing it _without any actual pledges backing them_, I think at this point it's safe to label the videos as slacktivism at best.

It's Charlie Sheen, of all people, who subtly calls shenanigans on the fad, taking part but at the same time making a jab at it with his video. Although maybe I'm giving him too much credit.


----------



## Saoirse

tankyguy said:


> Some friends and I were discussing this, pretty much with the same sentiment. Considering the whole point of it is that the people are doing this in lieu of making any donation, but half the videos now don't even mention a cause and people are doing it _without any actual pledges backing them_, I think at this point it's safe to label the videos as slacktivism at best.
> 
> It's Charlie Sheen, of all people, who subtly calls shenanigans on the fad, taking part but at the same time making a jab at it with his video. Although maybe I'm giving him too much credit.



People are doing in *wrong*. You're supposed to donate money, whether you pour water on yourself or not. If you choose not to to the challenge, youre supposed to donate more. Its not water OR donate.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

tankyguy said:


> Some friends and I were discussing this, pretty much with the same sentiment. Considering the whole point of it is that the people are doing this in lieu of making any donation, but half the videos now don't even mention a cause and people are doing it _without any actual pledges backing them_, I think at this point it's safe to label the videos as slacktivism at best.
> 
> It's Charlie Sheen, of all people, who subtly calls shenanigans on the fad, taking part but at the same time making a jab at it with his video. Although maybe I'm giving him too much credit.



Someone posted a video and be said "I'm doing this for cancer or something."

*sigh*


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> I hate the fucking Ice Bucket Challenge.
> 
> I can't really pinpoint why, though. I don't have qualms with donating to causes, that's all good. Maybe the fact that it takes some idiotic, "look at me do this thing!" viral bullshit for people to do it, and mostly for the dramatics of doing it. A friend of mine suggested it should be changed to the boiling water challenge, which would admittedly be more entertaining overall.



I was trying to figure out _why_ it bothered me too. I know it's bothering a lot of other people and I didn't want to just get swept up in all that just because. And yes, the viral bullshit reason came up for me too. Another thing for me is, initially I thought there was something to the actual challenge that was supposed to somehow promote ALS-awareness. Something like "at times when my muscles atrophy it feels like ice water is being dumped on them." 

So I did a search. Nope. Even from the get-go it started out as "let's do this random, ridiculous thing because we'll seem uncharitable/uncaring if we don't.... and maybe we can milk it for all its worth while we're at it." And voila, OD feels perfectly justified in her annoyance.


----------



## KHayes666

Amaranthine said:


> I hate the fucking Ice Bucket Challenge.
> 
> I can't really pinpoint why, though. I don't have qualms with donating to causes, that's all good. *Maybe the fact that it takes some idiotic, "look at me do this thing!" viral bullshit for people to do it, and mostly for the dramatics of doing it.* A friend of mine suggested it should be changed to the boiling water challenge, which would admittedly be more entertaining overall.



That's what I was going to chime in with but you beat me to the punch. I've seen enough of my friends who I've never seen donate to charity (which is another point) post videos to give me the impression that they did it just for an excuse to dump water on themselves and make a spectacle of themselves. Rather than 15 minutes of fame but more however long it took to dump water on themselves.

I recently donated to So Others Might Eat that's stationed in Washington DC, as well as the ALS fund and I also donated to get ex-professional wrestler Bobby Fulton eye surgery so he can see again. Not once did I dump water on my head or starve myself or stare directly into the sun to "raise awareness."

That's basically why its so ridiculous, its just an excuse for common people to make a funny with the saving grace being "its for charity". Like I said in a facebook status, how about you film yourselves staring directly into the sun to "raise awareness" for the Perkins Institute for the Blind?


----------



## lille

As annoying as the Ice Bucket Challenge may be, it's working. People who had never heard of ALS and now donating money towards the cause. 
http://www.alsa.org/news/media/press-releases/ice-bucket-challenge-082514.html


----------



## Surlysomething

Exactly. I'm sorry people are so annoyed but there's this* "As a result, the ALS Association has received more than $70 million so far, compared to only $2.5 million during last years campaign."* Suck it up, princesses. Or hey, delete the people from your life that you think are only hopping on the bandwagon and not donating. Why are they your friends anyway is my question. 








lille said:


> As annoying as the Ice Bucket Challenge may be, it's working. People who had never heard of ALS and now donating money towards the cause.
> http://www.alsa.org/news/media/press-releases/ice-bucket-challenge-082514.html


----------



## Cobra Verde

Fall (never "autumn") is the fucking worst.


----------



## Amaranthine

Cobra Verde said:


> Fall (never "autumn") is the fucking worst.



I'd say "You're the fucking worst" but it wouldn't be appropriate for the thread. 

Autumn > everything else.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> Fall (never "autumn") is the fucking worst.





Amaranthine said:


> Autumn > everything else.



Much depends on where you live. When I lived in Boston, spring was the season of unalloyed joy, because it meant you were through having to dig your car out of black snow every time the snowplow went down your street. Fall, on the other hand, was time to batten down the hatches and sharpen the blade of your snow shovel.

Now I live in Oklahoma. Spring is the time to batten down the hatches and have your air conditioner checked, because you're going to be living under it for the next six months. Fall is that all-too-brief ecstasy that occurs between Halloween and Christmas. It is also football season, but that's another story.


----------



## Amaranthine

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Much depends on where you live. When I lived in Boston, spring was the season of unalloyed joy, because it meant you were through having to dig your car out of black snow every time the snowplow went down your street. Fall, on the other hand, was time to batten down the hatches and sharpen the blade of your snow shovel.
> 
> Now I live in Oklahoma. Spring is the time to batten down the hatches and have your air conditioner checked, because you're going to be living under it for the next six months. Fall is that all-too-brief ecstasy that occurs between Halloween and Christmas. It is also football season, but that's another story.



I don't think Fall necessarily has to be tied with snow; at least the beginning of Fall is temperate enough and snow-free (and I've always lived in Syracuse or Buffalo, two of the snowiest cities in the US.) Then again, I also enjoy shoveling snow and the general atmosphere of Winter when I don't have to trudge through ice-wind. 

I just think cooler temperatures are more conducive to a general feeling of romance towards life. Summer is lush and beautiful, but it's always felt strikingly empty to me. Not that seasons should correlate with feelings, unless seasonal affective can work in reverse...


----------



## Saoirse

Amaranthine said:


> Then again, I also enjoy shoveling snow



ahh finally! a kindred spirit! I love shoveling! and most people think thats weird!


----------



## Tad

Saoirse said:


> ahh finally! a kindred spirit! I love shoveling! and most people think thats weird!



My whole family tends to like shoveling snow. If I'm too slow getting moving on a snowy weekend morning my wife will have done most of the shoveling before I get outside, and by the time I get home on snowy week days the boy had probably cleared everything (OK, he's a teenager, getting him started can be hard, but once he's at it, he happily keeps going and moves snow at an amazing rate).

My snow shoveling anecdote that is actually related to this board (I'm sure I've told this before, so for anyone who has read it previously, I apologize).

When I was eight we moved onto a dead end street, on which there was one kid my age. Although we didnt click all that well we ended up hanging out together quite a bit anyway. His parents were both fatvery fat, memory may be deceptive because Id not met many fat people at that point, but Id say both were in the SS range. A couple of years in, the mother of my playmate lost a fair bit of weightstill fat, say she went from SSBBW to BBW, to give some idea of the change. The rumour went around the street that shed told someone shed lost the weight so she could take over the lawn mowing and snow shoveling before her husband had a heart attack doing them. The way this was told clearly indicated that it was assumed she was fed up with his size and sedentary habits. But Id been over at their house a lot, and I didnt believe that. I was convinced she did it so that he could maintain his size and habits, that she was willing to make the sacrifice to keep him that way. 

So in some sense snow shoveling always reminds me of my first real evidence of fat admiration aside from my own pre-pubescent warm fuzzy feelings around the topic.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

My unpopular opinion: I'd rather that snow start early and last long (for the local climate). I'd far rather have below freezing temperatures and snow that just above freezing, damp weather, and everything be dead, soggy, and grey. Blech!


----------



## Fuzzy

Tad said:


> My unpopular opinion: I'd rather that snow start early and last long (for the local climate). I'd far rather have below freezing temperatures and snow that just above freezing, damp weather, and everything be *dead, soggy, and grey*. Blech!



I would also rather it snow heavy and hard AFTER all the leaves have fallen. We've had some early snow lately that breaks the branches on the willow tree because it doesn't drop leaves until late November. If there is no snow then the area is dead and brown. Blech!


----------



## Treach

Beyonce, Iggy Azalea, Taylor Swift and Nicki Minaj are all just the worst, but everyone seems to think they're super great, which infuriates me to no end. They're the Doctor Who of pop stars.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^ I only like Beyonce out of the bunch. So maybe we're not alone


----------



## rellis10

Treach said:


> Beyonce, Iggy Azalea, Taylor Swift and Nicki Minaj are all just the worst, but everyone seems to think they're super great, which infuriates me to no end. They're the Doctor Who of pop stars.



I don't care for any of those singers.... but you stepped over the line with Doctor Who


----------



## Treach

rellis10 said:


> I don't care for any of those singers.... but you stepped over the line with Doctor Who



As expressed earlier in this thread, one of my strongest unpopular opinions is the Doctor Who is hot garbage that everyone can't seem to get enough of. If it makes you feel any better, you can consider what I said to also mean that Doctor Who is the Nicki Minaj of television shows


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't get it either.


Treach said:


> As expressed earlier in this thread, one of my strongest unpopular opinions is the Doctor Who is hot garbage that everyone can't seem to get enough of. If it makes you feel any better, you can consider what I said to also mean that Doctor Who is the Nicki Minaj of television shows


----------



## Amaranthine

I can't stand purses. Not just expensive, luxury purses like someone mentioned earlier. 

Yeah, women's pants are hideously unfriendly when it comes to pockets...but I don't think any desire of carrying capacity would make me _want_ to get a purse. I'd probably lose it, they mostly seem far less comfortable than less fashionable alternatives, and a high percentage of the ones I've seen eventually become bleak caverns of "where IS it? I swear it's in here somewhere..." 

The last time I went shopping with a female friend, she had to meticulously look through each purse to see what would match her wardrobe. Because I suppose one has to look good for the cumulative hours of increasingly hopeless rummaging...

ETA: Dimensions is now giving me purse advertisements. Goddamn it internet.


----------



## Saisha

Amaranthine said:


> ETA: Dimensions is now giving me purse advertisements. Goddamn it internet.



Firefox - Ad Block


----------



## Amaranthine

Saisha said:


> Firefox - Ad Block



This is true! 

But then I'd be missing out on the engaging toenail fungus ad that I'm watching as I type this 

I dunno, in some sort of strange way, I'd feel almost guilty for using Adblock. Because I've used Dimensions for years and if I'm going to be cheap and not monetarily support the site, I might as well let a few ads float around. My bigger qualm is with the fact that advertisement content is automatically calibrated based on things I search for and whatnot. It's smart. But it's creepy. (Uh, not that I've searched for anything related to toenail fungus lately. Just to be clear...)


----------



## Sasquatch!

I think all the Seattle area guys should get together whenever someone visits them.


----------



## Goreki

I think when any two people on this board meet, they should make out and send me pictures.


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> I think when any two people on this board meet, they should make out and send me pictures.



I hate that idea.....because you'd hog all the pictures and not share! (since I'm not in much danger of meeting anyone from these boards, I can otherwise endorse this idea  )


----------



## BigChaz

Treach said:


> Beyonce, Iggy Azalea, Taylor Swift and Nicki Minaj are all just the worst, but everyone seems to think they're super great, which infuriates me to no end. They're the Doctor Who of pop stars.



Every other song on the radio right now has Iggy or Arrianna Grande (spelling), or both.

It is a sad time.


----------



## Fuzzy

I understand that kissing a beard is like kissing a bristle brush, but I'm not shaving my fuzz goatee for anybody (esp not now that fall/winter is here)


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> I hate that idea.....because you'd hog all the pictures and not share! (since I'm not in much danger of meeting anyone from these boards, I can otherwise endorse this idea  )


That's a very uncharitable point of view! I will share anything you want for the right price!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> I think when any two people on this board meet, they should make out and send me pictures.



I have so many pictures that I haven't sent you. I'm saving them for when I need something from you.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have so many pictures that I haven't sent you. I'm saving them for when I need something from you.



I knew it would work against me i'm such heavy sleeper.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> I knew it would work against me i'm such heavy sleeper.



After you told me you were a heavy sleeping, I couldn't help but try.


----------



## Cookie

OK this is definitely an unpopular opinion: I actually think the music video for 'The Fox' by Ylvis isn't bad! It's quite arty.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Cookie said:


> OK this is definitely an unpopular opinion: I actually think the music video for 'The Fox' by Ylvis isn't bad! It's quite arty.



I think it isn't "bad" as it's entertaining.


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have so many pictures that I haven't sent you. I'm saving them for when I need something from you.


..........


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> I think it isn't "bad" as it's entertaining.



I do find their hip-hop spoof and their song about Stonehenge more laugh-out-loud funny, though.


----------



## Frostyhx

People who use large amounts of disposable paper products annoy me. When I go somewhere and I see an overflowing mound of Kleenex, paper plates and Paper towel in the wastebasket I always want to ask if they own a tea towel or a handkerchief or a real plate. If I get a chance I give them one, it's funny I'm not an ecology minded person but the waste of paper products is annoying because I see money in the trash.


----------



## CleverBomb

Cookie said:


> OK this is definitely an unpopular opinion: I actually think the music video for 'The Fox' by Ylvis isn't bad! It's quite arty.


I think it sounds an awful lot like "Radioactive" by Imagine Dragons, and that mixing the two together would be interesting...


----------



## ODFFA

I agree about the song being, at least, quite entertaining. It also makes me chuckle because..... god, I've never heard such eerie, blood-curdling screams as those that foxes make.

As for my opinion du jour, I have no problem with crop tops, but the world needs to get over its new fascination with high-waisted everything. And quick. Blegh!


----------



## Surlysomething

High waisted is one of my biggest pet peeves. Hate it.




ODFFA said:


> I agree about the song being, at least, quite entertaining. It also makes me chuckle because..... god, I've never heard such eerie, blood-curdling screams as those that foxes make.
> 
> As for my opinion du jour, I have no problem with crop tops, but the world needs to get over its new fascination with high-waisted everything. And quick. Blegh!


----------



## Amaranthine

bayone said:


> I do find their hip-hop spoof and their song about Stonehenge more laugh-out-loud funny, though.



The Stonehenge song is amazing. Way better than the Fox song. 



Frostyhx said:


> People who use large amounts of disposable paper products annoy me. When I go somewhere and I see an overflowing mound of Kleenex, paper plates and Paper towel in the wastebasket I always want to ask if they own a tea towel or a handkerchief or a real plate. If I get a chance I give them one, it's funny I'm not an ecology minded person but the waste of paper products is annoying because I see money in the trash.



I tend to agree, mostly in that I don't see the point in using many of the paper products that we do. I've taken to using dirty clothes in my hamper as a handkerchief...but most anyone that knows that gets really grossed out. So maybe I shouldn't have admitted it...but it's practical. 



Surlysomething said:


> High waisted is one of my biggest pet peeves. Hate it.



I'm not particularly a fan of the style, though it doesn't bug me that much visually. What does bug me is imagining the feeling of wearing it. Just about anything above my hip-bones is uncomfortable, and high waisted anything seems like it'd feel terrible.


----------



## Tom the pig 8

A couple of my unpopular opinions are: 
I am looking forward to the colder weather, and the snow.
I hate the heat


----------



## Cobra Verde

I see no reason why it's necessary to wear matching socks. 

Shitting in public bathrooms is fucking disgusting and should be reserved only for emergencies. I've done so maybe half a dozen times in my whole life. If you crap in the morning you shouldn't have a problem. It's not that hard to hold it in, it really isn't. 

IPAs taste like garbage. They're the shitting-in-public of beers.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> If you crap in the morning you shouldn't have a problem.



Spoken like a carnivore. I remember having to go into the hospital once, and a nurse with a checksheet was asking me all kinds of personal questions. She asked, "How often do you have a bowel movement? Once a day? Every other day>" I'm thinking, _Every OTHER day? Good grief, that's terminal constipation!_, but I said, "About five times a day." She looked like I'd hit her in the face with a wet flounder; then she said, "Oh, that's right: you're a vegetarian." 

And a regular fella.


----------



## Saoirse

Cobra Verde said:


> IPAs taste like garbage. They're the shitting-in-public of beers.



yes. YES.


----------



## LeoGibson

Vegetarian or Vegan parents should not be allowed to force their chosen eating habits on their children. It's almost criminal. I know there are probably some exceptions to the rule, but for the most part, every time I see a vegetarian kid, he's usually weak and sickly and underdeveloped. We are not herbivores. There are vital nutrients in meat that a growing body needs, for healthy joints and bones, good muscularity, a healthy immune system and even brain function.

Look, I respect your choice to do whatever you want with your body,you're an adult, it's yours do with it as you please. But give your kid a freakin' steak for Pete's sake.

This brings me to another min-rant. Some food for thought if you will. You there, you, the radical vegan that's holding your little kitty or pooch in your lap and seething at the screen right now and hissing, "that no animal should have to die to feed you and you won't be a part of that evil food chain." You do realize that every time you open a new bag or can of pet food, you're contributing to the deaths of animals. They don't willingly commit suicide so that your pet can eat.:shocked:


----------



## Goreki

LeoGibson said:


> Vegetarian or Vegan parents


Totally agree. 
My vegetarian cousin asked her mum to go vegetarian in her stead while she was pregnant, and feeds all of her children properly. 
If they chose to go vegetarian too, I know damn well she'd make sure that their meals were superbly nutritionally balanced.

It can be done totally healthily, but there is no way you should ever put your food politics before your child's health.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tom the pig 8 said:


> A couple of my unpopular opinions are:
> I am looking forward to the colder weather, and the snow.
> I hate the heat



I prefer the cooler weather myself.....I don't think we're alone in that. 



Cobra Verde said:


> I see no reason why it's necessary to wear matching socks.
> .



Neither do my kids


----------



## MsBrightside

Cobra Verde said:


> I see no reason why it's necessary to wear matching socks...



You might want to check this place out then:


----------



## Fuzzy

Tom the pig 8 said:


> A couple of my unpopular opinions are:
> I am looking forward to the colder weather, and the snow.
> I hate the heat



Always look forward to the snow and the cold. I'd ski year round if I could.  
Beard growth is a full goatee, and it may become a full beard by December.


----------



## Fuzzy

I just really dislike tattoos on boobs. I mean... ouch and why? :blink:


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Vegetarian or Vegan parents should not be allowed to force their chosen eating habits on their children. It's almost criminal. I know there are probably some exceptions to the rule, but for the most part, every time I see a vegetarian kid, he's usually weak and sickly and underdeveloped. We are not herbivores. There are vital nutrients in meat that a growing body needs, for healthy joints and bones, good muscularity, a healthy immune system and even brain function.
> 
> Look, I respect your choice to do whatever you want with your body,you're an adult, it's yours do with it as you please. But give your kid a freakin' steak for Pete's sake.
> 
> This brings me to another min-rant. Some food for thought if you will. You there, you, the radical vegan that's holding your little kitty or pooch in your lap and seething at the screen right now and hissing, "that no animal should have to die to feed you and you won't be a part of that evil food chain." You do realize that every time you open a new bag or can of pet food, you're contributing to the deaths of animals. They don't willingly commit suicide so that your pet can eat.:shocked:



I agree that you shouldn't force your food choices on your kids, it is something for them to decide for themselves. I have to say I disagree about the vegetarian children thing though. I have been vegetarian since I was 5 (my choice, none of my family are vegetarian) and although I am short (so is my mother, my aunts etc so most likely genetic) I have always been really healthy. Growing up I was always playing sports and I've always been stronger than most of the other girls in my classes. I have also never been thin and as a kid people were always surprised by the amount of muscle I had. And I've always been top of my class at school academically so obvious my brain functioned just fine. I'm not saying that all children should be vegetarian or anything like that, but I don't think it is right to make a blanket statement and say that all children who are vegetarian are weak, sickly, frail and unintelligent, which is what you have suggested.

Also, for me personally as a vegan/vegetarian, there is a huge difference between us eating meat and carnivore animals eating meat. Physically and biologically humans are omnivores and also obligate herbivores (we require plant matter to survive and can not flourish with a diet completely lacking all plant materials). Dogs are omnivores too, but obligate carnivores (they require meat to survive and can't flourish with a diet completely lacking it). Snakes, cats etc are carnivores and require meat. Human can survive perfectly well without meat. Evolutionarily speaking, meat was something human ancestors were likely to get on occasion, not the main food source. Our main food source is plant matter, supplemented by meat. As far as being vegetarian/vegan is concerned, there are health benefits and there health costs. Eating meat puts you at a higher risk of food poisoning, certain cancers, certain forms of circulatory disease etc. However, it also makes a diet rich in fat soluble vitamins and easily digestible proteins and irons easier to obtain so immune function and bone strength etc are likely to be higher. I don't think there is any 'right' or 'wrong' way to eat food and I don't think it is okay that people act like food nazi's on either side and try and tell people what they can or can't eat, or pass moral judgement on them as human beings as a result.

On another note, my unpopular opinion on this topic? Meat eaters are jerks to vegans/vegetarians far more often than the other way around. I have never had any inclination to tell other people what to eat or what to do and have personally never met a vegetarian who has had any interest in telling meat eaters they are bad and wrong. I grew up as the only vegetarian in a family who are traditionally butchers (my aunt still is). Yet I have had numerous incidents throughout my life of meat eaters mocking me, demanding to know why I am vegetarian, telling me I am wrong/stupid/ill etc. I don't think that is okay. And also, if somebody mentions that they are vegan/vegetarian? They probably aren't doing it to make you feel bad, get your head out your ass. Most people I am friends with know I am vegetarian because they have seen me getting food/talked about making food for me and it has come up in conversation. 

I also don't like it when people assume they know the reason why I am vegetarian. The original reason when I was five years old? I understood that the meat on my plate was the same thing as the animals I was playing with and didn't want to eat it. My reasons as I got older? I think it is hypocritical to eat meat if you couldn't stomach the idea of killing the animal yourself, I don't think it is right to raise animals only for the purpose of killing them, I don't think they treat most farm animals in a humane way and I think that it is perfectly possible to be a healthy vegan. Also, the amount of space needed to raise animals for meat is huge compared to the amount of meat you get in return. When I was in university I read several papers about how if nobody ate meat and we used all fields etc used to house the animals to grow crops, we would have enough food to feed the world. Also, if we needed meat and animal products to develop strength and musculature, explain this. Lots of body builders are vegan. 

Man, it feels good to get that all off my chest! Absolutely no offence intended to anybody, like I said before, everybody is entitled to their own opinion and to do whatever they think it right for their body. It just bugs me when people judge other people for their choices.


----------



## GhostEater

People who don't like MST3K aren't really _people_.


----------



## Tad

GhostEater said:


> People who don't like MST3K aren't really _people_.



What about people who have no idea what MST3K even means?


----------



## GhostEater

Tad said:


> What about people who have no idea what MST3K even means?



Ignorance is no excuse!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EAXYH4b4yM[/ame]


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> What about people who have no idea what MST3K even means?



I think it's a kind of tape that's sticky on both sides.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> I agree that you shouldn't force your food choices on your kids, it is something for them to decide for themselves. I have to say I disagree about the vegetarian children thing though. I have been vegetarian since I was 5 (my choice, none of my family are vegetarian) and although I am short (so is my mother, my aunts etc so most likely genetic) I have always been really healthy. Growing up I was always playing sports and I've always been stronger than most of the other girls in my classes. I have also never been thin and as a kid people were always surprised by the amount of muscle I had. And I've always been top of my class at school academically so obvious my brain functioned just fine. I'm not saying that all children should be vegetarian or anything like that, but I don't think it is right to make a blanket statement and say that all children who are vegetarian are weak, sickly, frail and unintelligent, which is what you have suggested.
> 
> Also, for me personally as a vegan/vegetarian, there is a huge difference between us eating meat and carnivore animals eating meat. Physically and biologically humans are omnivores and also obligate herbivores (we require plant matter to survive and can not flourish with a diet completely lacking all plant materials). Dogs are omnivores too, but obligate carnivores (they require meat to survive and can't flourish with a diet completely lacking it). Snakes, cats etc are carnivores and require meat. Human can survive perfectly well without meat. Evolutionarily speaking, meat was something human ancestors were likely to get on occasion, not the main food source. Our main food source is plant matter, supplemented by meat. As far as being vegetarian/vegan is concerned, there are health benefits and there health costs. Eating meat puts you at a higher risk of food poisoning, certain cancers, certain forms of circulatory disease etc. However, it also makes a diet rich in fat soluble vitamins and easily digestible proteins and irons easier to obtain so immune function and bone strength etc are likely to be higher. I don't think there is any 'right' or 'wrong' way to eat food and I don't think it is okay that people act like food nazi's on either side and try and tell people what they can or can't eat, or pass moral judgement on them as human beings as a result.
> 
> On another note, my unpopular opinion on this topic? Meat eaters are jerks to vegans/vegetarians far more often than the other way around. I have never had any inclination to tell other people what to eat or what to do and have personally never met a vegetarian who has had any interest in telling meat eaters they are bad and wrong. I grew up as the only vegetarian in a family who are traditionally butchers (my aunt still is). Yet I have had numerous incidents throughout my life of meat eaters mocking me, demanding to know why I am vegetarian, telling me I am wrong/stupid/ill etc. I don't think that is okay. And also, if somebody mentions that they are vegan/vegetarian? They probably aren't doing it to make you feel bad, get your head out your ass. Most people I am friends with know I am vegetarian because they have seen me getting food/talked about making food for me and it has come up in conversation.
> 
> I also don't like it when people assume they know the reason why I am vegetarian. The original reason when I was five years old? I understood that the meat on my plate was the same thing as the animals I was playing with and didn't want to eat it. My reasons as I got older? I think it is hypocritical to eat meat if you couldn't stomach the idea of killing the animal yourself, I don't think it is right to raise animals only for the purpose of killing them, I don't think they treat most farm animals in a humane way and I think that it is perfectly possible to be a healthy vegan. Also, the amount of space needed to raise animals for meat is huge compared to the amount of meat you get in return. When I was in university I read several papers about how if nobody ate meat and we used all fields etc used to house the animals to grow crops, we would have enough food to feed the world. Also, if we needed meat and animal products to develop strength and musculature, explain this. Lots of body builders are vegan.
> 
> Man, it feels good to get that all off my chest! Absolutely no offence intended to anybody, like I said before, everybody is entitled to their own opinion and to do whatever they think it right for their body. It just bugs me when people judge other people for their choices.



Your thoughts are equally as valid as mine and this is an opinion thread and not a debate thread, but I do need to correct one thing you attributed to my opinion that I feel I need to clarify. 

I never said nor alluded to vegetarian kids or adults for that matter as being unintelligent. In fact, in my experience it has been quite the contrary and they are highly intelligent. By brain function I'm speaking more to mental health issues such as personality disorders, depression, anxiety and so on. There are some studies that do show a higher instance of occurrence, but I was going by what I have seen personally. 

Although I must admit your post has made me consider something else. In my anecdotal observation it was always a young boy and not a girl. I wonder how much that can play a difference in development as a meat diet tends to have more anabolic properties. Anyway, I don't want to derail this into a debate, I just felt I needed to be a bit more clear in what I meant since I don't find vegans or vegetarians to be dumb people generally.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. First laugh of the day. :bow:




Dr. Feelgood said:


> I think it's a kind of tape that's sticky on both sides.


----------



## Surlysomething

Personally I find almost ALL people dumb in general, but that's just like my opinion, man.


And I think meat is tasty. :eat2: (I don't eat meat at every meal though..I think it's good to go veggie a few nights out of the week)




LeoGibson said:


> I don't find vegans or vegetarians to be dumb people generally.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Given a choice between having a root canal without anesthetic and attending an office Christmas party, I would have to think long and hard.


----------



## ODFFA

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Given a choice between having a root canal without anesthetic and attending an office Christmas party, I would have to think long and hard.



Couldn't possibly agree more. The same applies to my upcoming high school reunion.


----------



## Tad

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Given a choice between having a root canal without anesthetic and attending an office Christmas party, I would have to think long and hard.



Where is the unpopular opinion in this?  (OK, Christmas parties at my current company are not so bad, but I still wouldn't say I look forward to most of them.... the years where we can bring partners and there is dancing are decent, because wife and I don't get more opportunities for dancing).

+++++++++++++++++++++++

I guess I owe an unpopular opinion, since I'm posting in here. So how about this: This site, and in particular this board, is pretty snobby, or clubbish, cliquey, or something like that. Not that we, as a whole, aren't eager to have new people join us--we love new people who 'fit in' with the social contract here. But people who wander by and just don't get it, yah they are not particularly welcomed.

Best be able to communicate well in writing, accept the 'sense of humour' of the board, be willing to work around some of the more dominant personalities......really, not that different from joining most groups, it is just that not everyone realizes that posting on these forums is like joining a group.

BTW: I'm not sure that this is entirely a bad thing.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> I guess I owe an unpopular opinion, since I'm posting in here. So how about this: This site, and in particular this board, is pretty snobby, or clubbish, cliquey, or something like that. Not that we, as a whole, aren't eager to have new people join us--we love new people who 'fit in' with the social contract here. But people who wander by and just don't get it, yah they are not particularly welcomed.
> 
> Best be able to communicate well in writing, accept the 'sense of humour' of the board, be willing to work around some of the more dominant personalities......really, not that different from joining most groups, it is just that not everyone realizes that posting on these forums is like joining a group.
> 
> BTW: I'm not sure that this is entirely a bad thing.



Heh, I'm not sure this is an unpopular opinion as much as...a blatant fact? I think it's partially because people communicate in private (or off the site) so heavily that it mostly becomes, yeah, a group/network of people who are friends. Which has both huge upsides (well, for the people involved...) and huge downsides (for...everyone else.) 

But, it is easy to forget that there aren't very many large fat-friendly resources, especially BHM/FFA...so it is kind of unfortunate when most people end up leaving. Clearly they just should have sucked it up and conformed. Everyone would be all the better for it  Sarcasm. Or a vague wish to create a Dims cult.


----------



## vardon_grip

Tad said:


> I guess I owe an unpopular opinion, since I'm posting in here. So how about this: This site, and in particular this board, is pretty snobby, or clubbish, cliquey, or something like that. Not that we, as a whole, aren't eager to have new people join us--we love new people who 'fit in' with the social contract here. But people who wander by and just don't get it, yah they are not particularly welcomed.
> 
> Best be able to communicate well in writing, accept the 'sense of humour' of the board, be willing to work around some of the more dominant personalities......really, not that different from joining most groups, it is just that not everyone realizes that posting on these forums is like joining a group.
> 
> BTW: I'm not sure that this is entirely a bad thing.



I disagree the we are "...eager to have new people join us-"
You need to have very thick skin and/or hit the ground running to participate in these forums. One misstep in an introductory post and you'll get chopped up. Your posts need to fit into the dynamic here or you won't survive very long. I don't think most of us care about increasing the membership here. We are biased, closed-minded, prejudiced, scared and petty. 
We are exactly like the rest of the world that we think we set ourselves apart from.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Best be able to communicate well in writing, accept the 'sense of humour' of the board, be willing to work around some of the more dominant personalities......really, not that different from joining most groups, it is just that not everyone realizes that posting on these forums is like joining a group.
> 
> BTW: I'm not sure that this is entirely a bad thing.



I'm with you. Every group has some criterion for membership (e.g race, money). If it didn't, it wouldn't be a group; it would be all of humanity (which is also a group, of course, but let's not get into that). I think you've identified this group's criteria pretty shrewdly. It is only by applying them that the group can continue to exist, and I'm good with that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Given a choice between having a root canal without anesthetic and attending an office Christmas party, I would have to think long and hard.



I am so fucking excited about our Christmas party. Open bar, free food, casino night, it's going to be AMAZING!


----------



## Treach

MST3K is hot garbage. If you don't have at least one friend who's better at riffing on movies than the clowns in that show then you need better friends. The same goes for people who think Chris Hardwick is funny.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> Heh, I'm not sure this is an unpopular opinion as much as...a blatant fact? I think it's partially because people communicate in private (or off the site) so heavily that it mostly becomes, yeah, a group/network of people who are friends. Which has both huge upsides (well, for the people involved...) and huge downsides (for...everyone else.)
> 
> But, it is easy to forget that there aren't very many large fat-friendly resources, especially BHM/FFA...so it is kind of unfortunate when most people end up leaving. Clearly they just should have sucked it up and conformed. Everyone would be all the better for it  Sarcasm. Or a vague wish to create a Dims cult.



Yeah - I get that vibe too.

Even though I've been around quite a while, I totally don't get most of the innuendo that's going on all the time.

Upside though - I do have the feeling that there is more of a 'live and let live' attitude on the BHM/FFA board. And sometimes even genuine discussion with at least some respect of other opinions.

On the other boards, especially when it gets to Hyde Park political or the fat acceptance/feeder stuff, I often have the feeling people don't even properly read, let alone try to understand what some one else means in their post. Instead they regurgitate their preconceived notions and opinions - no matter if they fit the issue or question in the thread. Let alone have tolerance for other opinions.

So we're sort of stuck with the best of all the worst board worlds here ....


----------



## Surlysomething

I honestly don't think that deeply about any of it. Some people like me, some don't. I'm the same way about them.

It is what it is.

:huh:


----------



## lille

I do agree that the forum has a certain style and isn't always overly friendly to people who haven't quite adjusted yet, but it's definitely not as cliquey as some other forums. We may not always be warm and fuzzy to new people but I've seen boards that don't even acknowledge you if you're not a part of the clique.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> So we're sort of stuck with the best of all the worst board worlds here ....



"The optimist asserts that this is the best of all possible worlds, and the pessimist fears that this is so."*

*I've had no luck finding out who originated this quip; does anyone know?


----------



## The Orange Mage

I think the current fashions are ugly as hell. It's like someone went back in time and grabbed a bunch of awful shit from 1987 to 1994. And SOMEHOW skinny jeans are more popular than ever 8 years on.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The Orange Mage said:


> I think the current fashions are ugly as hell. It's like someone went back in time and grabbed a bunch of awful shit from 1987 to 1994. And SOMEHOW skinny jeans are more popular than ever 8 years on.



A lot of the women's fashions I see hark back to the '70's as well as the '80's. Neither decade was the golden age of haute couture. OTOH, the '90's was definitely the Era of the Bad Haircut.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A lot of the women's fashions I see hark back to the '70's as well as the '80's. Neither decade was the golden age of haute couture. OTOH, the '90's was definitely the Era of the Bad Haircut.



Lol, I remember the COMPLETE and TOTAL fashion turn about that came in the late 70s/early 80s. You were poor, stupid, ugly, etc if you wore any skirt too short or the bottom of your jeans were too wide. 

I hate to see people my age that haven't caught on that we've left the 80s LONG ago .... but then see leg warmers being sold. 

Just wear what you like because everything else comes back around and it's all bullshit at the end of the day.


----------



## Blackjack

The Orange Mage said:


> I think the current fashions are ugly as hell. It's like someone went back in time and grabbed a bunch of awful shit from 1987 to 1994. And SOMEHOW skinny jeans are more popular than ever 8 years on.



I'm just waiting for Bugle Boy to come back in style.


----------



## CleverBomb

I can't find a classic Members Only jacket (or something like them) in a brick-and-mortar store.
Those were pretty nifty. 
Now, the shoulder-padded, zillion-zipper style jackets -- those I could do without seeing ever again.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Small dogs are annoying, ugly, and just cat wannabes.


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> Small dogs are annoying, ugly, and just cat wannabes.


Amen! Little fucks.


----------



## Treach

My unpopular opinion of the now: Emotional support is great and all, and you can't really get enough of it. But sometimes the support I really need is for a woman to tell me they want to fuck me.

Also...



Lil BigginZ said:


> Small dogs are annoying, ugly, and just cat wannabes.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8KXWL4al-g[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

GhostEater said:


> Ignorance is no excuse!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EAXYH4b4yM



I loved this show!!!!! their running commentary was hilarious...


----------



## bayone

Lil BigginZ said:


> Small dogs are annoying, ugly, and just cat wannabes.



I don't mind small dogs, but my spouse and I describe them in terms of how they'd be "one-bite" or "two-bites" for our cats to consume.


----------



## Melian

My jeans from the 90's are almost totally worn out and I need to buy new ones.....but every pair in every store are fucking skinny jeans. 

I HATE SKINNY JEANS. Everyone looks fucking retarded in them, no exceptions. I've been to every local second hand store, but there are no wide-leg jeans in my size.

Starting to think I'm going to have to get custom-made jeans, as ridiculous as that sounds. I just want this trend to die already.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> My jeans from the 90's are almost totally worn out and I need to buy new ones.....but every pair in every store are fucking skinny jeans.
> 
> I HATE SKINNY JEANS. Everyone looks fucking retarded in them, no exceptions. I've been to every local second hand store, but there are no wide-leg jeans in my size.
> 
> Starting to think I'm going to have to get custom-made jeans, as ridiculous as that sounds. I just want this trend to die already.



I miss Jncos. They were so damn comfortable too.

You know that you can find Jncos and stuff on Amazon and Ebay still.


----------



## Fuzzy

http://www.makeyourownjeans.com/

I've been wanting to give this site a try, but its $60+ a pair. Um.. I think I'll stick to Wranglers..


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> I miss Jncos. They were so damn comfortable too.
> 
> You know that you can find Jncos and stuff on Amazon and Ebay still.



Yep, I know they can be found, but they are either WAY over-priced, not the right style, or nowhere near my size. When they appear to be my size, there is still the risk that the fit will be wrong, because you really need to try jeans on before you buy them, and I have unusual proportions.

Kikwear relaunched and is supposed to be putting out a womens' line, but it looks like they're going to be shitty flared jeans vs the standard kiks...and the mens' sizes don't go down small enough to fit me.

I've found my exact pair/size of Kitchen Orange jeans...but they are so expensive. Might have to stop being so cheap, though. Haha.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Melian said:


> I've found my exact pair/size of Kitchen Orange jeans...but they are so expensive. Might have to stop being so cheap, though. Haha.



Look at it this way: this is probably the cheapest they're ever gonna be.


----------



## ODFFA

The word "whenever" shouldn't be a substitute for / alternative to "when." They are two perfectly separate words with two perfectly nuanced meanings.

I started wanting to pull my hair out whenever that became a thing. Whenever DID that become a thing?? :/


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> What about people who have no idea what MST3K even means?


 
Tad.. this is MST3K.. (Mystery Science Theater 3000.... Funny show.. I use to love this show.. cable changed channels and line up and I don't even know if I get it anymore...)

http://www.mst3k.com/


----------



## lucca23v2

Hey.. I can only see to page 41 on this thread... nothing after post.. #1025.. WTF?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Tad

Ack, getting that periodic issue where the last page or two in a long thread won't show up. 

But while I'm here: we should absolutely have a carbon tax. There is no better way to get people to stop doing something that is of private benefit but public detriment than to make reduce how much of a private benefit it is, and add some public benefit. I don't know how much is simply the extra cost, and how much is not getting to quietly go "Ha ha, screw you, you can't stop me" but 'sin taxes' seem to pretty reliably influence behavior.


----------



## MattB

I do not like giving or receiving greeting cards.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

LeoGibson said:


> Vegetarian or Vegan parents should not be allowed to force their chosen eating habits on their children. It's almost criminal. I know there are probably some exceptions to the rule, but for the most part, every time I see a vegetarian kid, he's usually weak and sickly and underdeveloped. We are not herbivores. There are vital nutrients in meat that a growing body needs, for healthy joints and bones, good muscularity, a healthy immune system and even brain function.
> 
> Look, I respect your choice to do whatever you want with your body,you're an adult, it's yours do with it as you please. But give your kid a freakin' steak for Pete's sake.
> 
> This brings me to another min-rant. Some food for thought if you will. You there, you, the radical vegan that's holding your little kitty or pooch in your lap and seething at the screen right now and hissing, "that no animal should have to die to feed you and you won't be a part of that evil food chain." You do realize that every time you open a new bag or can of pet food, you're contributing to the deaths of animals. They don't willingly commit suicide so that your pet can eat.:shocked:



Ridiculous and wrong on so many points. Parents force their lifestyle onto their kids all the time, by having them baptised or christened for instance. A balanced vegetarian diet is at least as nutritious as one involving meat. I'm actually astounded at your utter ignorance of the topic. 

Do you REALLY think that vegans have pets and don't realise what they're feeding their pet? Usually what they're feeding their dog is vegan pet food. Which has every nutrient required for a healthy life. 

p.s. I'm a meat eater.


----------



## WTF

Cats CANNOT survive on a vegan diet. Its just not how their bodies work. Anyone feeding their cat a vegan diet is basically killing their pet.


----------



## LeoGibson

Ruby Ripples said:


> Ridiculous and wrong on so many points. Parents force their lifestyle onto their kids all the time, by having them baptised or christened for instance. A balanced vegetarian diet is at least as nutritious as one involving meat. *I'm actually astounded* at your utter ignorance of the topic.
> 
> Do you REALLY think that vegans have pets and don't realise what they're feeding their pet? Usually what they're feeding their dog is vegan pet food. Which has every nutrient required for a healthy life.
> 
> p.s. I'm a meat eater.



I've read plenty of your posts. The fact that you are astounded easily does not surprise me in any way.

I welcome you to prove me wrong of course. With sound science that is and not conjecture or studies provided by pro- vegan institutions. Everything I have put forward was also qualified as it being an anecdotal observation on my part as well, but perhaps in your astounded nature your basic reading comprehension failed you and you missed that part.

Once again I'm talking real things, physical things, not esoteric ones like beliefs and baptisms. Use science not spirituality to address what I said.

A vegan diet can be adequate for a human to survive upon that is true. But there is no comparison in nutrient profiles and density between a diet a human was meant to eat and one it chooses to eat. Also, back to the point I referenced about forcing it on children, there are many new and emerging studies linking a myriad of mental illness and anxiety disorders in young adults who have been raised a significant time as a vegan. For brain, bone, and muscle development to be optimum a human being needs an omnivorous diet. If you wish to be below optimum that is your business.

I'm all for adults choosing to live any way they want to. Make whatever choices you like, it makes me no difference, it just bums me out when an adult, in my opinion, puts out a poorly thought out decision that adversely affects their child.

I have had the opportunity to witness a few vegans that really didn't even think about the fact that their precious pooch or kitty was eating dead animals. Myself personally I can't believe any pet store in good conscience would sell vegan dog or cat food, but I've seen it and I know they do, but to me that is horribly heinous making a carnivore, nevermind an omnivore turn into a herbivore. And if I see a sentence saying it's just fine and healthy for them to do so, then I'll know there is no point in waiting to hear a cogent scientific response for your argument. Good day!


----------



## loopytheone

Side tangent here, but one of my dogs is actually on a vegan diet due to a health condition. He very nearly died due to a combination of heart failure and acute inflammatory bowel disease and as a result feeding him the proteins that set off the inflammatory bowel disease (meat, dairy etc as that is what he ate before) risks reoccurence of his bowl problems which would basically kill him. So the food he eats at the moment (and this is all he eats) has non-meat protein sources for that reason. Pea proteins, basically. And whilst it is far from ideal for an obligate carnivore like a dog, he doesn't seem to be suffering for it. He has plenty of energy, has gained back the weight he lost due to his bowel disease and is off all his medication. 

As I said, not my first choice of food for a dog and I don't doubt it has its negative consequences long term, dogs are certainly capable of being healthy short term on a vegan food if there is a medical reason for it.


----------



## lucca23v2

Wow...given all this back and forth about Vegetarian/Vegan and Omnivore, I wonder if I should have left this thread dormant.

Personally, if someone doesn't want to eat meat more power to them. All the more bacon for me! 

As to Leo's original post about parents forcing kids to be vegetarian/Vegan, which by the way is in the unpopular opinions thread.. not sure it was for people to comment on, since it is his unpopular opinion (apparently very unpopular by the looks of it) I agree with him. I think parents should give their kids a balanced diet, not leaning too far to one side or the other. Then when the child is old enough, he/she can chose if they want to be Vegetarian/Vegan if they want. 

On a side note, most public schools rarely provide vegetarian meals. Even when they ask if your child has a special diet. Unless your child has an allergy to certain foods, they will not deem him/her a special case for ordering a different meal. And you know that religious beliefs will not hold up in a public school, so that excuse is out the window. Most schools only have a set number of vegetarian meals and if your child is one and he doesn't get to the line in time, he will have to eat regular food, which includes meat products or go hungry. IJS)

So I think they should let the child be a child and give them a balanced diet and then let them choose when they have enough information from everything to make a good decision on their own. JMO


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> Side tangent here, but one of my dogs is actually on a vegan diet due to a health condition. He very nearly died due to a combination of heart failure and acute inflammatory bowel disease and as a result feeding him the proteins that set off the inflammatory bowel disease (meat, dairy etc as that is what he ate before) risks reoccurence of his bowl problems which would basically kill him. So the food he eats at the moment (and this is all he eats) has non-meat protein sources for that reason. Pea proteins, basically. And whilst it is far from ideal for an obligate carnivore like a dog, he doesn't seem to be suffering for it. He has plenty of energy, has gained back the weight he lost due to his bowel disease and is off all his medication.
> 
> As I said, not my first choice of food for a dog and I don't doubt it has its negative consequences long term, dogs are certainly capable of being healthy short term on a vegan food if there is a medical reason for it.



Awesome! That's what it is good for when medically necessary. I'm glad your guy is responding favorably. Cheers.


----------



## dwesterny

I don't think there is really enough evidence to damn vegan or vegetarian raising of kids, especially given that it may have very significant benefits in terms of health and lifespan. There is no definitive proof either way. Also to say the children look underdeveloped does not prove they are less healthy or impaired. Are you judging this by height and weight? Pallor? Muscle? Also can you balance the potential cardiovascular benefits of never eating saturated fats against the increased size and muscle from meat eating? Seems like a cost benefit comparison that not even research would be able to fully answer. 

Unpopular opinion- Oatmeal raisin is a superior cookie to chocolate chip.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> I don't think there is really enough evidence to damn vegan or vegetarian raising of kids, especially given that it may have very significant benefits in terms of health and lifespan. There is no definitive proof either way. Also to say the children look underdeveloped does not prove they are less healthy or impaired. Are you judging this by height and weight? Pallor? Muscle? Also can you balance the potential cardiovascular benefits of never eating saturated fats against the increased size and muscle from meat eating? Seems like a cost benefit comparison that not even research would be able to fully answer.
> 
> Unpopular opinion- Oatmeal raisin is a superior cookie to chocolate chip.



This thread really isn't for defending an opinion, just for having them, but I feel like this is directed my way so I'll give it a go!

There are numerous studies out, but so many are slanted with research bias that it is hard to separate the wheat from the chaff. As for my personal observations I'm judging it on things such as size and strength and overall vigor of the children I have been in contact with. The majority of which tend to be smaller and more frail and also suffer from more chronic illness and social and mental disorders as well, such as ADHD and other social anxieties. That's not to say it doesn't happen in meat eaters as well, it is just something I have seen occur more commonly in my admittedly limited experiences.

From what I have been able to gather research wise though is that in older and more developed humans, vegan lifestyles, while they can be tricky to ensure proper nutrition do have many health benefits and even over and above meat eaters in certain instances. However, much of the current research on developing humans are showing it to be detrimental to optimum health and growth.


----------



## MrSensible

All this talk about meat and eating/not eating it reminds me of an unpopular opinion, the likes of which may come off as blasphemy to some. 

*I don't like steak*. I don't know what it is, I just don't care much for the taste or texture (at least of any that I've tried.) It's an oddity that my family/friends and I have been perplexed with for as long as I can remember.


----------



## lucca23v2

MrSensible said:


> All this talk about meat and eating/not eating it reminds me of an unpopular opinion, the likes of which may come off as blasphemy to some.
> 
> *I don't like steak*. I don't know what it is, I just don't care much for the taste or texture (at least of any that I've tried.) It's an oddity that my family/friends and I have been perplexed with for as long as I can remember.



lol.. not so crazy. I am not a big fan. I rarely eat steak. When I do eat steak it is mostly in a cheese steak or pepper steak. Outside of that, I don't do steak at all. I am all chicken and turkey mostly with the rare fish now and then.


----------



## ODFFA

For me, it's also more a case of "I do like a bit of steak to go with my [mushroom/pepper/béarnaise] sauce."


----------



## dwesterny

I think hunting for meat is more humane then farm raising. I would rather get shot in head walking in the woods then live in a cage and be executed in an assembly line. I have a vegetarian friend who gets nuts when he hears people mention hunting but only sighs and rolls his eyes at store bought meat. Backwards in my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> I think hunting for meat is more humane then farm raising...



I think it depends on the hunter ... and on the farmer. If a good hunter wounds an animal, he goes after it and finishes it off. Unfortunately, some hunters can't be bothered: they'll let the animal go off to suffer and die of infection after days or weeks. And although I agree that factory farming is an abomination, there are still a few .specialty farms out there that raise animals the old-fashioned way, with genuine concern for their welfare.. The bottom line, in my opinion, is to treat other beings with respect and compassion.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My neighbour died, and his wife isn't going to tell her children that he is dead. At all.

I understand and agree with bracing children, easing them into it, getting them grief counsellors. But to decide NOT to tell your children until they (and I quote) "figure it out on their own in a few years" is really messed up. Death was normal, if sad, for us as children. We knew but didn't 'get it' fully until later. 

They have not even talked about death with them at ALL - a few weeks ago when a bunny died...instead of explaining that it was dead/cats need to eat to feed THEIR babies/the bunny isn't hurting they freaked out and hid the carcass and told them that it was sleeping and hopped away, and told me not to tell the girls anything, and that it would totally traumatize them. If you never even explain the concept, what sort of epiphany do you expect your then 10 year old, perfectly sheltered child to experience? :doh:


----------



## WTF

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I think it depends on the hunter ... and on the farmer. If a good hunter wounds an animal, he goes after it and finishes it off. Unfortunately, some hunters can't be bothered: they'll let the animal go off to suffer and die of infection after days or weeks. And although I agree that factory farming is an abomination, there are still a few .specialty farms out there that raise animals the old-fashioned way, with genuine concern for their welfare.. The bottom line, in my opinion, is to treat other beings with respect and compassion.



Sometimes the animal can't be found. They run and they hide. Not being able to find a wounded animal doesn't mean they're a bad hunter. Thats bullshit.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My neighbour died, and his wife isn't going to tell her children that he is dead. At all.
> 
> I understand and agree with bracing children, easing them into it, getting them grief counsellors. But to decide NOT to tell your children until they (and I quote) "figure it out on their own in a few years" is really messed up. Death was normal, if sad, for us as children. We knew but didn't 'get it' fully until later.
> 
> They have not even talked about death with them at ALL - a few weeks ago when a bunny died...instead of explaining that it was dead/cats need to eat to feed THEIR babies/the bunny isn't hurting they freaked out and hid the carcass and told them that it was sleeping and hopped away, and told me not to tell the girls anything, and that it would totally traumatize them. If you never even explain the concept, what sort of epiphany do you expect your then 10 year old, perfectly sheltered child to experience? :doh:



Death of a parent is hard on a child regardless of their age. I think this has more to do with her not wanting to deal with the death. She is not ready to feel that grief. This is why some psychologist say it is best for children to have pets like goldfish and things like that, because they have a short life span and it will help children learn to deal with death, with loss.

I think she needs to put her big girl panties on. She must be grieving and I can understand that, but she needs to think of her kids. If she does not clear things up for them, they might get the impression that their father abandoned them. Is that any better? What kind of emotional effects will that have. 

That is a bad situation all around.


----------



## MrSensible

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. not so crazy. I am not a big fan. I rarely eat steak. When I do eat steak it is mostly in a cheese steak or pepper steak. Outside of that, I don't do steak at all. I am all chicken and turkey mostly with the rare fish now and then.





ODFFA said:


> For me, it's also more a case of "I do like a bit of steak to go with my [mushroom/pepper/béarnaise] sauce."



Damn, how could I have forgotten all of the kick ass ways to use steak as a supplement? Pepper steak is actually my go-to order at Chinese restaurants when I can't decide on anything...

I guess it would have been more apt to say that I typically don't care much for slabs of meat by themselves -- and that goes for more than just steak. But that of course wouldn't have been as unpopular and/or melodramatic .


----------



## MrSensible

lucca23v2 said:


> Death of a parent is hard on a child regardless of their age. I think this has more to do with her not wanting to deal with the death. She is not ready to feel that grief. This is why some psychologist say it is best for children to have pets like goldfish and things like that, because they have a short life span and it will help children learn to deal with death, with loss.
> 
> I think she needs to put her big girl panties on. She must be grieving and I can understand that, but she needs to think of her kids. If she does not clear things up for them, they might get the impression that their father abandoned them. Is that any better? What kind of emotional effects will that have.
> 
> That is a bad situation all around.



I agree, that's a truly terrible situation for anyone to deal with. I've never experienced such a catastrophic loss, so it's hard to even fathom the grief involved in not only losing your partner, but also having to watch your kids struggle with that reality as well. It's the stuff of nightmares. 

You're right though; the longer she waits to tell her kids the inevitable truth, the longer they'll have to suffer with the speculations of where their father went and, perhaps even more devastating, why he left them without so much as a good bye? Ugh, just the thought of that whole situation makes me a bit teary-eyed.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My neighbour died, and his wife isn't going to tell her children that he is dead. At all.
> 
> I understand and agree with bracing children, easing them into it, getting them grief counsellors. But to decide NOT to tell your children until they (and I quote) "figure it out on their own in a few years" is really messed up. Death was normal, if sad, for us as children. We knew but didn't 'get it' fully until later.
> 
> They have not even talked about death with them at ALL - a few weeks ago when a bunny died...instead of explaining that it was dead/cats need to eat to feed THEIR babies/the bunny isn't hurting they freaked out and hid the carcass and told them that it was sleeping and hopped away, and told me not to tell the girls anything, and that it would totally traumatize them. If you never even explain the concept, what sort of epiphany do you expect your then 10 year old, perfectly sheltered child to experience? :doh:



How old are the kids? Also - was the father ill before or was it an accident, heart attack, whatever that came out of the blue?

If they're under 3, I can understand that, because you can't explain the concept of death to children that small. You have plenty of time years later to explain. (My cousins were 2 and 4 when my aunt died - the younger one truly has no memory whatsoever of her or her death. For the older one it was a traumatic loss, the finality of death -especially since his care-taking grandfather died when he was 8 - which took him to adulthood to fully get over. But he was always fully aware of the issue and not talking openly about it would've made coming to terms with it a lot more difficult. My great-aunt, who then raised the boys alone fortunately was a wonderful, strong woman.)

Children above 3 will get vibes that something is so massively wrong - and what they imagine is going on will probably be even worse. Insecurity is awful for children. I agree with lucca that not telling the truth is much more harmful that the truth itself.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It was a heart attack. 

One is two and a half, and her speaking/understanding skills are not really advanced (not to say she is stupid, but some children just mature slowly). She only understands simple sentences and has just started saying her colours and more than monosyllobols/nonsense. I don't think she would even understand, but she would feel a sense of loss and would still need love and support.

The other is six - she is both old enough to have bonded to her dad (who walked her to and from school every day and spent the most time with her) and to understand the very general concept of death from Disney movies and hearing about it at school. She knows something is wrong - normally she is demanding and grinning. When I walk out she normally darts over to my deck to kiss my dog or demand that I bring out "Meow" (my cat) or pokes in my grocery bags to see what I bought. I've seen her watching her mom with a solemn face. She totally knows something is wrong, and when I come out she kind of close lips smiles then looks down, and barely talks except to her cousin who is visiting, and she barely even notices the animals. 

She knows her dad was sick in the hospital. She knows suddenly her auntie and cousin are with them. Her mom isn't crying, but she is crushed and almost deadened. All the adults walk away to talk in hushed tones and hug her mother, casting glances at the kids. I think adults completely underestimate the ability of children to understand that something is wrong. And without being able to identify/communicate, it eats them up inside - and now she can't even talk about it because all the adults are lying to her...any sense of loss she feels will be swept under the carpet of that lie...

If I learned that my father had died and my family had bold face lied to me for years about it, I would not only be furious but my whole trust in them would be shattered. I just hope this works out for them...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

WTF said:


> Sometimes the animal can't be found. They run and they hide. Not being able to find a wounded animal doesn't mean they're a bad hunter. Thats bullshit.



OF COURSE the animal runs and hides: that's normal behavior. And a good hunter is aware of that and makes sure has the skills to track the animal down. There's a lot more to hunting than pulling a trigger. Before you call bullshit, read Jim Corbett's book _Jungle Lore_: that man was one of the greatest hunters of all time (and he includes some tips on how to track).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I don't hunt, but by definition, wouldn't a really great hunter only rarely miss a kill shot, and tracking would be a secondary skill when you fail the first?

My husband's bio dad was an avid hunter (too old and sick now) and he used to run on and on about how pain, fear, and the chemicals produced by deer/elk/moose running ruins the meat, and how it was so, so critical to either kill them, or incapacitate them so you could slit their throat within a few yards.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It was a heart attack.
> 
> One is two and a half, and her speaking/understanding skills are not really advanced (not to say she is stupid, but some children just mature slowly). She only understands simple sentences and has just started saying her colours and more than monosyllobols/nonsense. I don't think she would even understand, but she would feel a sense of loss and would still need love and support.
> 
> The other is six - she is both old enough to have bonded to her dad (who walked her to and from school every day and spent the most time with her) and to understand the very general concept of death from Disney movies and hearing about it at school. She knows something is wrong - normally she is demanding and grinning. When I walk out she normally darts over to my deck to kiss my dog or demand that I bring out "Meow" (my cat) or pokes in my grocery bags to see what I bought. I've seen her watching her mom with a solemn face. She totally knows something is wrong, and when I come out she kind of close lips smiles then looks down, and barely talks except to her cousin who is visiting, and she barely even notices the animals.
> 
> She knows her dad was sick in the hospital. She knows suddenly her auntie and cousin are with them. Her mom isn't crying, but she is crushed and almost deadened. All the adults walk away to talk in hushed tones and hug her mother, casting glances at the kids. I think adults completely underestimate the ability of children to understand that something is wrong. And without being able to identify/communicate, it eats them up inside - and now she can't even talk about it because all the adults are lying to her...any sense of loss she feels will be swept under the carpet of that lie...
> 
> If I learned that my father had died and my family had bold face lied to me for years about it, I would not only be furious but my whole trust in them would be shattered. I just hope this works out for them...


Children are more intuitive than people give then credit for. They need to address these kids as a people, just on a more simple level. Not talk down to them, but on a level where you are like their friend instead of an "adult". It is the only way you will be able to understand how they feel and what they are thinking. This way you can understand how to help. I hope it works out. I just hope she decides to tell them or I see a future of many years of therapy if they are lucky.. or (hopefully at worst) a lot of years of not so good behavior or (hoping it doesn't go to this extreme) some really destructive behavior. Let's hope for the best.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The other is six - she is both old enough to have bonded to her dad (who walked her to and from school every day and spent the most time with her) and to understand the very general concept of death from Disney movies and hearing about it at school. She knows something is wrong - normally she is demanding and grinning. When I walk out she normally darts over to my deck to kiss my dog or demand that I bring out "Meow" (my cat) or pokes in my grocery bags to see what I bought. I've seen her watching her mom with a solemn face. She totally knows something is wrong, and when I come out she kind of close lips smiles then looks down, and barely talks except to her cousin who is visiting, and she barely even notices the animals.
> 
> She knows her dad was sick in the hospital. She knows suddenly her auntie and cousin are with them. Her mom isn't crying, but she is crushed and almost deadened. All the adults walk away to talk in hushed tones and hug her mother, casting glances at the kids. I think adults completely underestimate the ability of children to understand that something is wrong. And without being able to identify/communicate, it eats them up inside - and now she can't even talk about it because all the adults are lying to her...any sense of loss she feels will be swept under the carpet of that lie...
> 
> If I learned that my father had died and my family had bold face lied to me for years about it, I would not only be furious but my whole trust in them would be shattered. I just hope this works out for them...



Oh dear - poor kid. 

My guess would be that a 6 year old who is in school knows of the concept of death already (think of the Babar, in vol. 1 the elephant king dies after eating a poisonous mushroom, turning dark green and wrinkly in the process - my personal, fictional first encounter with death).

She might even have overheard something, and anything she is fitting together in her imagination is much worse than the truth. Especially if she hears from someone else - which is bound to happen - than her mother or immediate family, it will be a difficult to repair breach of trust.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I don't hunt, but by definition, wouldn't a really great hunter only rarely miss a kill shot, and tracking would be a secondary skill when you fail the first?
> 
> My husband's bio dad was an avid hunter (too old and sick now) and he used to run on and on about how pain, fear, and the chemicals produced by deer/elk/moose running ruins the meat, and how it was so, so critical to either kill them, or incapacitate them so you could slit their throat within a few yards.



Darn it Xyantha's comment made me think about watching Deer Hunter and it's not available for rent or free on any streaming site I have. Sadface.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gqit3zVmyc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gqit3zVmyc[/ame]

21 seconds in is the reference! Terrible trailer for a great movie.


----------



## WTF

Dr. Feelgood said:


> OF COURSE the animal runs and hides: that's normal behavior. And a good hunter is aware of that and makes sure has the skills to track the animal down. There's a lot more to hunting than pulling a trigger. Before you call bullshit, read Jim Corbett's book _Jungle Lore_: that man was one of the greatest hunters of all time (and he includes some tips on how to track).




No shit. But sometimes they hide REALLY WELL. I have a friend who has been hunting for most of his 60 years and last year he went bear hunting, as he has many times before. He locked in one one, wounded it and took off after it to finish it and it had vanished. He's an experienced hunter, but you make him sound like a jack-ass. He's not. You are.


----------



## dwesterny

Here's an opinion, I'm not sure if it is popular or not: Someone stating an opinion you do not agree with is not an insult. It is possible to discuss something you disagree with in a civil manner.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> Here's an opinion, I'm not sure if it is popular or not: Someone stating an opinion you do not agree with is not an insult. It is possible to discuss something you disagree with in a civil manner.



It's popular with me. :bow:


----------



## MsBrightside

I don't like ketchup that much. It's OK in meatloaf or sloppy joes, and it's not a big deal to me if a burger already has some on it, but it's not really my condiment of choice--even on French fries. I like it a lot better when it's converted into cocktail sauce with a bit of horseradish, Worcestershire, and lemon juice. 

Weird but true fact: my dad pronounces the word as "kep-chit." :huh: 

I'm not terribly fond of mayo, either, although I do use it sparingly in BLTs or chicken/tuna salads, as well as a few recipes that call for it.

Also, I prefer to dispense with perfume and cologne, because certain kinds make me sneeze, irritate my eyes, or cause my airways to constrict. If someone really overdoes it with a particularly noxious variety, I even get hives if he or she gets too close. Once someone gave my grandfather some aftershave for Christmas and he splashed some (probably a high-end designer fragrance like Brut or Aquavelva ) on his hands and slapped them playfully on my cheeks, then felt terrible when they immediately flamed into bright red itchy bumps. It's not reasonable for me to expect everyone to give up perfume and cologne, but I wish people would take care not to overdo it. 

After these three complaints I feel a bit curmudgeonly, so here are three unpopular positive opinions to balance them out: 
1) St. Louis is my favorite US city. 
2)I couldn't care less what kind of car a man drives, as long as it runs. (within reason: please no monster trucks or anything like that!) Some of the guys I've dated didn't even have one. Where I live now it would probably be weird for a man not to own a car, because he wouldn't be able to go anywhere except Walmart, Sonic, or the dollar store , but it's not really necessary to have one in the city.
3) I actually like some reality TV shows like _Chopped_, _Antiques Road Show_, or _The Amazing Race_. I ran across another one the other day with a title that caught my eye:_ Fat Guys in the Woods_. I've never seen it, but I looked it up; and the premise sounds kind of patronizing to me. Too bad--it had potential!


----------



## dwesterny

Not a fan of perfume or cologne either. I do love the slightly sweet baby powderish smell some women have. No clue what it is. 

I don't think I have ever eaten a sloppy joe. Looks like a chili sandwich, kinda weird.

I never put worcestershire in cocktail sauce. Have to try that next time.


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Not a fan of perfume or cologne either. I do love the slightly sweet baby powderish smell some women have. No clue what it is.
> 
> *I don't think I have ever eaten a sloppy joe. Looks like a chili sandwich, kinda weird*.
> 
> I never put worcestershire in cocktail sauce. Have to try that next time.


 
Really? Other than being ground beef/tomato-based, it's not that similar to (IMO not nearly as good as ) chili. My mom's recipe is just ground beef, ketchup, onions, Worcestershire (again!), salt, pepper, and a little flour to thicken it up. As a native Midwesterner, it was hard for me to avoid sloppy joes growing up, but they're not really something I crave. When I do make them, it's more like "Gee, it's time for supper and all I have in the house is a pound of ground beef and a bottle of ketchup." 

All of this talk about sloppy joes makes me think of Adam Sandler's Lunch Lady Song.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

MsBrightside said:


> As a native Midwesterner, it was hard for me to avoid sloppy joes growing up, but it's not really something I crave. When I do make them, it's more like "Gee, it's time for supper and all I have in the house is a pound of ground beef and a bottle of ketchup."



Sloppy joes = time to go grocery shopping. In all fairness, though, I have to confess that they taste better than they look.


----------



## Tad

I'd never had sloppy joes growing up, but had heard of them, when I finally gave them a shot we ended up frying upground beef, some spicing (chili sauce, pepper, whatever else was around and appealed), then adding some beef broth mixed with corn starch to thicken and bind the meat together. I can't imagine making it with ketchup -- I'm not that big of a ketchup fan either, so I can't say that it appeals.


----------



## MrSensible

Tad said:


> I'd never had sloppy joes growing up, but had heard of them, when I finally gave them a shot we ended up frying upground beef, some spicing (chili sauce, pepper, whatever else was around and appealed), then adding some beef broth mixed with corn starch to thicken and bind the meat together. I can't imagine making it with ketchup -- I'm not that big of a ketchup fan either, so I can't say that it appeals.



Damn, that sounds pretty good. How was the end result?

I'm a pretty big fan of ketchup I guess, but funny enough, I haven't had much experience with sloppy joes. I've tried them a few times and it was typically a "meh" kind of experience -- at least the way we made them. It felt like one of those things you made when you didn't want to actually make anything .


----------



## Yakatori

MsBrightside said:


> "_I like it a lot better when it's converted into cocktail sauce with a bit of horseradish, Worcestershire, and lemon juice. _"


But don't you mean to say that's how you typically dress a hamburger, right?

Probably, I would only use cocktail sauce if I were actually eating shrimp-cocktail. Or some sort of variation on the typical platter of breaded, fried seafood (Scallops, clams, calamari, Shrimp, fish, etc...). Although, strangely, even if it's just fried shrimp, I like to have a fair amount all of the other condiments available (vinegar, lemon, tartar sauce, cocktail sauce.) And will tend to mix & match them. 

Ketchup, where you tend see it in so many every-day type recipes (e.g. beef stew), I think is just intended as cost-effective way to add some piquant flavor with a relatively inexpensive ingredient that they know most people will have readily on-hand, year-round, in any part of the country. But it's not like you wouldn't just as easily substitute it with just good quality tomatoes: diced, even if from a can, in the case of sloppy-joes. Or for a hamburger, as long as if I had most of the rest of the typical ingredients (raw onion, pickles, nicely-toasted bun, etc...) along with some slices of a well-ripened tomato, it's not like I would necessarily miss not-having ketchup there. I'm not really too, too picky in that way (Although, maybe a bit of Sriracha or Bbq sauce could help there as well). 



MsBrightside said:


> "_...dad pronounces the word as "kep-chit." :huh:_"


If we go to a Chinese restaurant and the waiter mispronounces the option of pistachio (flavored ice cream) as _pee-dashio_, my dad will, indeed, reliably confirm that's what he wants by repeating that error verbatim. 



MsBrightside said:


> "_1) St. Louis is my favorite US city._"


 That's kind of interesting, especially in light of how much you've traveled; I'm curious to know what you like about it so much.



MsBrightside said:


> "_2)I couldn't care less what kind of car a man drives, as long as it runs. (within reason: please no monster trucks or anything like that!) Some of the guys I've dated didn't even have one._"


That's cool, I'm kind of into that, just the whole idea of it (That you're not so easily impressed). 

I used to not have a phone. But this was before it became, like,_ a-thing_. That other people did, _a scene_. Actually, I stopped, felt I needed to, just when it started to seem more that way for me.

I dunno, maybe I will come up with something else; like that, but where's it's more plainly a matter of simple-practicality than some kind of over-top statement. Not having a data-plan/smart phone used to be close-enough. But, I dunno if that really counts when you have cable.

I also miss having the kind of ancillary friends I used to keep much closer touch with, the type of guys with nick-names that evoke some kind of explanation. Like _HBO-Dave_ who ran trivia-night. (Because, in his apartment, he had free HBO on this old, giant TV. A carry-over from a previous, unrelated-tenant.) 



MsBrightside said:


> "_3) I actually like some reality TV shows like Chopped, Antiques Road Show, or The Amazing Race. _"


Yeah, me too. I like _Antiques Road Show_ for how its appeal spans some wide range of interests. It's something I can watch with my folks (who're older), and still feel like I learn something new & interesting (culturally, historically) every time I watch. I like _Naked And Afraid_ along with Bear Grylls' shows as well, both for how they demonstrate this concept of the human being, as an animal/species, endemic and well-evolved to its natural environment. Like, literally everywhere you go, anywhere and everywhere on the planet, no matter how seemingly remote, there's certain inherent features or aspects in any given wild landscape that will help to sustain and support specifically human.

_Ink Master_ is another one; I think, a particularly well-executed concept. Especially for that I'm not really into tattoos; and, for me, it's easy enough to see this is a show anyone might like to watch. Just as a simple game-show, it's cool the see the relatively large number of contestants are ultimately pared off until there's just one left, deserving of Ink-Master. And to be able to watch a a bona-fide artistic competition unfold right in front of you, step by step. Plus, each of the judges adds a great deal to it, expertly breaking-down the tattoos you just watched being drawn and inked, illustrating the nuance of separates a merely-good versus excellent illustration of a particular style.

Granted, it can be difficult to get past the on-screen personality of a fair number of contestants; but, once you do just that, it's kind of fun to just watch people draw and ink, learn about their own personal stories and what it is that they bring to every else they put on display. (Sarah Miller from season 2 is personal favorite of mine, I really like the way she draws.)


----------



## MsBrightside

Dr. Feelgood said:


> *Sloppy joes = time to go grocery shopping.* In all fairness, though, I have to confess that they taste better than they look.


 


MrSensible said:


> ...I haven't had much experience with sloppy joes. I've tried them a few times and it was typically a "meh" kind of experience -- at least the way we made them.* It felt like one of those things you made when you didn't want to actually make anything* .


So true! 



Tad said:


> I'd never had sloppy joes growing up, but had heard of them, when I finally gave them a shot we ended up frying upground beef, some spicing (chili sauce, pepper, whatever else was around and appealed), then adding some beef broth mixed with corn starch to thicken and bind the meat together. I can't imagine making it with ketchup -- I'm not that big of a ketchup fan either, so I can't say that it appeals.


That sounds a lot better than my mom's version (sorry, Mom ). A lot of the chili sauce that you can buy in stores here is basically glorified ketchup, but I had an aunt that would can her own chili sauce from home-grown tomatoes; that might actually make a decent sloppy joe.



Yakatori said:


> But don't you mean to say that's how you typically dress a hamburger, right?


No, I never tried cocktail sauce on a hamburger, although it sounds better to me than ketchup. The horseradish and lemon juice give it a nice zing. I agree that having fresh tomato slices is probably the way to go. 



> _Yeah, me too. I like Antiques Road Show for how its appeal spans some wide range of interests. It's something I can watch with my folks (who're older), and still feel like I learn something new & interesting (culturally, historically) every time I watch. I like Naked And Afraid along with Bear Grylls' shows as well... Ink Master is another one; I think, a particularly well-executed concept_...


I've never seen _Naked and Afraid_ or _Ink Master_, probably because I don't subscribe to too many TV channels, but if I get the chance, I'll have to check them out!



> _That's kind of interesting, especially in light of how much you've traveled; I'm curious to know what you like about it so much_.


 
Short answer: Because I think it has a lot of character, with distinctive neighborhoods and plenty of fun things to do.

Long answer:
I haven't really visited that many big US cities (passing through them on the interstate on the way to another destination doesn't really count), just Chicago, Washington, D.C., Denver, Houston, Columbus (as a child), Baltimore, Philadelphia, Minneapolis (as a child), St. Louis, and New York City. I liked New York City a lot better than I thought I would. In the Midwest and South, one tends to hear horror stories regarding the rudeness of New Yorkers, but I didn't really find that to be the case. If I spent more time there and got to know the city better, I'm sure I'd find that New York has a lot more to offer than St. Louis. 

But I lived in St. Louis for 8 years, and I think it has a lot of unique qualities. It has interesting neighborhoods like Dogtown, the Hill (Italian; the home of toasted ravioli), Soulard (historically French, with a big farmer's market and its own Mardi Gras), Shaw/Tower Grove area (home to a beautiful botanical garden), Bevo Mill (historically German), Cherokee Street (antique district), University City (with an old movie house called the Tivoli that specializes in indie/foreign films, Blueberry Hill and the St. Louis Walk of Fame ), etc. It has a huge city park (Forest Park) in the Central West End with an open-air ice-skating rink, a Muny opera, and a number of museums, and they're all free (history, art, science, the zoo etc; there is also a children's museum and even a dog museum located in other parts of the city.) Visitors can check out the Whispering Wall, shops, and free concerts at Union Station (I saw Don McLean there once when my boss was out of town ). St. Louis also has a rich musical history with ragtime/Scott Joplin, as well as the blues (it has its own theme song ), and Chuck Berry. 

When it comes to food, there's a 100+-year-old sandwich/soda fountain/candy shop that managed to survive despite the economic decline of the neighborhood around it (Crown Candy; Adam Richman has been there for the BLTs and 5-milkshake challenge), Ted Drewes' frozen custard on Rte. 66 (visited by Alton Brown and Bobby Flay), and it's the home of gooey buttercake! St. Louis even has it's own pizza style, most closely associated with a place called Imo's, although a lot of out-of-towners really hate it. It's thin crust, made without yeast, cut into squares, and topped with Provel cheese (processed combo of provolone, Swiss, and white cheddar). A lot of people like to tour the Arch and the Anheuser Busch brewery; I've never done either of those things, but I have been to Grant's Farm and seen the Clydesdales in their air-conditioned barn. 

Some people also like the bars/restaurants/clubs down on Laclede'sLanding by the Mississippi riverfront and the gambling boats, and there are hometown hockey, baseball, and football teams for sports fans. There are also lots of day trip-type things to do nearby: biking on the Katy Trail through Missouri wine country, touring caves, and canoeing on gator-free, crystal-clear streams with blue limestone pools in the Ozarks. I could go on, but that's probably more than enough.


----------



## bigmac

Tad said:


> I'd never had sloppy joes growing up, but had heard of them, when I finally gave them a shot we ended up frying upground beef, some spicing (chili sauce, pepper, whatever else was around and appealed), then adding some beef broth mixed with corn starch to thicken and bind the meat together. I can't imagine making it with ketchup -- I'm not that big of a ketchup fan either, so I can't say that it appeals.




Sloppy Joes are an American thing -- more specifically an American school lunch thing. Haven't had an actual Sloppy Joe since the last week of 5th grade -- right before we moved to Alberta.


----------



## lucca23v2

I hate sloppy joe's. I never ate them when I was in school. I am not a big fan of food that gets me messy when eating... (I eat ribs with a fork and knife. Not being snobbish, I just hate having my fingers or clothes dirty.)


----------



## agouderia

lucca23v2 said:


> I hate sloppy joe's. I never ate them when I was in school. I am not a big fan of food that gets me messy when eating... (I eat ribs with a fork and knife. Not being snobbish, I just hate having my fingers or clothes dirty.)



I'm with the sloppy joe haters. When they were on the menu for school lunch, I was sure to bring my lunch box. 

It's not only the messiness I don't like, there's also some ingredient in them that gives a weird after taste I can do without. 

What I hated most of all though was the liquid of the sauce making the already soggy buns even soggier, turning the consistency truly repulsive in my book. 
Since I'm a total crust, crunch, whole-wheat heartiness person when it comes to bread, that was a total no-go for me.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> It's not only the messiness I don't like, there's also some ingredient in them that gives a weird after taste I can do without.



The state of Montana recently passed legislation making it legal to harvest road kill. IMO school cafeterias have been doing this since time immemorial. :shocked:


----------



## WTF

In my hometown, we had a few years where moose were being hit by cars pretty frequently (holy shit, can they do damage!). I know of a few families in town that would call dibs on the dead moose. Thats a lot of meat!


----------



## MattB

I'll take up for the Sloppy Joe, since it would appear to be an unpopular opinion. We had them when I was a kid, and in a household that pretty much was just plain meat and potatoes every day it was a nice change of pace. I've made them for old time sake at least a few times over the last few years for fun.

For the record I grew up in Eastern Ontario so yes, they are not just an American thing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Not sure if I posted this before. I know it comes up at least twice a year for me.

There seems to have been a slew of injuries from bikes, rollerblades, skateboards, and horseback riding lately in my feed, and people moan and bewail the injuries as if it was the most shocking and horrifying thing in the world.

I am always sad - and then you hear they weren't wearing helmets. It transforms my sympathies into a state of ambivalence. Did the person deserve to die? No. But at the same time, many of the accidents were completely avoidable, and the wonton disregard for safety mutes much of my sympathy.

One woman kept posting videos of her daughter riding horses without a helmet - that little girl is in a coma. I hate to say it, but as a parent it is your job to make sure your kid is safe. And as an adult, its your job to make sure you are safe. If you ride without a helmet, brain and spinal injuries are pretty much inevitable. You kind of had it coming...You can't play chicken with gravity and expect not to lose...

(This is coming from someone who rode horses competitively and has gotten thrown, fallen, and kicked, and as a bike rider got hit my a car and thrown into traffic. Helmet saved my life so many times)


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> (This is coming from someone who rode horses competitively and has gotten thrown, fallen, and kicked, and as a bike rider got hit my a car and thrown into traffic. Helmet saved my life so many times)


Indeed, wear your brain bucket!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> You can't play chicken with gravity and expect not to lose...



Gravity... the fat man's greatest foe.


----------



## fat hiker

MattB said:


> I'll take up for the Sloppy Joe, since it would appear to be an unpopular opinion. We had them when I was a kid, and in a household that pretty much was just plain meat and potatoes every day it was a nice change of pace. I've made them for old time sake at least a few times over the last few years for fun.
> 
> For the record I grew up in Eastern Ontario so yes, they are not just an American thing.



I like Sloppy Joes too, and grew up with them in Nova Scotia - as did my wife, which is a blessing, as they are something I can suggest as a change for a casual dinner and have eager agreement! Our kids, and their friends, like them too...


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Not sure if I posted this before. I know it comes up at least twice a year for me.
> 
> There seems to have been a slew of injuries from bikes, rollerblades, skateboards, and horseback riding lately in my feed, and people moan and bewail the injuries as if it was the most shocking and horrifying thing in the world.
> 
> I am always sad - and then you hear they weren't wearing helmets. It transforms my sympathies into a state of ambivalence. Did the person deserve to die? No. But at the same time, many of the accidents were completely avoidable, and the wonton disregard for safety mutes much of my sympathy.
> 
> One woman kept posting videos of her daughter riding horses without a helmet - that little girl is in a coma. I hate to say it, but as a parent it is your job to make sure your kid is safe. And as an adult, its your job to make sure you are safe. If you ride without a helmet, brain and spinal injuries are pretty much inevitable. You kind of had it coming...You can't play chicken with gravity and expect not to lose...
> 
> (This is coming from someone who rode horses competitively and has gotten thrown, fallen, and kicked, and as a bike rider got hit my a car and thrown into traffic. Helmet saved my life so many times)



Agreed, agreed, agreed! I wear my helmet for biking, skiing, skating, even tobogganing, and my wife and son wear theirs on their horse too! In fact, if it weren't for her helmet, my wife's last fall off her horse would probably have been fatal.

Funny thing is, at least here around Ottawa, helmet wearing for youth is mandatory at every barn I know of - and for adults at most of them too. This is not due to laws, but liability insurance issues.... Insurers can be our friends, when it comes to safety.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Not sure if I posted this before. I know it comes up at least twice a year for me.
> 
> There seems to have been a slew of injuries from bikes, rollerblades, skateboards, and horseback riding lately in my feed, and people moan and bewail the injuries as if it was the most shocking and horrifying thing in the world.
> 
> I am always sad - and then you hear they weren't wearing helmets. It transforms my sympathies into a state of ambivalence. Did the person deserve to die? No. But at the same time, many of the accidents were completely avoidable, and the wonton disregard for safety mutes much of my sympathy.
> 
> One woman kept posting videos of her daughter riding horses without a helmet - that little girl is in a coma. I hate to say it, but as a parent it is your job to make sure your kid is safe. And as an adult, its your job to make sure you are safe. If you ride without a helmet, brain and spinal injuries are pretty much inevitable. You kind of had it coming...You can't play chicken with gravity and expect not to lose...
> 
> (This is coming from someone who rode horses competitively and has gotten thrown, fallen, and kicked, and as a bike rider got hit my a car and thrown into traffic. Helmet saved my life so many times)



I'm glad I read this. Just about three weeks ago on Facebook, a "friend" on there posted a video of her eight year old son on a little quad bike, whizzing around a a home made track thing. She was shouting to him in the video to go faster, but you could see the child had more sense, and was being a little cautious as it was his first time. I posted under the video "looks fun but no helmet????!!!!" The child was wearing a thin tshirt, shorts, ankle socks and trainers. Then followed a back and forth argument between myself and the friend's partner (not actually the wee boy's dad). He said that the child was supervised at all times by an adult and I pointed out that an adult supervising from 20 feet away won't prevent a serious head injury if the child bounces over a ramp. Anyway, there wasn't a peep from the boy's mum, my fb friend. About three days later she posted a photo of the child on the same quad bike, proudly wearing a black helmet, complete with the bit that covers the entire jaw and mouth area! I was really glad I'd posted, after having been a little worried about it. (I think it might have helped that I said at one point that his mother always wears a helmet when on her moped  so looks after her own safety). I find it bizarre that it's not compulsory for everyone no matter their age to wear a helmet on any bike or quad etc that can go above a certain mph.


----------



## tankyguy

Disco is not evil, nor was it some uniquely embarrassing period of music.

It's no more or no less insipid than any other pop trend that suffered from over-play. As the decades go by, more of the chaff will fall away and be forgotten while the worthwhile releases will be recognized.


----------



## Crumbling

tankyguy said:


> Disco is not evil, nor was it some uniquely embarrassing period of music.
> 
> It's no more or no less insipid than any other pop trend that suffered from over-play. As the decades go by, more of the chaff will fall away and be forgotten while the worthwhile releases will be recognized.



Right through the 90s... 'Retro' night was one of the best club nights in the student union. The music was familiar from our childhood and it was unabashed and unashamed fun to sing along and dance to. Even the chaff...

Though to this day nothing can scrub from my mind seeing The Steve, Steve, Other-Steve and Gordon spontaneously perform an entire New Kids dance routine while lipsyncing .. It was both awesome and wrong, and none of them ever wanted to talk about it again.

That stuff simply does not happen at a Rock Night...


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> Right through the 90s... 'Retro' night was one of the best club nights in the student union. The music was familiar from our childhood and it was unabashed and unashamed fun to sing along and dance to. Even the chaff...
> 
> Though to this day nothing can scrub from my mind seeing The Steve, Steve, Other-Steve and Gordon spontaneously perform an entire New Kids dance routine while lipsyncing .. It was both awesome and wrong, and none of them ever wanted to talk about it again.
> 
> *That stuff simply does not happen at a Rock Night..*.



You, my friend, have been going to the wrong rock nights.


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> You, my friend, have been going to the wrong rock nights.



They play New Kids at Rock Nights now? 

It's true... Today's youth have lost the plot...

Get off My Lawn!


----------



## bayone

tankyguy said:


> Disco is not evil, nor was it some uniquely embarrassing period of music.
> 
> It's no more or no less insipid than any other pop trend that suffered from over-play. As the decades go by, more of the chaff will fall away and be forgotten while the worthwhile releases will be recognized.



Apparently there is a group called the English Disco Lovers, who got together to try and hijack the initials of the English Defense League (a far-right group.) Any time the EDL hold a demonstration, the English Disco Lovers show up in platform shoes, sequins, etc, and holding placards that say thinks like "DON'T HATE, GYRATE."


----------



## fat hiker

bayone said:


> Apparently there is a group called the English Disco Lovers, who got together to try and hijack the initials of the English Defense League (a far-right group.) Any time the EDL hold a demonstration, the English Disco Lovers show up in platform shoes, sequins, etc, and holding placards that say thinks like "DON'T HATE, GYRATE."




That is just, so, FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## ODFFA

I must confess to absolutely adoring this slam poem. I don't think it's faultless, but I do think it's pretty damn incisive. And I actually think the deep voice, muscles and tattoos add something to the presentation.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFoBaTkPgco[/ame]


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> I must confess to absolutely adoring this slam poem. I don't think it's faultless, but I do think it's pretty damn incisive. And I actually think the deep voice, muscles and tattoos add something to the presentation.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFoBaTkPgco




I can get lost in the spoken word part of YouTube for hours. That was great.


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> I must confess to absolutely adoring this slam poem. I don't think it's faultless, but I do think it's pretty damn incisive. And I actually think the deep voice, muscles and tattoos add something to the presentation.



Thanks for posting this. I am not usually a fan of slam poetry, but this was excellent - both the poem and the delivery.


----------



## Tad

I loved that! I always hated that phrase, and he captured the problems with it quite evocatively


----------



## dwesterny

Grocery store shoppers clubs are evil. The price of an item should be fixed. Shoppers clubs are a method of tracking individual purchasing patterns not ensuring customer loyalty. I will pay more and never sign up or preferably shop at markets that do not have these "clubs". 

Also grocery stores should actively enforce the maximum item rule on the express lane. Possibly hiring bouncers to enforce.


----------



## Tad

dwesterny said:


> Also grocery stores should actively enforce the maximum item rule on the express lane. Possibly hiring bouncers to enforce.



Nah, just take their items, and make them go pick stuff up all over again. So that if they were trying to save time by cheating on the express items limit, it ends up costing them way more time instead.

As to those clubs, thank goodness we've not really seen that up here ... yet. When we visit the US it is so annoying, having to get a card we'll use once or twice just to save a few bucks.


----------



## tankyguy

I think people who like slam poetry and spoken word will like this:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa1iS1MqUy4[/ame]


----------



## dwesterny

Another interesting Ted talks video. Sounds like he dealt with a lot. What I know I need to watch out for personally is exagerating or making up hurt. We can easily take a pleasure in being insulted, and not just in a sexy tell me I'm dirty boy while I touch myself kind of way. Sometimes it feels good to martyr yourself and think about how badly the world treats you.I find Syrrahs and Cabernets pair nicely with morbid self-attention. 



> A man who lies to himself is often the first to take offense. It sometimes feels very good to take offense, doesn't it? And surely he knows that no one has offended him, and that he himself has invented the offense and told lies just for the beauty of it, that he has exaggerated for the sake of effect, that he has picked on a word and made a mountain out of a pea — he knows all of that, and still he is the first to take offense, he likes feeling offended, it gives him great pleasure - Fyodor Dostoyevsky The Brother Karamazov


I just know I have done this. Plenty of people have been really hurt, had things said or done to them that cause real harm.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> We can easily take a pleasure in being insulted.



It's a shortcut to the high moral ground.


----------



## DonaldChump

since people seem to be forgetting the point of this thread--

UNPOPULAR OPINION: I like the terms "man up" and "grow a pair" and wish more men would do it.


----------



## lucca23v2

DonaldChump said:


> since people seem to be forgetting the point of this thread--
> 
> UNPOPULAR OPINION: I like the terms "man up" and "grow a pair" and wish more men would do it.


"Why do people say "grow some balls?" Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough.. grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding"

Sheng Wang


Just saying. ...

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## dwesterny

DonaldChump said:


> since people seem to be forgetting the point of this thread--
> 
> UNPOPULAR OPINION: I like the terms "man up" and "grow a pair" and wish more men would do it.


Welcome to the boards. Lovely name, Hyde Park is 4 doors down on the right.


----------



## ODFFA

lucca23v2 said:


> "Why do people say "grow some balls?" Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough.. grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding"
> 
> Sheng Wang
> 
> 
> Just saying. ...
> 
> Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde



Heh, I've seen quote pics accrediting those words to Betty White. But I like this better... I'm going to believe it was Wang


----------



## LeoGibson

lucca23v2 said:


> "Why do people say "grow some balls?" Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough.. grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding"
> 
> Sheng Wang
> 
> 
> Just saying. ...
> 
> Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde



Awesome. 

Plus this sentence to get 10 characters or more.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Love it Lucca. Repped her for those that werent able to 



lucca23v2 said:


> "Why do people say "grow some balls?" Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough.. grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding"
> 
> Sheng Wang
> 
> 
> Just saying. ...
> 
> Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## lucca23v2

Ok.. let me preface this by saying I love kids...I really and honestly do.

That being said.. after a long day of work.. the last thing I want to hear over my music is a baby crying for my entire train ride home. It grinds on my nerves....and it pisses me off that the parent either can't or won't soothe the child.

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Ok.. let me preface this by saying I love kids...I really and honestly do.
> 
> That being said.. after a long day of work.. the last thing I want to hear over my music is a baby crying for my entire train ride home. It grinds on my nerves....



Yep, been there, have the missing tooth enamel to show for grinding my teeth for hours on a plane.

but I do have to say:



> and it pisses me off that the parent either can't or won't soothe the child.



If only it were so easy maybe we would have had more than one kid, but 3-4 months of 12 hours a day of crying were not something my wife was willing to risk again. (OK, he would get quiet for the thirty seconds or so that the Law & Order theme music lasted, and sometimes if he was being carried, but otherwise we tried everything without success.) We had the luxury (?) of keeping him at home most of the time because my wife wasn't working, but given how little parental leave some people have, I'd imagine that there are people out there with a colicky baby who need to bring them on public transit


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Yep, been there, have the missing tooth enamel to show for grinding my teeth for hours on a plane.
> 
> but I do have to say:
> 
> 
> 
> If only it were so easy maybe we would have had more than one kid, but 3-4 months of 12 hours a day of crying were not something my wife was willing to risk again. (OK, he would get quiet for the thirty seconds or so that the Law & Order theme music lasted, and sometimes if he was being carried, but otherwise we tried everything without success.) We had the luxury (?) of keeping him at home most of the time because my wife wasn't working, but given how little parental leave some people have, I'd imagine that there are people out there with a colicky baby who need to bring them on public transit


I understand that there are times nothing will stop the crying.. some babies have colic (sp?) and that is hard.. but the kids on the train are not.. they come in quiet.. but get bored of being in the stroller..and start to cry...

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My pissoff with kids (actually their parents) is the constant message(s) of...

You will want kids once your biolgical clock kicks in. I am not a slut to my bio urges, or else i would cow kick people every time i was on the rag.


----------



## Tad

Oh, yah. In that case, GRRRRRRR!!!!!    

ETA: an unpopular opinion of my own. Strollers suck. Don’t get me wrong, there are times when you need to get from A to B quickly, kid needs to come along, and strollers are the solution. But ask yourself how long you’d like to be strapped down with a five-point harness, unable to interact with anyone you know &#8211; and you are an adult with presumably more self-control and ability to distract yourself. I view them as a necessary evil, but a lot of people seem to treat them as convenient kid containment devices. I say use them when you must, but consider when you can use a sling, back-pack, or just walk with them (depending on age). And the age I see kids still riding around in strollers boggles me.


----------



## lucca23v2

If a child's feet can touch the floor while sitting in the stroller.. he can walk... if you are going on a long trip.. I can understand since kids fall asleep.. bit still

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## DonaldChump

dwesterny said:


> Welcome to the boards. Lovely name, Hyde Park is 4 doors down on the right.



oh im well aware


----------



## tankyguy

lucca23v2 said:


> If a child's feet can touch the floor while sitting in the stroller.. he can walk... if you are going on a long trip.. I can understand since kids fall asleep.. bit still



Have you noticed how ridiculously bulky strollers have become over the past 20 years? They used to fold up and be carried under one arm. They don't need 12 inch, deep-tread tires; you're pushing your kid down the sidewalk, not racing them in Baja.


----------



## lucca23v2

tankyguy said:


> Have you noticed how ridiculously bulky strollers have become over the past 20 years? They used to fold up and be carried under one arm. They don't need 12 inch, deep-tread tires; you're pushing your kid down the sidewalk, not racing them in Baja. [emoji14]


Well.. here in nyc.. a lot of parents jog in the morning while pushing their kid in the stroller.. so they need good wheels on the stroller.. but yes.. they are getting way to bulky...

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## dwesterny

I hate microwave ovens, I refuse to own one. I can make popcorn on the stove top in a frying pan, comes out great. No need for a microwave to heat things shittily.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> I hate microwave ovens, I refuse to own one. I can make popcorn on the stove top in a frying pan, comes out great. No need for a microwave to heat things shittily.


I agree... I have one.. mostly for popcorn.. I don't like to reheat food in the microwave. It gets all dry or rubbery. I always wind up having to water down the food to avoid it getting dry/rubbery. This is why I don't bring food from hime.. very unappetizing.

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The state of Montana recently passed legislation making it legal to harvest road kill. IMO school cafeterias have been doing this since time immemorial. :shocked:


Reminds me of the Airline catering joke:
[FONT=&quot]Tower:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Eastern 702, cleared for takeoff, contact Departure on 124.7." (124.7 would be the radio frequency for Departure Control).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Eastern 702:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Tower, Eastern 702 switching to Departure... By the way, after we lifted off, we saw some kind of dead animal on the far end of the runway."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Tower:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Continental 635, cleared for takeoff, contact Departure on 124.7; did you copy the report from Eastern?"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]Continental 635:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"Continental 635, cleared for takeoff. Roger; and yes, we copied Eastern and we've already notified our caterers."[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## MsBrightside

lucca23v2 said:


> "Why do people say "grow some balls?" Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough.. grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding"
> 
> Sheng Wang
> 
> 
> Just saying...


 
Great quote!  It's also one of the few body parts that's tough enough to require a special tool (speculum) for jacking it open at the doctor's office. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Love it Lucca. Repped her for those that werent able to


 
Thanks.  I tried, but she apparently says cool/funny things too often.



dwesterny said:


> I hate microwave ovens, I refuse to own one. I can make popcorn on the stove top in a frying pan, comes out great. No need for a microwave to heat things shittily.


 
I like to make rice and melt chocolate in mine. Not necessarily at the same time. 

1 c. rice + 1-2 c. water (depending on the variety) and 10-13 min in the microwave at 70% power (with no stirring!) turns out perfectly every time. When I cook rice on the stove, I never seem to get the moisture content right. And in the case of chocolate, the microwave enables me to avoid using a double boiler.

Another unpopular opinion (judging by all the rolled-up windows I see everywhere): I've never owned a convertible, but I like to drive around with the windows open. Not when I'm going 80 mph/128.7 kph on the highway (too much like being in a wind tunnel); just while running errands around town. October in Texas is especially nice. It's been sunny with a high just under 90 degrees Fahrenheit/32.2 degrees Celsius all week. :happy:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Strollers suck. I view them as a necessary evil, but a lot of people seem to treat them as convenient kid containment devices.





tankyguy said:


> Have you noticed how ridiculously bulky strollers have become over the past 20 years?



Strollers are only secondarily a kid containment device. Their primary purpose is as a WMD. Imagine you are a petite woman who is trying to get her child to the doctor's office in time for an appointment. You've parked the car, but you're making slow progress towards the clinic because your way is blocked by large men wandering aimlessly while consulting their i-phones. But if you run your 300-pound War Stroller over a foot or two...


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Strollers are only secondarily a kid containment device. Their primary purpose is as a WMD. Imagine you are a petite woman who is trying to get her child to the doctor's office in time for an appointment. You've parked the car, but you're making slow progress towards the clinic because your way is blocked by large men wandering aimlessly while consulting their i-phones. But if you run your 300-pound War Stroller over a foot or two...


True.. specially with a baby strapped to it..lol.. the baby is there for maximum damage by spilling milk or throwing up all over the man as momma runs his foot over with the massive baby stroller..

Be yourself because everyone else is taken -Oscar Wilde


----------



## lille

MsBrightside said:


> Another unpopular opinion (judging by all the rolled-up windows I see everywhere): I've never owned a convertible, but I like to drive around with the windows open. Not when I'm going 80 mph/128.7 kph on the highway (too much like being in a wind tunnel); just while running errands around town. October in Texas is especially nice. It's been sunny with a high just under 90 degrees Fahrenheit/32.2 degrees Celsius all week. :happy:




I haven't tried driving with my windows down here yet, I used to do it all the time back home. This whole 90 degrees in October thing is really messing with my sense of time. It doesn't feel like fall at all. Fall is supposed to be jeans and hoodie weather, not shorts and Tshirts. I'm going to pick up pumpkins this weekend to try to make it look sort of like fall.


----------



## CleverBomb

MsBrightside said:


> Another unpopular opinion (judging by all the rolled-up windows I see everywhere): I've never owned a convertible, but I like to drive around with the windows open. Not when I'm going 80 mph/128.7 kph on the highway (too much like being in a wind tunnel); just while running errands around town. October in Texas is especially nice. It's been sunny with a high just under 90 degrees Fahrenheit/32.2 degrees Celsius all week. :happy:


Modern cars aren't designed to be driven with the windows down. In part this is a fuel economy issue. At highway speed, a car with its windows down gets worse mileage than one with the windows up but with the air conditioner running. It's enabled by the rapidly decreasing number of people who smoke and therefore would need to drive with the windows open. 

One sign of this is that newer cars often have an annoying low-frequency rumble (about two "thumps" per second) when driven with the windows down, caused by the same phenomenon that makes empty glass cola bottles give off a tone when you blow across their open tops. In the past, car interiors were "tuned" through headliner padding, venting of the shelf under the rear window, etc, so as not to do this -- but it's not seen as necessary any longer.

It's kind of sad, actually -- I really think we've lost something along the way there.


----------



## lucca23v2

I prefer my windows open when I drive. I hate the recycled air from the AC.


----------



## dwesterny

Cheesecake is actually a form of pie, not cake.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Howso?

It has neither fruit nor meat filling, it has no pastry bottom, and it has no pastry top. 

What is your criteria, sir?


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Howso?
> 
> It has neither fruit nor meat filling, it has no pastry bottom, and it has no pastry top.
> 
> What is your criteria, sir?


No pastry bottom? Graham cracker crust. You don't just plop a wad of cheese on a plate. The cheese is the filling. Much the same as a custard pie.


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> Cheesecake is actually a form of pie, not cake.



That is not so much an unpopular opinion as more of a factual statement which under certain conditions can be correct. 

It also hinges on the fact that English - counting out loanwords mainly from French - is a culinarily limited language. Since it uses 'cake' as a generic term for a number of different baked sweets which in other languages have more distinguishing terms of their own.

If you define pie as a baked (firmer) crust, then there are a number of recipe styles (i.e. a Russian style plucked cheesecake with a chocolate crust and small crumbles of the crust dough scattered across) that would warrant calling a cheesecake pie. 

For the classic American cheesecake I would say it is off though, as Xyantha pointed out. The crumbled graham crackers with butter technically don't qualify as a crust. Also there are cheesecakes that are baked whole without any crust or doughy bottom layer, so they don't fit either.

.... don't argue baking with me .....


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> That is not so much an unpopular opinion as more of a factual statement which under certain conditions can be correct.
> 
> It also hinges on the fact that English - counting out loanwords mainly from French - is a culinarily limited language. Since it uses 'cake' as a generic term for a number of different baked sweets which in other languages have more distinguishing terms of their own.
> 
> If you define pie as a baked (firmer) crust, then there are a number of recipe styles (i.e. a Russian style plucked cheesecake with a chocolate crust and small crumbles of the crust dough scattered across) that would warrant calling a cheesecake pie.
> 
> For the classic American cheesecake I would say it is off though, as Xyantha pointed out. The crumbled graham crackers with butter technically don't qualify as a crust. Also there are cheesecakes that are baked whole without any crust or doughy bottom layer, so they don't fit either.
> 
> .... don't argue baking with me .....


I do not concur with your disqualification of graham cracker crust. Wikipedia's cake page says the following:


> Baked flourless cakes include baked cheesecakes and flourless chocolate cakes. *Cheesecakes, despite their name, aren't really cakes at all. Cheesecakes are in fact custard pies, with a filling made mostly of some form of cheese (often cream cheese, mascarpone, ricotta, or the like), and have very little flour added, although a flour-based or graham cracker crust may be used. *Cheesecakes are also very old, with evidence of honey-sweetened cakes dating back to ancient Greece.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cake

pie
[pahy] 
noun
1.a baked food having a filling of fruit, meat, pudding, etc., *prepared in a pastry-lined pan or dish *and often topped with a pastry crust:

cake
[keyk] 
noun
1.a sweet, *baked, breadlike food, *made with or without shortening, and usually containing flour, sugar, baking powder or soda, eggs, and liquid flavoring.

I would argue that standard US and Canada cheesecake more closely fits the pie definition. Further cake can be applied to many items which are not a cake but are caked or packed material. Crabcakes would not meet my defintion of cake for example, though they bear the moniker. 

Further, as a fat man I reserve the right to argue food under any and all circumstances.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Except that american cheesecake is prepared in a brownie dish, not a pastry dish, has neither fruit nor meat, and has no pastry. Pastry is dough, not crumbs and butter.

Though if prepared differently, may fit more of a pie type.

Sorry, gotta agree with agouderia on this one!


----------



## lucca23v2

How about we just agree that it is a tart and just eat the damned thing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Eating to resolve an arguement? I am in agreement!!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Except that american cheesecake is prepared in a brownie dish, not a pastry dish, has neither fruit nor meat, and has no pastry. Pastry is dough, not crumbs and butter.
> 
> Though if prepared differently, may fit more of a pie type.
> 
> Sorry, gotta agree with agouderia on this one!


I've always cooked cheesecake in a springform pan, attempting to wrangle a cheesecake out of a brownie pan sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## lucca23v2

Cake or pie.. no difference to me.. it is delish.... and now i want cheesecake

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> I've always cooked cheesecake in a springform pan, attempting to wrangle a cheesecake out of a brownie pan sounds like a nightmare.



It can be. springform is proper, but most families i know who are not hyper dedicated bakers dont just have a springform laying around, so most people i know use the round brownie dish.

I have springform. And now i want to make a cheesecake.


----------



## agouderia

lille said:


> I've always cooked cheesecake in a springform pan, attempting to wrangle a cheesecake out of a brownie pan sounds like a nightmare.



Same here - gets much better results.

Anyway - I refuse to take any definition of 'cake' seriously that insists that shortening is an essential ingredient. It's either butter or good oil (for cake best walnut, pine seed or sometimes also olive), if you want quality.

And I'm with lucca on this one - in the end, it's good as long it's a tart....


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Except that american cheesecake is prepared in a brownie dish, not a pastry dish, has neither fruit nor meat, and has no pastry. Pastry is dough, not crumbs and butter.
> 
> Though if prepared differently, may fit more of a pie type.
> 
> Sorry, gotta agree with agouderia on this one!


As though I would expect anything but dispute and contention from the likes of you, Xy. Actually the pie defintion says pastry-lined pan or dish, not a pastry dish. The graham cracker in modern form being a type of cookie would therefore qualify as a pastry. Thus a pan or dish lined with graham cracker becomes a pastry lined dish. Q.E.D.


----------



## dwesterny

Me in this thread:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnTmBjk-M0c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnTmBjk-M0c[/ame]


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It can be. springform is proper, but most families i know who are not hyper dedicated bakers dont just have a springform laying around, so most people i know use the round brownie dish.
> 
> I have springform. And now i want to make a cheesecake.



I've never heard of a round brownie pan, only cake pans. Interesting. I wonder if it's a regional thing. I sort of want to make cheesecake now too... Which reminds me that I need to figure out when I'm making æbleskiver. Usually it's a Christmas thing for my family, but I want to make them for my boyfriend and we're traveling for Christmas.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lille said:


> I sort of want to make cheesecake now too... Which reminds me that I need to figure out when I'm making æbleskiver.



I cannot imagine wanting to make cheesecake when you can make aebleskiver.

This is probably a _very_ unpopular opinion, but I stand by it!


----------



## lille

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I cannot imagine wanting to make cheesecake when you can make aebleskiver.
> 
> This is probably a _very_ unpopular opinion, but I stand by it!



I've o it made them by myself once, but they were easier than I thought. I have my the recipe that my mormor used and my mom let me have one of our æbleskiver pans when I moved out. My boyfriend has never had them and I'm excited to introduce him to them. My mom usually only made them at Christmas, so they have that added specialness and nostalgia associated with them.


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It can be. springform is proper, but most families i know who are not hyper dedicated bakers dont just have a springform laying around, so most people i know use the round brownie dish.
> 
> I have springform. And now i want to make a cheesecake.




Our household must be 'dedicated bakers', as we own FIVE springform pans, in various sizes, one of which is heart-shaped.

Of course, my wife paid part of her way through her undergrad baking cheesecakes for a local restaurant.....


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> Our household must be 'dedicated bakers', as we own FIVE springform pans, in various sizes, one of which is heart-shaped.
> 
> Of course, my wife paid part of her way through her undergrad baking cheesecakes for a local restaurant.....



A kindred spirit! :wubu::wubu::wubu:
I actually own heart-shaped springforms in 3 different sizes ....


----------



## ODFFA

Not being a driver allows me to be terribly holier-than-thou when it comes to road rage, or huffing and puffing over being stuck in traffic. There are a few understandable exceptions, but most of the time, I completely fail to understand people's seemingly universal overreactions on the road.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Even as a driver, I can agree to that 95% of the time. As a driver you are almost socially interacting with other cars, so their actions equal; trying to trip you, trying to push you, cutting into line at a coffee store...just rude.

I tend to get upset when their actions were truly dangerous - because people like that can end my life in a split second on the highways. That isn't ok with me, but I dont rage either.

I think most drivers would only get upset if you were literally holier than thou be snarky and tried to rub it in or preach while driving! 


Edit: forgot my own. I have been unfriending people on facebook for racist remarks / middle east / paris... All that mess. I have had people reach out and be like : "you could have just unfollowed me!" 

Um no. I am not even friends with racists. Even if you are family.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ......As a driver you are almost socially interacting with other cars, so their actions equal; trying to trip you, trying to push you, cutting into line at a coffee store...just rude.


 
This point here. This is what give me road rage. I will let people in, but if we are all stuck in the same traffic do not get out from behind me to then cut in front of me. my time is just as valuable as yours. 

IT IS SO RUDE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Even as a driver, I can agree to that 95% of the time. As a driver you are almost socially interacting with other cars, so their actions equal; trying to trip you, trying to push you, cutting into line at a coffee store...just rude.
> 
> I tend to get upset when their actions were truly dangerous - because people like that can end my life in a split second on the highways. That isn't ok with me, but I dont rage either.
> 
> I think most drivers would only get upset if you were literally holier than thou be snarky and tried to rub it in or preach while driving!
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot my own. I have been unfriending people on facebook for racist remarks / middle east / paris... All that mess. I have had people reach out and be like : "you could have just unfollowed me!"
> 
> Um no. I am not even friends with racists. Even if you are family.



I just get the sense that people are very quick to assume rudeness from other drivers when, sometimes, other things come into play. Like having a tricky spot to navigate, having to get to point B with legitimate urgency, dealing with children in the car, etc. It's even harder to gauge people's intentions when they're in a car than it is in person.

I definitely agree on the danger point you made. Recklessness - not ok. 

I'm in no position to actually preach at people over things like this, and I wouldn't do it even if I were  Although I also don't pretend to completely understand certain reactions. But I keep my own neutral. Aggravating them further doesn't seem too optimal right then 

As for the unfriending, my feelings on that are very similar. Just a pity most of the ignorant talk I hear happens in person. All the goddamn time. I think that's precisely why I don't feel the need to put up with it online if I have a choice.


----------



## dwesterny

Where I live now there is a ton of road rage. Usually people in very large pickup trucks with 4 or more "political" bumper stickers who watch too much Nascar racing, who are angry because i'm only exceeding the speed limit by 15 mph. Which is brilliant because really, what is a safer vehicle for high speed driving than a giant pick up with a high center of gravity and very long stopping distance?

As far as racism, I agree but what worries me most is the possibility of that fear and anger leading to reactionary responses on the level of nations.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think men hitting women is wrong. But sometimes I wish I, as a fellow woman, could clock them one.

But I think if women were allowed to hit each other we would be 500% more violent than men ever were.

Of course its not legal and of course wouldn't ACTUALLY do it. I just kind of wish I could, sometimes, just a little.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I think men hitting women is wrong. But sometimes I wish I, as a fellow woman, could clock them one.
> 
> But I think if women were allowed to hit each other we would be 500% more violent than men ever were.
> 
> Of course its not legal and of course wouldn't ACTUALLY do it. I just kind of wish I could, sometimes, just a little.


Sorry Xy, punching another woman is wrong. Now wrestling (of either the mud or hot oil variety) is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## lucca23v2

You can "accidentally" trip them... totally legal

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt9K-5T2_1A[/ame]

Oops. These are not the droids you are looking for!


----------



## fat hiker

agouderia said:


> A kindred spirit! :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> I actually own heart-shaped springforms in 3 different sizes ....



Oh goodness!

Is it telling that, for his second year away from home at university, our elder son wanted to take a springform pan with him? We gave him two smaller ones. 

And, yes, he makes cheesecakes for himself and his housemates from time to time!


----------



## dwesterny

Sorry tankyguy, I hate when they overuse special effects in movies instead of using real sets, good makeup or actual animals. Take Jurassic World, I can pretty much always tell when the dinosaurs they used weren't real.


----------



## tankyguy

dwesterny said:


> Sorry tankyguy, I hate when they overuse special effects in movies instead of using real sets, good makeup or actual animals. Take Jurassic World, I can pretty much always tell when the dinosaurs they used weren't real.



Sorry, but PETA refuses to be reasonable about using live dinosaurs for stunts even when proper precautions are used.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Puppies suck.

They are cute and cuddly and all but I work around them enough the starshine starkle isnt there, especially if they are not my puppies. All that cute behaviour indicates a lot of problems in future, and carefully crafting and nuturing all the behaviours you want is a full time job. And they arent even old enough and trained enough to be crated wihout screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Funny you should mention it...I've often thought the same thing about children.


----------



## Mordecai

I hate MOBAs.


----------



## tankyguy

Mordecai said:


> I hate MOBAs.



That's not an unpopular opinion at all. Except for the die hards who like one specifically. I think they're the worst/most annoying parts of an RTS singled out and amplified.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

A little healthy competition can be challenging and fun, but I think we've gone overboard: practically every human pastime has been warped into a duel to the death. The martial arts were once a way to develop body and mind; now they're just more sports events. So many pastimes that people used to do solely for enjoyment --ballroom dancing, crossword puzzles, scrabble -- have been turned into white-knuckle struggles to _beat_ someone...or everyone. Where will it all end? Will our children watch internationally televised masturbation contests? I wish I could say I doubt it.


----------



## agouderia

Mordecai said:


> I hate MOBAs.





tankyguy said:


> That's not an unpopular opinion at all. Except for the die hards who like one specifically. I think they're the worst/most annoying parts of an RTS singled out and amplified.



I love having to look up acronyms.....


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Where will it all end? Will our children watch internationally televised masturbation contests? I wish I could say I doubt it.


 ** SNipped

There would even be a competition about that too.. whose is bigger.. do you want only straight ones? ones that bend to the right/left? all before getting to "who can last the longest".. or shot the biggest load..

lol


----------



## ODFFA

I'm sitting outside right now on the mistiest of mornings I've ever experienced in Cape Town. Grey skies, trees fading into the foggy background. Feels like Scotland.....except it's not even cold :happy: How anyone can prefer a harsh, brightass blue sky with the sun making obnoxious jabs at their vision is beyond me.


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> I'm sitting outside right now on the mistiest of mornings I've ever experienced in Cape Town. Grey skies, trees fading into the foggy background. Feels like Scotland.....except it's not even cold :happy: How anyone can prefer a harsh, brightass blue sky with the sun making obnoxious jabs at their vision is beyond me.



Heh, in this part of the states we forget what the sun looks like from about November to the end of March. A grey layer of clouds rolls in early November and blue sky is a distant memory.


----------



## Tad

Yep, weather variety is good. Glad that you got a change up, Odette 

Wes, only a few more weeks to hold out -- I hope the bourbon will last until then!


----------



## BigChaz

I don't really like pork chops very much


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I agree. So many better ways to cook pork.


----------



## loopytheone

According to the 'happy' thread here, this is an unpopular opinion, but I can't stand James Cordon, he makes me want to punch him in the face everytime I see him on tv.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It always seems to make me happy whenever I see people talking about punching other people in the face. 

Like giggly kind of happy.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

loopytheone said:


> According to the 'happy' thread here, this is an unpopular opinion, but I can't stand James Cordon, he makes me want to punch him in the face everytime I see him on tv.



My son can't stand him either. I like him but I feel the punch in face rage every time I see Jamie Oliver's smug, slabbering tongued face, argh!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

From the pissing off thread:

I have to confess I do not remember dates of birthdays or other special events. I think that if events are important to people they should tell me. That is what I do with events I want people to celebrate. I know it upsets some people, but I only expect the same for me; i will remind people of upcoming events only if i want to celebrate with them and for them to lock their dates down.

(This isn't directed at you Ruby btw; i just missed my uncles bday two days ago, so this reminded me...and other people in my family find it frustrating).

Tho facebook reminders help, i confess!!!


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> According to the 'happy' thread here, this is an unpopular opinion, but I can't stand James Cordon, he makes me want to punch him in the face everytime I see him on tv.



Loopy you're not alone. James Cordon isn't my cup of tea either.

From my observations he's one of these Brits who - for whichever reasons - strongly appeals to North Americans, being much more popular on the Western than on the Eastern shore of the Atlantic.


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> According to the 'happy' thread here, this is an unpopular opinion, but I can't stand James Cordon, he makes me want to punch him in the face everytime I see him on tv.



He's a really good writer, his work with Ruth Jones on 'Gavin and Stacey' was downright brilliant...but his one trick 'Smiffy' TV persona is awful.

The Smiffy character in gavin and stacey was actually more endearing.

I have no idea if it's a caricature of himself or if he's actually become a caricature of himself.. but either way I wish he'd stop.

I'm bad for remembering birthdays too, there's a few that stuck... like my own, my mum and my sister, but I have to make an effort for other people that matter... Which is why I've had a google calendar of birthdays giving me a couple of days warning for almost a decade. I remember my wife's (Not that I ever missed it!) a lot better since it got incorporated into the netflix password :-/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> According to the 'happy' thread here, this is an unpopular opinion, but I can't stand James Cordon, he makes me want to punch him in the face everytime I see him on tv.



Havn't had TV for 7 years or so. I was just looking at topless pics on google when i searched for him, haha. 

Yeah crumbling - i barely remember my own, and i can never remember me and the hubby's anniversary, despite it being on the same day we started dating. Most people have just learned to remind me - also, many of my friends and even coworkers HATE being reminded of their bday/having it celebrated, so its become a sort of weird courtesy too


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> According to the 'happy' thread here, this is an unpopular opinion, but I can't stand James Cordon, he makes me want to punch him in the face everytime I see him on tv.



Corden was, for a time, an arrogant prick. I like him because of how he completely owned up to it later on, but I absolutely get people thinking of him in those terms and wanting to rearrange his face. I also get how his persona is off-putting for some people and just like Crumbling, I've wondered about that caricature thing myself.


----------



## lucca23v2

Is he the guy that does the car karaoke with stars?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ODFFA

lucca23v2 said:


> Is he the guy that does the car karaoke with stars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



That's the one.


----------



## lucca23v2

ODFFA said:


> That's the one.



That is the only thing he does that I like...lol


----------



## dwesterny

Quilts > Comforters

Sorry if you all can't handle my deeply held convictions. I won't live a lie to make you feel more at ease. I have to express my beliefs.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> Quilts > Comforters
> 
> Sorry if you all can't handle my deeply held convictions. I won't live a lie to make you feel more at ease. I have to express my beliefs.



Some may feel this is a gross generalization, but I feel strongly though typically I am not prone to make such... blanket statements.


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> Quilts > Comforters
> 
> Sorry if you all can't handle my deeply held convictions. I won't live a lie to make you feel more at ease. I have to express my beliefs.



Confession. Until I just Googled it, my non-American-ass self didn't know what a comforter _really _was. It's a duvet! (Mystery solved, baby.) Also, I started typing out "domforter" by accident. *Pictures BHM with whip*

ETA: Portmanteaus & puns for everyone!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It's "learned" not "learnt".

Been seeing this all over signs and it bothers me


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's "learned" not "learnt".
> 
> Been seeing this all over signs and it bothers me



Some folk just ain't never learnt no better. Also now this made think of...
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7qhVJIPfck"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7qhVJIPfck[/ame]


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's "learned" not "learnt".
> 
> Been seeing this all over signs and it bothers me



Depends on your country, I expect. Although most people have no problem saying/reading learned in that context, over here it is grammatically wrong. You have learnt information, but a person who has already got a lot of knowledge is learned. Different words/contexts over here.


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Depends on your country, I expect. Although most people have no problem saying/reading learned in that context, over here it is grammatically wrong. You have learnt information, but a person who has already got a lot of knowledge is learned. Different words/contexts over here.



Hmmm well I'll be darned. Per the Oxford dictionary:


> Learnt’ or &#8216;learned’?
> These are alternative forms of the past tense and past participle of the verb learn. Both are acceptable, but learned is often used in both British English and American English, while learnt is much more common in British English than in American English.
> 
> We learned the news at about three o'clock.
> They learnt the train times by heart.
> 
> There are a number of other verbs which follow the same pattern in forming the past tense and past participle:
> 
> I burned/burnt the toast by mistake.
> He dreamed/dreamt about his holiday.
> Luke kneeled/knelt down to find his contact lens.
> Tanya spoiled/spoilt her dinner.
> She spelled/spelt her surname an unusual way.



See that? I done learnted something new.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I learnt something new today
I remembert something this morning
I grabt something from my bag

To me, learnt is a slurring of a word and we accepted it grammatically rather than fighting, but it still feels wrong...

Like "Wendsay" instead of "Wed-nes-day" 
Or "lie-barry" instead of "li-brar-ie"
Or "kill-om-eter" instead of "keel-o-meter"

Lol


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> Confession. Until I just Googled it, my non-American-ass self didn't know what a comforter _really _was. It's a duvet! (Mystery solved, baby.) Also, I started typing out "domforter" by accident. *Pictures BHM with whip*
> 
> ETA: Portmanteaus & puns for everyone!



A duvet may be a comforter, but a comforter isn't always a duvet - duvets should be filled only with down; comforters can be filled with lots of things. At least that's what my wife says.

Plus, you don't put a top sheets on beds with a duvet; but you always do with a comforter.

Far, far too much specific knowledge of bedding.....!!


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> A duvet may be a comforter, but a comforter isn't always a duvet - duvets should be filled only with down;
> 
> Plus, you don't put a top sheets on beds with a duvet; but you always do with a comforter.
> 
> Far, far too much specific knowledge of bedding.....!!



You can never have too much knowledge about something as important as what covers you during what is the most important single activity in your life: Lying in bed.

As a december baby, I confess to being a total eiderdown (let's be very specific about that  ) junkie. I spent the first weeks of my life snuggly tucked into a small duvet/big eiderdown pillow, engulfed in warm, soft fluff - it's my idea of ultimate comfort until today.

In contrast my unpopular opinion is that I hate top sheets - especially when they're tucked professionally at all four corners of the bed and you have to slip into bed like a letter into an envelope and your toes are squashed - uggh. I actually don't sleep as soundly when it's so warm I only need a sheet as cover.


----------



## Cobra Verde

-Most cops are assholes. If the sentiment "Could you maybe try to kill _less_ unarmed black men in the future, plz?" is considered an attack on your profession then you don't get the benefit of the doubt. 

-Two wrongs can absolutely make a right. I'm stunned most people feel otherwise. For one thing, there would never be a justifiable reason to declare war if that wasn't the case.

-Fall sucks.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Cobra Verde said:


> If the sentiment "Could you maybe try to kill _less_ unarmed black men in the future, plz?" is considered an attack on your profession then you don't get the benefit of the doubt.



It would be more proper to ask, "Could you maybe try to kill _fewer_ unarmed black men in the future?" To kill _less_ unarmed black men would mean to kill black men who are more heavily armed, thereby violating their Second Amendment rights.


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## dwesterny

Big fan of quilts.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

How can you wear a quilt as a fat guy without overheating??


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How can you wear a quilt as a fat guy without overheating??



If I were accused of keeping my bedroom freezing cold all the time I would be found... quilty as charged.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Clearly you are too thin to retain heat. Or need a gang of FFA to form a human quilt. 

Like the human centipede but less gross


----------



## fat hiker

Cobra Verde said:


> -Fall sucks.



I'm sorry to hear that Fall is terrible for you.

Here, Fall is probably the best season, as it has the best, most consistent weather. Spring sucks here, as it can be 30C/85F one day, and 0C/32F the next day - crazy temperature swings, and crazy rainfall/drought swings too.


----------



## loopytheone

Over here, quilts are pretty much the only thing I've ever encountered. I'm honestly not sure what most other things people talk about are, when it comes to bedding!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

In canada quilts are technically supposed to be small squares of fabric or knit, sewn/knit together to form a blanket.

A comforter is just a big bed blanket you buy from a store, and is often one big piece.


----------



## ODFFA

Well, I'll admit there is one downside* to duvets.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJhlt7rgDEI/

*I'm a victim of my own brain. Don't hold it against me.


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> Well, I'll admit there is one downside* to duvets.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJhlt7rgDEI/
> 
> *I'm a victim of my own brain. Don't hold it against me.



At least we know in regards to puns you can cover duvets.

I will admit most of my bedclothes puns are just sheet.


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> At least we know in regards to puns you can cover duvets.
> 
> I will admit most of my bedclothes puns are just sheet.



Which is terrible, considering your line of work. Also, you're a dreadful influence. I'm both guilt ridden and delighted by the emotional distress we must be causing.


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> Which is terrible, considering your line of work. Also, you're a dreadful influence. I'm both guilt ridden and delighted by the emotional distress we must be causing.


My line of work is indeed related, as a male escort I spend a lot of time between the sheets.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Over here, quilts are pretty much the only thing I've ever encountered.



For the North American crowd here your UK quilts still are comforters.

See Xy's post below.... it the dewing technique that makes a quilt a quilt on the other side of the Atlantic.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> In canada quilts are technically supposed to be small squares of fabric or knit, sewn/knit together to form a blanket.
> 
> A comforter is just a big bed blanket you buy from a store, and is often one big piece.





ODFFA said:


> Well, I'll admit there is one downside* to duvets.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJhlt7rgDEI/



So untrue! I'm willing to offer a Dims duvet casing course  ! Getting that sheet folding technique right is much more difficult.

_... sneaks off to slip under cozy summer duvet because of early business meeting tomorrow morning. _


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> My line of work is indeed related, as a male escort I spend a lot of time between the sheets.



I didn't realize SUNY at Buffalo still has toga parties.


----------



## Cobra Verde

fat hiker said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Fall is terrible for you.
> 
> Here, Fall is probably the best season, as it has the best, most consistent weather. Spring sucks here, as it can be 30C/85F one day, and 0C/32F the next day - crazy temperature swings, and crazy rainfall/drought swings too.


I had a feeling this would be the one to get an outright disagreement.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> I had a feeling this would be the one to get an outright disagreement.



Fuck you, you piece of shit. Fall is best. I hope you asphyxiate on dead leaves.

(Seriously though, fall is the superior season, and summer is the worst. Haha).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Whyyyy cant i rep you!?!?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

The desirability of autumn depends to a great degree on where you live. I always wondered why English poets were so batshit about spring: the fifteen minutes that constitutes spring in Oklahoma can be lovely if you happen to be outside at the time*, but there's not enough of it to wax ecstatic about. Fall, on the other hand, comes after six months of being parboiled like a lobster and lasts for six weeks (roughly from Halloween to Christmas, so you also get candy), and the survivors tend to greet it with considerable enthusiasm. 

*in which case you're probably headed for the tornado shelter at a good clip.


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The desirability of autumn depends to a great degree on where you live. I always wondered why English poets were so batshit about spring: the fifteen minutes that constitutes spring in Oklahoma can be lovely if you happen to be outside at the time*, but there's not enough of it to wax ecstatic about. Fall, on the other hand, comes after six months of being parboiled like a lobster and lasts for six weeks (roughly from Halloween to Christmas, so you also get candy), and the survivors tend to greet it with considerable enthusiasm.
> 
> *in which case you're probably headed for the tornado shelter at a good clip.



Yes, I wondered about that too, until I actually spent a spring in Europe - the crocuses in March, the daffodils in April, the tulips in May - so slow, so spread out, so gradual, quite lovely - especially compared to spring anywhere in eastern or central US north of the Carolinas, or anywhere in Canada east of the Rockies!

The only decent spring I've experienced in North America was in Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I don't mind autumn, but it is too closely tied with winter.

Makes my heart ache from missing horseback riding, but other than that, i could take it or leave it.


----------



## lille

Growing up in New England and being an almost Halloween baby fall is my absolute most favorite season. That is what I miss most living here in Texas.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I don't understand competition. Every human activity seems to degenerate into a melange of judges, scoring, and sometimes out-and-out war. There are even television shows in which people _cook_ against one another! That's perverted. I can do the things I love without having to go one-up on anybody else; why can't other people?


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I can do the things I love without having to go one-up on anybody else; why can't other people?



I agree, in fact I'm even better at being non-competitive than you. Way better.

Low hanging fruit, I had to. And yes Xy, I used the idiom you hate. Deal with it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You deserve to be pimp slapped for using low hanging fruit in a sentence.

I'm competitive - with my self. I don't really care about other people, but I want to do my best in everything, and be better than I was before.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> I agree, in fact I'm even better at being non-competitive than you. Way better.
> 
> Low hanging fruit, I had to. And yes Xy, I used the idiom you hate. Deal with it.



As I said.


----------



## Sculptor

lille said:


> Growing up in New England and being an almost Halloween baby fall is my absolute most favorite season. That is what I miss most living here in Texas.



This! I'm from Boston, but live in Naples/SW FL; autumn doesn't exist. It makes me homesick, too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> As I said.




And actions have consequences =p


----------



## Cobra Verde

lille said:


> Growing up in New England and being an almost Halloween baby fall is my absolute most favorite season. That is what I miss most living here in Texas.


 


Sculptor said:


> This! I'm from Boston, but live in Naples/SW FL; autumn doesn't exist. It makes me homesick, too.


You've convinced me - one of you should trade locations with me so you can be back here for the F***.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sitting next to a woman with a beautifullllll french accent. Not quebec; real french. So lovely.

Quebec french is to real french what english is to british english.


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sitting next to a woman with a beautifullllll french accent. Not quebec; real french. So lovely.
> 
> Quebec french is to real french what english is to british english.



Did you mean, what American english is to british english, perchance?


----------



## bigmac

California -- nine months of too freaking hot followed by three months of not enough rain. Seasons don't really exist here.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

fat hiker said:


> Did you mean, what American english is to british english, perchance?



Nope; english. 

Britain had many colonies, and many speak english to this day. They do not speak american english either...just english.


----------



## Sculptor

Whenever I see parents with mean kids, I automatically assume someone dropped the ball.


----------



## CleverBomb

Griping about weather redacted.

It's not that bad here, considering.


----------



## Sculptor

CleverBomb said:


> Griping about weather redacted.
> 
> It's not that bad here, considering.



80s at nearly 2am here with 86% humidity. This is why creatures are always trying to break in, especially snakes; I found one in my workshop sleeping under my desk, good times.


----------



## CleverBomb

It's not the heat, it's the humidity -- nah, it really is the heat.


----------



## Sculptor

CleverBomb said:


> It's not the heat, it's the humidity -- nah, it really is the heat.



My afro respectfully disagrees with you


----------



## ODFFA

Bullies don't have low self-esteem. Apparently, they're prone to shame-based thinking, so they gain social status in order to exempt themselves and then project the shame onto others. That sounds like a much more realistic assessment, in my experience. But it doesn't mean they have low self-esteem. I can't wait for that simplistic platitude to die out.


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> Bullies don't have low self-esteem. Apparently, they're prone to shame-based thinking, so they gain social status in order to exempt themselves and then project the shame onto others. That sounds like a much more realistic assessment, in my experience. But it doesn't mean they have low self-esteem. I can't wait for that simplistic platitude to die out.



This sounds like something a nerd would say. Nerd.
*Steals your lunch money*


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You deserve to be pimp slapped for using low hanging fruit in a sentence.
> .



yeah! slap him right in the low hanging fruit!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ODFFA said:


> Bullies don't have low self-esteem. Apparently, they're prone to shame-based thinking, so they gain social status in order to exempt themselves and then project the shame onto others. That sounds like a much more realistic assessment, in my experience. But it doesn't mean they have low self-esteem. I can't wait for that simplistic platitude to die out.



I think you're right, but I think it's also true -- at least on the basis of my admittedly limited experience -- that some bullies do indeed have low self-esteem. In my opinion, given the complexity and range of human behaviors, there are probably different reasons why people resort to bullying.


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> This sounds like something a nerd would say. Nerd.
> *Steals your lunch money*





Crumbling said:


> yeah! slap him right in the low hanging fruit!



OK! Wanna join in, Xy?



Dr. Feelgood said:


> I think you're right, but I think it's also true -- at least on the basis of my admittedly limited experience -- that some bullies do indeed have low self-esteem. In my opinion, given the complexity and range of human behaviors, there are probably different reasons why people resort to bullying.



I declare this opinion the fairest of them all.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

ODFFA said:


> OK! Wanna join in, Xy?


 
yaaaassss!!


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> yeah! slap him right in the low hanging fruit!





ODFFA said:


> OK! Wanna join in, Xy?





Xyantha Reborn said:


> yaaaassss!!



I have been threatened by these miscreants. I demand moderator action.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*breathily* yeah loops, punish me...we will let dwes watch...

=P =P =P


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *breathily*



Sure now mock how I sound in team speak. Does your malice know no end? Pick on someone your own size.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

They don't build 'em like that up here so much


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I have been threatened by these miscreants. I demand moderator action.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> *breathily* yeah loops, punish me...we will let dwes watch...
> 
> =P =P =P



I didn't know you were into public infractions, Xy!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Omg public infraction...PDA will now be known by me forevermore as PI.

And in my defense he said "moderator action" not the type of action


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Omg public infraction...PDA will now be known by me forevermore as PI.
> 
> And in my defense he said "moderator action" not the type of action



A public infraction kinda sounds like a mild crime. Like, drunk and disorderly. "Xy was arrested for a public infraction..." 

And it's okay, I know everybody wants some of my 'moderator action'


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I got told off by a woman because I am not a femanist. Like, screamed at and told I was to blame for all the inequity in the world.

She could not seem to understand this difference:.
I do not agree predatory comments towards women are inappropriate because they are women. I think they are inappropriate because they are socially unacceptable - period. 

She said men should treat women like equals. I disagree. A lot of men treat each other with borderline heirarchical aggression, stomping on each other's percueved weaknesses. I think men and women should treat each other with mutual, socia respect - period.

She said men are more powerful in the workplace. Now, that is a broad statement, but as a woman I can navigate using various tactics; feigned incapacity partnered with sheer competency. Softness with hardness. And the ability to build others up, and apologize without losing face. Being cute; then demanding results. I, as a woman, have so many more opportunities in communication open to me when compared with men.

I would not trade being a woman for a man on any account (except maybe the ability to pee standing...yes, i suffer from pee-ness envy).


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Every gift has its price. Basically, men are sharpshooters, while women are bombardiers. Urination is simpler for women, because they only have to worry about one direction: down (gravity is your friend here). Men have to calculate in three directions: up/down, left/right, and distance from target. Moreover, your equipment tends to recalibrate itself from time to time, so that you must periodically recalculate your trajectory or resign yourself to a perpetually wet left knee.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> (except maybe the ability to pee standing...yes, i suffer from pee-ness envy).




It's not all it's cracked up to be. Peeing standing up is all well and good until the damn thing switches itself to some random, hitherto unknown or utterly unpredictable setting.
Even if i wanted to I couldn't rig it to jet at 90 degrees to the way it is pointed, do twin sprinkles in opposite directions or straight up (seriously wtf!). 

Sometimes, it's just safer to take a seat anyway.

So fair warning, even if you had one it might not be the boon you thought it would be.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Having to pull down my pants and undies is annoying. I can pee standing up (girls do weird things in showers growing up), but not with clothes on!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

This is not so much an unpopular opinion as a question _about_ popular vs. unpopular opinions, but here goes:

We have two what-are-you-reading threads on these boards. The responses so far lean heavily in the direction of science fiction/fantasy. Yet year after year the publishers and agents who list in _Writers Yearbook_ request mss. only for romance and young adult books; many specifically request NO sf or fantasy mss.

So are they out of touch, or are we?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I guess it is because much of the stuff we read are classics....as opposed to new money generating type books. Ie, what we like vs what mass consumers will buy?


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is not so much an unpopular opinion as a question _about_ popular vs. unpopular opinions, but here goes:
> 
> We have two what-are-you-reading threads on these boards. The responses so far lean heavily in the direction of science fiction/fantasy. Yet year after year the publishers and agents who list in _Writers Yearbook_ request mss. only for romance and young adult books; many specifically request NO sf or fantasy mss.
> 
> So are they out of touch, or are we?



The people dims attracts are more nerdy and intellectual generally. It goes along with how many NT personality types we have here IMO.

Also to (again) quote Kurt Vonnegut regarding the general disdain of sci fi as a form of literature:


> I have been a soreheaded occupant of a file drawer labeled "science fiction" ... and I would like out, particularly since so many serious critics regularly mistake the drawer for a urinal


----------



## rabbitislove

I also enjoy our mature discorse and love of sci fi - this is a good home.

Xy, usually I try to scroll past because I feel the internet is already full of opinions, but fuck it. I think it was rude the way this woman engaged with you and it doesnt help the cause (for lack of better words). It sounds like you are for equality as well and you and her were touching different parts of the same elephant. Even if you dont call yourself a feminist, it sounds like your ideals line up with feminism. I used to get upset at women who didnt call themselves feminist, but in my old and more mellow age I say "a rose by any other name" 

Im sure there are some out there who would say my version of feminism is "wrong" (as Im pro legalizing sex work and very much into being a submissive at times). I dont think there is a "right" "wrong" or "good" way to be a feminist. We're all entitled to our own opinions. 

I do consider myself feminist and have for a long time. I see myself as an equal with men and aim for a relationship of mutual respect and say in the relationship. I see how patriarchy hurts men as well (not being able to cry or express emotions, having to always feel in charge, the blow to self esteem for not being able to ). I've always seen men (especially fat men) as beautiful, even though we're often told only women are beautiful. I feel Im a feminist for men as well as women. Living in the US right now, it is disheartening to see so much hatred towards women shoved in our faces all the time; and saddening that men and women are still so divided. Shit, I look forward to our Star Trek future when we all adopt the ideals of the federation  

I think I got lost on the way to Hyde Park.....sorry guys.


----------



## Tad

Readers of romance and YA fiction tend to go through a lot of books, most other genres don't have as many voracious readers (or perhaps have pickier readers?). They know where their big sales numbers are.


----------



## ODFFA

rabbitislove said:


> .....I used to get upset at women who didnt call themselves feminist, but in my old and more mellow age I say "a rose by any other name" .....



Absolutely this. As things currently stand, I can no longer bring myself to identify with that particular label. But how could I ever _not _be pro gender equality? And even among some people who we might feel could do with a little polishing in this area, I think when it really comes down to it, most people think this way. 

There's a whole lot of two-way demonizing happening in different discourses lately. And most of it is unnecessary, if you really break it down.



Tad said:


> Readers of romance and YA fiction tend to go through a lot of books, most other genres don't have as many voracious readers (or perhaps have pickier readers?). They know where their big sales numbers are.



Adding to this, I wonder if people would be as open to sharing about any romance or YA fiction they might read. Even if it's pretty occasional that I'd pick up, say, The Fault In Our Stars, I still wouldn't really think to share about it when I do. Not so much out of utter shame than just.... uh..... lack of extra-interestingness?


----------



## Cobra Verde

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is not so much an unpopular opinion as a question _about_ popular vs. unpopular opinions, but here goes:
> 
> We have two what-are-you-reading threads on these boards. The responses so far lean heavily in the direction of science fiction/fantasy. Yet year after year the publishers and agents who list in _Writers Yearbook_ request mss. only for romance and young adult books; many specifically request NO sf or fantasy mss.
> 
> So are they out of touch, or are we?


Isn't it a common stereotype that fat guys have "geekier" (i.e. genre fiction) tastes in entertainment? Perhaps there may be some truth to that.





rabbitislove said:


> I've always seen men (especially fat men) as beautiful.


Is it weird that this made my heart glow a little? I know it's not an uncommon sentiment *here* but seeing it said is still affecting to me. *reads back* Yeah it's weird.
Also, the "NO U" meme was created for times like this.





rabbitislove said:


> I think I got lost on the way to Hyde Park.....sorry guys.


Don't even joke about that. *lays down in front of Hyde Park to keep you out of that shithole*


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> Adding to this, I wonder if people would be as open to sharing about any romance or YA fiction they might read. Even if it's pretty occasional that I'd pick up, say, The Fault In Our Stars, I still wouldn't really think to share about it when I do. Not so much out of utter shame than just.... uh..... lack of extra-interestingness?



This one is YA fantasy, but that is one area of fantasy that seems more acceptable? I haven't checked for a bit if there is a new book out, but I really like Tamora Pierce's 'Song of the Lioness' Quartet and many of the sequels set in the same world (called Tortall) (less so the 'Immortals' series that starts with Wild Magic series, but I quite like the 'Trickster' and 'Provost's Dogs' ones, and the Protector of the Small was quite good too). (She has another set of series in another world that are OK, but just never hit me quite the same way.) Nothing super deep, but girl-power positive and quite good reads.

I've read some deliberate fantasy-romance hybrids, but they still tend to get shelved with the fantasy (probably to their publisher's dismay?) so I think those wouldn't count the same way.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I like romance in the way I like cotton candy. Predictable, melts in your mouth, don't have to think about chewing, and gone in a trice. 

I've been reading Kresley Cole's immortals series. So it's fantasy. Vamps and Werewolves and all that jazz. Actually enjoying the fact that it has an underlying plot and characters remain from book to book. It's still, ya know, romance, though.

Though, as with all romances, I have to do this sort of real time editingL

She ran her hands down his _narrow_ *fat* waist, enjoying the view of his _taut abs_ *belly hanging over his pants. *She had never seen a man so _fit_ *fat*.


----------



## ODFFA

I've been trying to stave off the temptation to learn Spanish. (This always happens to me. A kind of language senioritis, tempting me away from the old and towards the new.) 

I will not abandon the French ship this time. And so, to satiate the Spanish craving just a little, I have decided to look into another popular-yet-unpopular medium......telenovelas! :blush: My brain might have to work a little harder, but you'd better believe I'll be doing the same kind of mental editing that we FFAs do when reading.

So feel free, Hispanophones, after teasing me mercilessly, to recommend a series or two!


----------



## Crumbling

ODFFA said:


> I've been trying to stave off the temptation to learn Spanish. (This always happens to me. A kind of language senioritis, tempting me away from the old and towards the new.)
> 
> I will not abandon the French ship this time. And so, to satiate the Spanish craving just a little, I have decided to look into another popular-yet-unpopular medium......telenovelas! :blush: My brain might have to work a little harder, but you'd better believe I'll be doing the same kind of mental editing that we FFAs do when reading.
> 
> So feel free, Hispanophones, after teasing me mercilessly, to recommend a series or two!




Not a telenovela... but I've been enjoying El ministerio del tiempo


----------



## Cobra Verde

ODFFA said:


> I've been trying to stave off the temptation to learn Spanish. (This always happens to me. A kind of language senioritis, tempting me away from the old and towards the new.)
> 
> I will not abandon the French ship this time. And so, to satiate the Spanish craving just a little, I have decided to look into another popular-yet-unpopular medium......telenovelas! :blush: My brain might have to work a little harder, but you'd better believe I'll be doing the same kind of mental editing that we FFAs do when reading.
> 
> So feel free, Hispanophones, after teasing me mercilessly, to recommend a series or two!


 

I think I have just the thing for you....



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjuBxLCkvPY&feature=youtu.be&t=46s[/ame]


----------



## ODFFA

Crumbling said:


> Not a telenovela... but I've been enjoying El ministerio del tiempo





Cobra Verde said:


> I think I have just the thing for you....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjuBxLCkvPY&feature=youtu.be&t=46s



La variedad es la sal de la vida


----------



## agouderia

From what I've seen of your French, you should be past the necessary linguistic 'point of no return' - meaning that even if you concentrated on Spanish now, you wouldn't lose your French any more.

That's also important in the context that before switching from one Romanesque language to the other, you need a level of proficiency to not mess them all up - and in consequence learn none of them properly.

In this line - bonne chance - mucha suerte - buona fortuna! *

* ironically one of the few that diverge strongly in the 3 major Romanesque languages.....


----------



## Crumbling

ODFFA said:


> La variedad es la sal de la vida



Mrs.Crumbling also suggests https://learner.org/series/destinos/
a telenovela aimed at learners.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> That's also important in the context that before switching from one Romanesque language to the other, you need a level of proficiency to not mess them all up - and in consequence learn none of them properly.



I suspect this is true for all languages, having once tried to learn Mandarin at the time I was studying Hebrew. The results, such as they were, were not pretty.


----------



## LeoGibson

Unless the proper Spanish differs from the Mexicanized version I've learned, buena suerte would be the more common usage for good luck although I could see some dialects choosing much luck or mucha suerte as equally interchangeable.


----------



## ODFFA

The 70s are my least favourite decade. Everything about it just grosses me out. I've been seeing one too many of those double-bridged glasses lately. I hope to God they're not making a comeback.

And, for a Christmassy one: I always enjoy the leftover cold-meat-on-a-bun way more than the proper Christmas meal.


----------



## jakemcduck

ODFFA said:


> The 70s are my least favourite decade. Everything about it just grosses me out. I've been seeing one too many of those double-bridged glasses lately. I hope to God they're not making a comeback.
> 
> And, for a Christmassy one: I always enjoy the leftover cold-meat-on-a-bun way more than the proper Christmas meal.



I had this pair of light brown plaid pants that I used to love as a kid in the 70s. So, yeah I hope they don't come back either.

The toys were higher quality though compared to today.


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> The 70s are my least favourite decade. Everything about it just grosses me out. I've been seeing one too many of those double-bridged glasses lately. I hope to God they're not making a comeback.
> 
> And, for a Christmassy one: I always enjoy the leftover cold-meat-on-a-bun way more than the proper Christmas meal.



I had a good time as a kid living in the 70s, but I'm with you in not wishing anything from the decade to come back. Welll, maybe The Muppet Show, but not any of the styles.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Tad said:


> I had a good time as a kid living in the 70s, but I'm with you in not wishing anything from the decade to come back. Welll, maybe The Muppet Show, but not any of the styles.


Yes, you are right, Tad!

We had a lot of good sci-fi shows and movies, pinball machines, magazines, disco music, and roller derby!


----------



## BigElectricKat

The 70's...
Quisp vs Quake cereal
Freakies cereal
King Vitaman cereal
Koogle
Big Boy!

Is it telling that my memories of that decade revolve around food?


----------



## Rojodi

BigElectricKat said:


> The 70's...
> Quisp vs Quake cereal
> Freakies cereal
> King Vitaman cereal
> Koogle
> Big Boy!
> 
> Is it telling that my memories of that decade revolve around food?



We can still get Quisp, through Amazon and some stores across the US.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Rojodi said:


> We can still get Quisp, through Amazon and some stores across the US.


I might just have to do that. A great big bowl of Quisp! Although, back in the day, I voted for Quake.


----------



## Rojodi

BigElectricKat said:


> I might just have to do that. A great big bowl of Quisp! Although, back in the day, I voted for Quake.



I was a Quisp eater in the winter, loved Super Sugar Crisps and Sugar Smacks in the summer. Some reason, the bear and the frog tasted better while camping.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Rojodi said:


> I was a Quisp eater in the winter, loved Super Sugar Crisps and Sugar Smacks in the summer. Some reason, the bear and the frog tasted better while camping.


LOL!


----------



## Yor

I don't like souls-like games. They're just too punishing.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The Mystery Science Theater 3000 is one of the best TV shows ever made!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Colonial Warrior said:


> The Mystery Science Theater 3000 is one of the best TV shows ever made!


I second that!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

It doesn't take much to be one of the best TV shows ever made. Television only exists to sell you what you don't need and don't want. This is especially true in an election year,


----------



## Rojodi

Not that excited about the upcoming movies "Fast Nine" and "Top Gun: Maverick"
C'mon, there has to be more ideas for Hollywood to make!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rojodi said:


> Not that excited about the upcoming movies "Fast Nine" and "Top Gun: Maverick"
> C'mon, there has to be more ideas for Hollywood to make!


Hollywood lacks of fresh ideas. The episodes eight and nine of Star Wars suck. It's not so easy to say after all those years praising SW. 

I still love BSG Classic. The Cylon Empire took Disney!


----------



## Rojodi

Colonial Warrior said:


> Hollywood lacks of fresh ideas. The episodes eight and nine of Star Wars suck. It's not so easy to say after all those years praising SW.
> 
> I still love BSG Classic. The Cylon Empire took Disney!



Plenty of women scriptwriters with new, fresh ideas.
Plenty of Native American scriptwriters with fresh, new ideas.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rojodi said:


> Plenty of women scriptwriters with new, fresh ideas.
> Plenty of Native American scriptwriters with fresh, new ideas.


There is a plethora of new writers. The problem is that Disney and Co. wants to stick to the old formulas. The latest two episodes of SW seem to me like Latin-American soap operas.

When I was in the movie theater watching those horrible episodes, I was telling to myself "when this sh-- is gonna be over?"

Hollywood need a space opera with the quality of Babylon 5!


----------



## Rojodi

Colonial Warrior said:


> There is a plethora of new writers. The problem is that Disney and Co. wants to stick to the old formulas. The latest two episodes of SW seem to me like Latin-American soap operas.
> 
> When I was in the movie theater watching those horrible episodes, I was telling to myself "when this sh-- is gonna be over?"
> 
> Hollywood need a space opera with the quality of Babylon 5!



Hollywood needs to have a fan of B5 write the script or at the very least, the story to base the movie on.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rojodi said:


> Hollywood needs to have a fan of B5 write the script or at the very least, the story to base the movie on.


Yes, true. But no more J.J. Abrams nor his team of Bad Robot. I used to be a fan of them since Lost, but now I am so bored of them. Star Wars, Star Trek, and what else?


----------



## ODFFA

Also, the bigwigs need to learn to take chances in the name of originality more often. We're up to our eyeballs in people trying to recreate their childhoods and it's well beyond played out at this point.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ODFFA said:


> Also, the bigwigs need to learn to take chances in the name of originality more often. We're up to our eyeballs in people trying to recreate their childhoods and it's well beyond played out at this point.


You are right! It's nice all those wonderful stuff from yesterday. I like the sci fi stuff from the 70s and 80s but it is time to fresh ideas. 

I wasn't an expert in action movies but one in particular got my attention like no other action film. I didn't remember the year of its debut but its title is Vanishing Point. It has an original style of narrative!


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

If someone would remake B5 with a little better acting and a bit less cheesiness, kind of like how they remade BG (I know, I'm late to the party on that one, currently binge-watching Season 3), I would totally watch that. I still remember the 'secession' episode. 

Most things I'm watching now aren't Hollywood. Altered Carbon, The Expanse. The wavefront of creativity may have moved on.



Colonial Warrior said:


> There is a plethora of new writers. The problem is that Disney and Co. wants to stick to the old formulas. The latest two episodes of SW seem to me like Latin-American soap operas.
> 
> When I was in the movie theater watching those horrible episodes, I was telling to myself "when this sh-- is gonna be over?"
> 
> Hollywood need a space opera with the quality of Babylon 5!


----------

